# Visual Typing (Socionics)



## fasc

*Visual Typing (Not VI-related)*

It's more or less the same concept as the thread on the Enneagram forum. Post pictures that you think represent you, and someone else can tell you what functions, quadra values or specific types come to mind.

This is the enneagram forum's version, as a reference:

[video]http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/152954-visual-typing.html[/video]


----

I'll start first. Instead of posting specific pictures, I'll just post this link that you can scroll through and you can tell me what you think. A lot of it's NSFW. 


* *




.




*Edit: I think the link that I posted under the spoiler's showing up as just a dot (.). Just click on it, it should still work.*


----------



## Entropic

Se-Ni so clearly and obviously. I can't pick up rational elements as well from pictures as I can the irrational. Se has precedence so I'd say Se ego.


----------



## fasc

Bump.


----------



## Schweeeeks

How do you find pictures that represent you? Like really capture who you are?
I've thought about posting in these types of threads before, but I'm not sure how to put together a series of images that is all me without looking contrived.


----------



## fasc

Schweeeeks said:


> How do you find pictures that represent you? Like really capture who you are?
> I've thought about posting in these types of threads before, but I'm not sure how to put together a series of images that is all me without looking contrived.


I would've just picked pictures that I liked. That's more or less what I did. Maybe 'pictures that represent your taste in aesthetics' is a better way of describing what I was going for?


----------



## Schweeeeks

For yours, Se. Some of the pictures were very in-your-face, forcing its impression on you. Violence in there too. Judging functions, I dunno. Maybe Fi, because they were of very obvious emotional states (no facades). Very "real".

Edit: Come to think of it, I didn't see happy celebrations of people in yours much. Devalued Si/Fe? 

----------------------------------------------------
I can't find the pictures I see when I close my eyes, but here are some that are sort of close.


* *




































Looool


----------



## -Alpha-

Schweeeeks said:


> How do you find pictures that represent you? Like really capture who you are?
> I've thought about posting in these types of threads before, but I'm not sure how to put together a series of images that is all me without looking contrived.


I'm not sure I know 'who I am' as much as I know how I'm experiencing myself at a given time. I tried for months, switching between avatars for something that really captured 'me' in my essence, but nothing quite came close.

What I did do, after asking a friend "what's a good avatar that represents the state of being multiple people in a single person", was choosing a popular cosplayer and jumping between her pictures for awhile, which was a sort of clever solution, I suppose.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

fasc said:


> I would've just picked pictures that I liked. That's more or less what I did. Maybe 'pictures that represent your taste in aesthetics' is a better way of describing what I was going for?


Well, if it's just pictures I _like _without necessarily relating to them, that makes it easier. *cracks knuckles*


----------



## HFGE

@_fasc_ - Definitely Se/Ni valuing. Unless it was staged, the photo of the woman with a gun shoved in her mouth is a bit disturbing though.

I should also say I like your taste in aesthetics. I'll probably post a few pics tomorrow or something.


----------



## LibertyPrime

*Ok, type me:*


----------



## zenithx

FreeBeer said:


> *Ok, type me:*


Wow, AWESOME images xD
I'm gonna go with ISTP...


----------



## zenithx

-Alpha- said:


> I'm not sure I know 'who I am' as much as I know how I'm experiencing myself at a given time. I tried for months, switching between avatars for something that really captured 'me' in my essence, but nothing quite came close.
> "what's a good avatar that represents the state of being multiple people in a single person"



























Not sure if this is what you were looking for, but that's my take on what you said


----------



## -Alpha-

The first one is very close to the way I think of myself. Especially true being a type 3. 

I definitely appreciate the effort.


----------



## zenithx

-Alpha- said:


> The first one is very close to the way I think of myself. Especially true being a type 3.
> 
> I definitely appreciate the effort.


You're welcome! But oops..I just realized you were a guy.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Lavendreams said:


> Wow, AWESOME images xD
> I'm gonna go with ISTP...


o.o why ISTP?


----------



## Entropic

@FreeBeer I see so much 6 XD But a lot of what you picked seem Fi or Se-Ni to me. Take a stab:

* *






































































































I don't know if there's more but anyway these are the ones I can think of right now.


----------



## zenithx

FreeBeer said:


> o.o why ISTP?


Lol INFP was actually my second instinct because an anarchist being a sensing rather than an intuitive didn't seem right to me, but it looks more like Ni than Ne. But really I said ISTP because of first impressions/stereotypes. Many of them seem to like metal and they seem to be the people who are interested in riots and rebellion (or mainly just physical action because of the Se). 

The last two pictures you posted remind me of the movie _Pink Floyd: The Wall_ btw. Have you ever seen it?

@Entropic INFP FOR SURE. lol


----------



## Entropic

Lavendreams said:


> @Entropic INFP FOR SURE. Perhaps ISFP? lol


Why? Also, for clarification, INFp in Socionics is the MBTI equivalent of an INFJ (NiFe), but I assume you mean the MBTI definition of INFP that is, FiNe. I would recommend using lower case as to note confuse people, or use the Socionics only labels e.g. IEI, ILI etc.


----------



## zenithx

Entropic said:


> Why? Also, for clarification, INFp in Socionics is the MBTI equivalent of an INFJ (NiFe), but I assume you mean the MBTI definition of INFP that is, FiNe. I would recommend using lower case as to note confuse people, or use the Socionics only labels e.g. IEI, ILI etc.


Oh, we're doing Socionics types? I'm sorry, I wasn't aware. Yes, I meant MBTI types. I wouldn't have guessed INTJ at all! The images seem very Fi, very expressive and creative also...very fantasy/dreamer too. I suck at guessing haha.


----------



## Entropic

Lavendreams said:


> Oh, we're doing Socionics types? I'm sorry, I wasn't aware. Yes, I meant MBTI types. I wouldn't have guessed INTJ at all! The images seem very Fi, very expressive and creative also...very fantasy/dreamer too. I suck at guessing haha.


This is in the socionics forum so yes, sociotypes. Most of the pictures are also honestly very Se-Ni lol, with emphasis on Ni.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

fasc said:


> How about Ti/Fe vs Fi/Te?


Tempted to say Fi/Te, but that might just be bias since you already type as ESI. I guess I could ask for the reasoning behind why you chose those pictures if you want to go into that.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

HFGE said:


> Which might be justifiable but that doesn't mean all Se types are anarchists who want to riot and have sex in public.


Hm, really?


----------



## HFGE

Kink said:


> Hm, really?


Well I don't, but then again I'm not angry at society.


----------



## Straystuff

Ok this got kinda out of hand, billion pics under the cut


* *


----------



## Monkey King

fasc said:


> Picked specific ones.
> 
> 
> * *


Frikkin love these. Very interesting.


----------



## Monkey King

Old tumblr: 

A I L A ___R E i


----------



## LibertyPrime

@Straystuff

o.o lots of Si-Fe imo, especially Si.

I really like this one:


----------



## Straystuff

FreeBeer said:


> @Straystuff
> 
> o.o lots of Si-Fe imo, especially Si.


How come Si? 

And ps. I love that pic too, the athmosphere is so soft in it somehow


----------



## LibertyPrime

Straystuff said:


> How come Si?
> 
> And ps. I love that pic too, the athmosphere is so soft in it somehow


Well in socionics Si is kinda different from the MBTI understanding of memory and traditionalism. For example if you go out on the beach and your naked feet hit the sand, the good feeling you experience is related to Si processing. 

In socionics Si is literally subjective experience and Si users are focused on maximizing positive sensing experiences, so if you post a picture of something aesthetically pleasing that generates an atmosphere of comfort and well being, then its Si related:


----------



## Straystuff

FreeBeer said:


> Well in socionics Si is kinda different from the MBTI understanding of memory and traditionalism. For example if you go out on the beach and your naked feet hit the sand, the good feeling you experience is related to Si processing.
> 
> In socionics Si is literally subjective experience and Si users are focused on maximizing positive sensing experiences, so if you post a picture of something aesthetically pleasing that generates an atmosphere of comfort and well being, then its Si related.


That is really interesting, thank you! How would you describe Se then? Is it more like taking in new things or..?

I have to admit I've always seen a fairly strong Si in me even if I do identify as an EIE. Then again I'm not sure if I see Se in me at all. Go figure.


----------



## TwistedMuses

* *







































Anyone ready to give this a go?


flick yeah, 'consistensy'/


----------



## LibertyPrime

Straystuff said:


> That is really interesting, thank you! How would you describe Se then? Is it more like taking in new things or..?
> 
> I have to admit I've always seen a fairly strong Si in me even if I do identify as an EIE. Then again I'm not sure if I see Se in me at all. Go figure.


Se is called volitional sensing in socionics, this means a focus on the external state of objects: form, shape, strength, power, readiness, willpower, mobilization, the location of objects in space. You use Se for example when a speeding truck comes your way as you are crossing the street or fighter pilots rely on Se in a dogfight, Bruce Lee relied on Se in a fight in order to read his opponent and understand how much force both physical and mental was required to win, race drivers require good use of Se for example or football players out on the field.



















 probably why Se users are considered doers, the preference is for action and doing stuff, changing the environment, shaping it, moving around in it. This carries over into the way they mobilize energetically aka with force & will.


----------



## Straystuff

TwistedMuses said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ready to give this a go?
> 
> 
> flick yeah, 'consistensy'/


INFj?


----------



## Straystuff

FreeBeer said:


> Se is called volitional sensing in socionics, this means a focus on the external state of objects: form, shape, strength, power, readiness, willpower, mobilization, the location of objects in space. You use Se for example when a speeding truck comes your way as you are crossing the street or fighter pilots rely on Se in a dogfight, Bruce Lee relied on Se in a fight in order to read his opponent and understand how much force both physical and mental was required to win, race drivers require good use of Se for example or football players out on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably why Se users are considered doers, the preference is for action and doing stuff, changing the environment, shaping it, moving around in it. This carries over into the way they mobilize energetically aka with force & will.


So basically Si is kind of slow pleasure seeking function and Se is faster power seeking function?

This is really interesting. I didn't realize Se and Si are different in Socionics to be honest. Also this explains a lot why I have hard time seeing Se in me. It's my mobilizing function so I admire people who have strong wills and power but I'm awkward with it myself.

Also with the Si as my vulnerable function. I'm very pleasure -seeking in short time period but it's kind of only fun and games to me. I'd rather be in pain now if it means I'm going to be better in the future (e.g. I never take anesthetics when I go to the dentist 'cause I hate the numb feeling later. Hurts like hell but that's life). Also I don't really care about the comfortableness of my surroundings if it means better state of things in the future (e.g. I live in a tiny, pretty much unfurnished house but it's cheap so whatever, yey more money in the future).

Sorry about the life story, but I'm really exited about this!  This explains so much about stuff that I have been confused about. Thank you again!


----------



## Recede

One of my images mysteriously disappeared. I guess I'll repost it along with some other pics I've found.


































I have no idea why nighttime city images appeal to me so much. o.o


----------



## TwistedMuses

Straystuff said:


> INFj?


As far as it goes, I usually score as IEI/ILE in socionics. But yeah, EII is an option possible too.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Silveresque said:


> One of my images mysteriously disappeared. I guess I'll repost it along with some other pics I've found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why nighttime city images appeal to me so much. o.o


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...maybe because of Si-Te?


----------



## Vermillion

FreeBeer said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...maybe because of Si-Te?


Idk, they appeal to me greatly too. Night life is pretty; all the lights and there's just so much colorful energy in a big city at night. I detest cities in the morning, they look grey and "corporate" but at night I get the feeling that there's so much to do and see and it's all so vibrant. 

It could just be an aesthetic preference, or maybe she's a night owl. 

Anyway, I need to go dig up my favorite pictures too, now... what a task.


----------



## -Alpha-

Amaterasu said:


> Idk, they appeal to me greatly too. Night life is pretty; all the lights and there's just so much colorful energy in a big city at night. I detest cities in the morning, they look grey and "corporate" but at night I get the feeling that there's so much to do and see and it's all so vibrant.
> 
> It could just be an aesthetic preference, or maybe she's a night owl.
> 
> Anyway, I need to go dig up my favorite pictures too, now... what a task.


Similar due to symbolically associating the imagery in the pictures with goals I wish to achieve. I imagine myself looking down at a city from my office on the 164th floor, imagining being on the streets, a sly CEO with two women I don't know on either arm, spending an amount I don't take note of on expensive champagne they will laugh and delight at, but I will think nothing of before I snap back out of my day dream. I've got work to do.

Concur. Could be due to Si, though likely depends...


----------



## LibertyPrime

Amaterasu said:


> Idk, they appeal to me greatly too. Night life is pretty; all the lights and there's just so much colorful energy in a big city at night. I detest cities in the morning, they look grey and "corporate" but at night I get the feeling that there's so much to do and see and it's all so vibrant.
> 
> It could just be an aesthetic preference, or maybe she's a night owl.
> 
> Anyway, I need to go dig up my favorite pictures too, now... what a task.


?_? this is about fave pictures?

I thought pictures that represent something fundamental about your personality. (mine did) I mean at my core that is who I am.
I have a bunch of Si-ish fave pictures as well, that don't say anything about me other then I like how they look.


----------



## Vermillion

Alright let's do this, a looooot of images under the cut. Some _might_ be mildly nsfw. I'm NOT a fashion enthusiast, I swear... I just like good photography and good clothes. Uh, well, it's made me wonder if I actually am a fashion enthusiast after all...


* *


----------



## Vermillion

FreeBeer said:


> ?_? this is about fave pictures?
> 
> I thought pictures that represent something fundamental about your personality. (mine did) I mean at my core that is who I am.
> I have a bunch of Si-ish fave pictures as well, that don't say anything about me other then I like how they look.


The OP did mention to use pictures that represent your aesthetic best. I think most people would find that easier than finding pictures that directly represent themselves. I know I'd suffer with the latter task. My aesthetic, however, represents the ideals I strive to in some symbolic way, so I wouldn't consider it a terrible representation of me by any means.


----------



## bombsaway

My turn my turn 


































































Feel free to throw in an enneagram type so I don't have to repeat this on that page


----------



## Recede

FreeBeer said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...maybe because of Si-Te?





Amaterasu said:


> Idk, they appeal to me greatly too. Night life is pretty; all the lights and there's just so much colorful energy in a big city at night. I detest cities in the morning, they look grey and "corporate" but at night I get the feeling that there's so much to do and see and it's all so vibrant.
> 
> It could just be an aesthetic preference, or maybe she's a night owl.
> 
> Anyway, I need to go dig up my favorite pictures too, now... what a task.


Hmm. Here's my attempt to explain.

Night: I love how nighttime feels. It's so peaceful, and also much more interesting than daytime which is boring because everyone's out doing normal mundane things at daytime, and it's just so...common. Day is plain and ordinary, night is different and interesting. I also like the solitude of night, and I prefer how night looks compared with day. 

City: Can be really, really pretty with all the lights, and there's a sense of massiveness which I like. There's so much there that could provide interesting experiences. Most people associate nature with beauty, but nature images are often kind of meh to me. They're pretty I guess, but really cliche and I'm not really drawn to them.

Night city: They produce just the right kind of mood that I like, while being very aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## Vermillion

Silveresque said:


> Hmm. Here's my attempt to explain.
> 
> Night: I love how nighttime feels. It's so peaceful, and also much more interesting than daytime which is boring because everyone's out doing normal mundane things at daytime, and it's just so...common. Day is plain and ordinary, night is different and interesting. I also like the solitude of night, and I prefer how night looks compared with day.
> 
> City: Can be really, really pretty with all the lights, and there's a sense of massiveness which I like. There's so much there that could provide interesting experiences. Most people associate nature with beauty, but nature images are often kind of meh to me. They're pretty I guess, but really cliche and I'm not really drawn to them.
> 
> Night city: They produce just the right kind of mood that I like, while being very aesthetically pleasing to me.


Yeah I don't really understand the great appeal of nature lol. I mean, I appreciate amazing landscapes and flora and perfect weather just as much as anyone else, but somehow it lacks the thrill that a buzzing, beautifully developed and sleek city offers me. A natural setting has to have a lot of good variables for me to appreciate it more than a city scenery.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Silveresque said:


> Hmm. Here's my attempt to explain.
> 
> Night: I love how nighttime feels. It's so peaceful, and also much more interesting than daytime which is boring because everyone's out doing normal mundane things at daytime, and it's just so...common. Day is plain and ordinary, night is different and interesting. I also like the solitude of night, and I prefer how night looks compared with day.
> 
> City: Can be really, really pretty with all the lights, and there's a sense of massiveness which I like. There's so much there that could provide interesting experiences. Most people associate nature with beauty, but nature images are often kind of meh to me. They're pretty I guess, but really cliche and I'm not really drawn to them.
> 
> Night city: They produce just the right kind of mood that I like, while being very aesthetically pleasing to me.


*_* yeah I know what you mean. Its the reason I was attracted to night photography & playing with lights in the first place.

If you do the pictures with long exposure you can turn traffic into a river of light .


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Silveresque said:


> Most people associate nature with beauty, but nature images are often kind of meh to me.


Nature can be kind of bland, yeah. It's just a bunch of green everywhere.

I can like pictures like this though:









^This is also kind of representative of my inner life. :kitteh:


----------



## Entropic

Word Dispenser said:


> roud:


Even the pictures your like are alpha. I mean what, a photo of some hippies/hipsters bathing and laughing lol?


----------



## Entropic

Another attempt because this is fun and I'm at the PC where I store most pictures anyway:


* *


----------



## Word Dispenser

Entropic said:


> Even the pictures your like are alpha. I mean what, a photo of some hippies/hipsters bathing and laughing lol?


Hey. That's Blind Melon. Respect. Shannon Hoon died young. :crying:


----------



## Entropic

Word Dispenser said:


> Hey. That's Blind Melon. Respect. Shannon Hoon died young. :crying:


No idea who or what that is lol. /pat


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

Entropic said:


>


Noctis is such an ILI. The rest all had different levels of Ni, Se and Fi. The Scar Simetry ones give me Te vibes for some reason?


I will post my own when I have more time (and will). I'd actually love to analyze more pictures in this thread, there are some really amazing ones. So many pics, so little time :crying:.


----------



## Entropic

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Noctis is such an ILI. The rest all had different levels of Ni, Se and Fi. The Scar Simetry ones give me Te vibes for some reason?
> 
> 
> I will post my own when I have more time (and will). I'd actually love to analyze more pictures in this thread, there are some really amazing ones. So many pics, so little time :crying:.


Yeah, I think Noctis is an ILI but fuck if I know, I need to play the game first to be sure but he has that lazy Pi lead to him that I relate to a lot. At least they set a release date next year, go Square Enix! (Also first protag in a long time that would not be an Se lead and FFXV seems to look very gamma in general, based on how it seems conceptualized thus far compared to FFXIII was that just beta, beta and more beta /kills Lightning with lightning.)

Scar Symmetry is so... ILI-Te. Too. I always rant so much about their lyrics though so I won't. :tongue: I fucking love that cover though. I already like the album because I like the cover lol! Whether the album's gonna live up to my exceptations idk though, since the last two were such lacklusters.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

Entropic said:


> Yeah, I think Noctis is an ILI but fuck if I know, I need to play the game first to be sure but he has that lazy Pi lead to him that I relate to a lot. At least they set a release date next year, go Square Enix!
> 
> Scar Symmetry is so... ILI-Te. Too. I always rant so much about their lyrics though so I won't. :tongue:


Lol that game isn't out yet? I never payed too much attention to it but it seems like I was born and trailers/promotional stuff for that game existed already. Anyway, he does seem ILI, at least aesthetically.


----------



## Entropic

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Lol that game isn't out yet? I never payed too much attention to it but it seems like I was born and trailers/promotional stuff for that game existed already. Anyway, he does seem ILI, at least aesthetically.


No, lol. It's been in production for like 10 years XD 



> *Final Fantasy XV started production shortly before its announcement in May 2006, when it was initially unveiled under the title Final Fantasy Versus XIII (ヴェルサスXIII Verusasu Sātīn?). *The game's long development time and absence from the public eye gave rise to several rumors concerning its possible cancellation or shift to another platform. In June 2013, it was eventually revealed to have been renamed and switched systems from PlayStation 3 to PlayStation 4 and Xbox One.[5][6]


----------



## Straystuff

Entropic said:


> Another attempt because this is fun and I'm at the PC where I store most pictures anyway:
> 
> 
> * *


I have to say you have a badass taste. I see a lot of Ni.


----------



## Straystuff

Entropic said:


> At least they set a release date next year, go Square Enix!


....WHAT, I have missed this information completely!

I hope the game is good this time, I heard so much negative feedback about FFXIII that I only tried it a few times at a friends place and then decided to skip buying the game myself altogether :s


----------



## Vermillion

Can someone type MY pictures too........................................


----------



## Straystuff

Amaterasu said:


> Alright let's do this, a looooot of images under the cut. Some _might_ be mildly nsfw. I'm NOT a fashion enthusiast, I swear... I just like good photography and good clothes. Uh, well, it's made me wonder if I actually am a fashion enthusiast after all...
> 
> 
> * *


I see Fi, Se and Si


----------



## LibertyPrime

Amaterasu said:


> Can someone type MY pictures too........................................


Fi-Si-Se










:ninja:dis 1 iz awesome.


----------



## Recede

Jeremy8419 said:


> Is the Pi you believe you get concrete or abstract? Explicit or implicit?


I think both depending on what I'm looking at? I don't know.


----------



## To_august

Getting on express-yourself-through-images bandwagon.


----------



## Recede




----------



## Jeremy8419

To_august said:


> Getting on express-yourself-through-images bandwagon.


These are basically all Dynamic.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Recede said:


>


What's the red focal point in the first one? I can't tell.


----------



## Recede

Jeremy8419 said:


> What's the red focal point in the first one? I can't tell.


Looks like a building or sign.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Recede said:


> Looks like a building or sign.


Ah. I don't care for red when used in manners such as those pictures. It reminds me of blood and violence.

Have you seen the movie The Sixth Sense? It uses red in such a manner and the movie bothered me to the point that I couldn't watch it. I had to make someone else give me the rundown on it, but I already knew what the red meant after seeing it once, before knowing the spoilers.


----------



## Recede

Jeremy8419 said:


> Ah. I don't care for red when used in manners such as those pictures. It reminds me of blood and violence.
> 
> Have you seen the movie The Sixth Sense? It uses red in such a manner and the movie bothered me to the point that I couldn't watch it. I had to make someone else give me the rundown on it, but I already knew what the red meant after seeing it once, before knowing the spoilers.


Haven't seen it. To be honest I didn't even notice the red until you pointed it out, but it doesn't bother me. What I like is the minimalist style of the painting, where everything is kind of hazy. My image preferences really seem like subjective perception, and the expressionistic style which I prefer might indicate Fe. To me, images represent moods.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Recede said:


> Haven't seen it. To be honest I didn't even notice the red until you pointed it out, but it doesn't bother me. What I like is the minimalist style of the painting, where everything is kind of hazy. My image preferences really seem like subjective perception, and the expressionistic style which I prefer might indicate Fe. To me, images represent moods.


Yeah, I agree with you.

When I see red in such manners,especially the first... For me it's like seeing someone expose a knife in person.

Sixth Sense is about how dead people walk all around us as ghosts. The movie signifies dead people by them having a vivid red garment on, in an otherwise black and white world. Actually, Sin city does the same thing, being black and white scheme with vivid red blood. The blood is very cartoony though.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I'll never get why some feel the need to quote the whole thing when responding to a longer post, when it's really unnecessary to do so.

Anyway, not sure what I might have posted before, but some pictures I like:

* *


























































































This is a bit of a mess, but heh. Should give an idea of my taste.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Distortions said:


> I'll never get why some feel the need to quote the whole thing when responding to a longer post, when it's really unnecessary to do so.
> 
> Anyway, not sure what I might have posted before, but some pictures I like:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit of a mess, but heh. Should give an idea of my taste.


To wait for someone to say something lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Jeremy8419 said:


> To wait for someone to say something lol.


Good reason to waste lots of space, yeah.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Distortions said:


> Good reason to waste lots of space, yeah.


Well, if it's an unconscious transmission for practicality, followed by a reception, and a subsequent change to mentioning instead of quoting... Mission... Fulfilled.


----------



## AngrySpirit

Jeremy8419 said:


> Well, if it's an unconscious transmission for practicality, followed by a reception, and a subsequent change to mentioning instead of quoting... Mission... Fulfilled.


You could put a spoiler in the quote or something. And I think people should use spoilers whenever they are writing very long posts/very big pictures. Otherwise it's hard to read, and somewhat uncomfortable. Sounds reasonable and logical, right?


----------



## Jeremy8419

AngrySpirit said:


> You could put a spoiler in the quote or something. And I think people should use spoilers whenever they are writing very long posts/very big pictures. Otherwise it's hard to read, and somewhat uncomfortable. Sounds reasonable and logical, right?


I can't spoiler an unconscious transmission lol. That would be like announcing that I am transmitting for a dual everytime I rub my neck when it hurts lol. I'm not thinking about it, but it is something I am doing. Also, it isn't practical to disclaimer all my unconscious signalers when a dual will pick them up instantly just by them being the dual. Also, dual no likey psychoanalysis lol.

Seems more practical, yes. I use spoilers a lot of times when quoting large blocks from various sources when in the more public threads.


----------



## AngrySpirit

Jeremy8419 said:


> I can't spoiler an unconscious transmission lol. That would be like announcing that I am transmitting for a dual everytime I rub my neck when it hurts lol. I'm not thinking about it, but it is something I am doing. Also, it isn't practical to disclaimer all my unconscious signalers when a dual will pick them up instantly just by them being the dual. Also, dual no likey psychoanalysis lol.
> 
> Seems more practical, yes. I use spoilers a lot of times when quoting large blocks from various sources when in the more public threads.


Wait, I don't get everything you said.

1) What is an unconscious transmission?
2) Why would you be transmitting to a dual in this case? 
3) Why rubbing the neck over other parts?

Then dude you seem to have psychic powers or something. Can you like emit transmissions with your mind? Are you like a telepath or something?

Sounds sexy. I want to be your dual then.


----------



## Exquisitor

Here's a bunch of images that resonate with me in various ways, roughly in order strongest-weakest.


* *


----------



## Recede

AngrySpirit said:


> You could put a spoiler in the quote or something. And I think people should use spoilers whenever they are writing very long posts/very big pictures. Otherwise it's hard to read, and somewhat uncomfortable. Sounds reasonable and logical, right?


I personally would prefer that people don't use spoilers simply because their post is long, but use them when quoting long image posts such as these to avoid repetition. I would rather be able to scroll through the page and see all the posts and images without having to click a spoiler button at every post, that seems like an annoying obstacle. Reminds me of those "10 Ways to Cure a Cold" types of internet sites where they make you click the "Next" button ten times and have to wait for the pages to load. Why can't they just display them all, as that's what I'm there to see?


----------



## Jeremy8419

AngrySpirit said:


> Wait, I don't get everything you said.
> 
> 1) What is an unconscious transmission?
> 2) Why would you be transmitting to a dual in this case?
> 3) Why rubbing the neck over other parts?
> 
> Then dude you seem to have psychic powers or something. Can you like emit transmissions with your mind? Are you like a telepath or something?
> 
> Sounds sexy. I want to be your dual then.


Are you an IxFP? LOL

1) Suggestive of EII (me) is Te, practical logic. I will unconsciously do impractical stuff as a means to have someone offer practicality, because such a person will likely be a Te Leading.
2) Because someone replied with practicality.
3) Because my chair at work doesn't have a head rest and my neck is skinny, and causes discomfort, which is my Mobilizing Si-. If I was doing this, and someone said, for example, "your neck is going to hurt until we get some better chairs," then they pass Mobilizing and Suggestive, and are, therefore, a dual.

EII is called empath sometimes. I use my powers to convince people to bring me lucky charms.


----------



## selena87

Jeremy8419 said:


> I can't spoiler an unconscious transmission lol. That would be like announcing that I am transmitting for a dual everytime I rub my neck when it hurts lol. I'm not thinking about it, but it is something I am doing. Also, it isn't practical to disclaimer all my unconscious signalers when a dual will pick them up instantly just by them being the dual. Also, dual no likey psychoanalysis lol.





> EII is called empath sometimes. I use my powers to convince people to bring me lucky charms.


----------



## Jakuri

For starters...
I put a subset of the pictures I posted here and here. Not all pictures made to the collage though, since some of them I felt I chose on impulse because I thought it was cool. Looking back, the ones that didn't make didn't quite "speak" to me. "Borderline" cases are noted also.

p.s. for some reason imgur keeps converting my png into jpg. I don't like lossy!








Source: I, II, III, IV, V

Disclosure: top left is the main wallpaper.









Source: VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII
"Borderline" (included, but was on the verge of being excluded): bottom row, second column, the bottom one (the "black vs white" themed one)









Source: XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII

First two collages were created by BeFunky, whereas the last collage was created by Fotor.

Anyway, what do you see (quadra, type, etc)?


----------



## Immolate

* Exhibit A*









* Exhibit B*









*Exhibit C*









@*Jakuri* @*owlet* I await the Si typings.


----------



## owlet

I'll have a go at posting some images. I can't make collages though, so apologies if it's a mess.


----------



## Immolate

@To_august Here is my (admittedly) limited opinion. What stands out to me the most is the emphasis on atmosphere, literal and figurative. Leaves blowing in the wind, the shape and movement of a bubble as it bursts in the cold air, colors coming together to form a starry night, the formation of shadows on a wall and what that tells us about the setting or the inner conflict of the man holding the lamp. Movement is slow and deliberate, such as the woman stepping on the ground with her bare feet. My impression is Si-Ne. The stars, road, and forest tease the beyond or the unknown. All expressions (and even colors) are subdued which brings to mind a serious quadra. I would say the focus on buildings, structures, and nature (not to mention the robot) suggests logic before ethics. I'm unaware of the context of most of the images (I'm especially interested in the woman playing the piano) so I apologize if I missed anything obvious in your choices. Overall, this fits my understanding of the delta quadra.

@Rose for a Heart I'm going to give other people a chance to comment on your collage since we already discussed it in the enneagram visual typing 

@Jakuri @owlet Soon.


----------



## Greyhart

http://i.imgur.com/zURtnkV.jpg

@owlet https://www.befunky.com/create/collage/


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> @*To_august* Here is my (admittedly) limited opinion. What stands out to me the most is the emphasis on atmosphere, literal and figurative. Leaves blowing in the wind, the shape and movement of a bubble as it bursts in the cold air, colors coming together to form a starry night, the formation of shadows on a wall and what that tells us about the setting or the inner conflict of the man holding the lamp. Movement is slow and deliberate, such as the woman stepping on the ground with her bare feet. My impression is Si-Ne. The stars, road, and forest tease the beyond or the unknown. All expressions (and even colors) are subdued which brings to mind a serious quadra. I would say the focus on buildings, structures, and nature (not to mention the robot) suggests logic before ethics. I'm unaware of the context of most of the images (I'm especially interested in the woman playing the piano) so I apologize if I missed anything obvious in your choices. Overall, this fits my understanding of the delta quadra.
> 
> @*Rose for a Heart* I'm going to give other people a chance to comment on your collage since we already discussed it in the enneagram visual typing
> 
> @*Jakuri* @*owlet* Soon.


Ooh, Thank You! I wasn't expecting someone's reply 
Yep, you're right. I'm an atmosphere junkie. I tend to project what I see onto myself, so the picture have to feel just right. If the atmosphere is unpleasant or is about some disfigurement, it causes mental unease and friction. For the same reason I don't like gore or overly violent stuff, semi-consciously it feels like I experience it myself or "thing" depicted is done to me, or something. Not to mention there is a difference between "beautiful" pain/suffering, that feels good, and something that is just "hack and slash", which is meh, if it makes any sense. But if the atmosphere is right it's something I'm totally drawn to. It's therapeutic in a sense and puts me in the 'right place' mentally, internally. It's similar to ASMR in a way (I got hooked on this thingie lately).

Woman playing the piano is from Crimson Peak. The movie was good, but besides that, I really like the style of the image and how it captures a ghost (the woman is one). Her being kinda on the edge between existence and nonexistence, echo of something that was and doesn't exist anymore, but happens to be real enough to be able to interact with piano keys and yet unreal and keeping with proceeding into vanishing (the black evaporating substance seem to capture this transition for me).

I plan to look through other people's images, but first thing that jump out at me is that images of @*Jakuri* are very Si-Ne with an ethician bent. Alpha SF or Delta NF they are.


----------



## orbit

On another day, I'd probably pick different images, sigh. It's hard to keep track of art I like since I'm lazy and don't save. I'm not even sure if I like the top building image but the un-finished-ness of it annoyed me enough to include it. I really like the cat reaching for the moon one. 

----
@To_august, have you read "The Night Circus" by Erin Morgenstern? It's almost all atmosphere. It's a fantasy YA book though.


----------



## To_august

Curi said:


> @*To_august*, have you read "The Night Circus" by Erin Morgenstern? It's almost all atmosphere. It's a fantasy YA book though.


Haven't heard of it. Thanks. Added to my reading queue.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> Ooh, Thank You! I wasn't expecting someone's reply
> Yep, you're right. I'm an atmosphere junkie. I tend to project what I see onto myself, so the picture have to feel just right. *If the atmosphere is unpleasant or is about some disfigurement, it causes mental unease and friction.* For the same reason I don't like gore or overly violent stuff, semi-consciously it feels like I experience it myself or "thing" depicted is done to me, or something. Not to mention there is a difference between "beautiful" pain/suffering, that feels good, and something that is just "hack and slash", which is meh, if it makes any sense. But if the atmosphere is right it's something I'm totally drawn to. It's therapeutic in a sense and puts me in the 'right place' mentally, internally. It's similar to ASMR in a way (I got hooked on this thingie lately).
> 
> Woman playing the piano is from Crimson Peak. The movie was good, but besides that, I really like the style of the image and how it captures a ghost (the woman is one). Her being kinda on the edge between existence and nonexistence, echo of something that was and doesn't exist anymore, but happens to be real enough to be able to interact with piano keys and yet unreal and keeping with proceeding into vanishing (the black evaporating substance seem to capture this transition for me).


I'm very curious about the bold. Did any of the images I posted inspire feelings of unease, or are you only unsettled by disfigurement when it's depicted in a realistic context? @owlet experiences something similar with regards to visual stimuli. Certain shapes clustered together make her teeth tingle, apparently. I can't say I've ever experienced anything like that. I'm going to go ahead and mention @Greyhart because she is also sensitive to ASMR.

I have never seen Crimson Peak, but it sounds like a movie I'd enjoy with the way you describe it. Thank you for taking the time to explain that particular gif. I wouldn't mind seeing more from you in the future


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Oh boy, I almost forgot this thread was a thing.

Well, it's never easy to find images I both like+"relate" to in some way, but I might as well post the collages I made before here as well.


----------



## owlet

@*To_august* Your images are very atmospheric, with a darker tone to them, but they're not exactly 'heavy' in the way Ni-Se images tend to be. I think they'd fit well into Delta quadra - although that's just my initial impression.

@*Jakuri* I think your collages has a lot of atmosphere to them - generally a gentle tone with quite soft colours. Most of the images seem quite light, overall, also. My initial impression is Si-Ne, possibly Alpha quadra. What do you think?

@*lets mosey* Your collage is a nice contrast when put next to Jakuri's, actually. Yours seems a lot 'heavier' and more real, although the images are also fantastical. They have a visceral quality that makes me think Ni-Se (in the enneagram thread, I'd say they were sx-heavy images, mostly). I think Gamma quadra could work well.

@*Greyhart* Although some of your images are photographs, there's a slightly science fiction style to them - and the illustrations seem similar in tone, although more overt. I think there's also a slightly 'soft' quality to them. Ne-Ti seems pretty good, as does Alpha quadra.
(Also, thank you for the link to the collage builder - it just doesn't agree with my weird Linux Adobe, for some reason..)

@*Curi* Your images are firstly very pretty and quite subdued. Only the central one really has much colour, and many of them have an interesting quality of focusing on one object. I think they actually seem to give off a more Te-Fi tone than anything, maybe more Delta quadra? (I'm a little unsure here.)

@*Distortions* These images have a similar visceral quality to @*lets mosey* 's, but they're less 'heavy' in some ways. I'd say Se-Ni, maybe Beta quadra?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

owlet said:


> @*Distortions* These images have a similar visceral quality to @*lets mosey* 's, but they're less 'heavy' in some ways. I'd say Se-Ni, maybe Beta quadra?


Oh, I didn't expect that. That's interesting. (Since I figured my images were fairly Si)

But speaking of, I do like images with a "visceral appeal"

Now I want to make another one... not that I have the time for that right now. =P


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> I'm very curious about the bold. Did any of the images I posted inspire feelings of unease, or are you only unsettled by disfigurement when it's depicted in a realistic context? @*owlet* experiences something similar with regards to visual stimuli. Certain shapes clustered together make her teeth tingle, apparently. I can't say I've ever experienced anything like that. I'm going to go ahead and mention @*Greyhart* because she is also sensitive to ASMR.
> 
> I have never seen Crimson Peak, but it sounds like a movie I'd enjoy with the way you describe it. Thank you for taking the time to explain that particular gif. I wouldn't mind seeing more from you in the future


It applies to both realistic and unrealistic settings. Your Exhibit C is the most unsettling. It's like I imagine blood dripping over my hands, or me inflicting injuries to someone, yecch. 'A' is dark but at the same time it is more on the aesthetic side. Top right image has great armor design, drawn with much precision and detail. 'B' doesn't cause any unease at all. It's light foggy and dreamy, archways call for exploration, snapshots of an astronaut on a horse and a creature with a crescent are depicted in such a way as if they were taken in the middle of some intriguing story.

Feelings of unease are not exactly physical, or even if they are I can't pinpoint where they are coming from. Somewhere from the gut maybe? Dunno. It's more similar to feeling of irritation or unrest, more on the psychological side.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> It applies to both realistic and unrealistic settings. Your Exhibit C is the most unsettling. It's like I imagine blood dripping over my hands, or me inflicting injuries to someone, yecch. 'A' is dark but at the same time it is more on the aesthetic side. Top right image has great armor design, drawn with much precision and detail. 'B' doesn't cause any unease at all. It's light foggy and dreamy, archways call for exploration, snapshots of an astronaut on a horse and a creature with a crescent are depicted in such a way as if they were taken in the middle of some intriguing story.
> 
> Feelings of unease are not exactly physical, or even if they are I can't pinpoint where they are coming from. Somewhere from the gut maybe? Dunno. It's more similar to feeling of irritation or unrest, more on the psychological side.


Thank you for the reply. Yes, Exhibit C would be the most unsettling with its overt depiction of violence and injury. I see someone fighting their way out of the depths of the earth in the bottom left image, emerging transformed and ultimately stronger because of the struggle. The bottom right image with the dead bird drew me in because it brought to mind lost, forsaken, or broken dreams at the edge of the world, like debris from the unconscious. It is quiet and introspective. With your mention of aesthetics and attention to detail, I wonder if you consider my images Si-Ne overall.

I don't tend to experience psychological irritation or unrest, either, unless the subject matter is especially sensitive and brings to mind personal struggles or memories. Actually, @*owlet*, you mentioned certain kinds of art helps to soothe your anxiety. Care to share a few?


----------



## Jakuri

You know, one reason I love this thread...not only does it help my typing (if indirectly), I get to see many pretty pics. Such eye candies. Meanwhile, a word in advance: I digress pretty often in this post, lol.


To_august said:


> I used to like the route this thread was taking with posting images that resonate in some way.


I really like this, especially the second and the third one. Already @lets mosey did the analysis, and I don't have much to add -- I pretty much agree with what he said; besides his typing matched with your current typing (logical delta). Pretty much any pictures of sky or space I like. The third one is my personal favourite. I saw the transience/evanescence of life's each moment, and how easy it is for that moment (whether happy or sad or angry or..etc) to be gone or shattered. Something to think about, especially where we live in the times we all get too caught with work and all real-life obligations. Not that I am capable of following 100% of what I think (I wish), but really should appreciate the moments when we can enjoy. Transience, sensitivity, vulnerability...seems like it's all there. I consider myself unemotional mostly, but I know I am more sensitive and can feel hurt easily -- just that I don't always show that to others, leading them to think I am a robot or something lol. Oh, I digress.

Following the similar spirit, I think the fifth one is quite Si-Ne (though the collection as a whole is Si-Ne, just as mosey said). Solidly Si, with focus on the sensation while being fully in contact with nature. Reminded me of one of my favourite singers called Kokia -- whenever she's in concert she always shows up barefooted. Being fully in contact with the universe maybe? I can see this thanks to this and this (and the English translation of the lyrics). 

There seem to be a theme of being there, being one with the nature (like the girl on the sea looking at the ship afar; leaves flying around). I suppose those were chosen not just because you like it but because you want to _be_ there. 

Added after writing the above: looks like I wasn't far too off.


To_august said:


> Ooh, Thank You! I wasn't expecting someone's reply
> Yep, you're right. I'm an atmosphere junkie. I tend to project what I see onto myself, so the picture have to feel just right. If the atmosphere is unpleasant or is about some disfigurement, it causes mental unease and friction. For the same reason I don't like gore or overly violent stuff, semi-consciously it feels like I experience it myself or "thing" depicted is done to me, or something. Not to mention there is a difference between "beautiful" pain/suffering, that feels good, and something that is just "hack and slash", which is meh, if it makes any sense. But if the atmosphere is right it's something I'm totally drawn to. It's therapeutic in a sense and puts me in the 'right place' mentally, internally. It's similar to ASMR in a way (I got hooked on this thingie lately).


--------



lets mosey said:


> *Exhibit A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exhibit B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exhibit C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Jakuri* @*owlet* I await the Si typings.


As obliged, ma'am. Yes, Si indeed -- Si *role*.  Rather than grounded, I think they look fantastical (though mine is quite "out there" to the fantasy world, but in a very different manner). Because they look quite removed from the world, there are certain Ni-type "transcendental" qualities to the collage. The top left picture of Exhibit A perfectly illustrates this imo. Looking up to the sky, atmosphere of determination, despite part of his body falling apart. _Übermensch_. The Se-type "rawness" plays such a big role here, something I tend to stay away because they make me feel uncomfortable (well, expected from Se PoLR no less). That's not to say I automatically shy away from songs with aggressive emotions, but I confess that I was having a harder time choosing the pics I like (the first collage here).

From what I read, one aspect of Ni that should not be overlooked is that it is the _temporal_ intuition. I feel that this temporal theme can be more observed in Exhibit B. I am specifically referring to the ones on the right. For the top right one, if one interprets the world behind the entrance as an alternate world, then one can argue that there is a theme of temporality there. Of course the interpretation can go the other way as well. As for the bottom right I think it's clearer. Alternate world, possibly an alternate timeline. Maybe how that seemingly barren world may look like in the future. 

As for Exhibit C...I agree with @To_august -- "yeech". That guy in the bottom left looks like he's in intense pain or something. I certainly can't see myself putting it in my collage. Needless to say, that's just me.
----



To_august said:


> I plan to look through other people's images, but first thing that jump out at me is that images of @*Jakuri* are very Si-Ne with an ethician bent. Alpha SF or Delta NF they are.


Thank you  Lately I have been open to the possibility that I might be an NF rather than an NT. I am pretty much settled that I am reasonable rather than resolute, so the Ne-Si bit is hardly surprising, especially as none of my pics have the type of rawness and intensity that mosey's collages have. I think I am Se PoLR, so more likely than not I am slightly leaning toward Delta NF, though alpha quadra isn't too far off. 
----



owlet said:


> @*To_august* Your images are very atmospheric, with a darker tone to them, but they're not exactly 'heavy' in the way Ni-Se images tend to be. I think they'd fit well into Delta quadra - although that's just my initial impression.
> 
> @*Jakuri* I think your collages has a lot of atmosphere to them - generally a gentle tone with quite soft colours. Most of the images seem quite light, overall, also. My initial impression is Si-Ne, possibly Alpha quadra. What do you think?
> 
> @*lets mosey* Your collage is a nice contrast when put next to Jakuri's, actually. Yours seems a lot 'heavier' and more real, although the images are also fantastical. They have a visceral quality that makes me think Ni-Se (in the enneagram thread, I'd say they were sx-heavy images, mostly). I think Gamma quadra could work well.
> 
> @*Greyhart* Although some of your images are photographs, there's a slightly science fiction style to them - and the illustrations seem similar in tone, although more overt. I think there's also a slightly 'soft' quality to them. Ne-Ti seems pretty good, as does Alpha quadra.
> (Also, thank you for the link to the collage builder - it just doesn't agree with my weird Linux Adobe, for some reason..)
> 
> @*Curi* Your images are firstly very pretty and quite subdued. Only the central one really has much colour, and many of them have an interesting quality of focusing on one object. I think they actually seem to give off a more Te-Fi tone than anything, maybe more Delta quadra? (I'm a little unsure here.)
> 
> @*Distortions* These images have a similar visceral quality to @*lets mosey* 's, but they're less 'heavy' in some ways. I'd say Se-Ni, maybe Beta quadra?




__
https://soundcloud.com/user-133887395%2Ftheyre-reasonable-views
(not my voice -- that's Stephen Breyer's)
Definitely judicious (Ne-ish light dreaminess and fantasy + peace-seeking Si). Even the ones with darker colours, there isn't too much heaviness. Lightness, peacefulness, serenity and so forth. No surprise every time I put something up I got told "9w1 9w1 9w1". I can see merry>serious ("lightness"), in which case I would lean toward SEI. If Delta, EII. One has Se ignoring and the other has Se PoLR, so the nearly complete absence of volitional Se can be explained away that way.

Will get to other collages in my next post.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Actually, @*owlet*, you mentioned certain kinds of art helps to soothe your anxiety. Care to share a few?


Oh, yes, I can try to pull some together!

































These kinds of pictures are the ones that make my eyes feel relaxed and give me a calm, soothing feeling.


----------



## Immolate

@owlet You're going to have to fix your attachments


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> You're going to have to fix your attachments


I did.. (I thought it was a risk to copy and paste that post with the attachments - and I was right. Silly me!)


----------



## Jakuri

Rose for a Heart said:


> This is the collage I used on the Enneagram Visual Typing thread. What socionics type would you guess for me based off of this?


The first thing that pops up is Ethics>Logics. Focus on one's own wounds and suffering...possibly Fi>Fe (and Enneagram 4). Static>dynamic, since I believe the images depict the state of suffering (top left, bottom right) or barrenness (3 out of 4 smaller pictures) or darkness (top right). I see some theme of temporality (the two railroads' pic), so along with the theme of barrenness I see the Fi-Te axis and Se-Ni axis. My initial impression is ESI. However, considering that rawness and E4 (especially sx-first) are related, I might be attributing what's coming from Enneagram into socionics. Fairly sure on strong Fi and static though.



owlet said:


> I'll have a go at posting some images. I can't make collages though, so apologies if it's a mess.
> View attachment 578234
> View attachment 578242
> View attachment 578250
> View attachment 578258
> View attachment 578266


Dreamy, fantastic, but still on the light atmosphere. Ne-Si for sure. Definitely fun if I were there. The first one, perhaps due to the cloud and overall colouring, has such an inviting atmosphere, but that's working more on the background. In other words, that's not the chief concern; the chief issue seems to be enjoying the dreaminess and having fun together.
The fourth and fifth picture (you are definitely living up to your name owlet, haha) has more Ti theme. Additionally, the fifth one has more Si slant. I think your LII typing is correct.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@Jakuri I was just wondering what impression my explanation of the collage gives?

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/152954-visual-typing-115.html#post29708730


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## orbit

owlet said:


> @*Curi* Your images are firstly very pretty and quite subdued. Only the central one really has much colour, and many of them have an interesting quality of focusing on one object. I think they actually seem to give off a more Te-Fi tone than anything, maybe more Delta quadra? (I'm a little unsure here.)


Thank you for your analysis (and for calling them pretty) ^^
What makes it Te-Fi tone (if you can elaborate more. No pressure)?

About color, I was considering these as well in my collage (but they got cut ._. You can probably guess what kind of colors I like)

* *






































(oh second thought they continue to not be very colorful... I shall try harder! This is as hard as it gets from me:









There is red, green, yellow, blue, orange, grey, purple, and black in there! Very colorful)




Again, no pressure. Ignore if too much ^^


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Less of an attempt at making something that feels "me" as I was mostly trying to find pictures that could go together to make something that looks "neat"


----------



## Immolate

@Distortions Your choices are still going to represent or say something about you. Why do you consider these images "neat," for example? You are personally drawn to them and that is enough. I like this new collage of yours, especially the winding stairs. 

I think all three of your collages are on the Si-Ne side of things. They are atmospheric with a focus on color and form, but I do think they have an intuitive slant to them. Your second collage, for example, is mostly scenery but invites us to think or explore beyond what we see. Roads, paths, the depth and darkness of a well. Wheels or circles and the cyclical nature of things. 

Your first collage is the most forceful and does suggest time ("destruction is inevitable") but I think the subdued Fi expression is what makes your images seem heavy. At the very least, they don't come across especially Fe to me. 

@owlet What are your thoughts on this new collage?


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> Thank you for the reply. Yes, Exhibit C would be the most unsettling with its overt depiction of violence and injury. I see someone fighting their way out of the depths of the earth in the bottom left image, emerging transformed and ultimately stronger because of the struggle. The bottom right image with the dead bird drew me in because it brought to mind lost, forsaken, or broken dreams at the edge of the world, like debris from the unconscious. It is quiet and introspective. With your mention of aesthetics and attention to detail, I wonder if you consider my images Si-Ne overall.
> 
> I don't tend to experience psychological irritation or unrest, either, unless the subject matter is especially sensitive and brings to mind personal struggles or memories. Actually, @*owlet*, you mentioned certain kinds of art helps to soothe your anxiety. Care to share a few?


I thought the blood-guy was actually a killer reveling in blood of someone he murdered, heh. Image with debris I interpreted as depiction of some destruction. Something/someone lived, breathed, probably been a great thing and now it's just garbage - unnecessary reminder of where we are heading to. You interpreted images in quite interesting way and I'm in a rather negative one.

No, I don't think they are Si-Ne, in terms of ideas at least. See, that was me who focused on aesthetics and mastery of details depiction, while you may see it is a depiction of strength or power, or something else depending on why you chose the image. The thing is, since virtually all types of visual art involve interaction between forms and shapes, probably all of it _is _Si. At least on the level of technique and understanding of basic interplay of shapes, colors etc. Si is more of a tool or a mean here, and painter or sculptor, or anybody else, shouldn't have strong Si to get the basics. Everybody have it at least from experience. It's better to look at the content and what is actually emphasized or depicted in the picture, what's the idea of it, what's the point the author makes, what he wanted to achieve.


----------



## Entropic

Eating and I'm bored, though I've done this in the past too, but here's a bunch of pics I like:


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> I thought the blood-guy was actually a killer reveling in blood of someone he murdered, heh. Image with debris I interpreted as depiction of some destruction. Something/someone lived, breathed, probably been a great thing and now it's just garbage - unnecessary reminder of where we are heading to. You interpreted images in quite interesting way and I'm in a rather negative one.
> 
> No, I don't think they are Si-Ne, in terms of ideas at least. See, that was me who focused on aesthetics and mastery of details depiction, while you may see it is a depiction of strength or power, or something else depending on why you chose the image. The thing is, since virtually all types of visual art involve interaction between forms and shapes, probably all of it _is _Si. At least on the level of technique and understanding of basic interplay of shapes, colors etc. Si is more of a tool or a mean here, and painter or sculptor, or anybody else, shouldn't have strong Si to get the basics. Everybody have it at least from experience. It's better to look at the content and what is actually emphasized or depicted in the picture, what's the idea of it, what's the point the author makes, what he wanted to achieve.


Yes, it's very interesting to note the difference in our interpretations of the images, specifically the image of the debris along the shore. You make a good point about greatness reduced to garbage over time.

That's an excellent point about Si, and I asked specifically because I'd posted several images in the past and was told they were all Si no matter their content or meaning because they depicted physical detail. I agree that when it comes to typing, the intended meaning trumps the execution, generally.


----------



## owlet

Curi said:


> Thank you for your analysis (and for calling them pretty) ^^
> What makes it Te-Fi tone (if you can elaborate more. No pressure)?
> 
> About color, I was considering these as well in my collage (but they got cut ._. You can probably guess what kind of colors I like)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh second thought they continue to not be very colorful... I shall try harder! This is as hard as it gets from me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is red, green, yellow, blue, orange, grey, purple, and black in there! Very colorful)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no pressure. Ignore if too much ^^


That's okay! They have a sort of almost 'stark' quality to them, like there's just enough detail to get across what the thing is. Quite minimalistic, I think. Even the ones you've posted there, despite the heavy colours, are still very minimal and seem to be about getting the object across (I do like the colours!)

@Distortions (and @lets mosey) This new collage seems a lot lighter than the last one, a lot softer and more peaceful. I'd go more for Si-Ne, with an element of Fi in some of the images, especially the ones on the left.
@Entropic Those are some nice images! They've interestingly got a similar feel to them as @lets mosey's ones, although hers were more subdued while yours are quite action-oriented, mostly. I think Ni-Se for sure.


----------



## Jakuri

Rose for a Heart said:


> @Jakuri I was just wondering what impression my explanation of the collage gives?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/152954-visual-typing-115.html#post29708730


Sorry, didn't get to see it until now. Good to see what you were thinking as you were creating the collage. Ethics>Logics that bit I believe we can agree on. I also think static>dynamic. So far my impression is ExI. I am deadlocked between EII and ESI. I initially saw the two roads one as temporal in nature, but it seems like you had different ideas. Sorry I couldn't quite get this perfectly -- but the strong Fi, that I am pretty sure. Perhaps @lets mosey can help me out.

I felt I have the need to talk about the explanation itself too. I really liked it -- I am glad that someone thinks about ideas lying at the back of my head seriously. Also, I find it fascinating to observe that we seem to have different ways of going about it to process that very same idea. After reading the explanation, I have to say that the right top picture became my favourite picture out of the six in that collage.


Rose for a Heart said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little girl has been through a lot (the stones) and the shadows are swallowing her head, her body now and yes that can definitely be seen as *lost innocence*. Basically *a death of an inner-child*. The roads for me can illustrate both *reconciling selves* and reconciling with your worst fear and I feel like they could be the same thing. I feel like I have a part of me yearning deeply to connect with life, with love, with fulfillment - the "completeness" enneagram keeps talking about. But no matter how hard I try, I cannot reason with that part. It feels betrayed. Even if someone's actions hurt me, I was able to achieve a self-growth because of it, but that part is frozen, traumatized, can't get over how awful the original event(s) were. Can't feel loved, can't reason at all. Black and white intense untempered raw emotion. What would it mean to truly "merge" with this? The woman represents evil to me. Evil not in an "out there" way but inside all of us.


The parts that strongly resonate with me were bolded and underlined. The theme of lost innocence, death of an inner child (or sealing away from others, which is how I would like to put it), and reconciliation (in my case, deep-down idealism and cynicism on the surface), all that. At least when it comes to choosing images, I tend to go with positive, dreamy, peaceful, serene vibes in which I can envision people there enjoying themselves, being themselves, and respecting others' individuality. So in a way I am longing for ideals -- probably we yearn similar things, except we are expressing those in different ways. Hopefully it made some sense. As @owlet put in one of her posts, the word "wistful" makes a lot of sense here. Also, there is a contrast between going deeper into one's emotional experience (both dark and bright) and focusing more on what I think the world should be or what my ideal universe looks like. Come to think of it, I think some of my past avatars and profile pictures can be connected to this theme.

I am known to be one heck of a cynic to many others irl, and I haven't bothered hiding it as a way of pushing people away and protecting myself. So I come across as pretty cold irl. But lately I started to realize that deep down I actually found it hard to truly hate an individual (however, when it does happen I found it difficult to give that person a second chance). I believe this "art" exercise put my buried unconscious thoughts into perspective.


----------



## Immolate

@Jakuri This was my initial interpretation of @Rose for a Heart's collage:



lets mosey said:


> This is quite a somber collage. There's once again a sense of intimacy in the first image, the woman is presenting her back to us, a sign of vulnerability, a lack of power, perhaps she does this out of trust or resignation or a belief that she deserves the pain she's receiving, she is enduring the pain rather than fighting it, she is being taken apart piece by piece. The railroad tracks converging in the distance suggest to me a reuniting with the self, a stitching together of the person before and after the pain, or more simply a lonely and dreary journey onward, the absence of hope. The trees during winter say the same thing, a scarcity of future and feeling. The girl with the braid unsettles me the most, perhaps because it suggests lost or broken innocence, the child-self lost in the darkness and perhaps transformed by it. The image of the girl with the hands creeping along her face, dark memories, nightmares, lost in the grip of one's past. The last image is the inverse of the first. The woman is again injured, but she's facing us directly and taking ownership of her injury, unflinching, with the subtle threat of harnessing and wielding her pain against anyone who crosses her.


I lean EII despite the heavier and starker nature of the images. I think a third opinion will help us.

Also, because I didn't explicitly mention this before, thank you so much for your analysis of my collage! Insights like yours are what make threads like this worthwhile.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Tried to choose mainly photographs.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

lets mosey said:


> @*Distortions* Your choices are still going to represent or say something about you. Why do you consider these images "neat," for example? You are personally drawn to them and that is enough. I like this new collage of yours, especially the winding stairs.


Of course. I just didn't pick them specifically because I could relate them to myself in some way, so I meant that they're images I see some sort of appeal in but I don't necessarily see myself as the characters depicted. 

I like crows, for example, but don't think of myself as one... maybe I wish I was a little crow-like though =P








(But saying that much is a little embarrassing, because it could reveal something I don't want)

(And those winding stars are actually from an anime)


----------



## Vermillion

I worked out until my legs turned to jelly, so now I have earned my moments of wasteful philosophical musing. It's all about balance boyz

I picked the collages I was interested in and had clear opinions on.
@To_august: I always love the images you post, and I relate to several of them. Many of them are muted in a way that perfectly expresses a sense of ringing melancholy. Not the sort of melancholy that is associated with sorrow, but the sort that is associated with dealing with pain in everyday life and watching the world turn. The sort of melancholy we cannot find words for; subtle and everlasting, the sort that no positive words or dark and mushy poetry can convey the depth and realism of. It's my favorite feeling. 

The difference between both of us is that I tend to pick starker images, I think. Your images are always very grounded, but infused with a sense of looking for something wondrous. The sense that something strange or surprising is right around the corner; the sense that the air thrums with palpable potential. 

----
@Curi: The blue-ish collage you posted (I cba to quote sorry) makes me think of EII or IEE. Definitely Ne ego. There's a sense of expecting the viewer to fill in the blanks with their own interpretation of the whitespace, or the simple lines. That less is more, and detail would only clutter these things up. And yet they are not effusive like more Fe images tend to be.

----
@Jakuri: All your images tend to seem rather alpha quadra to to me. The sense of potential and idealism, of looking for something bigger, of being surrounded by fantasy -- all of these seem to bleed out from the individual, as opposed to being self-contained and tucked away. Indeed, the individual itself seems to take a rather deprioritized role in your images. It's more like they are affected by emotions and hopes as objective quantities, rather than these things existing BECAUSE of the relationship of the individual with the situation. 

----
@lets mosey: I actually think the first collage you posted is rather beta. The style of esotericism and darkness employed is not as bold as many beta pics, but there is still something about the concept of "darkness" in the images hanging heavily in the air and impacting the various elements of the picture, as opposed to a more gamma style of imagery which deals far less with atmospheres and tend to be mellower and more muted. Betas like everything to pack a punch, and this even goes for their darker imagery; it's very twisting, winding, and prefers to focus on impact rather than what is inside the individual. Even everything that is "inside" seems to be with the purpose of being expressed/repressed (the concept implied is always expression and impact, however, and repression is just the other side of expression). Even when the images are cold, they are atmospherically cold. Emotion and lack there of as opposed to relationships and connection. 

The second collage seems like dark alpha -- I picture a trickster-ish ILE twiddling with the strings of reality to see what's interesting enough. The third is rather beta again if I were to go by purely vibe, but I have a tendency to tend images with crumbling things in them are Si, so the imagery is a bit Si to me as well, I suppose. Crumbling things tend to make one imagine their physicality.


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> @*To_august*: I always love the images you post, and I relate to several of them. Many of them are muted in a way that perfectly expresses a sense of ringing *melancholy*. Not the sort of melancholy that is associated with sorrow, but *the sort that is associated with dealing with pain in everyday life and watching the world turn*. The sort of melancholy we cannot find words for; subtle and everlasting, the sort that no positive words or dark and mushy poetry can convey the depth and realism of. It's my favorite feeling.
> 
> The difference between both of us is that I tend to pick starker images, I think. Your images are always very grounded, but infused with a sense of looking for something wondrous. The sense that something strange or surprising is right around the corner; the sense that the air thrums with palpable potential.
> 
> @*lets mosey*: I actually think the first collage you posted is rather beta. The style of esotericism and darkness employed is not as bold as many beta pics, but there is still something about the concept of "darkness" in the images hanging heavily in the air and impacting the various elements of the picture, as opposed to a more gamma style of imagery which deals far less with atmospheres and tend to be mellower and more muted. Betas like everything to pack a punch, and this even goes for their darker imagery; it's very twisting, winding, and prefers to focus on impact rather than what is inside the individual. Even everything that is "inside" seems to be with the purpose of being expressed/repressed (the concept implied is always expression and impact, however, and repression is just the other side of expression). *Even when the images are cold, they are atmospherically cold. Emotion and lack there of as opposed to relationships and connection. *
> 
> The second collage seems like dark alpha -- I picture a trickster-ish ILE twiddling with the strings of reality to see what's interesting enough. The third is rather beta again if I were to go by purely vibe, but I have a tendency to tend images with crumbling things in them are Si, so the imagery is a bit Si to me as well, I suppose. Crumbling things tend to make one imagine their physicality.


Your input seems to suggest beta ST, or just Ti-Fe in general. I wonder how the points in bold are so different from each other when they are both ultimately concerned with emotions? Is it the matter of impact, as I've underlined? That suggests wanting to influence or stir something in the viewer, when really I chose the images because they were a reflection of internal processes to some degree, so this point here escapes me at the moment.

That's an interesting point about Si, crumbling, and physicality. I hadn't stopped to think of it that way, and I'm actually having a hard time figuring out which image depicts crumbling. Do you mean the top right?

Overall, this is some very interesting insight and I appreciate you taking the time to share it.


----------



## Immolate

Because I aim to rival @Jakuri in number of images and collages. 

This time photos:


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@*Jakuri* @*lets mosey*

Just wanted to comment on the starkness of the images. I personally didn't feel many of them to be stark (that is barren and dark) aside from the innocent girl and the sick woman. The sick woman (top left) does have that sterile (by this I mean life is "cleaned" or dried out from her) blue color...reminds me of hospitals. It seemed like an apt choice to depict sadness, because it is a "dry" pain. And the innocent girl...I wasn't thinking so much about the starkness of the picture as much as the subject herself. The rest feel very "wet" pain to me, including the forest, sad girl, and specially the "evil" woman. The railroads I simply used to depict an ideal I envision a lot, a world where everyone feels safe and can feel whole and loved. That is, they understand one another enough that there is plenty of compassion or "merging" instead of diverging and clashes.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Your input seems to suggest beta ST, or just Ti-Fe in general. I wonder how the points in bold are so different from each other when they are both ultimately concerned with emotions? Is it the matter of impact, as I've underlined? That suggests wanting to influence or stir something in the viewer, when really I chose the images because they were a reflection of internal processes to some degree, so this point here escapes me at the moment.


It's a matter of where the focus is and what is prioritized in the art. Of course much of this is a matter of interpretation, but there's no doubt that typing art is subjective in the first place. Even so, there are some generalizations that can be drawn without erring too far from the mark. Yes I'm aware you didn't choose these images to impact people; that's not what I'm referring to.

What I'm referring to is the nature of expression in the images themselves. To_august's images have a muted sentimentality that suggests unspoken personal connections (at least in my eyes). The emotion is merely a byproduct; is secondary. In fact, I find it upsetting that speaking about melancholy as an objective emotion really strips away the essence of what I'm trying to convey. Expression fails to convey this entire attitude and mindset I experience when I discuss "melancholy". It goes beyond emotion, really; it's a whole perception of the world. 

I associate this style of muted, expressionless expression with Fi in art (whether visual or musical or written or whatever). I find that pure, distilled Fi in media can convey whole sets of emotions and mindsets without specifically referring to the emotions they entice. Naturally most Fi cannot exist without temperance from (or rejection of) Fe and vice versa. But there are a few interesting examples, like this song here. These are translated lyrics of the song Pärlor:


* *




Tales for the children who are like you(About a tunnel at the light's end)
I am your friend and we learn from each other
(That is one of the reasons)
Give them a finger and warm my hand
(in an ice-cold IKEA-land)
You are my friend and we learn from each other
(just one of the reasons, one of the reasons,
one of the reasons, one of the reasons)


So spin my world again
The radio plays our song
Stockholm lies deserted and the world holds its breath
(what colour is the soul)
Spin my world again
For everything we dreamed of once
Everything you do turns to pearls upon my forehead
(what colour is the soul darling)


Give us a chance we are older now
(we see the light at the tunnel's end)
Give us a chance, we can learn from each other
(That is one of the reasons)
Tales for children who are grown up now
(The TV is on as background noise)
I am your friend and we learn from each other
(just one of the reasons, one of the reasons)


So spin my world again
The radio plays our song
Stockholm lies deserted and the world holds its breath
(what colour is the soul)
Spin my world again
For everything we dreamed of once
Everything you do turns to pearls upon my forehead


What colour is the soul darling





What I saw in your images was a form of expression, that while being dark and devoid of ebullience, still treated emotions as more objective quantities that create atmospheres which in turn impact the objects in the situation. They lack the implied sentimentality of Fi, and seem to effuse outwards and pull back inwards, vacillating. The individuals in your images, where they exist, seem to have more permeable membranes in that regard. But the emotions always remain quantities that drip from the air, are absorbed and breathed back into the environment. This tends to strike me as more Fe in its style, especially when also devoid of the sentimentality I mentioned earlier.

Also the pics I called beta seem more Ni-Fe to me than Ti-Se.



> That's an interesting point about Si, crumbling, and physicality. I hadn't stopped to think of it that way, and I'm actually having a hard time figuring out which image depicts crumbling. Do you mean the top right?
> 
> Overall, this is some very interesting insight and I appreciate you taking the time to share it.


That, but the tower in the top left looks worn out as well. The image in the bottom right gives me a mixed impression of Si, Ni, and Fe. I also tend to associate lots of brown with Si, though that's by no means conclusive, just a personal tendency.

Your recent collage is more Fi and gamma specifically, but there are a few beta elements.


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> It's a matter of where the focus is and what is prioritized in the art. Of course much of this is a matter of interpretation, but there's no doubt that typing art is subjective in the first place. Even so, there are some generalizations that can be drawn without erring too far from the mark. Yes I'm aware you didn't choose these images to impact people; that's not what I'm referring to.
> 
> What I'm referring to is the nature of expression in the images themselves. To_august's images have a muted sentimentality that suggests unspoken personal connections (at least in my eyes). The emotion is merely a byproduct; is secondary. *In fact, I find it upsetting that speaking about melancholy as an objective emotion really strips away the essence of what I'm trying to convey.* Expression fails to convey this entire attitude and mindset I experience when I discuss "melancholy". It goes beyond emotion, really; it's a whole perception of the world.
> 
> I associate this style of muted, expressionless expression with Fi in art (whether visual or musical or written or whatever). I find that pure, distilled Fi in media can convey whole sets of emotions and mindsets without specifically referring to the emotions they entice. Naturally most Fi cannot exist without temperance from (or rejection of) Fe and vice versa. But there are a few interesting examples, like this song here. These are translated lyrics of the song Pärlor:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tales for the children who are like you(About a tunnel at the light's end)
> I am your friend and we learn from each other
> (That is one of the reasons)
> Give them a finger and warm my hand
> (in an ice-cold IKEA-land)
> You are my friend and we learn from each other
> (just one of the reasons, one of the reasons,
> one of the reasons, one of the reasons)
> 
> 
> So spin my world again
> The radio plays our song
> Stockholm lies deserted and the world holds its breath
> (what colour is the soul)
> Spin my world again
> For everything we dreamed of once
> Everything you do turns to pearls upon my forehead
> (what colour is the soul darling)
> 
> 
> Give us a chance we are older now
> (we see the light at the tunnel's end)
> Give us a chance, we can learn from each other
> (That is one of the reasons)
> Tales for children who are grown up now
> (The TV is on as background noise)
> I am your friend and we learn from each other
> (just one of the reasons, one of the reasons)
> 
> 
> So spin my world again
> The radio plays our song
> Stockholm lies deserted and the world holds its breath
> (what colour is the soul)
> Spin my world again
> For everything we dreamed of once
> Everything you do turns to pearls upon my forehead
> 
> 
> What colour is the soul darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw in your images was a form of expression, that while being dark and devoid of ebullience, *still treated emotions as more objective quantities that create atmospheres which in turn impact the objects in the situation*. They lack the implied sentimentality of Fi, and seem to effuse outwards and pull back inwards, vacillating. The individuals in your images, where they exist, seem to have more permeable membranes in that regard. But the emotions always remain quantities that drip from the air, are absorbed and breathed back into the environment. This tends to strike me as more Fe in its style, especially when also devoid of the sentimentality I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Also the pics I called beta seem more Ni-Fe to me than Ti-Se.
> 
> That, but the tower in the top left looks worn out as well. The image in the bottom right gives me a mixed impression of Si, Ni, and Fe. I also tend to associate lots of brown with Si, though that's by no means conclusive, just a personal tendency.
> 
> Your recent collage is more Fi.


Ah, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to invalidate or undermine what you were trying to convey, and actually, I have a hard time understanding or talking about emotions and connections in general, which is where my confusion is coming from. Thank you for clarifying what you meant about impact and atmosphere. I imagine the image of the wolves and the armor especially suggest emotional barrenness. I'll have to take some time to consider this post and the lyrics you've offered.


----------



## Vermillion

3.
_" Make yourself hard to kill." 
_


----------



## Immolate

@Entropic Do these resonate with you:


----------



## Entropic

lets mosey said:


> @Entropic Do these resonate with you:


I don't like the ones with people in it. I prefer the one with the tree only. The people pretty much destroy the imagery, imo.


----------



## Immolate

Entropic said:


> I don't like the ones with people in it. I prefer the one with the tree only. The people pretty much destroy the imagery, imo.


Why do they destroy the imagery for you? What do you or don't you get from them?


----------



## Entropic

lets mosey said:


> Why do they destroy the imagery for you? What do you or don't you get from them?


They are intrusive and just don't fit into the rest of the scene. Essentially, it's like having a silent area of a train and then some idiot comes in and speaks loudly in the phone. Same thing.


----------



## Immolate

Entropic said:


> They are intrusive and just don't fit into the rest of the scene. Essentially, *it's like having a silent area of a train and then some idiot comes in and speaks loudly in the phone*. Same thing.


Thank you, lol.

If you don't mind, one last question. If you had to choose images that portray people and/or couples, what would be your preference?


----------



## orbit

@Night Huntress, I'm hardly a typist but I have eyes I can use and I can get a B+ for effort: Those collages come across me as very raw, sensual, aggressive and gritty. At least compared to the other pictures. You used photographs in a different manner than Greyhart. They seem more anecdotal (especially with the text) and focused on capturing a single moment. They are very in the moment of our present day world (not some fantastical, "whimsical" place). And they are focused on the thrilling (at least three is.) aspects of human life or places of human significance. Or humans in general. 
Kind of reminds me of the Great Gatsby. 
It's like they're saying "Look at how powerful/striking I am! Can you face me?" (no ._.)

Anyway based on buzzwords Se and feely feely stuff.


----------



## Vermillion

Curi said:


> @*Night Huntress*, I'm hardly a typist but I have eyes I can use and I can get an B+ for effort: Those collages come across me as very raw, sensual, aggressive and gritty. At least compared to the other pictures. You used photographs in a different manner than Greyhart. They seem more anecdotal (especially with the text) and focused on capturing a single moment. They are very in the moment of our present day world (not some fantastical, "whimsical" place). And they are focused on the thrilling (at least three is.) aspects of human life or places of human significance. Or humans in general.
> Kind of reminds me of the Great Gatsby.
> It's like they're saying "Look at how powerful/striking I am! Can you face me?" (no ._.)
> 
> Anyway based on buzzwords Se and feely feely stuff.


Ha. A+, baby. I love it.

Funny how you said they're "raw, sensual, aggressive, and gritty". Lol because these are adjectives I never thought would come up in other people's interpretations of it. To me I focused on creating collages I thought had a soft and sentimental vibe, but in a very emotionally intense kind of way. Which is why I used so many pictures of people kissing; it's intimate as hell. Overall, I prefer being right in reality, though, with both my self-presentation and the art I consume. To me the sexiest and most attractive things are often right in front of us. And love -- that is the most beautiful thing to ever exist. Being in love is the most powerful and impressive feeling on this planet. This is what I wanted to convey in my collage. Intensity tempered with vulnerability. 

Also, The Great Gatsby is one of the only movies I have felt compelled to rewatch, because I love it so much. It is truly visually gorgeous.


----------



## Entropic

lets mosey said:


> Thank you, lol.
> 
> If you don't mind, one last question. If you had to choose images that portray people and/or couples, what would be your preference?


Like the ones I posted;


----------



## orbit

lets mosey said:


> @Curi You should stop being so cute. Also, maybe the point about the lines is that the absence of detail invites or suggests an intuitive understanding of the image.


I can't stop if I don't know what I'm doing. 

More lines for no specific purpose and not to my tastes (they're more intense to me)and mostly faces:

* *













































These remind me of @owlet:























Night Huntress said:


> Ha. A+, baby. I love it.
> 
> Funny how you said they're "raw, sensual, aggressive, and gritty". Lol because these are adjectives I never thought would come up in other people's interpretations of it. To me I focused on creating collages I thought had a soft and sentimental vibe, but in a very emotionally intense kind of way. Which is why I used so many pictures of people kissing; it's intimate as hell.


I personally find soft and sentimental to be contradictory to intensity. Then again, I define softness as being low key and sweet so of course, by my definition, it would be contradictory. 



> Overall, I prefer being right in reality, though, with both my self-presentation and the art I consume. To me the sexiest and most attractive things are often right in front of us. And love -- that is the most beautiful thing to ever exist. Being in love is the most powerful and impressive feeling on this planet. This is what I wanted to convey in my collage. Intensity tempered with vulnerability.
> 
> Also, The Great Gatsby is one of the only movies I have felt compelled to rewatch, because I love it so much. It is truly visually gorgeous.


Oh I think I get it now! Vulnerability is on the lines of being soft and sentimental? You're cracking your shell open and letting your soft and flabby self through. That's an interesting way of thinking about it. Never thought of vulnerability as being soft. 
Anyway, I don't think I have the experience to comment further about love and sexiness. Don't experience those feelings ^^
For me, the Great Gatsby was hard to get through because it felt overindulgent, it was being shown in front of a crowd of teenagers when I was watching, and the way Nick was portrayed was more anxious than in the book. But it was very aesthetic. The scene introducing Daisy and Jordan stood out with the curtains and the focus on the hands.


----------



## Dangerose

Good news, it's me :kitteh:

Here is a new one, of images I have recently collected:










This is my favorite and most 'me' of the ones I posted on the Enneagram one [it consisted of images I'd collected to represent a character who is me in a friend and my story]










I don't connect that well to images without words attached. Here are some images that I have put words on, over the course of many years [I don't do it frequently]:

Badly done









[Quote is: "Stetson! You who were with me in the ships at Mylae: the corpse that you planted last year in the garden, has it begun to sprout? Will it bloom this year?" from the Waste Land]


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Decided to do something different this time. These are just pictures I "liked" but didn't put a lot of thought into integrating them into collage or flesh out what they mean to me (I also decided to use a quote because I love that one so much):

(It won't let me copy paste so I am going to have to attach them)


----------



## Vermillion

Curi said:


> I personally find soft and sentimental to be contradictory to intensity. Then again, I define softness as being low key and sweet so of course, by my definition, it would be contradictory.
> 
> Oh I think I get it now! Vulnerability is on the lines of being soft and sentimental? You're cracking your shell open and letting your soft and flabby self through. That's an interesting way of thinking about it. Never thought of vulnerability as being soft.
> Anyway, I don't think I have the experience to comment further about love and sexiness. Don't experience those feelings ^^
> For me, the Great Gatsby was hard to get through because it felt overindulgent, it was being shown in front of a crowd of teenagers when I was watching, and the way Nick was portrayed was more anxious than in the book. But it was very aesthetic. The scene introducing Daisy and Jordan stood out with the curtains and the focus on the hands.


In my emotional landscape sentimentality and intensity go hand in hand. I pine, mourn, weep and am sorrowful. And I also lust, crave, need, and devour. 

My shell is always at least slightly cracked upon, but apparently not a lot of people see my vulnerable side. In fact, when I acknowledge the lustful and desirous sides of myself, part of me always wants to stamp them down because I feel like these are more powerful states than the vulnerable, intimate, and melancholic sides of me, and it is wrong of me to assign myself emotional power of that form because I may be overestimating my capabilities in relationships... and indeed I rest in the latter states far more than the former. 

edit: Also I think vulnerability is more real than power is anyway. 

But yes, vulnerability is soft as hell and I usually assign it pastel tones -- pale pink, lavender, periwinkle blue, grey.


----------



## Immolate

I tried to put together a "People and Feels" collage but it didn't work out.

This is where I'm at right now:


----------



## Dangerose

un autre










Remembered another I added words to










[my pic though, obviously]


----------



## Immolate

@Greyhart I see that you keep getting overlooked, and your collage is pretty good stuff, so here are some of my impressions: the thing that stands out to me the most is the cup of coffee, maybe because it's something I would never personally find important enough to include in a collage despite my caffeine addiction (you know it) and because it suggests a desire for simple pleasure and comfort. There is a cup of coffee in all this manic expression of potential and growth and the unknown. It's also quite a beautiful and fanciful cup of coffee. I love it, I find it endearing, and I think it fits well with valued and low-dimensional Si. This is something I've noticed about you, your attraction to soft and pleasant things but your inability to create and provide them for yourself and other people. Your focus is elsewhere and you clearly prioritize logic over ethics. There is no ambiguity here. You step into faraway spaces and bioengineer plant life and foster mutually beneficial relationships with birds. You should come back with more ILE collages. They are interesting and dare I say... cute.


----------



## Greyhart

lets mosey said:


> @Greyhart I see that you keep getting overlooked, and your collage is pretty good stuff, so here are some of my impressions: the thing that stands out to me the most is the cup of coffee, maybe because it's something I would never personally find important enough to include in a collage despite my caffeine addiction (you know it) and because it suggests a desire for simple pleasure and comfort. There is a cup of coffee in all this manic expression of potential and growth and the unknown. It's also quite a beautiful and fanciful cup of coffee. I love it, I find it endearing, and I think it fits well with valued and low-dimensional Si. This is something I've noticed about you, your attraction to soft and pleasant things but your inability to create and provide them for yourself and other people. Your focus is elsewhere and you clearly prioritize logic over ethics. There is no ambiguity here. You step into faraway spaces and bioengineer plant life and foster mutually beneficial relationships with birds. You should come back with more ILE collages. They are interesting and dare I say... cute.


I knew it! I knew the coffee would be misunderstood if place it like that DD success The coffee image is actually this - coffee (and the bracelet) has an overlay of Hubble images. I picked the coffee images because when I drink my coffe and/or tea I am definitely not thinking about my coffe and/or tea. I've deliberately placed it next to food (that's what tiny mushrooms are - they are 3D printed food... weeeell, a concept of that but it's basically the same thing) and _spaaaaace_ images. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Details can't be seen on a preview but can be seen on a bigger version http://i.imgur.com/zURtnkV.jpg Well, I also like the picture's coffee aesthetics but who doesn't like the sight of coffee mixing with milk?

I'm going to try to make "people and feels" collage myself. 

P.S. I just noticed this on artists page https://issuu.com/beautyspot/docs/your-space-lookbook and I love this stuff, I need it. Maybe I'll get to making something like that one day.

Also, to make a contribution despite me being art-impaired, @Phoenix Virtue 's images scream Si and atmosphere to me.


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> I knew it! I knew the coffee would be misunderstood if place it like that DD success The coffee image is actually this - coffee (and the bracelet) has an overlay of Hubble images. I picked the coffee images because when I drink my coffe and/or tea I am definitely not thinking about my coffe and/or tea. I've deliberately placed it next to food (that's what tiny mushrooms are - they are 3D printed food... weeeell, a concept of that but it's basically the same thing) and _spaaaaace_ images. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Details can't be seen on a preview but can be seen on a bigger version http://i.imgur.com/zURtnkV.jpg Well, I also like the picture's coffee aesthetics but who doesn't like the sight of coffee mixing with milk?
> 
> I'm going to try to make "people and feels" collage myself.
> 
> P.S. I just noticed this on artists page https://issuu.com/beautyspot/docs/your-space-lookbook and I love this stuff, I need it. Maybe I'll get to making something like that one day.
> 
> Also, to make a contribution despite me being art-impaired, @Phoenix Virtue 's images scream Si and atmosphere to me.


Grey, you ass. I know it's beautiful space coffee and I know you had a milk+universe association in the past. I also know you are Si-seeking as fuck. Do not deny it. I'll check out the links properly when I'm not on my phone. 

I agree about Phoenix's images.


----------



## Greyhart

Ugh, I gave up halfway through "female" folder. I don't like that many pictures of people and those that I like I like for the ideas behind them rather than people in them. And most of photographed people convey "I am being photographed" emotion so I went with more art.

I went with literal interpretations of "people doing feelings" rather than "this giving me feelings" because I don't care for that.








full size http://i.imgur.com/mk2KBIs.jpg

Personal favorites - the one with umbrella full of stars, the one with roses and two girls, and the one with leopard because woman looks like she's having fun and leopards look like big kitties. It's a big-cat lady. I thinking the bottom left - with red-headed woman - should've been removed since it's kinda neutral.

[edit] After a bit of pondering I figured that I probably preferred art over photo for same reason "cartoons are for kids" - it's easier to convey emotions in simplified and exaggerated form. Hence why my favorite picture is the most cartoon-y one. I'm a a child.


----------



## owlet

Entropic said:


> Cool, and yeah, I like images that convey a sense of power and impact for sure. I definitely prefer a direct presentation when it comes to the arts in general. A sense of power being conveyed in the imagery is important to me, and if it's not power, then melancholy or a sense of mourning/loss. I very much enjoy still pictures that are in that kind of vein such as these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I see what @*Night Huntress* is getting at when it comes to Fe from @*lets mosey* 's pictures. I don't get an Fi vibe from them either.
> 
> EDIT
> Last picture reminds me of this brilliant scene from Bleach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleach was great at creating very emotionally muted scenes but rife with personal sentiments such as the one in the above.


It's interesting how your pictures come across very similarly to @lets mosey's in terms of the 'feeling' in them. Both have an underlying emotional quality to them, coupled with a 'heaviness' that a lot of the other posters' pictures don't have. They use a lot of similar colours too, and tend to focus on one particular object at the time (uncluttered). And like you said with yours, often there's a stillness to them.

I haven't actually read very far with Bleach (just past the Soul Society arc) so I don't think I could legitimately use that as a personal reference. I think a series I read which had great subtle emotions running through it was A Silent Voice (although I think that series was actually Fe-heavy and very, very good at making the reader feel the characters' emotions).




Curi said:


> I can't stop if I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> More lines for no specific purpose and not to my tastes (they're more intense to me)and mostly faces:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These remind me of @*owlet* :


(I'm very touched something reminded you of me!)

Your images do seem to focus a lot on people and are still very sparse and with just enough to give you what the object is (and this is just a side note, but there are lots of nice, interesting angles, too). I still do think they seem quite Te-Fi.


----------



## Vermillion

Rose for a Heart said:


> This is what I meant lol. Plus like I said before the emotional self is defined differently in those two types, so the "individual" is different, if that makes sense.


Hmm, that's a very specific case though, and I wouldn't use that to argue why Fi types are more individualistic. As I said earlier, Fe types can equally have the propensity for deep and personal feelings. They focus more on the emotional expression (or lack thereof) of these feelings, while Fi types focus on attitudes of attraction and repulsion. These could be equally OTHER people's attitudes of attraction and repulsion; not necessarily only theirs. 

Why do you say the sense of the "individual" is different? As I see it, that is an entirely non-Socionics related issue. I'd find answers to that in the Enneagram, where a 3 might see individualism differently from a 4, for example.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

--


----------



## Vermillion

Rose for a Heart said:


> Noooo you didn't get me at all :sad:
> I don't know if my definition has to do with socionics, it's just what I have observed in the two different types. Maybe I will come back to it later.
> 
> Like I said before, Fi seems to focus on the self as separate from the universal self, does that make sense? So yes, it focuses on itself and other-self. Fe exists outside of itself primarily, so an "individual" to it is already part of the universal self. I am not arguing about "depth" of emotions, I don't even know how you can quantify that. I think you can somewhat sense meaningfulness and meaninglessness, but "depth"?
> I don't understand the enneagram comment...


How do you feel I am misunderstanding you? Please clarify.

Fi users do not necessarily see themselves as "separate" from the "universal self" (what is a universal self? A group? A community?) Consider an Fi 9 for example, who would be perfectly happy blending in or erasing their boundaries for the sake of harmonious relationships with others. 

Fe users also need not exist outside of themselves. Most people -- regardless of type -- have a very unique and individual sense of self. A Fe type 4 can feel very ostracized by society for example, and consider their emotions unique and different. 

In my eyes, implying that someone focus more on others than on themselves does kind of strip them of individual depth. And this is not true for all Fe types, imo. Nor is the self-focus true for all Fi types.

As a useful starting distinction I would recommend focusing on Fi's tendency to think about relationships, opinions, and attitudes -- most especially attraction/repulsion, and Fe's tendency to think about emotions, their expression, moods, tones, and emotional impact. Also look at how being static and dynamic affects these IEs. This helps to get an unbiased view of the IEs. Some of the assumptions you have put forth for Fe and Fi are strictly MBTI ideas, and these do not carry over to Socionics.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

--


----------



## Greyhart

To me, _my_ Fe is shallow. It exists to derive enjoyment out receiving reactions from people. Sorta like a big retriever doge that likes to play ball. Hence why 90% of my communications with others revolve around humor. I suppose, less so on the Internets since it's more akin to trading monologues.


@Night Huntress


> When someone values Fi over Fe, they prioritize the understanding, creation, and manipulation of these attitudes over how these attitudes are expressed or what emotional impact they have.


Specifically this "manipulation of these attitudes" do you mean for a person in question (as in the said spherical Fi user in vacuum) or outwardly? I'm assuming former?



> For example, a great way to differentiate between Fe and Fi types in discussion is how they discuss opinions. Fe types may synchronize their emotions to relate to specific aspects of an opinion being shared, if they share any emotions towards that aspect of the opinion. And then several of them will chime in, express their own emotions with regards to that opinion... Fe is all about expressing your emotions openly and honestly. In unhealthy states, a huge Fe group can become somewhat of an echo chamber where everyone keeps relating to each other but doesn't go forward with the discussion.
> 
> A predominantly Fi group on the other hand will be characterized by lots of people sharing their own attitudes towards the object in question, but there will be comparatively less of a need to relate to other people's emotions, and there will not be an underlying tone of everyone needing to express themselves as much as they can. Discussions move forward faster because Fi types, most especially those with Fe PoLR, are not as interested in validating and recognizing someone else's emotions or even expressing their own in a lot of detail. Many personal opinions are conveyed without the need for much talk about emotion. In unhealthy states an Fi group can become very cold and make newcomers seem unwelcome. It can also make some of the more expressive Fi users (like xEEs) feel unvalidated, but this is rarer.


*chuckle* For many years I hang out with my school friends - EII and ESE. This is very relevant to watching them from the side.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

I don't mean any offense that Fe lacks individuality or depth or anything like that, it's just hard to put it into words. So please don't misunderstand me. Plus I was thinking more MBTI anyway so I think it's best to end that conversation now.


----------



## Greyhart

Rose for a Heart said:


> I don't mean any offense that Fe lacks individuality or depth or anything like that, it's just hard to put it into words. So please don't misunderstand me. Plus I was thinking more MBTI anyway so I think it's best to end that conversation now.


Hon, nobody's offended. :chat02: We are all learning here.


----------



## Vermillion

Rose for a Heart said:


> I don't mean any offense that Fe lacks individuality or depth or anything like that, it's just hard to put it into words. So please don't misunderstand me. Plus I was thinking more MBTI anyway so I think it's best to end that conversation now.


Thanks for clarifying. No offense was taken roud:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@Night Huntress
Since you thanked my collage I'm curious if you think something in particular. >_>

Also, making these is kinda fun, but I have difficulty actually finding pictures I like.


----------



## Vermillion

Distortions said:


> @*Night Huntress*
> Since you thanked my collage I'm curious if you think something in particular. >_>
> 
> Also, making these is kinda fun, but I have difficulty actually finding pictures I like.


Which one do you want my opinion on?


----------



## Vermillion

Greyhart said:


> @*Night Huntress*
> 
> Specifically this "manipulation of these attitudes" do you mean for a person in question (as in the said spherical Fi user in vacuum) or outwardly? I'm assuming former?


Both.


----------



## Immolate

@Night Huntress Your inbox is full and I'm unable to leave visitor messages on your profile.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> @*Night Huntress* Your inbox is full and I'm unable to leave visitor messages on your profile.


cleared


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Night Huntress said:


> Which one do you want my opinion on?


Hm, whichever interests you most I guess.


----------



## Greyhart

Night Huntress said:


> Both.


This is hard to apply in terms of analyzing art choices. Although, looking at your three collages I may or may not begin to grasp it.


----------



## giraffegator

Hey @Greyhart @Night Huntress @lets mosey I wonder if I can get your input on my board (sorry if you wanted a collage? Is it OK?). I was sleeping over here on the other side of the world while the thread progressed 

https://au.pinterest.com/sassytales/cool-stuff/


----------



## Dangerose

People collages
These are pictures that are 'me' I guess, pictures I already had saved that seemed...'me'ish for some reason or just...idk

Inside-looking-out pictures

Also included picture of me, favorite one, seemed apropros

edit: seems awkward now that it's posted haha but I thought since the idea was kinda 'expression of emotion' or whatever it might be that would be fitting










These are outside-looking-in pictures, pictures of people I don't identify with looking at the picture but I find arresting or interesting somehow


----------



## Greyhart

giraffegator said:


> Hey @Greyhart @Night Huntress @lets mosey I wonder if I can get your input on my board (sorry if you wanted a collage? Is it OK?). I was sleeping over here on the other side of the world while the thread progressed
> 
> https://au.pinterest.com/sassytales/cool-stuff/


*squints* Si. Using my newfound maybe-understanding-maybe-not granted by NH, maybe Fe. By extensions, Ne and Ti but mostly the first two.
@Phoenix Virtue I'll try to brave yours tomorrow if nobody else comes up with something better.


----------



## Immolate

@giraffegator I agree with Greyhart's initial impression and I'll try to come back tomorrow with more substantial thoughts (for you and for others who previously posted). I have to do that sleeping thing now


----------



## giraffegator

@Phoenix Virtue , not sure about Socionics too much, but that first group of pictures definitely have a specific "vibe" that's very strong. It's kind of a strong and mysterious feeling that makes me think maybe Ni?

The second group of pics I am also drawn to so that's interesting, they are really captivating! There's something kind of striking or intense about all of them, not sure if that means anything.
@Greyhart, thanks! I think you are probably right on both counts although I want to read more about it. Any specific pics that stood out to you as either one (and why)? That would be super helpful for my understanding, but if it's just a general mood that's hard to articulate I understand 
@lets mosey thanks so much for your input, any further thoughts you have are so appreciated also.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Decided to do a short one this time. Tell me what you see (Aside from the socionics impression, what _feeling _impressions do these give you?)


----------



## orbit

Input?


----------



## owlet

Please let me know what reads you get from this! (Huge thank you to @lets mosey who put my images together in a collage for me.)


----------



## owlet

Rose for a Heart said:


> Decided to do a short one this time. Tell me what you see (Aside from the socionics impression, what _feeling _impressions do these give you?)


I really like these. They remind me vaguely of the gothic art I studied a bit for my GCSEs way back when (including Francis Bacon). They've got quite a 'deep' feeling to them, like there's a lot of emotion under a tranquil surface. The left and middle ones are slightly sinister, but all of them give the impression of something being 'wrong', while the figures can't or won't express it overtly.(I don't know if I got that right, it's just my impression.)


----------



## Greyhart

I think I'm doing one more _people&feelings_ collage and I'm done with this theme, it sucking the life out of me.

Look what I've found, though. Pure undiluted Si.








http://i.imgur.com/cbfWxGD.jpg


----------



## Transience

@*Night Huntress* Well I'm here 
Here's collage 1:


----------



## zenobia

Would anyone mind giving mine a go? Specifically tagging @To_august @Entropic @Night Huntress (I'm really hoping I tagged you correctly...)
If you have the time and would like to waste it on my post, of course. Otherwise, no worries. 

Top 2:
















The rest:

* *











 @To_august I hope you don't mind that I borrowed (stole) the top left image. I didn't realize until I looked back and couldn't find an image to replace it. Hopefully you take it as flattery for having great taste, which I'm not at all biased to...

















Side note: This time of year is remarkably busy for me, so I apologize if I'm not able to respond. I should at least be able to give a thank you (hopefully PM too). I understand and respect if you'd rather not waste time on an inactive user. 

Also I tend to become flighty when I feel vulnerable and these pictures somehow manage to strike a chord. My brain is weird.


----------



## giraffegator

I've been refining this board, most of the pics are still the same but I've added a few and also deleted a few that I think I added because I was on a particular theme or in a specific mood, but for some reason when I look at them I think "that's cool but it doesn't really sum me up". And now for everyone's comments! Apologies if the way I've grouped quotes is confusing.



Greyhart said:


> I read rest of responses. It's interesting because I focused on different images.


Thanks for the response - I see the Si in those images for sure! And yeah that's an interesting one that we talked about back aways in the thread, that this exercise is as revealing of the typer as the typee 



Curi said:


> Anyway, I think a lot of these pieces focus on capturing a singular moment of life or on the present. Like the glitter and the bikers and the waves. They seem subdued and quiet to me which seems to usually indicate Fi (@owlet ) and they all have a singular focus.


That's an interesting observation. I think you're right, I never would have spotted it myself, but I think it is an aesthetic/theme I'm attracted to. I'm not sure about "subdued"... I think many of the images on the board are that, but not the in action ones, they all give me a sense of energy, which is why I like them so much. A sense of being really alive.




Curi said:


> Some of them are intense but differently from @Jakuri whose intensity seems to come from outside context or assumptions that it is a powerful moment... Some of people are just standing there which in itself seems not very powerful.
> Anyway, the pictures of the women seem more intrinsically powerful. You know what they are doing (I mean you don't know what for) so I don't think Ne... (based on my poor understanding).


Yes, I chose these pictures of women to represent female power and strength. Not sure what you mean about the Ne comment?



Greyhart said:


> You choice of people images Fe>Fi the way I see it. Not faces specifically. But picture choices of... living things seem like the kind that is focused on emotional impact they are making. I don't really think any of them meant to convey more than they immediately suggest. That or I cannot detect it because I've no soul.


Haha! I guess it depends on what the immediately suggest to you... to me they suggest skill, energy, femininity, vitality and strength, which is what I want to convey. Also realness... like I looked at some other "female warrior" type photos and they were all to fantasy oriented - I don't see myself like that, I see myself as someone real and connected to this world. (further sensing confirmation I guess).



Curi said:


> Some of them are atmospheric to me (the sea, the mountain, the feet) but others seem more like pretty aesthetic.





Greyhart said:


> Landscapes are pretty indistinct to me, in a way that most people will find something beautiful in them. They did not strongly strike me as either and I liked them too.


It might be telling (of what I've no clue) that most of the landscapes are from my home country Australia which I feel is a part of me, especially having spent some time in the desert. It gets into your bones - I've heard other people say the same as well! 



Curi said:


> Some sort of sensing feeling? I'd say Se over Si but then again, aren't all pictures Si? And Fi over Fe?


In MBTI I think I use Se but I don't think I do in the Socionics definition... I mean sometimes I can but it seems like an effort not something I particularly enjoy doing or want to do (if I'm understanding it right that it is about exerting yourself forcefully on the world.
As for Fe/Fi, it's something I'm keen to solve and I have gone back and forth about. I really resonate with what someone on another thread described as her weakness with Fi which is never being sure of how/where I stand with others and needing to check in a lot - not that I do generally, unless I'm really desperate then I'll poke for signs heh. But with my spouse I do all the time. So I think that seems to suggest I might use Fe.



Night Huntress said:


> Hey, I just took a look. I see Si and Ti. Se is probably fairly strong but not valued, at least not from this set of pics. There are a lot of pictures that are rather grounded and methodical, and I don't see much overflowing emotional content from these pictures. What I do get is a sense for wanting something bigger and more magical, but this is a subdued sort of dream. The pictures do seem a bit categorical in their approach, however.


I did use a categorical method to find the pictures because I used the search function on pinterest to search for themes that resonate with me.

I can see what you mean about the "bigger and more magical" thing... In some ways I feel like my life is already like that (or it has been at certain times of the past). But right now I'm feeling sorta hemmed in so that could explain that sense.


----------



## giraffegator

Curi said:


> Input?


Lovely images. They seem sort of ethereal and wispy, which I would associate with intuition or maybe Fi. I'd probably be inclined to say Ne-Fi or Fi-Ne for your top two functions.



Rose for a Heart said:


> Decided to do a short one this time. Tell me what you see (Aside from the socionics impression, what _feeling _impressions do these give you?)


These ones are very dark. Gothic like @owlet said. They seem to focus on a state of decay or depression. That could just be my own neuroses at play though!

Owlet, your images seem like a sort of distorted reality but in a sort of hypercolour way... I wouldn't want to hazard a guess at type except for some reason I would guess thinking over feeling as it seems more about the aesthetic than the emotion (??)
@Greyhart your Si collage is interesting given that everyone is pegging me as Si, because I don't feel drawn to it at all - especially as a whole. Each individual image is nice but when they are all together like that it seems like too much. I wonder what that could mean...
@Transience, I'm not well versed in Socionics so take it with salt, but my impression of your collage is that it might be INTp... it seems pretty, ethereal and space-age.
@zenobia, your collages seem quite similar to some other people's who are INFp.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Night Huntress said:


> Then I'll speak of the general vibe, because that's more cohesive.
> 
> In general your pictures tend to be of the decayed, the withered, the strange, the _distorted_ (lol), the awkward things in life. Your blog in particular has an ironic social commentary *which focuses on the strangeness of some normal behaviors and tendencies when taken out of context*. At least, I had a lot of that the last time I read it, which was quite a long while ago I think? I find it very funny, personally, and it's interesting, but not the sort of thing my attention automatically goes to at all.


Ah, I'm not sure if I recall that... but I see.

(Would try giving some picture analysises, but don't find it very easy to =P)


----------



## Transience

@*giraffegator *Well it's just a random collection of images I thought fit and I've got more collages coming up.
I'm too lazy to find the absolute best ones and put them all together.

[HR][/HR]
Collage 2:


----------



## Transience

Collage 3:


----------



## Jakuri

All righty I am back. I say I deserve to sit down (finally) and hang out here, after moving all over the place to move into my new residence. Had to climb up to the 18th floor using staircase, so even more so...

Anyhow, whoever offered their opinions on my collages, thank you. Darn people here are quite good. I meant it.


Greyhart said:


> @Jakuri 's collages looks EII or perhaps a very melancholic SEI to me. I tend to see the choice of images that are focused on actual very human characters as some-ethic-type. Solidarity of it is more introversion to me and the light airiness of it is Ne&Si as I see it - there's no rawness that I see. The dark and colorless parts are that existential angst that introverts do.
> 
> ... Some of my adjectives are probably off since I did not translate them to Russian before using but eh, I'll assume they convey what I think they convey.


I think your choice of adjectives are fine actually, so I don't think you need to worry. I agree that alpha or delta + ethics bent is a fair bet, though I am leaning more toward delta myself particularly because of strongly devalued Se. Expected from an Se PoLR no less.

The commentary between the colour choice and introversion is interesting -- I think the associative socionics people (School of Associative Socionics - "In the preferences of art as in the mirror of the soul are reflected typological properties of the personality, its underlying motivation and psychophysiological basis.") also associate introverted IEs with darker colours. I am not endorsing this theory, but nonetheless interesting that this popped up. Coincidentally, my two favourite colours are blue and violet.

I didn't have sadness or melancholy in mind (at least on surface), but looking at some of them again I can see it. My focus was more on serenity, peacefulness, inner tranquility, unadulterated innocence (you will see more of this in my next set, imo), purity -- my gut 9w1 at work here (+ 4w5 wistfulness. Credit to @owlet for the word. I had a discussion with someone else about my 4 fix which shows up in my collages. Can't really get into this though.). And in some pics, I was thinking of a person and the universe being in harmony or union (in a more symbolic sense) (that, and a sense of wishing of that). Many of the pics in my first post, collage #1 , the left pic in the first post, collage #3 , and the top row pics in the same collage are good examples of that. Also, all pics in my second post, collage #1 except for the bottom left one (and with the centre pic in the same collage having more 4 fix, possibly?). 



Curi said:


> @Jakuri, again I am not even decent but I shall try my best! (huzzah!)
> 
> I shall go in order of my thought process:
> 1) The pictures are focused on a sense of wonder and fantasy.
> 2) The pictures are quite dynamic and dramatic. They have a lot of energy to them, especially the ones with the sky and the paper. The kind of pictures you'd seen in a climax.
> 3) The human poses are interesting and contribute to the wonder. There are several people gazing off into the distance.
> 4) Or if they aren't, there is a lot of sense of power around them. Like the girls with the paper, they seem to be invoking a higher power and seem kind of vulnerable. The third collage with the fairy and the girl sitting are vulnerable? They both look at the viewer and it's as to question whether or not you'll approach them. The fairy thing is inviting and hm. So just a lot of "I'm reaching out to the world or places beyond me"
> 4b) I realize the girl doesn't look at the viewer so I readdress this in 13.
> 5) Yeah a lot of these collages just remind me of fantastical transcendence. Where can we go? Especially the girls with the paper, you don't see the results or impact of their energy thing, so you're like what can they do?
> 6) With that in mind, I suppose that is Ne? Look at all the glorious opportunities in the world!
> 7) I have no what to make of the black and white or grayscale pictures. I completely ignored them.
> 8) These pictures are very gentle. Even they have a lot of energy they still have a friendly vibe to them and they aren't violent or aggressive. The picture of the girl and the pastel colors help a lot. And the non threatening or aggressive poses. It's just so soft.
> 9) The people are caught in their own midst of their own feelings. Except for the fairy who is as I said, inviting? But people don't really acknowledge the viewer... They don't care about the outside world...? Hm. That sounds like Fi but at the same time, there are pictures where the people look at the viewer and they are Fi.
> 10) Well. The expressions aren't quite clear. So I would say they are implied and it's like an impression of a feeling? So it is more subdued which is correlated with Fi?
> 11) I forgot the second 10 I was going to write. I had two thoughts and I couldn't write two things at once ._.
> 12) Yes atmosphere of wonder. I'm going to repeat what others say and point out it is atmospheric.
> 13) Going back to the vulnerable girl in the third collage with the moons. She looks downwards. Her eyes are closed? Hm... I don't know, I feel like she's asking if she's belonged but I feel like I'm biased and I just want to support my argument or previous points. Do I have a future?


Ahhh that cute, furry avatar. Can't help commenting on that first. Anyway. 

I enjoyed reading those, thank you for the insights. My thoughts/responses:

* *





1) Yes, indeed one of the themes I was thinking of, more like at the back of my head.
2) This is an interesting take ("*The pictures are* quite dynamic") -- I thought most of them were static, and (I thought) were of passive and laid-back nature (good examples: the girl sitting, enjoying the rain drops (first post, collage #1 , top centre); two people "walking" on the sky and enjoying the moments (first post, collage #1 , bottom left; this one is a borderline case); a kid sleeping (first post, collage #2; makes sense, since uh I love sleeping...but who doesn't?). Some of them are, but I didn't think most of them are.
3,4,4b) #3 is closer to what I had in mind, but this by no means invalidates your alternate interpretation (#4). This gives me something to think about, as I haven't really thought about that myself.
5) I like the word transcendence a lot. "Fantastical transcendence" sounds about right. I tend to like the ones with dreamy vibe, which you touched upon without mentioning that word.
6) The collages are as Ne-Si as they can get, and I am indeed Ne-Si. Ne-subtype too (Delta NF-ish Alpha NT -- LII-Ne).
7) I can address these.
- The one with water drops (first post, collage #2, left top): uncertainty and even vulnerability. Water drops cut through right the black/white border. So will it drop to one of the two sides? Or it they are only hanging by a thread (the line = thread), they will disintegrate any time. I am a pretty indecisive person, and am quite prone to analysis paralysis.
- first post, collage #3 , bottom right: I don't think I am the only one having this issue. Pretty much me being tied to technology and music. I need a TV (not for cable but for my playstation gaming needs), and definitely can't live without a laptop, wi-fi, and music. 
- second post, collage #3 , the girl looking up with her hand up: once I love the game or am moved by the game's story for whatever reason, I, um, get hooked onto it and it's hard for me to disentangle myself from it. That girl is from a game called Deemo, which is one of the two my all-time fav games, along with the Ar Tonelico series. One shouldn't be surprised if certain girls or characters keep appearing in my avatar even when I switch mine. So far I have had 6 avatars and 2 profile pictures; 7 out of 8 came from either one of the aforementioned games.
- second post, collage #3 , bottom right: I liked it, but can't recall what I was thinking when I picked that. General introvert stuff I guess.
8) The ones I consider aggressive, I tend to avoid. The pictures that make me go "whoa" or overwhelming are the ones less likely to make to my collage.
9,10) I like pictures that seem to have subdued emotional expressions but still has that vivid emotions in it. One example that comes to my mind:








(Again, that's from Deemo; out of the song images for the new songs updated a few days ago, that is my favourite. One will notice more emotions in that picture if one finishes the main story.)

I am putting this part into spoiler as well since I am digressing into Enneagram in a socionics thread. As I was writing these responses, I dawned on me that my tritype does seem to show in my choice of pictures. As for 9 and 4, I discussed it briefly above. Some of what i wrote point toward 5 or 6. Even though I usually score the highest on 5, for my head fix I am leaning toward 6, as much as I relate a lot with 5. Some sense of detachment, but not strong enough. Also, as I was watching a video clip of Fauvre going over the 469 tritype, I found it hard to deny what she was saying. She said nice things but didn't sound nice to me at all: all I could think of was that "it seems like I am one heck of an indecisive wimp"...which is true. Needing multiple sources of confirmation to gain certainty, p>cp, lots of withdrawn tendencies due to the 4 and 9 fixes and a very strong dual 5 wing, I realize all fit like a glove. The tritype descriptions in this forum sound like they put each centre's type descriptions together, but the video clips I am talking about are not like that.



All in all: you said you aren't even half decent, but I think you did better than you think you did. No need to be diffident imo.


> But basically these collages seem to represent a sense of personal transcendence to me and a future of connecting with the world after a moment of being disconnected. *Very reflective? Look how beautiful the world is!*


...ugh, I still can't believe I like those idealistic pictures since I am known to be a cynic by many irl people. I think they just show I am very much a disillusioned idealist, which is a perfect recipe for becoming a cynic imo. This tendency reached the pinnacle during my teenage years and well into early 20s; not as much as before nowadays but it's still there.

p.s. I couldn't spend much effort on typing others; sorry about that. I should be in full force again once things settle down and wifi in my residence gets fixed. Having to use data is no fun at all.


----------



## Transience

Ayy my head is hurting now
Collage 4:
that 3rd photo (the one with the dock) would've looked better without the man but oh well


----------



## To_august

Wow, this thread is growing pretty fast. Apologies for late replies.



Jakuri said:


> I really like this, especially the second and the third one. Already @*lets mosey* did the analysis, and I don't have much to add -- I pretty much agree with what he said; besides his typing matched with your current typing (logical delta). Pretty much any pictures of sky or space I like. The third one is my personal favourite. I saw the transience/evanescence of life's each moment, and how easy it is for that moment (whether happy or sad or angry or..etc) to be gone or shattered. Something to think about, especially where we live in the times we all get too caught with work and all real-life obligations. Not that I am capable of following 100% of what I think (I wish), but really should appreciate the moments when we can enjoy. Transience, sensitivity, vulnerability...seems like it's all there. I consider myself unemotional mostly, but I know I am more sensitive and can feel hurt easily -- just that I don't always show that to others, leading them to think I am a robot or something lol. Oh, I digress.
> 
> Following the similar spirit, I think the fifth one is quite Si-Ne (though the collection as a whole is Si-Ne, just as mosey said). Solidly Si, with focus on the sensation while being fully in contact with nature. Reminded me of one of my favourite singers called Kokia -- whenever she's in concert she always shows up barefooted. Being fully in contact with the universe maybe? I can see this thanks to this and this (and the English translation of the lyrics).
> 
> There seem to be a theme of being there, being one with the nature (like the girl on the sea looking at the ship afar; leaves flying around). I suppose those were chosen not just because you like it but because you want to _be_ there.


Thank you for such a well-thought reply. I absolutely share your sentiment on being caught with work and fast-pacing rhythm of life. You just go on and on and don't notice these... I wouldn't like to call them "little things", because they aren't little, they are huge. When they happen, when they hit me, it's like establishing a connection with something meaningful and eternal. It's something I would like to have more in my life and take time to notice more often. 

I don't feel much overall, but I'm drawn to things that do make me feel something. Others usually see me as being quite unaffected by stuff, but there are things out there that touch my soul and make me sensitive and vulnerable. They sort of remind me I'm still a human being and not everything is lost on me or on that world. 

You're absolutely right, I'd like to _be _there. Breath in the air, hear waves crushing, feel the fog and wind, and rain, and the scent of an air filled with electrical charge, and soft sound of piano keys, and a sense of discovery, wonder, mystery happening... Ahh, I just blabber.



Night Huntress said:


> @*To_august* : I always love the images you post, and I relate to several of them. Many of them are muted in a way that perfectly expresses a sense of ringing melancholy. Not the sort of melancholy that is associated with sorrow, but the sort that is associated with dealing with pain in everyday life and watching the world turn. The sort of melancholy we cannot find words for; subtle and everlasting, the sort that no positive words or dark and mushy poetry can convey the depth and realism of. It's my favorite feeling.
> 
> The difference between both of us is that I tend to pick starker images, I think. Your images are always very grounded, but infused with a sense of looking for something wondrous. The sense that something strange or surprising is right around the corner; the sense that the air thrums with palpable potential.


Thank you! You've described it perfectly. That feeling of existential melancholy that is not about being sad, but reveals something essential about the workings of this world. There is still something to see, to figure out, to get interested in, to explore - those amazing feelings I live for and seek.

I think your collages very well represent your current typing. I like the snapshot quality of them with each representing unambiguous and direct message (some of them even contain words). Quote in the first one particularly reminds me of victim/agressor romance dynamics. There are many images of people showing affection towards each other, like people kissing or cuddling, or just staring with that meaningful gaze, that shows their relation or attitude and you can see the vibrant dynamics between them, which represents Fi. The focus on force and impact is also there. Idea of being resistant - like in the image of a man breathing underwater - put yourself out there to prove yourself, stand your ground - city images seem to represent that theme. Fi and Se fits just right 



Rose for a Heart said:


> @*To_august* : Ne-Si...but I see Ne leading


Cool. Thank you. What strikes you as Ne leading?


----------



## orbit

giraffegator said:


> I've been refining this board, most of the pics are still the same but I've added a few and also deleted a few that I think I added because I was on a particular theme or in a specific mood, but for some reason when I look at them I think "that's cool but it doesn't really sum me up". And now for everyone's comments! Apologies if the way I've grouped quotes is confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting observation. I think you're right, I never would have spotted it myself, but I think it is an aesthetic/theme I'm attracted to. I'm not sure about "subdued"...
> 
> 
> 
> I probably meant in color and wasn't thinking about clarifying that. Also I think I was ignoring some pictures (not on purpose). I was thinking about the world folder thing in the bookshelf when I wrote that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think many of the images on the board are that, but not the in action ones, they all give me a sense of energy, which is why I like them so much. A sense of being really alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can somewhat see it but then again, people draw energy from different things ^^ (and this is about your thought processes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I chose these pictures of women to represent female power and strength. Not sure what you mean about the Ne comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just contrasting between you and Jakuri (who I assumed was Ne) and assuming the Ne wasn't as strong. But it might be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I guess it depends on what the immediately suggest to you... to me they suggest skill, energy, femininity, vitality and strength, which is what I want to convey. Also realness... like I looked at some other "female warrior" type photos and they were all to fantasy oriented - I don't see myself like that, I see myself as someone real and connected to this world. (further sensing confirmation I guess).
> 
> It might be telling (of what I've no clue) that most of the landscapes are from my home country Australia which I feel is a part of me, especially having spent some time in the desert. It gets into your bones - I've heard other people say the same as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's interesting what other people get out of one collage. I've never thought deeply about different interpretations of art but now that I see it, it's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In MBTI I think I use Se but I don't think I do in the Socionics definition... I mean sometimes I can but it seems like an effort not something I particularly enjoy doing or want to do (if I'm understanding it right that it is about exerting yourself forcefully on the world.
> As for Fe/Fi, it's something I'm keen to solve and I have gone back and forth about. I really resonate with what someone on another thread described as her weakness with Fi which is never being sure of how/where I stand with others and needing to check in a lot - not that I do generally, unless I'm really desperate then I'll poke for signs heh. But with my spouse I do all the time. So I think that seems to suggest I might use Fe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding on Se is that it recognizes immediate opportunities to influence the environment around it... So yeah. I mean I think Se understand when not to use force so they aren't always being aggressive but I might be wrong. Either way, saying "I don't want to do it" indicates you don't value it.
> My reasoning for Fi was weak, so if you think you value Fe, then you probably do ^^ Especially since NH and Greyhart said as much.
> And Fe people tend to be strong with Fi, they just don't value you it. An ISFJ can have stronger Fi than Fe, it just they don't care about their Fi.
Click to expand...


----------



## giraffegator

Curi said:


> I probably meant in color and wasn't thinking about clarifying that. Also I think I was ignoring some pictures (not on purpose). I was thinking about the world folder thing in the bookshelf when I wrote that.
> Just contrasting between you and Jakuri (who I assumed was Ne) and assuming the Ne wasn't as strong. But it might be!


Ah cool I see! Thanks for clarifying 



Curi said:


> My understanding on Se is that it recognizes immediate opportunities to influence the environment around it... So yeah. I mean I think Se understand when not to use force so they aren't always being aggressive but I might be wrong. Either way, saying "I don't want to do it" indicates you don't value it.
> My reasoning for Fi was weak, so if you think you value Fe, then you probably do ^^ Especially since NH and Greyhart said as much.
> And Fe people tend to be strong with Fi, they just don't value you it. An ISFJ can have stronger Fi than Fe, it just they don't care about their Fi.


Re: Se - interesting, when you describe it like that I would say I do do that, in fact I love to do that because it feels immediate. I thought Se was about aggression. I suppose that's kind of an unreasonable assumption though! 

Re: Fe - yeah the thing about valued and not valued but equally strong is interesting. Do you think, if somebody had a strong but unvalued function, they would realise they were using it? Or would they just think of it as so little consequence they wouldn't notice.


----------



## orbit

Night Huntress said:


> Hmm, I see where you're coming from. In the sense that a program is a logical framework and a logical implementation, the source code metaphor would be most accurate for Ti, because all the methodology must be accurate, the syntax should be correct, and so on, for the result to be as accurate as possible. Fi is an analog to Ti in the realm of ethics, so from that POV the analogy holds.
> 
> However, the issue I take with it is that the management of relationships cannot come down to consistency of behavior, and in fact, this is a view that many Ti valuers take of relationships -- not Fi valuers. Ti-Fe valuers place a high priority on the rules and standards of behavior, and expect that compassion and harmony is created by means of paying attention to these expectations, social systems, and hierarchies. My roommate, an ESE, once told me that she considers people to be like mathematics. Her reasoning is that people always fit into several consistent behavioral systems, but then some elements of their personality are "inconsistent" and so we must find a "new mathematical equation" to understand them. That we must revise our system and theory of understanding people all the time, so we can arrive at a consistent model of their personality.



There's a description of Fi-base which says, "His own sense of constancy in personal ethics and in his relationships with others is a very strong factor in his sense of self-worth." Do they look for the consistency of connection or "ethical principles and ethics" instead of behaviour then? What is the type of consistency for the Fi/Te?

EDIT: Reread the description. Says, "very high regard for personal loyalty and integrity." I find this vague and somewhat applicable to Fe/Ti too depending on the way you interpret personal. Or you could possibly interject "behavioral loyalty and integrity." 



> In principle she is advocating open-mindedness, which is nice, but I don't agree with the approach of finding systems to fit people into and understand them by the means of. To me people cannot by systematized like that, regardless of how much you can revise the system. In fact, the very approach of systematizing people does not make sense to me.
> 
> But people with decent Ti in general -- valued or not -- are alert to this sort of thing. Your behavior in one context has to match your behavior in other contexts. In some cases this is a good principle to go by and I agree, because if someone makes a promise to me they should keep it even after time passes. But in other cases it fails to account for the nuances of the situation, and it is Te that determines the most efficient course of action based on the various present variables. Te is a dynamic function, after all. Typically it is types with weak and valued Ti who might enforce a false social system of behavioral consistency and hierarchy, without accounting for the nuances of the situation as well.
> 
> Consider an SLE and an SEE trying to win someone over. In many courting scenes in beta movies, SLE men act by means of specific rules to win a woman over, and get confused when these rules don't play out the way they want them to. So they keep approaching the woman trying to win her over until she complies. For example, an SLE may think of something like "women like gentlemen, so I'm gonna take her to a dinner date and walk her home to make her happy". It's a very simplistic rule, and *I definitely am not saying all SLEs or Ti types are like this at all*, but this is an example of how the principle of "take the right actions according to the right social systems to elicit the right emotional reactions" works.
> 
> An Fi type in that situation may not like this approach, because it's done with the purpose of eliciting a positive emotional reaction, and not because the love interest actually feels a strong personal connection. In reality, anyone is capable of feeling a strong personal connection, but xLEs just have trouble understanding and experiencing this within themselves, preferring to focus on the creation of favorable emotions instead. SEEs, when they court, are known to act inconsistently -- for example giving an impassioned speech about how much they hate something and then going on to take a look at that thing the next day. Their duals will notice this and may even mock it, but they don't necessarily care, because behavioral consistency in all the tiny things doesn't say enough about a person's character, and they don't need to adhere to the same system of actions to be true in their ethical principles and attitudes.


This reminds me of a Fe lady who keeps approaching me and acting very friendly to me like "I'm so glad you are here!" and she seems to fail to acknowledge I don't react very well to her. She keeps trying. But I don't like her because she has absolutely no "natural" connection with me except we attend the same tennis clinic. She probably wants to get on my good side because I'm young and good at the sport (at least to compared to the majority of people in this town). I feel the she's "taking the right actions according to the right social systems to elicit the right emotional reactions" deeply here and I don't feel like she's actually interested in me as me, a person. I'm just a person to extract friendliness out of which she can take advantage of. Anyway, that's my anecdote/connection to it. 

Thank you for writing this out--this clarifies something I hadn't known previously and was very useful.


----------



## To_august

zenobia said:


> Would anyone mind giving mine a go? Specifically tagging @*To_august* @*Entropic* @*Night Huntress* (I'm really hoping I tagged you correctly...)
> If you have the time and would like to waste it on my post, of course. Otherwise, no worries.
> 
> Top 2:
> View attachment 580394
> 
> 
> View attachment 580402
> 
> 
> The rest:
> View attachment 580410
> 
> @*To_august* I hope you don't mind that I borrowed (stole) the top left image. I didn't realize until I looked back and couldn't find an image to replace it. Hopefully you take it as flattery for having great taste, which I'm not at all biased to...
> 
> View attachment 580418
> 
> 
> View attachment 580426
> 
> 
> Side note: This time of year is remarkably busy for me, so I apologize if I'm not able to respond. I should at least be able to give a thank you (hopefully PM too). I understand and respect if you'd rather not waste time on an inactive user.
> 
> Also I tend to become flighty when I feel vulnerable and these pictures somehow manage to strike a chord. My brain is weird.


No worries. You can't steal my images, because I don't own them 

I see very clear focus on ethics, since most of your pictures have people in them. First and second collages give off mostly Fi vibes, because images contain people, who express some sort of relation to each other, either through staring at each other or hugging, so that it understood they are in love or in some sort of relationships. (OMG, can't resist taking notice that your bottom right image in the first collage is from Romeo+Juliet. I was obsessed with that movie way back.)

Third collage is very atmospheric. Really like it. It seems Si-ish to me, but I may be biased with pictures like these ones. They can be interpreted in a number of ways, for example I can see how they can be Ni too, so, perhaps, a little explanation what they mean to you will be helpful.

Fourth collage more dark and carnal, almost Ni-Se like, which is artistic and aesthetic at the same time and the last one seems Fe to me, because all images represent certain emotional state people depicted are in.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Anyone else want to do this one? I am enclosing my explanation under spoilers 


* *




When I saw the first picture, it immediately reminded of shame. Perhaps it's the red cheeks, and her downcast eyes, like she has given up. That's what it feels like to me anyway. I like when people use red represent a person, it's like life, blood brought out from underneath them onto the surface. "Sinister and gothic" was not on my mind though, lol. Vulnerability was. As for "dark" I guess most of my collages are...so it doesn't stand out to me, they simply _are_. For the second one, I have been thinking about what @owlet said about "pain being there but not wanting to express it" and the fact that she is bleeding where her voice is...that would be a pretty good interpretation of the image. I also think the blurriness? (I am not an art critic, so I will try my best to describe this) feels like colors bleeding into each other - even though there is only one color - life itself - and life seems to take over her, devour her, pooling around her white "pure" frame, leaving her. I find shame to be rather disabling sometimes and I hate it. Specially if someone doesn't understand what it feels like. The third woman is more tranquil I think, it's not as dark as the others. Specially compared to the middle who looks pale and sickly. The third one seems to simply be lost in thought.


----------



## owlet

Jakuri said:


> While I am at it, transferring another set of collage from the other VT thread, with a bonus gif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: I, II, III, IV
> 
> The second picture (the girl hugging many stars) is the wallpaper for my iPad (both lock screen and main) and for my iPhone (main).


These images are also very wistful (a running theme in your collages, I think!) and seem to have some longing to them too. They come across as Ne-Si to me.



> Sources: V, VI, VII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: VIII, IX, X; added my profile pic and my current avatar.


Although these ones are darker, they're also more peaceful than the others. These ones are also a lot more Ne-heavy, I think. I'm not sure about Fe vs Fi or Te vs Ti though!


----------



## owlet

I tried to gather together some more images (again, thank you @*lets mosey* for putting them together so wonderfully!)


----------



## Greyhart

@owlet I think it's pretty good Alpha art example. As mosey would say "disgustingly happy". 
I approve *:･ﾟ✧ ヾ( ◡ v ◡ ✿)


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> @*owlet* I think it's pretty good Alpha art example. As mosey would say "disgustingly happy".
> I approve *:･ﾟ✧ ヾ( ◡ v ◡ ✿)


(shut your mouth I can be soft)


----------



## Jakuri

Greyhart said:


> @owlet I think it's pretty good Alpha art example. As mosey would say "disgustingly happy".
> I approve *:･ﾟ✧ ヾ( ◡ v ◡ ✿)


I can see this happening, at least based on mosey's collages so far. This is hilarious :laughing:


lets mosey said:


> (shut your mouth I can be soft)


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm~~~~


----------



## Greyhart

I actually didn't notice that the dragons are roasting coffee (as indicated by the name which I didn't notice either). Talk about noticing details, Sherlock.








The Coffee Roasters by The-SixthLeafClover on DeviantArt
This is just too cute.

To not make it too much off-topic, I'm backtracking the thread.



Curi said:


> More line-y stuff.


Colors and interlocking patterns please me. (✿◠‿◠) It looks the best when you can see every detail of the pattern, though. I'll run with Si & Ti here.
This is probably my favorite one because it's most geometric










Transience said:


> @*Night Huntress *Ok fuck you, I'm looking for these everywhere now
> 
> Collage 5 sigh:


Most look Se. Except for the drawn girl and dragon - girl is girl, dragon is dragon. I am at loss what to say to sound properly artistic. Contrast and dynamics. Images that I associate with Se to me tend to look like if I press [space] key they'll turnout to be a paused video.

OK, I squeezed out my artsy resources. Twinkle twinkle little star why is art so freaking hard.



lets mosey said:


> (shut your mouth I can be soft)


Uh-uh. And I secretly write mushy love poetry.


----------



## orbit

@Greyhart, what about the content? I'm under the impression you mean the style is Si and Ti

Also, we share the same favorite ^^


----------



## Greyhart

Curi said:


> @Greyhart, what about the content? I'm under the impression you mean the style is Si and Ti
> 
> Also, we share the same favorite ^^


I don't really think content is out of Si-Ti range either? Here's other stuff by same artist https://eduardorodriguezcalzado.com/paintings/oil-paintings-2011/ Cat one does me in. Though I'd be interested in what others see in it. I seem to concentrate on interlocking patterns the most. I like the ones that hate least amount of coherent details to them. This one has a really cool ascending angle to it that I like https://eduardorodriguezcalzado.com/paintings/oil-paintings-2011/#jp-carousel-129 (I'd remove the face...)


----------



## Jakuri

owlet said:


> I tried to gather together some more images (again, thank you @*lets mosey* for putting them together so wonderfully!)


The owl picture seems more Ti; I see comfort-seeking Si (top middle, bottom right), and Ne (left bottom = energy surrounding the girl -> innate potential of a girl?). My favourite one is top right, hence requires commenting. Has airy, calm, dreamy vibe. A girl being one with the night and the world around her (and a person at the centre, presumably the most valuable person to her)? Or is a girl trying to embrace the world and her special someone? Night may be colder than day, but I would say that night in that picture is not cold at all. Gets some bonus points for that 
Alpha or Delta, Ne-Si and Ne>Si. Means any static alpha or delta type is fair. I lean slightly toward alpha due to some Ti I see. Given that I could distinguish Ne-Si more clearly than the judging function axes, -Ne subtype if I dare guess the subtype as well?



Greyhart said:


> from DA front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hScHPyx.jpg
> 
> Favorites are this The Dyson Shell by alexiuss on DeviantArt (I'm so behind on Romantically Apocalyptic, I've no idea what's going on here - did they found an alien machine to un-apocalypse their Earth or moved to the other planet altogether?) - the ceiling details (I guess, I may or may not have a thing for geometry) and the scale implications are amazing. And this Gryphon Playmats for Sale! by ALRadeck on DeviantArt because fake ecosystem implications.


I see a gory/bloody picture at the top right (eeek!)...skipping that. The top left is a fascinating picture. Pretty representative of Ne, since there are multiple ways of looking at the picture, and all of them are correct (girl on a horse(?), or possibly a Jolteonfox). The top middle one, to me, seems to suggest limitless potential of some kind...energy coming out of the mountain, and looks like it will just keep going. The shape of a time glass seems to reinforce this. Mental Ne + vital Ni or vice versa; but in context of the whole collage, probably Ne ego + Ni id.
The picture of dragons eating...seems to be a pretty typical alpha quadra gathering. Friendly atmosphere and lively faces of the dragons are the indicators. As noted here (from the Group Behaviour section of the Alpha Quadra page):


wikisocion said:


> Inclination for comfortable and pleasant group atmosphere, in the emotional, sensorial, and intellectual aspects. An ideal Alpha group situation is the exchange of light-hearted jokes while discussing imaginative ideas, movies, or sometimes sports, all while enjoying pleasant food and drink. Narrating personal experiences usually takes the form of telling a joke; funny personal experiences are preferred over "serious" ones. The exchange of sober concrete details are avoided. If the group is playing a game together, the fun and jokes that go along with it are at least as important as the game itself. They avoid generating "heavy" moments; any dramatic expressions are limited in time, most often in service of a joke.


The left bottom one seems to be an experimental lab of some sort involving mushrooms. Ne-Ti or Ti-Ne ego if you ask me. The first thing that popped up when I saw the Dyson Shell was T>F; this is only reinforced by the fact that your commentary on it focuses more on the scale implication and the structure, what is happening, and why something might be happening. My hunch (just a hunch, so take this part with a grain of salt) is that if one were F>T then one might focus more on what might the aliens feel under such setting. Anyway, I agree that the picture's focus seems to be more on the grand scale side rather than the aliens. Finally, the bottom right one has a strong fantasy element, and has a pretty laid-back atmosphere. I don't get the "concentrated" or "singular" vibe that I might get from Ni-Se (intensity and stuff). Again, points toward Ne-Si over Ni-Se. Also, given that this picture was chosen due to the fantasy element ("this is interesting"), I say Ne is pretty strong. Alpha NT. 


> Yes.


Oh yes indeed.


Curi said:


> More line-y stuff.


First thing that jumps at me is Ni-Se, probably Ni>Se. Ne-dom or Ne-aux communicates ("extraverted") their feelings or thoughts (Ji) with ideas ("intuition"), while Ni people try to outline (Je) their deep personalized ("introverted") ideas or symbolisms ("intuition"). So the kind of symbolisms Ne people convey I believe is more easily seen, explained, and understood by others -- in a way, the ideas are already "out there" for others, so to speak. If one looks at it this way, I think the differences between Curi's collage and, say, my collage (and/or @owlet 's) are pretty apparent. I see the ideas expressed there are something that's unique to whoever drew these, and whoever can understand and appreciate them. Your internal world is your playground, and any idea is possible. Something like internal freedom (dynamic > static anyone?). I am not sure on the Te/Fi vs Fe/Ti axis though.


----------



## Jakuri

Time to roll out my third set.








Source: I, II, III, IV









Source: V, VI, VII, VIII -- Deemo song image for _Rondo for 97Keys_ (also my former avatar), IX




(my favourite moments: the beginning of the quiet melody after the climax (circa 2:58) up to 3:37 or so)








Source: X, XI, XII









Source: XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII.









Source: XVIII.
added my own thoughts in a short blurb below. if you want to read it before typing, go ahead; otherwise, that's fine by me as well. Darn those eyes are so beautiful. The artist did an excellent job conveying a sense of warmth, sincerity, soulfulness, and childlike innocence with those eyes. Just impressive.

* *




Put it up as a stand-alone pic as I got a strong gut-level reaction from this. Reminded me of childlike (a word that my ex used to describe me...impressive since this isn't the word most people around me would use) innocence in me that I felt compelled to seal away to deal with harsh reality. Something like this. I love this one, but at the same time I feel somewhat upset. The sincere, soulful eyes make this picture so beautiful.




Collages were created with Fotor and BeFunky.


----------



## Greyhart

@Jakuri thoughtful *:･ﾟ✧ ヾ( ◡ v ◡ ✿) I liked the bloody picture because I like horror movies and whatever is the idea behind it, it looked like an original concept. Blood Being by TentaclesandTeeth on DeviantArt (It's even creepier yes).

The girl-horse In and OutThe Milkyway by NanoMortis on DeviantArt I think it might be wolf based on face. Anyway, I like it less the more details I notice - I liked it the most in a small preview where you can't tell what it is. I'd remove face from the girl and the wolf so it would only remain in shape and leave viewer guessing. 

I also very much like mycology, yes. 

With the gryphon art is saddens me that artist didn't have a lengthy post which would describe what kind of ecosystem these creatures would live in.  I always wonder if I am looking too deep into the picture and somebody just wanted to draw cool looking animal/landscape which is kinda sad.

The Dyson Shell - the more I look at it the more I like it. The robot-alien is very interesting too. Damn, I need to catch up.



I wondered about Ni there (curi's collage) too in terms of... what it supposed to represent. Looking at artist's entire profile I'm still not entirely sold on not-Si. If it is Ni, I'd bet on Beta NF. https://eduardorodriguezcalzado.com/paintings/oil-paintings-2011/#jp-carousel-133


----------



## Immolate

I'm mostly working from memory, so I apologize if I miss or confuse anything.

@*Jakuri* Your images have always struck me as Ne-Si valuing with a focus on wonder and innocence. The exception is one of your recent collages, which shows a divide between light and dark. I'm referring to the collage with the image of the girl shrouded in butterflies (love this one) and characters wielding weapons. Despite the aggressive quality of the images, they don't come across as particularly forceful to me. In fact, your choices tend to leave me with the impression of Se PoLR, specifically the image of the girl smiling at the little snowman. It's a very delicate and ephemeral moment that suggests taking the time to appreciate and marvel at life. 

I think it's interesting how both you and @*Greyhart* incorporate Si elements such as cups of coffee or glasses of water in very whimsical ways. These ordinary things are more like gateways or sources of inspiration. They provide comfort on a sensory and non-sensory level. Ne in ego seems clear to me, and I'd say your choices are closer to alpha than delta because of their very lighthearted quality, which isn't to say that alpha is incapable of emotional depth or gravity, but overall I get a sense of calm and outward exploration. I associate that more with Ti and Fe, and I think that subdued quality shows in your avatar choices. 

Likewise, I think @*owlet*'s collages are very similar in their sense of exploration and emotional expression. Indeed, I would call them disgustingly happy. (You are the softest owl.) I want to comment on the image of the melting head, which you described as "...a visual representation of a particular feeling. It mostly happens at night, when I'm quite tired, and its where it feels like my face might genuinely melt off. It's also very bright and stark and overwhelmed, which is my general relation to reality." I think this is a very good example of Si paired with Fe.

@*giraffegator* I get a sense of Si from your images, primarily because of their lack of force and intensity. There's a subdued energy about them, even in the images of women in active and powerful positions (fighting stances, biking, running). I'm not sure that I get a strong enough sense of ethics in your images, but my initial impression is Fe. I get the slightest hint of Ti from the image of the hexagonal frames on the wall. Patterns and geometry strike me as Si and Ti.

@*Greyhart* I don't even know what to say about your people collages. They surprised me in their seriousness, actually. I wonder if @*Rose for a Heart* asked you about Fi PoLR because she didn't get a sense of that from some of your collages.

I'd like to say more and comment on other collages, but I wanted to get these initial thoughts out of the way before too much time passed. Please feel free to correct me, elaborate on your images, or ask questions.


----------



## Immolate

Because I had some time to spare, here are some people:


----------



## giraffegator

@lets mosey thanks for the feedback! Si paired with Fe/Ti seems like pretty consistent feedback.

Your first people collage I think could be Ne because they are all a little unfinished somehow, like the focus is on exploring people's potential. I guess that could be Ni-Fe as well.

The second collage seems like Fi from what other people have said about what Fi is - the intensity and showing people together.

Every one has been doing people collages, but I had a lot of people and animals and fluffy art in my first collage/board so now here's one about patterns I love (you might be able to tell that I'm kinda obsessed with spirals.)

https://au.pinterest.com/sassytales/patterns-and-maths/


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I also spent a while searching for pictures. >_> Actually the pics I've been posting have been pictures I've picked up over a longer period of time, and they still don't feel quite "perfect" but it's something at least :')


----------



## owlet

Greyhart said:


> @*owlet* I think it's pretty good Alpha art example. As mosey would say "disgustingly happy".
> I approve *:･ﾟ&#1 0023; &#1 2542;( ◡ v ◡ &#1 0047


Haha! Thank you - I do tend to prefer 'happier' images a lot of the time (sad images can get to me in ways I don't like).




Jakuri said:


> The owl picture seems more Ti; I see comfort-seeking Si (top middle, bottom right), and Ne (left bottom = energy surrounding the girl -> innate potential of a girl?). My favourite one is top right, hence requires commenting. Has airy, calm, dreamy vibe. A girl being one with the night and the world around her (and a person at the centre, presumably the most valuable person to her)? Or is a girl trying to embrace the world and her special someone? Night may be colder than day, but I would say that night in that picture is not cold at all. Gets some bonus points for that
> Alpha or Delta, Ne-Si and Ne>Si. Means any static alpha or delta type is fair. I lean slightly toward alpha due to some Ti I see. Given that I could distinguish Ne-Si more clearly than the judging function axes, -Ne subtype if I dare guess the subtype as well?


Your analyses are always so well thought-out and comprehensive! I agree with everything you've said - with the top-right picture, I got the impression it was that the girl was almost a spirit of some kind, or some kind of ancient being, and the small figure was a human in comparison to that, maybe searching for her (this might be me just enjoying the fantastical aspect of that idea though). I do think Ne subtype makes sense, also (I wondered about Ne base for a while, but it just doesn't quite fit).



> First thing that jumps at me is Ni-Se, probably Ni>Se. Ne-dom or Ne-aux communicates ("extraverted") their feelings or thoughts (Ji) with ideas ("intuition"), while Ni people try to outline (Je) their deep personalized ("introverted") ideas or symbolisms ("intuition"). So the kind of symbolisms Ne people convey I believe is more easily seen, explained, and understood by others -- in a way, the ideas are already "out there" for others, so to speak. If one looks at it this way, I think the differences between Curi's collage and, say, my collage (and/or @*owlet* 's) are pretty apparent. I see the ideas expressed there are something that's unique to whoever drew these, and whoever can understand and appreciate them. Your internal world is your playground, and any idea is possible. Something like internal freedom (dynamic > static anyone?). I am not sure on the Te/Fi vs Fe/Ti axis though.


 @Curi I agree with this analysis of your collage. It's like collages by @lets mosey who includes a lot of very... I guess 'vague' figures which seem to be related to something that's unseen in the actual collage itself. It's like the comments @Greyhart made on minimalistic art.
(I do really like the colours in the images you chose, by the way - they create a nice sense of movement.)



lets mosey said:


> Likewise, I think @*owlet*'s collages are very similar in their sense of exploration and emotional expression. Indeed, I would call them disgustingly happy. (You are the softest owl.) I want to comment on the image of the melting head, which you described as "...a visual representation of a particular feeling. It mostly happens at night, when I'm quite tired, and its where it feels like my face might genuinely melt off. It's also very bright and stark and overwhelmed, which is my general relation to reality." I think this is a very good example of Si paired with Fe.


Thank you for the analysis! Haha, I find bright, often colourful images relaxing, so I tend to gravitate towards them - I do like some 'sad' art, but I tend to keep that personal (sadness and melancholy are very private for me). 
It's interesting you said the melting head is Si-Fe! I can understand the Si side - would you mind elaborating a little bit on the Fe? (You don't have to!)

For your two collages:
#1 - This one seems quite focused on a sense of identity, almost, as well as the movement of the body. The people depicted are all quite fragmented and give the sense of there being something 'more', which makes me think Ni. The missing faces (replaced with other, indistinct details) makes it seem like the emotion is seeping through them - kind of going deeper, emotion struggling to get out. I'm not 100% on what IE that would match up to, though.
#2 - These images are a lot more overtly melancholy in their tone. There's a sense of disconnect or being 'lost' in some ways - like there's a distance between the people, which makes me think of Fi. The one which doesn't fit into this is the top left, which seems more like it might be someone looking out of a window, observing the world (E5?).


----------



## orbit

@owlet thank you! I still need to get back at @Jakuri and other people.


----------



## Immolate

@*giraffegator* I really enjoyed your patterns board and I agree they strike me as very Ti. 

I took some time to make collages of patterns I've collected over time.

 Naturally-occurring:










Man-made:










Art:










@*Greyhart* You seem to be the pattern-master here. What are you thoughts or impressions?
@*Curi* Your input would be interesting, too.


----------



## Greyhart

@lets mosey


> @Greyhart I don't even know what to say about your people collages. They surprised me in their seriousness, actually. I wonder if @Rose for a Heart asked you about Fi PoLR because she didn't get a sense of that from some of your collages.


Hm, I didn't notice. I think when it comes to appreciation of actual human form (before any idea or atmospheric content) I am attracted towards gracefulness and tender fluidity. Hence why most of my people collages are focused on women. Last collage with people (the couples one) is probably my least favorite since pictures are not very graceful to me but I just don't have many (if any) pictures of couples saved so I worked with what I had.
(i feel like I succeeded at fancy art analysis quiz here phew)

* *













full size http://i.imgur.com/kM5Ybhb.jpg








full size http://i.imgur.com/vcF70vA.jpg








full size http://i.imgur.com/IxoBQA2.jpg








full size http://i.imgur.com/rxawV2U.jpg








full size http://i.imgur.com/pUYetEc.jpg








full size http://i.imgur.com/QidMdPP.jpg





> @Greyhart You seem to be the pattern-master here. What are you thoughts or impressions?


First nature one - UGH NO. I don't like _organic_ patterns - give me pure geometry. No idea what to say about them in terms of cognition. 

Second - like, bottom two are my favorite. TBH I associate architecture with Te >< Application of theory and all that. 

Third - why must there be that one with butterflies ugh. I'm gon go with T>F, and some N preference - I like this type of images too since they have a lot of suggested story behind their scale. The butterfly one can burn.

Oh, and your new people collage - that shit's no Alpha.


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> First nature one - UGH NO. I don't like _organic_ patterns - give me pure geometry. No idea what to say about them in terms of cognition.
> 
> Second - like, bottom two are my favorite. TBH I associate architecture with Te >< Application of theory and all that.
> 
> Third - why must there be that one with butterflies ugh. I'm gon go with T>F, and some N preference - I like this type of images too since they have a lot of suggested story behind their scale. The butterfly one can burn.


I had a suspicion you'd hate the butterfly. Why specifically do you want it to burn? Is the pattern not perfect enough? Is the butterfly too delicate, or boring, or special snowflake? Do you have any specific thoughts about @giraffegator's patterns? Her preference seems more in line with your own.

I'm going to post more butterflies in the future.


----------



## Greyhart

lets mosey said:


> I had a suspicion you'd hate the butterfly. Why specifically do you want it to burn? Is the pattern not perfect enough? Is the butterfly too delicate, or boring, or special snowflake? Do you have any specific thoughts about @giraffegator's patterns? Her preference seems more in line with your own..


INSECTS BRO INSECTS ARE NOPE. I freak out if a fly flies in my direction. I did say that giraffe's person's gotta be Si and Ti. Well, Si & Fe but Ti in implied.



> I'm going to post more butterflies in the future


I hate you. :exterminate:

You know, up until 10 minutes ago I didn't know that I am attracted towards "gracefulness and tender fluidity" until I looked at the collages critically and noticed that. But shiiit it makes so much sense with people I get attracted to IRL. Wow, I have taste.


----------



## owlet

(I started writing a response and accidentally refreshed the page and it didn't save..)
@*giraffegator* I think your images come across as Si-Ti quite well. There's a lot of structure to them, but also a kind of... aesthetics-only side to them, where many don't seem to have much purpose in their own right but are more there as a complex image. Compare to @*lets mosey* who used i.e. organic shapes which all serve a purpose and, usually, are as efficient as possible to maximise energy consumption etc. (That might be my interest in nature warping my perception though.) Mosey, I can't comment on your organic shapes beyond that because the wasp/hornet thing... _Oh no._


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> INSECTS BRO INSECTS ARE NOPE. I freak out if a fly flies in my direction. I did say that giraffe's person's gotta be Si and Ti. Well, Si & Fe but Ti in implied.


Oh, that's right, butterflies are fuzzy.

I took a moment to make a collage of Giraffe's most recent board:













> I hate you. :exterminate:


Thank you.



> You know, up until 10 minutes ago I didn't know that I am attracted towards "gracefulness and tender fluidity" until I looked at the collages critically and noticed that. But shiiit it makes so much sense with people I get attracted to IRL. Wow, I have taste.


You see, you're learning new things about yourself with this exercise. I agree you have great taste.


----------



## Greyhart

owlet said:


> (I started writing a response and accidentally refreshed the page and it didn't save..)
> @*giraffegator* I think your images come across as Si-Ti quite well. There's a lot of structure to them, but also a kind of... aesthetics-only side to them, where many don't seem to have much purpose in their own right but are more there as a complex image. Compare to @*lets mosey* who used i.e. organic shapes which all serve a purpose and, usually, are as efficient as possible to maximise energy consumption etc. (That might be my interest in nature warping my perception though.) Mosey, I can't comment on your organic shapes beyond that *because the wasp/hornet thing... Oh no.*


Yes, you feel the existential horror of that thing too :th_wink:


----------



## Greyhart

lets mosey said:


> Oh, that's right, butterflies are fuzzy.


I have a dead wasp on my kitchen windowsill for like 4 months and I don't touch it bc DEAD INSECTS ARE JUST AS BAD.


> I took a moment to make a collage of Giraffe's most recent board:











My aesthetics~


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Need to take a break from PerC as I'm taking hard classes, am already behind. And this is the last semester before I apply to grad schools...
So just wanted to say that lol, good luck on finding your typing, everyone.


----------



## owlet

Good luck with your classes @Rose for a Heart! I hope they all go well!


----------



## orbit

lets mosey said:


> @*giraffegator* I really enjoyed your patterns board and I agree they strike me as very Ti.
> 
> I took some time to make collages of patterns I've collected over time.
> 
> Naturally-occurring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man-made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Greyhart* You seem to be the pattern-master here. What are you thoughts or impressions?
> @*Curi* Your input would be interesting, too.


These are going to be short because I almost got nothing out of them. They're patterns. 
*Natural*
Boring. 

*Man made *
Lots of angles. Colors tend to be dark and muted. Get a sense of quiet and powerful reflectiveness. They're very clean patterns. 

*Art*
These are messy patterns. Or it's more like there are repeated elements but a little adjusted. Not boring. Overall pretty dark. 
I get a strong sense of time is of importance in the middle right, and bottom two right. 
I like the importance or motif of light that is reoccuring. There are streaks or rays of light in a lot of them. I have no idea what they mean. 
I don't think there is an idea really being expressed in top right. Don't get purpose at all. 
Top left reminds me of Howl. He's being eaten up by monster. 
Top middle fasinates me but again no idea what it means. Little ghost things coming out of his head while he is unraveling doesn't seem to match the look on his face. 
Middle left seems most contemplative. Shall I continue going through the motions or cycles of adventure? Where does this lead?
Middle middle. I pinch of a star? What does that mean?
Middle right makes me laugh. The guy is like NOO. And the dog is like okay. It's like no we lost the stair case to some place better and it's crumbling. It would feel desolate and lonely except for the dog and light. Thry are under darkness but if they keep moving forward, thry'll be back under sunlight. Though there are still clouds ahead. 
Bottom left is not a pattern 
Bottom middle seems higher. No clear idea what is going or what is the message but clouds circling arching and the darkness and the light and the figures watching remind me of human's kind march forward toward light. And the clouds represent the universe's darkness and the cycle we all run through again?
Bottom right. Desolate man looking for answers?

It's hard to analyze these. ._.


----------



## orbit

Jakuri said:


> First thing that jumps at me is Ni-Se, probably Ni>Se. Ne-dom or Ne-aux communicates ("extraverted") their feelings or thoughts (Ji) with ideas ("intuition"), while Ni people try to outline (Je) their deep personalized ("introverted") ideas or symbolisms ("intuition"). So the kind of symbolisms Ne people convey I believe is more easily seen, explained, and understood by others -- in a way, the ideas are already "out there" for others, so to speak. If one looks at it this way, I think the differences between Curi's collage and, say, my collage (and/or @owlet 's) are pretty apparent. I see the ideas expressed there are something that's unique to whoever drew these, and whoever can understand and appreciate them. Your internal world is your playground, and any idea is possible. Something like internal freedom (dynamic > static anyone?). I am not sure on the Te/Fi vs Fe/Ti axis though.


I like the way you explained Ne and Ni because before the idea was that leaving little detail was just Nx in general. ^^
Yes I don't understand what is trying to ne conveyed except they do have that "heaviness" @owlet describes Ni as having. I know @Greyhart disagrees but she's a cow so that automatically destroys her logic. 
I think they are on the Fe side because they seem to project emotions to me. Or at least the rest of his art does. I avoided those.


----------



## Vermillion

@*Transience*

So, your collages. You get the privilege of my most detailed analysis on this thread. Obviously.

First of all, they are all very introverted, but not in a shy or hesitant way. The vibe I get is of someone who is completely content being wrapped up inside themselves and watching the world move from there. The space images are expansive and hint at huge dreams and visions, but there is a sense that the individual is disconnected from the physical and emotional reality of these dreams, preferring instead to observe them from their position of comfort and mental integrity. I use the phrase "mental integrity" because you get the sense that the individual in question is mentally inviolable; after all, they have the boundary between themselves and the more vulnerable, unpredictable reality very tightly laced up. I see the vibe of someone who has a degree of surety within their minuscule mental bubble, and is satisfied with watching the rest of the world tumble chaotically from this vantage point; from behind this lens. 

But contradictorily, these is a small theme of defiance and of almost innocent rebellion. The individual, after all, wants to make an impact in the real world and be strong and proud in character. Internally, they are, but they have issues unraveling this and making it "real". As a result, the idealism is grand and impressive, but the libido and drive involved in making this a reality seems strangely absent from its real manifestation, as though it is locked away within the individual themselves and they haven't accessed it. That's what struck me -- that despite being strong, intelligent, and near-impenetrable in their fortress of personal integrity, the individual is strangely missing a carnal groundedness. That insistent sexual and emotional energy that makes our pursuits more down-to-earth and erases the boundaries inhibiting our connection to the world -- that seems locked away and absent, almost on purpose. 

The last thing that struck me is that the individual has a definite devious and playful streak that they feel more comfortable with than their carnality and assertiveness. They don't show it often, but when they do, it is subtle and needs encouragement to be expressed. It reminds me of a gentler version of Eris from the Sinbad movie: 










Sorry bad image from Google, I couldn't find the exact gif that expresses what I want to but if you've watched the movie you'll know. She's very spindly and loves to fuck things up just comfortably sitting where she is. 

Typology wise: your collage is Se creative or HA, definitely not Se dom. Some images are very Fi and some are rather Ti-Fe, so it swings between beta and gamma.


----------



## Vermillion

To_august said:


> Thank you! You've described it perfectly. That feeling of existential melancholy that is not about being sad, but reveals something essential about the workings of this world. There is still something to see, to figure out, to get interested in, to explore - those amazing feelings I live for and seek.
> 
> I think your collages very well represent your current typing. I like the snapshot quality of them with each representing unambiguous and direct message (some of them even contain words). *Quote in the first one particularly reminds me of victim/agressor romance dynamics.* There are many images of people showing affection towards each other, like people kissing or cuddling, or just staring with that meaningful gaze, that shows their relation or attitude and you can see the vibrant dynamics between them, which represents Fi. The focus on force and impact is also there. Idea of being resistant - like in the image of a man breathing underwater - put yourself out there to prove yourself, stand your ground - city images seem to represent that theme. Fi and Se fits just right


Awesome! I love your analysis, very concise and so apt  Can you explain why you think the bolded sentence more? I didn't think of that while making my collage so I'm curious what gives that impression.


----------



## Immolate

Following in @Greyhart's footsteps and skimming the front page of deviantart.

Yesterday:










Today:


----------



## Transience

Greyhart said:


> Most look Se. Except for the drawn girl and dragon - girl is girl, dragon is dragon. I am at loss what to say to sound properly artistic. Contrast and dynamics. Images that I associate with Se to me tend to look like if I press [space] key they'll turnout to be a paused video.


Well, I was looking for images that expressed anger how I do. The girl's is the closest image I could get my hands on that depicted an angered yet prideful look. That dragon represents a very wrathful and powerful entity to me, bent on destruction. This is the full image for the dragon:

* *














The sunlight filtering in is meant to represent the quiet, that has both a sense of brooding and at the same time can also be shown as peaceful. - The state the anger rises from and then returns to -


Night Huntress said:


> @*Transience*
> 
> So, your collages. You get the privilege of my most detailed analysis on this thread. Obviously.


 :glee: :biggrin: ty ty I appreciate that.


......
Well 
O.O
I feel like you've described me better than I ever could myself.




Night Huntress said:


> the libido and drive involved in making this a reality seems strangely absent from its real manifestation, as though it is locked away within the individual themselves and they haven't accessed it. That's what struck me -- that despite being strong, intelligent, and near-impenetrable in their fortress of personal integrity, the individual is strangely missing a carnal groundedness. That insistent sexual and emotional energy that makes our pursuits more down-to-earth and erases the boundaries inhibiting our connection to the world -- that seems locked away and absent, almost on purpose.


Now this is something I really have trouble with. I keep telling myself that maybe it's because I can't focus. I know I can reach a scary level of dogged pursuit and focus, I've seen it before when I get into doing something. Hmmm, it could also be that my ambitions scare me sometimes.

Oh, and there's also this question that I've asked myself quite often but I never got a clear answer to. I love sadness (the morbidity, tragedy, you know), and I've wondered if I unconsciously wanted to turn my life into a tragedy - whether I fantasized that.

You know, having that issue pointed out to me might actually pull me to work.
No, it is INDEED pulling me up. 



> It reminds me of a gentler version of Eris from the Sinbad movie:


Oh yeah, I love Eris and that quote lol 
She seems fun 


Hmm
How about I compile the best images of all the collages so far into one? Would that help in any way?

Thanks for that analysis, guys! I really appreciate it. I have trouble (for some reason) understanding myself so this really helps me look better into me.


----------



## owlet

@lets mosey I'll try to do those collages once I wake up a bit more, but I just wanted to say those images are lovely!


----------



## To_august

Night Huntress said:


> Awesome! I love your analysis, very concise and so apt  Can you explain why you think the bolded sentence more? I didn't think of that while making my collage so I'm curious what gives that impression.


I thought of victim-aggressor style, because quote implied connection between a forceful impact ("dare to let it hurt") on the one hand and acceptance of this act as a desired one ("dare to let it feel good") on the other hand.


----------



## Greyhart

Night Huntress said:


> @*Transience*
> 
> So, your collages. You get the privilege of my most detailed analysis on this thread. Obviously.
> 
> First of all, they are all very introverted, but not in a shy or hesitant way. The vibe I get is of someone who is completely content being wrapped up inside themselves and watching the world move from there. The space images are expansive and hint at huge dreams and visions, but there is a sense that the individual is disconnected from the physical and emotional reality of these dreams, preferring instead to observe them from their position of comfort and mental integrity. I use the phrase "mental integrity" because you get the sense that the individual in question is mentally inviolable; after all, they have the boundary between themselves and the more vulnerable, unpredictable reality very tightly laced up. I see the vibe of someone who has a degree of surety within their minuscule mental bubble, and is satisfied with watching the rest of the world tumble chaotically from this vantage point; from behind this lens.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But contradictorily, these is a small theme of defiance and of almost innocent rebellion. The individual, after all, wants to make an impact in the real world and be strong and proud in character. Internally, they are, but they have issues unraveling this and making it "real". As a result, the idealism is grand and impressive, but the libido and drive involved in making this a reality seems strangely absent from its real manifestation, as though it is locked away within the individual themselves and they haven't accessed it. That's what struck me -- that despite being strong, intelligent, and near-impenetrable in their fortress of personal integrity, the individual is strangely missing a carnal groundedness. That insistent sexual and emotional energy that makes our pursuits more down-to-earth and erases the boundaries inhibiting our connection to the world -- that seems locked away and absent, almost on purpose.
> 
> The last thing that struck me is that the individual has a definite devious and playful streak that they feel more comfortable with than their carnality and assertiveness. They don't show it often, but when they do, it is subtle and needs encouragement to be expressed. It reminds me of a gentler version of Eris from the Sinbad movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bad image from Google, I couldn't find the exact gif that expresses what I want to but if you've watched the movie you'll know. She's very spindly and loves to fuck things up just comfortably sitting where she is.
> 
> Typology wise: your collage is Se creative or HA, definitely not Se dom. Some images are very Fi and some are rather Ti-Fe, so it swings between beta and gamma.


(spoiler for length) That is beautiful. I am a mere apprentice.



Transience said:


> Well, I was looking for images that expressed anger how I do. The girl's is the closest image I could get my hands on that depicted an angered yet prideful look. That dragon represents a very wrathful and powerful entity to me, bent on destruction. This is the full image for the dragon:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sunlight filtering in is meant to represent the quiet, that has both a sense of brooding and at the same time can also be shown as peaceful. - The state the anger rises from and then returns to.


Did I mention I suck at analyzing art? I suck at analyzing art >< Didn't think of linking dragon with anger. It's mythical dinosaur for me.



lets mosey said:


> Following in @Greyhart's footsteps and skimming the front page of deviantart.


Did you get eyeful of kink? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



lets mosey said:


> @Greyhart I dare not mention the eyefuls I got. I had no idea...
> 
> Also, don't be lazy. Comment on my collages and work your way up from apprentice.


Slept really bad and didn't eat or drink yet :bored:



giraffegator said:


> But bugs are so cute, especially butterflies! Here are some cute bugs for you:
> 
> View attachment 580866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 580874
> 
> heheh...












I'm OK with studying insects and arachnids as along as I don't have to personally interact with them. In fact, I'll prefer studying them in a way that makes then maximally abstract and non-many-legged.


----------



## Immolate

@Greyhart I dare not mention the eyefuls I got. I had no idea...

Also, don't be lazy. Comment on my collages and work your way up from apprentice.


----------



## giraffegator

Greyhart said:


> INSECTS BRO INSECTS ARE NOPE. I freak out if a fly flies in my direction. I did say that giraffe's person's gotta be Si and Ti. Well, Si & Fe but Ti in implied.
> 
> 
> I hate you. :exterminate:
> 
> You know, up until 10 minutes ago I didn't know that I am attracted towards "gracefulness and tender fluidity" until I looked at the collages critically and noticed that. But shiiit it makes so much sense with people I get attracted to IRL. Wow, I have taste.


But bugs are so cute, especially butterflies! Here are some cute bugs for you:


























heheh...
@lets mosey, I love your patterns too... I love nature patterns! Don't know about type though, all patterns seem Ti to me...


----------



## Immolate

@giraffegator We agree about insects. Also, I think I didn't explain myself properly. I was mostly looking for a comparison between pattern preferences. I had hoped my preferences could shed some light on yours and vice versa. I agree about Ti and patterns in general.


----------



## Jakuri

Greyhart said:


> INSECTS BRO INSECTS ARE NOPE. I freak out if a fly flies in my direction. I did say that giraffe's person's gotta be Si and Ti. Well, Si & Fe but Ti in implied.
> 
> 
> I hate you. :exterminate:
> 
> You know, up until 10 minutes ago I didn't know that I am attracted towards "gracefulness and tender fluidity" until I looked at the collages critically and noticed that. But shiiit it makes so much sense with people I get attracted to IRL. Wow, I have taste.


Misty would thank this post.



giraffegator said:


> But bugs are so cute, especially butterflies! Here are some cute bugs for you:
> 
> View attachment 580866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 580874
> 
> 
> heheh...


Misty dislikes this post.


----------



## Helios

Rose for a Heart said:


> @*Helios* those are absolutely beautiful. Feel free to share more similar pictures haha


I most definitely will as I find more I like.


----------



## Helios

Ok. I think I'm done for the day. Analysis for both posts together please.


----------



## owlet

Mega gap from posting here - but I am back and the collages are still wonderful!



lets mosey said:


> For now I'll drop this here:


This collage has more of a suffering feel to it, also more 'fragmented' somehow. It's quite a lot darker and more real than a lot of the previous ones and actually comes across quite heavily Fi and Se - in particular Fi (are you channelling your non-ego IEs?) The bottom left and right images are more Ni in tone, though!

@Jakuri Just working on yours!


----------



## orbit

I think I like this one more than the last one. 
I'll try analysis laterrr


----------



## Tad Cooper

giraffegator said:


> But bugs are so cute, especially butterflies! Here are some cute bugs for you:
> 
> View attachment 580866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 580874
> 
> 
> heheh...
> 
> @*lets mosey* , I love your patterns too... I love nature patterns! Don't know about type though, all patterns seem Ti to me...


I love bugs...


----------



## owlet

Jakuri said:


> Time to roll out my third set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: I, II, III, IV


This one seems very peaceful, although there's some underlying confusion (the enter/exit signs, the numbers floating off the clock face). They come across as Ne, the top right image seems very Ne, and maybe Fe-ish?


> Source: V, VI, VII, VIII -- Deemo song image for _Rondo for 97Keys_ (also my former avatar), IX


Ah, this one has the wistfulness again! It seems very Ne also, with hints of Ti. The top right image is really nice - very dreamy!



> Source: X, XI, XII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: XVIII.
> added my own thoughts in a short blurb below. if you want to read it before typing, go ahead; otherwise, that's fine by me as well. Darn those eyes are so beautiful. The artist did an excellent job conveying a sense of warmth, sincerity, soulfulness, and childlike innocence with those eyes. Just impressive.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it up as a stand-alone pic as I got a strong gut-level reaction from this. Reminded me of childlike (a word that my ex used to describe me...impressive since this isn't the word most people around me would use) innocence in me that I felt compelled to seal away to deal with harsh reality. Something like this. I love this one, but at the same time I feel somewhat upset. The sincere, soulful eyes make this picture so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collages were created with Fotor and BeFunky.


Now these images are Ne-Si again, with more Si this time around, but also much more Fe focus. I wonder especially if the last one is quite Fe-seeking, as you mentioned you focused on the sense of 'warmth' and 'sincerity' in the eyes. It seems like a focus on the emotional atmosphere.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Jakuri said:


> Time to roll out my third set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: I, II, III, IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: V, VI, VII, VIII -- Deemo song image for _Rondo for 97Keys_ (also my former avatar), IX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favourite moments: the beginning of the quiet melody after the climax (circa 2:58) up to 3:37 or so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: X, XI, XII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: XVIII.
> added my own thoughts in a short blurb below. if you want to read it before typing, go ahead; otherwise, that's fine by me as well. Darn those eyes are so beautiful. The artist did an excellent job conveying a sense of warmth, sincerity, soulfulness, and childlike innocence with those eyes. Just impressive.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it up as a stand-alone pic as I got a strong gut-level reaction from this. Reminded me of childlike (a word that my ex used to describe me...impressive since this isn't the word most people around me would use) innocence in me that I felt compelled to seal away to deal with harsh reality. Something like this. I love this one, but at the same time I feel somewhat upset. The sincere, soulful eyes make this picture so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collages were created with Fotor and BeFunky.


Seems very Ne to me...full of dreamscapes, ideas, someone looking like theyve leaped out a book (bringing ideas to life?), wide spaces, lots going on with a very central focus (makes me think Ne with that - the main focus and the others all around).


----------



## orbit

Helios said:


>





Helios said:


> Ok. I think I'm done for the day. Analysis for both posts together please.


These are intricate and reflective. I'm not getting much emotion out of them though. The biggest impression I get out them is "how things come together"
The first one seems hierarchical. The light/stained glass supersedes the floor. The green and yellow designs are flanked (whose arch is the biggest) by other red/blue designs. Everything is orderly and symmetrical. I gather geometry=Ti?
The second is the meeting point of nature. Everyone gathers by the lake. There's no sense of delicacy about it though, but a quietly strong togetherness. 
The third reminds me of how humans build up society. Because the individual lights don't seem like much but near the back it seems to form a structure or at least a shape. Also the orderliness of it (is there a grid line) combined with spontaneity contributes to this impression. 

The fourth and fifth don't seem to match the first three as much but. 
The fourth is very orderly and symmetrical as well even as it includes a human aspect to it. Is that why the mask is covering the human? Trying to replace something? Eh. The stars blocking his eyes confuse me because it's like blocking the pupils and having rays shooting out of the iris. Blocking eyesight with the glory of stars? Even the guys' clothing is very prim. 
The last one I feel is intense and very much things are coming out of here! Nuclear fusion! If that is indeed a star (sorry if not). This one has a cool factor to it and it reminds you of the awesomeness of nature. 

Sorry this is more of a regular analysis than typing. My raw impressions. 
I'd say though there isn't much of an ethical aspect to it. I don't see much potential going on here, it's more like "here is what is going on! Acknowledge it." So not Ne. Someone might interpret differently though.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Hey how do you guys attack photos in large pics like that, and attach more than five per post? I'm unfamiliar with the tech side of this.
> @*lets mosey* no worries, take your time. I'm interested in why they are "such Beta" though.
> @*To_august* dayum these pics though. They seem pretty NeFi. Pics that appeal to you, eh? ^^
> 
> View attachment 581330
> View attachment 581338
> View attachment 581346
> View attachment 581354
> View attachment 581362


(Your pictures are arranged in a size pattern which makes me so happy...)
Seem Se/Ni in some order. The second one seems pretty Se/Te, edgy/noir. All of them are pretty dynamic but in a structured way (bright lights on a dank backdrop, shadows everywhere, detailed characters, alien scapes etc).


----------



## owlet

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> View attachment 581330
> View attachment 581338
> View attachment 581346
> View attachment 581354
> View attachment 581362


(Hey, I haven't done a collage by you!)
I agree with @Tad Cooper that these are pretty Ni-Se. I'd say they're almost like a filtered reality, with some aspects slightly more highlighted than is entirely 'real'. There's an almost surreal quality to some (second and third from the left in particular). So Ni-Se for sure, although I'm not so sure about Fe/Te or Ti/Fi.


----------



## owlet

New collage (courtesy of @*lets mosey* skills!) These were mostly gifs before, but it's very difficult to make a gif collage, so this is static and I've posted the original images underneath:








Originals:

* *


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hey thanks for the feedback, @owlet and @Tad Cooper.

I'm intrigued at this impression of Te, Tad. I type as Te PoLR. I have occasionally wondered if maybe I am ILI, but I just cannot see the Fe being so low ^^

That particular image I adore because he has this confidence to him, like he has the right to give you that "get out of my face, fragger" look. Plus, its just so very Shadowrun <3


----------



## SheWolf

Made another.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hey, @owlet, your comment on my photos looking "filtered". I think I know what you mean. Like, the main characters are often clearer than the background. The background is more soft, rainy or dark or misty or otherwise obscured. Yet the main characters share a kind of determination and drive to them, especially the woman walking towards the viewer. They all are larger than life in a sense, and so the background mutes out behind them. Reminds me of Bleach, and that idea of "Spiritual pressure". The pressure these shadowrunners exert is causing the world to pale around them. That is a very common theme in my images.

I'm going to drop my next one here and then I shall set about responding to peeps. Lessee here....

Firstly, these two are not part of my photos. They are here for contrast, as they are of the same subject matter (Shadowrun again) but from artists who view Shadowrun differently than I do.

A rainbow Ork (actually easily possible in setting, actually not likely to happen)








A ganger in setting most likely, but not very like the usual player characters









These ones are the ones I want to show, culled from a larger selection. Today, I'm doing character shots.


































































































































































Plus a bonus scene


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Curi said:


> I think I like this one more than the last one.
> I'll try analysis laterrr


Circles and rotation. Each image either has a circular structure or has outshoots which are circling around or has a curvature to its structure; there are also a lot of branches. All are in motion and going somewhere, yet as a circle, it goes nowhere except to itself or its immediate environment for some. Self containment. It alternates between expanding and contracting, like a pulse. These images evoke a sense of life as a result. Its like the eternal movement of life from birth to death, from death back to birth again. All things are in flux, transforming with every breath, every blink of an eye. The clasping hands hint at this being with a purpose, like stepping forward into the future, cognizant of these changes yet able to live in the now, too. These photos seem brave. Directed towards something that will be, something natural, something that has always been and will always be. Its Destiny.


----------



## orbit

@Fenix Wulfheart, thank you so much for the analysis! The part of self containment made me realize that I really do prefer art that have no background and has only (a) subject/s forefront in it. Art revelation and something to note for the future. The other thing I just noticed how is how I don't like colors blending, gradienting, or smudging together but clearly contrasting eachother. I wonder if that contributes to the sense of cycling between life and death? Yin and Yang. 

Anyway, I enjoyed your interpretation of the pictures and can very much see where you are coming from. You observed almost all the aspects I chose the images for (i.e branches and outshoots [I also like lines ._.], the "self-containment", the circularity of them, etc.) with interesting thoughts ^^. 
I find your interpretation somewhat ironic (the images themselves don't project irony) because if these images are growing, moving, and cycling and they're trapped, then are they ever really going somewhere even with all the flux? I guess with destiny it does. The existentialism of this reminds me of a short conversation I had with @Greyhart about what reality is. Cue impending existential crisis for the whale. All these creatures are alone and so do they really have any sense of reality? Are we all hallucinating destiny/growth? 
Lol, I doubt it because that probably dug in too deep/doesn't make much sense/is irrelevant to the actual pictures. According to your interpretation, these feel more lighter or braver and more purposeful than that.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## owlet

@Fenix Wulfheart


> Hey, @*owlet* , your comment on my photos looking "filtered". I think I know what you mean. Like, the main characters are often clearer than the background. The background is more soft, rainy or dark or misty or otherwise obscured. Yet the main characters share a kind of determination and drive to them, especially the woman walking towards the viewer. They all are larger than life in a sense, and so the background mutes out behind them. Reminds me of Bleach, and that idea of "Spiritual pressure". The pressure these shadowrunners exert is causing the world to pale around them. That is a very common theme in my images.


Yes, it seems like you have a real people-focus in your collages - a lot of highlighting expressions and body language, which makes me think Fe-Se. They seem quite Se a lot of the time, but only when it comes to characters themselves. With the actual world, it seems to be reduced down, like you don't need to have a focus on it, which seems more Ni.
Your new images follow the same pattern, interestingly. There's a lot of hyper-realism on the characters, along with a sense of 'power'.

I've got a new collage (courtesy once again of @lets mosey and her great collage-making skills). This one is all by the same artist. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I will do that when I return, @owlet. First thoughts though are that they are quite fantastic - in the sense of being a fantasy world. More on that later.


----------



## owlet

Curi said:


> I think I like this one more than the last one.
> I'll try analysis laterrr


So, I wanted to do an analysis of this one because I really like the images you've chosen.
There's a lot of focus on movement in these - they remind me of less realistic versions of the Japanese art I was studying which was meant to explore how movement in animals worked as an aesthetic quality. These seem to be more about the motion than the creature or 'object' of the image in many cases. The circles and blurring between reality, a more enhanced aspect of reality, and the surreal is very effective. It makes me think Ni-Se, as there's quite a sense of the thing itself, but with a move away from that and an inflection of the mind imprinted into the 'real' image until they become one thing.
Again, it seems Te in the way the objects aren't 'over-embellished', but are just enough to be recognisable and create the moment. There's nothing 'overdone' about them.


----------



## orbit

owlet said:


> So, I wanted to do an analysis of this one because I really like the images you've chosen.
> There's a lot of focus on movement in these - they remind me of less realistic versions of the Japanese art I was studying which was meant to explore how movement in animals worked as an aesthetic quality. These seem to be more about the motion than the creature or 'object' of the image in many cases. The circles and blurring between reality, a more enhanced aspect of reality, and the surreal is very effective. It makes me think Ni-Se, as there's quite a sense of the thing itself, but with a move away from that and an inflection of the mind imprinted into the 'real' image until they become one thing.
> Again, it seems Te in the way the objects aren't 'over-embellished', but are just enough to be recognisable and create the moment. There's nothing 'overdone' about them.


Isn't blurring of reality/surrealism typically Si? Could it be you like these so much because these are really Ne-Si images? Not to be argumentative I just find it interesting there is some division about whether it is Delta or Gamma.


----------



## Immolate

@owlet Where's your self-restraint!


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* Where's your self-restraint!


You will quickly learn I have about 10% self-restraint :sorrow: A tragic affliction.


----------



## Jakuri

owlet said:


> You will quickly learn I have about 10% self-restraint :sorrow: A tragic affliction.


I don't post more collages until some kind of feedback or discussion regarding the most recently posted collages has taken place, but now you are being an enabler. I am tempted to post more (I spent a big chunk of my last night to create some...so that I can procrastinate on doing work...ahem....haha).


----------



## owlet

Jakuri said:


> I don't post more collages until some kind of feedback or discussions regarding the most recently posted collages has taken place, but now you are being an enabler. I am tempted to post more (I spent a bit chunk of my last night to create some...so that I can procrastinate haha).


Ohhh nooo! (And by that I mean yes! Because your collages are so nice!) I want to comment on your recent one first though.


----------



## Immolate

Jakuri said:


> I don't post more collages until some kind of feedback or discussions regarding the most recently posted collages has taken place, but now you are being an enabler. I am tempted to post more (I spent a bit chunk of my last night to create some...so that I can procrastinate haha).


Post them all.


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## Lunar Lamp

Tad Cooper said:


> (I really like these!)
> I'd go with Fi and maybe Ne - it depends why you like them though.
> There's a lot of emotion caught in all the images, a lot of different characters - some are close and interacting others interact with their environment. You have the air of mystery around the middle image in the second collection, the air of romance and passion with the top left of that one too, noticing how people stand in relation to each other with their feet etc. The first one seems more Ne or Se, very engaging, dreamlike, fantasy...I want to say Ne/Si - rain on a window, snow covered streets etc.


Thanks for sharing your impressions! :ghost3:
Interesting, I hadn't thought about "where people stand" in that picture with their feet. I guess I liked the clothes? I've always liked long coats/jackets, and clothes that hang down or flow behind you, lol.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Thorn said:


>


Are you Shewolf? Your collage looks like Shewolf's style, immensely.


----------



## SheWolf

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Are you Shewolf? Your collage looks like Shewolf's style, immensely.


Me? SheWolf? That lovely, mystifying young woman?

_Heavens no...

_  


* *





Heheheh~ maybe I am.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Nice username change, @Thorn.


----------



## Immolate

I'm going to briefly (and tiredly) respond to several collages because I want to enable @*Jakuri*. 

@*Thorn* I was surprised at the softness of the collage with the dragon. There's a very relaxed beauty to it, like you've finally resolved your pain and are taking a moment to appreciate the world around you. There isn't as much force here as in your previous collages, although I'd say the dragon (and the quote) suggest contained power, an ability to strike when need be. I still get a victim-aggressor vibe, but maybe leaning more towards enneagram than socionics. Your next few images are also beautiful in a soft way. There's a sense of solitude and longing, with very subdued expressions and atmospheres. I interpret these images as an exploration or cultivation of the heart, temporarily hiding away and losing yourself to contemplation (the mountain especially says this to me). I see someone trying to nurture something strong and beautiful inside themselves. Your latest collage is closer to what you've posted in the past. It strikes me as the most gamma with its exploration of death, melancholy, a journey onward, etc. 

@*Rose for a Heart* You've distilled your meaning to just two images and I agree it has more of an impact that way. I interpret the collage as a person's struggle to accept or reconcile their darkness. The girl's shadow is overcome with flowers, they obscure her face and she's slightly outside of the image, as if hiding or pushed away in shame. There's an obvious sense of pain here with the hand leaving marks across the arm, but I think the flowers are also expressions of pain, thoughts or feelings bursting forth from the person and threatening to consume them. Even so, there's a beauty to it all, as if to suggest people are shaped by their happiness as well as their suffering and shouldn't turn away from what hurts them. There's something to be gained there. The hands suggest healing to me, the shadow (red flowers suggesting intense or melancholic feelings) reaching for the light (green plants suggesting simplicity and wellness). I'm not sure if that's what crystallized in your mind after making the collage, but it was my overall impression when I saw it. (I also want to take a moment to thank you for your interpretation of my collage. I'll say more about it in another post.)

@*owlet* I mean, what can I say? You remain the softest owl. Putting your collages together was a very Se PoLR experience. I want to let other people comment because I may be a bit biased. (Ne all the way.)

@*Jakuri* I'll let owlet get back to you because she claimed your latest collages!


----------



## Immolate

...more enabling.

I wanted to express myself softly the way @*owlet* and @*Jakuri* do, and this is what happened:





































@*Greyhart* I can be soft, yes?


----------



## Jakuri

lets mosey said:


> @*Greyhart* I can be soft, yes?


Mosey has challenged you to show your mushy love poetry, it seems, @Greyhart. 


Greyhart said:


> lets mosey said:
> 
> 
> 
> (shut your mouth I can be soft)
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. And I secretly write mushy love poetry.
Click to expand...

^ 
Time to flex that Fi PoLR of yours.

hmm, both @lets mosey and @owlet (one by direct enabling, and the other by demonstrating the lack of "self-restraint") are good at enabling me, as much as I am reluctant to upload new stuff before I get feedback from some people about my most recent ones. Hmm, is this what the lack of boundaries is all about?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Jakuri Yes 

I'm losing track - who remains unanswered? I'll answer one person's collage today.


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> @Jakuri Yes
> 
> I'm losing track - who remains unanswered? I'll answer one person's collage today.


Jakuri's music post. (Also owlet but don't worry about her!)


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Actually, the meaning doesn't crystallize until I have literally written it down, haha.


* *




I thought the girl on the left was vulnerable and in pain compared to the one on the right. I feel like they are the same person, but the focus is on the left one....almost like she has "left" her better, happier past behind. Even though there is no color to this one, the softness, fullness (and the flowers too lol) of the image felt very feminine to me, which is one of the reasons I liked this image. She is in pain and the self-injury is an expression of self-hatred. But more than that too...almost like she wants to take of the skin to try to find - find life, find meaning. Find SOMETHING. The colorlessness of the image to me also denotes a sort of bleakness, but this is not a dry pain. Her happier dual's face is obscured, eyes covered up by her hair leaving me guessing how she really was, how she really felt in the past - but her in the moment - eyes big, in pain, searching, wanting to be rescued or loved even - that comes across clearly. 
On to the next picture, I really liked this one and chose it because it represents duality like the last one and the hands aren't different in shape, almost like they are the same person. Also the nature theme is much more emphasized in this one than the last one. It to me represents growth - the dark blue hand entwined in flowers to me speaks of E4 very clearly. Beauty in pain - or "pain is beauty" (which is from a song). The "healthier" hand, which feels closer to the earth too, to it's roots because leaves grow before flowers - is pulling the darker, pained self out, willing to take on some of the pain (the blue seeping into the leaves) if it needs to. This person wants to be whole again.


----------



## owlet

Doing a kind of super-analysis with about three tabs open!


Jakuri said:


> Unpacking more. This time, some collages were based off of my favourite songs...the kind of songs that once I start listening to it I would put in repeat many times before moving onto another one. Also the ones that help me get into mood and help me focus even. So both music and art count. My blabbering hidden in the spoiler.
> 
> *I. Akiko Shikata (feat. Tokyo Philharmonic Chorus) -- Ra Ciel Reincarnation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: I, II, III, IV, V
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I love this song so much that I chopped off three different sections (due to the 40-second limit for iPhone ringtones) of this song and made each of these as my ringtone. Particularly, my favourite part is 1:56~2:34.
> 
> Anyway, to the collage. Compared to the previous one this one was easier for me. I have to confess I got a little bit lazy. First off, considering the moods and ideas expressed here, I roughly had some ideas on what kind of image would be appropriate. Something like an image which has one person, with a planet below, and many people standing on that planet. That was the image that came right up while I was trying to picture this song being sung. I got off the top left picture from Youtube originally. Definitely fits the bill, if not perfectly. I decided to trace the source all the way till the end, so I was able to credit the original artist in the source section. The birds around her is a very nice touch.
> 
> Ok, the bottom left...I have to confess I got a little bit lazy here. I wanted to reflect the actual singer of that song (character), and there it is. The singing pose with sincerity and flowers. Again, perfect for a collage representing this particular piece. So combine the girl in the bottom left with the background in the top left, with the small birds around intact. Now that's the ideal one.
> 
> Collage was pretty much my effort to cover the wholeness in some ways. I originally had a different pic on the bottom right, but I ended up going for a different one. Everyone wanted to create a new planet to live in; it's the combined, sincere wish of everyone. Not just the central character (in case her face looks familiar, yes she is the same person that appears in my current profile picture); babies, child, elder people, somewhere in between, everyone.
> 
> The remaining ones (top middle and top right) can be thought along the same line. The notion of vitality and life, along with non-human creatures like fish and flowers being pulled toward the power of the song. Something like this, I find this tricky to verbalize precisely.


The song itself is a surprisingly happy song, somehow - it's got a very positive tone to it. From the music in the background, I initially assumed it would be 'darker', but it comes across as a kind of security or peace in unity. The overall sound makes me think of sparkling stars.
For the collage, a lot of the images are very soft and 'mystical' in a way, with the exception being the bottom right, which is more explicitly about support (the others could in interpreted as supporting the world - the top left in particular). Overall that comes across as very Fe to me.



> *II. Mili -- YUBIKIRI-GENMAN (指切りげんまん) (both original and the special edit version are posted)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ special edit
> For the special edit version, be sure to turn on the caption because it contains the English translation of the lyrics.
> The translation is from the band that sang this song (one of the band members is Japanese-Canadian).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: VI (the special edit version image), VII, VIII, IX, X
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in my Ra Ciel Reincarnation collage, I got a bit lazy -- the top one, I just got it right from the YouTube since that was indeed representative of the emotions expressed in the song. The bottom right is a great re-working of the original song image you see in the original version video. The top middle and the bottom left pictures all reflect the act of promise to be together, not separated and stuff. My preferences for subdued but sincere display of emotions agreed with the song's quiet atmosphere I felt, so I chose such images. I especially liked the facial expressions of the couple in the top middle one. The bottom left one may be a typical couple picture; but I thought the actions by the couple and the warmth conveyed by snow around them created a nice synergy, so I decided to include it. Top right...what can I say? Then moment I saw that picture I thought of the "Pikachu's Goodbye" episode. It is my view that the theme expressed in the song is not just the pinky swear between the couple, and my choice of pictures outside of the two "free, given" pictures seemed to focus only on the couples. This notion is universal -- between friends, families, and so forth. People who love Pokémon well know the friendship between Ash and Pikachu.
> 
> Unnecessary disclosure: my iPhone case contains the song image of this song.


Now these songs sound 'happier' but the actual lyrics are a bit more muted and less positive overall. I think again with the collage too, you've focused a lot on the facial expressions and atmosphere of the images which comes across as more Fe focus. 



> *III. onoken (feat. Rin) -- Fluquor* (Fleur [Flower in French] + quartz, with some spelling changes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: XI (official song image from the game), XII (N/A), XIII, XIV, XV (N/A), XVI, XVII
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to discuss this song without mentioning the game itself, so this time I decided to make every pictures Deemo-themed. To understand what I said here, one should check out the story oneself or play the game, which is an even better option. But it remains that I really, really love everything about this song. I did my best to express what was conveyed in that song. I don't think it will be difficult to see where I am coming from though, even though I keep spoiler hidden. Top left = official song image. Also, a thing about the bottom right one: don't miss the girls' arms in the bottom left. Just letting you know since I believed it's easy to overlook.


This song seems to be a lot about sharing feelings, to an extent (I'm not sure if that's the right interpretation - just my impression). The theme of friendship runs very strongly through it, with a lot about supporting each other. The collage follows on with that, and the game itself looks quite Ne-Si in aesthetic quality (a bit storybook). I like the look of it!


----------



## Rose for a Heart

owlet said:


>


I am doing my favorite one, but I loved all the images. Can you maybe PM me the link to the individual images if you still have them? These are gorgeous.

There is a fantastical aspect to all of them, as is true for most of your collages haha. I liked the circle of fire with the person completing it at the top, makes me feel like she is the answer to a puzzle, the one element that completes and activates something wonderful in a fantasy world. I imagine someone sitting on top of a mountain, fantasizing about what story and whose story to tell next, and the air the environment around her beckons her, glides through, and finally a realization or an ah-ha! moment is reached where the piece of the mountain breaks away and carries them onto the world they are creating in their heads. All of these pictures have that element to them. These fantasies are plucked from reality. Like the woman plucking the stars - the idea that you can manipulate your world that way is indeed fantastical (I am sorry, am I using this word too much? haha). And the bottom of the picture feels like fire to me, as if the earth itself burned with her ideas and the stories she is channeling from the sky, the stars. The middle one feels like someone going on an adventure and finding an interesting object, sort of imagining them coming through the bushes, the view at first being obscured by the shadows and towering trees around them, and as they cautiously tiptoe to the majestic and bewildering object, the sun shines right on it illuminating it.


----------



## karmachameleon

I swear all LIIs love manga art or whatever it's called


----------



## Immolate

@Rose for a Heart I took it upon myself to search through her tumblr and make these collages. @owlet doesn't tag anything she reblogs, so it may be an arduous task... lol. I'm willing to search for them again if it's too much trouble. Also, great input as always 

@karmachameleon Yes, soft and cute.


----------



## Tad Cooper

rain clouds said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions! :ghost3:
> Interesting, I hadn't thought about "where people stand" in that picture with their feet. I guess I liked the clothes? I've always liked long coats/jackets, and clothes that hang down or flow behind you, lol.


Haha maybe I read into it too much! The clothes are pretty nice! Seems a bit Si maybe


----------



## Immolate

I request an inanely long response for this image, if anyone is willing:


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> @*Thorn* I was surprised at the softness of the collage with the dragon. There's a very relaxed beauty to it, like you've finally resolved your pain and are taking a moment to appreciate the world around you. There isn't as much force here as in your previous collages, although I'd say the dragon (and the quote) suggest contained power, an ability to strike when need be. I still get a victim-aggressor vibe, but maybe leaning more towards enneagram than socionics. Your next few images are also beautiful in a soft way. There's a sense of solitude and longing, with very subdued expressions and atmospheres. I interpret these images as an exploration or cultivation of the heart, temporarily hiding away and losing yourself to contemplation (the mountain especially says this to me). I see someone trying to nurture something strong and beautiful inside themselves. Your latest collage is closer to what you've posted in the past. It strikes me as the most gamma with its exploration of death, melancholy, a journey onward, etc.


My last collage with the horses is probably my most _favorite_ aesthetically. It's my sense of fantasy, adventure, and beauty. It is melancholy, but actually, that collage is not how my sadness manifests. If anything, it's my sense of hope. I love journey, adventure, and darkness. Darkness usually means adventure. 

I'm having my collages professionally read Enneagram-wise actually. I haven't gotten response yet, but I'm part of an Enneagram group and they are saying that my sense of "fogginess" in my collages hints at 9w8 being my gut fix. That's certainly how my imagination works.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@Thorn who are you getting the professional enneagram reading from?


----------



## Greyhart

Jakuri said:


> Mosey has challenged you to show your mushy love poetry, it seems, @Greyhart.
> 
> ^
> Time to flex that Fi PoLR of yours.


 roses can be red
violets aren’t fucking blue
this is an actual correct poem
bottom line: i’d like to fuck you


lets mosey said:


> I request an inanely long response for this image, if anyone is willing:


Empty shells having sex. <--- It's actually deep if you think deep about it.

And yes, that soft collage is pretty soft (but still not in a sunny comfy way). Must've cost you so much to squeeze that out :sorrow:


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> roses can be red
> violets aren’t fucking blue
> this is an actual correct poem
> bottom line: i’d like to fuck you


I am wooed. 



> Empty shells having sex. <--- It's actually deep if you think deep about it.


Come on, Grey. Where's the flourish? The embellishment?



> And yes, that soft collage is pretty soft (but still not in a sunny comfy way). Must've cost you so much to squeeze that out :sorrow:


I struggled, but thankfully it was all one artist and I didn't have to do much searching. I'll try sunny and comfy another day, maybe.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Just thought this was a cool photo (it's a rainbow reflecting on water)


----------



## Rose for a Heart

This one...wasn't easy for me to post. 









also @lets mosey I'm curious what you have to say about your collage (the one I interpreted)


----------



## Jakuri

Greyhart said:


> roses can be red
> violets aren’t fucking blue
> this is an actual correct poem
> bottom line: i’d like to fuck you


I...I am profoundly moved by this love poetry :O
The world's first cow poet is here!


> And yes, that soft collage is pretty soft (but still not in a sunny comfy way). Must've cost you so much to squeeze that out :sorrow:


Exactly! Softer, but not soft and comfy enough~

Today, I found out that the pictures I meant to use (were meant to be included my fourth set) have been sitting there, since I got carried away by musical collages...and those guys ended up being my fourth set. So I ended up spending some time creating my sixth set. I have to say that I am not as satisfied with the outcomes as the most recent one before this. So let your comments and impressions from the fifth set (the most recent one before this) keep coming. Thanks! I was about to upload them here since I don't have self-restraint like @owlet after my apparent lack of (personal) boundaries let me become "enabled" (ahem); but I wasn't really satisfied with the outcomes, so I will go back to the drawing board and start re-creating them. Funny how perfectionistic I can become on small side projects like this, heh, instead of spending my energy on what I really should be doing (work...ahem)....but what can I say? I want them to resonate with me well enough, so I can't help it. In any case, I am looking forward to hearing more interesting thoughts about my latest set.


----------



## karmachameleon




----------



## orbit

I have been behind on responding as well and I've been procrastinating esp. on yours <3 How wonderful of me. 



Jakuri said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed reading those, thank you for the insights. My thoughts/responses:
> 
> I probably didn't contribute anything new but my responses are in the blue ^^
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, indeed one of the themes I was thinking of, more like at the back of my head.
> 2) This is an interesting take ("*The pictures are* quite dynamic") -- I thought most of them were static, and (I thought) were of passive and laid-back nature (good examples: the girl sitting, enjoying the rain drops (first post, collage #1 , top centre); two people "walking" on the sky and enjoying the moments (first post, collage #1 , bottom left; this one is a borderline case); a kid sleeping (first post, collage #2; makes sense, since uh I love sleeping...but who doesn't?). Some of them are, but I didn't think most of them are. You've been spotting this theme early on, haven't you?
> 3,4,4b) #3 is closer to what I had in mind, but this by no means invalidates your alternate interpretation (#4). This gives me something to think about, as I haven't really thought about that myself. This comes up later too. Dang.
> 5) I like the word transcendence a lot. "Fantastical transcendence" sounds about right. I tend to like the ones with dreamy vibe, which you touched upon without mentioning that word. What about transcendence makes you hapy?
> 6) The collages are as Ne-Si as they can get, and I am indeed Ne-Si. Ne-subtype too (Delta NF-ish Alpha NT -- LII-Ne).
> 7) I can address these. Looked at your signature. This went over my head at the moment.
> - The one with water drops (first post, collage #2, left top): uncertainty and even vulnerability. Water drops cut through right the black/white border. So will it drop to one of the two sides? Or it they are only hanging by a thread (the line = thread), they will disintegrate any time. I am a pretty indecisive person, and am quite prone to analysis paralysis. Like Janus the god! This makes sense and wow, you found something that symbolized you. (not sarcastic.)
> - first post, collage #3 , bottom right: I don't think I am the only one having this issue. Pretty much me being tied to technology and music. I need a TV (not for cable but for my playstation gaming needs), and definitely can't live without a laptop, wi-fi, and music. Let's all go back to the good ol' days.
> - second post, collage #3 , the girl looking up with her hand up: once I love the game or am moved by the game's story for whatever reason, I, um, get hooked onto it and it's hard for me to disentangle myself from it. That girl is from a game called Deemo, which is one of the two my all-time fav games, along with the Ar Tonelico series. One shouldn't be surprised if certain girls or characters keep appearing in my avatar even when I switch mine. So far I have had 6 avatars and 2 profile pictures; 7 out of 8 came from either one of the aforementioned games.I'm jealous of your ability to get into games. I can't get into games and thus I am not a gamer sigh.
> - second post, collage #3 , bottom right: I liked it, but can't recall what I was thinking when I picked that. General introvert stuff I guess.
> 8) The ones I consider aggressive, I tend to avoid. The pictures that make me go "whoa" or overwhelming are the ones less likely to make to my collage. Se PolR c: Wow these things are consistent.
> 9,10) I like pictures that seem to have subdued emotional expressions but still has that vivid emotions in it. One example that comes to my mind: I can relate. Understating and overstating duality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Again, that's from Deemo; out of the song images for the new songs updated a few days ago, that is my favourite. One will notice more emotions in that picture if one finishes the main story.)
> 
> I am putting this part into spoiler as well since I am digressing into Enneagram in a socionics thread. As I was writing these responses, I dawned on me that my tritype does seem to show in my choice of pictures. As for 9 and 4, I discussed it briefly above. Some of what i wrote point toward 5 or 6. Even though I usually score the highest on 5, for my head fix I am leaning toward 6, as much as I relate a lot with 5. Some sense of detachment, but not strong enough. Also, as I was watching a video clip of Fauvre going over the 469 tritype, I found it hard to deny what she was saying. *She said nice things but didn't sound nice to me at all: all I could think of was that "it seems like I am one heck of an indecisive wimp"...*which is true. Needing multiple sources of confirmation to gain certainty, p>cp, lots of withdrawn tendencies due to the 4 and 9 fixes and a very strong dual 5 wing, I realize all fit like a glove. The tritype descriptions in this forum sound like they put each centre's type descriptions together, but the video clips I am talking about are not like that.
> Like fake niceness? I'm glad you're confident about your type and from what I know about enneagram I see no reason to disagree. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all: you said you aren't even half decent, but I think you did better than you think you did. No need to be diffident imo.
> 
> ...ugh, I still can't believe I like those idealistic pictures since I am known to be a cynic by many irl people. I think they just show I am very much a disillusioned idealist, which is a perfect recipe for becoming a cynic imo. This tendency reached the pinnacle during my teenage years and well into early 20s; not as much as before nowadays but it's still there.
> 
> p.s. I couldn't spend much effort on typing others; sorry about that. I should be in full force again once things settle down and wifi in my residence gets fixed. Having to use data is no fun at all.



* *






It's in my personality to apologize for myself ^^ (it doesn't come from low self esteem though)

I'm going to nod sagely and say that what you like in life and who are are two different things. 
I have troubles pinpointing myself on the cynical to idealist scale and I have no idea where I want to be. 



Jakuri said:


> I have been behind following this thread...uh, I have been feeling down. I have been feeling really unmotivated for a lot of things lately and have desired staying in bed as long as I can ._. So only thanked the posts without responding to some till now.


I hope you feel better soon ^^ (and no pressure)



> Yes I agree, it is well-executed and clever. What I really like about your analysis is your attention to details. Many details I glossed over, you brought all into light and managed to create (I emphasize, this does not look like something written by someone short of sleep) a coherent explanation. I guess this is what Ni-Se pair and Ni+Je combo look like.


I like to write ;_; (don'tbesosureaboutdatNi)



> I was thinking along the line of the reality of having to make decisions -- one or the other, or only one out of many possible options. The small kid there is myself...and I am pretty much a child inside. An indecisive one at that too. Beyond that horizon, there will be a vast world. There will be many hopeful things, but there will be terrible things too. Rite of passage needed for anyone to mature and grow. But I don't want to lose connection to my inner child. Enter or exit? Now that more details are brought up, I might as well integrate those to what I had in mind. the world looks peaceful, and the birds' peaceful journey is certainly a sign of invitation that it will be all right.


Ah that's consistent with your water droplet one. I like how all of your interpretations are personal to you, I'm not sure if many people can say that and have that depth of connection. I didn't think at all about the growth into adulthood for the child that completely slipped my mind, wow. 



> well as far as environmentalism is concerned, I suppose we are on the same page. Wasn't what I was thinking when I chose the picture, but I do believe humans should overall be more conscious of using the nature's resources and of conserving and recycling them. This reminds me of a story between two friends (call them H and S) and me. S (currently my officemate) and I would get upset whenever H throws plastic bottles to the garbage can. Both my officemate and I take recycling religiously, but for different reasons. My officemate is a pretty neat person -- he wants everything to be in the right place (and we all know that that doesn't make him a J. I think he's not, but that's a digression). He doesn't like wasting resources either, so he gets upset because what should be in the recycling bin is thrown into a trash bin and not recycling them is a waste. My reasoning tend to have more moralistic slants, by insisting that as we are using so much of the nature's resources it is our job to do our best to protect and conserve the planet as a whole. And recycling is the least commoners like us can do. That's what I believe is the right thing to do. Things about wasting resources tend to be afterthoughts (or corollaries, depending on how you look at it). Same conclusion, but the way we reasoned have different flavours. A side story which intersects right between personality typology and environmentalism there.


Couldn't it be S's enneagram as well? I like your side story. For me, wasting resources is horrible because in the future, there won't be as many resources which means there will be more conflict and excuses for humans to be horrible to eachother >< I agree with both of you, but additionally I believe that lack of efficient/effective spreading of resources is a big conflict in history (I'm not a communist though FYI). 



> I chose it based on the feelings it gave. It all feels calm and serene. My tea* is in a way part of the universe (or its microcosm thereof). Feeds my Ne, but the kind of things I was imagining had Si components as well. How should I put this, enjoy the stars and moons reflected on my tea while feeling the warmth of my tea...oh, and of course enjoy the tea itself too. Sit and enjoy tea while appreciating the beauty of the universe. Something like that. One of those pictures (along with many pictures I posted previously) that made me feel "I want to _be_ there". I wouldn't be surprised if this is a thing for Si-valuers.
> * I can't drink coffee. My heart races half an hour after I take a grande-size _decaf_ Starbucks latte....my body is quite sensitive to caffeine.
> 
> Yes, lack of aggression, Se PoLR indeed. One of the running themes, along with wistfulness (or wistful melancholy even). Reticent one-winged angel is sitting on a bed with eyes closed, and there are strong time elements in the picture as well. Could mean an unrealized potential (till she develops both wings), but also could mean that it takes time for her other "wing" to blossom with flowers. Ne potential + Ni temporal playing together imo. My focus was more atmospheric (harmonious, graceful, quiet, reflective, thoughtful, considerate even though she doesn't necessarily smile; fantasy elements, fascinating take on angels) in nature and sleep-related (sleep and rest well for the potential to grow...ahhhh lol).


I read too much into lol. That sounds like a nice experience to have (and one growing up wanted to have but never experienced so I thought it was all fairy tales). 
Decaf? Wow. I don't drink caffeine at all but even I can get that. 

I like your analysis a lot. I think we had an opposite reaction here from above lol. I thought it was more static and you thought it was more dynamic. 
Sleep is so important, man 


> I wasn't having war in mind, haha. There is a time element on the picture, but with the gears possibly falling off from the clock, I would say it may even be interpreted to have incorporated time-invariance. In a way, the girl in sync with the environment, regardless of the time. I actually don't know what I had in mind, but that felt so nice, with a big moon and all that. But I did notice the time element, just that I chose not to focus much on it.


There were sharp and pointy objects in the picture, and sharp and pointy objects tend to be violent and they were buried into the water like spears. Time invariance? Hm. She does have a timeless classiness to her. This is static? I suppose you wouldn't focus on the time element because you value Ne lol


> I know I am repeating myself here. But for someone who claimed to have not slept well, this is rather a detailed interpretation. Your interpretation is unique and detailed too... I like that, regardless of whether they match with what I had in mind. Also I found it fascinating that interpretations tended to focus on the notion of power, which I am somewhat blind at. Finally, more focus on actions...dynamic vs static contrast too!


I know I wasn't able to contribute much to your responses/interpretations but I found comparing the between interpretations thought-provoking n.n I'm glad you liked the detail because I feel appreciated for the effort (A+ for effort!) 
Hm… I missed that (about my focus on power. It's interesting to be analyzed based on your analysises lol)! Not all the time about actions ewe—you caught onto the growth of the winged girl and the growth of sleep and I didn'ttttt.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@karmachameleon I don't know enough about socionics yet but the art you chose feels very Ni-Se to me, having seen some of the collages that have already been typed on this page. Feels more "definitive" in a way Ni-Se is. Also reminds me of E9.


----------



## Immolate

@karmachameleon I agree with Rose. Your collage has a very surreal and dream-like quality to it, but there are instances of force and emotional intensity that suggest Se preference and specifically my understanding of the beta quadra. Force is present in the wave, lightning, drummer, and the central image of the woman who embodies animal aggression and power. I like that she appears heavily tattooed because it suggests a sacrifice of physical comfort and symbolizes strength, endurance and control. That's how I tend to interpret certain kinds of body modification. My favorite images are the woman, paper boats, and roses, and overall I'd say beta NF is appropriate for this collage.

(Will respond to others later in the day.)


----------



## Jakuri

karmachameleon said:


> View attachment 585970


Love the pics (esp. top left, top middle, middle left (obviously, that's why that one made to my collage as well), bottom left); cool to see that you and I agree on the middle left one is a good one, which appeared in my collage as well 

As for analysis, @Rose for a Heart and @lets mosey seemed to have covered all the grounds.
Regarding Enneagram, my initial impression is 4w3-7w8-8w9 (or 9w8). sx/sp seems to be the stacking.


----------



## Immolate

@Rose for a Heart I'm responding to your interpretation. The central image of the android is meant to express issues with identity and presence in the world. It's untarnished and lost in thought. I wanted to convey a contrast between longing (horizontal row) and fear (vertical row) of existing fully and legitimately in the world. The first image in the horizontal row is a cluster of stars, and to me it represents the mind or consciousness, untethered, the purest existence. I imagine the spark of sentience occurring here. The next image is a person's back, unblemished and covered in water, conveying the experience of sensation, something simple but profound for someone who's cut off from it. The next image is a woman's face, severe and ready for confrontation, but there's a fragmented understanding of human emotion and experience here. There's something not quite right with her sense of personhood. The vertical images correspond to the horizontal images. The first image is in contrast to the stars, a tethering to physicality and a bleeding through of reality. The next image is the realization that the body is a source of pleasure but also easily a source of suffering and limitation. The image of the man bound in rope continues with this theme, a sense of entrapment and immobility, paralysis in the world and the body. The final image is where longing and fear meet. There's a sense of turbulence and a desire for resolution.

I tried to keep it short (lol). I'd say this possibly reflects enneagram more than socionics.

I'll get to your latest collage soon!

In the meantime, I wanted to leave this here for @*Greyhart*, @*Jakuri* and @*owlet*.










Better? These images wouldn't be my first choice when representing myself, but I wanted to show the soft comfort you spoke of and these images drew me in for one reason or another. I even added food and drink.


----------



## Tad Cooper

owlet said:


> @*Tad Cooper* Thank you! Your analysis was very good - you should post a collage too!
> 
> I've got a few new ones (much thanks to @*lets mosey* ). I would appreciate any feedback!


This is very Ne/Si I think! The softness and pastels seem Si, but the content *like the bottom right) are more about exploration and fantasy! It seems more like observing from a distance than wanting to engage with the image, very peaceful!

(I tried to do one too)


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## Tad Cooper

Thorn said:


>


So much Se! Very romantic, mobile, active. Seems like you could engage with each situation. Visually stimulating. Maybe a little Te (controlled palette and low contrasts etc, but unsure).


----------



## SheWolf

Tad Cooper said:


> So much Se! Very romantic, mobile, active. Seems like you could engage with each situation. Visually stimulating. Maybe a little Te (controlled palette and low contrasts etc, but unsure).


Ya know, it's interesting that you mention that you could "engage" with the images I choose. I didn't notice it until you said it, but I'm very drawn to images that stimulate "action" and adventure, if you will, despite their bleakness.


----------



## orbit

I liked this the best:








My favorite thing is about the microcosm vs macrocosm thing going on here. You have a library juxtaposed with a solar system, and then a person standing against the heavens, and then the third one has two beings against a local cliff environment against many planets. 

It's very much fantastical and all of these components seem to be moving? The clouds are rolling/rippling/floating, and the galaxy is rippling and the waterfalls are falling and more clouds and planets to move. It seems to be about our place in the universe and the greater beyond and connecting with that higher imagination/fantasy and even moving with it. And when I mean moving with it I do not mean the people are going to be controlling the clouds (you chose things humans can't touch lol) but like a (koi) fish moving along its new environment and watching its new stream.
Anyway, I think Ti because there are separate components and it's systematizing and making a hierarchy? And Ne and Si of course with the fantasy and look beyond to wonder. 










The woman on the right pleases me. Feels like she is a scientist who is exploring. More wonder. Also simple palette and movement is good. Very good. Vintage feel. That is stereotypically Si. 

Also you have a tendency to make humans standing in front of a backdrop as if you are comparing the human to the rest of the world and showing how tiny we are. Or a new environment to explore (or light up). So Ne. 

Also do you like rocks? You include a lot of cliffs and mountains. 

------------------------------------
Also pictures with humans (with 2.3 faces) because *new* and everyone else is dumping their photos in now and so shall I. The bottom left expression actually evokes feeling wow.


----------



## Entropic

GIA Diamonds said:


> Are you holding back on me?


What do you mean? What exactly are you asking for?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Entropic said:


> The original image is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it shares the same coldness of mosey's pics, btw. It's probably done by a beta.


Well, I agree it seems pretty cold. I think it was part of your collage? So I wondered what you got out of it.


----------



## sinaasappel

Entropic said:


> What do you mean? What exactly are you asking for?


Everything..... :x
How do you see my collage as fe and ne valuing?


----------



## Immolate

Entropic said:


> Who is arguing what? What I'm saying is that I think your images *lack the inner Fi kind of warmth which is why I experience them as cold*. I don't focus on these Fe aspects owlet does and I don't share that experience at all.


Yes, I already said it comes down to a matter of perspective, Fi valuing types perceiving coldness where Fe valuing types do not.

NH hasn't posted any art as far as I'm aware, so I'd be interested in her preferences.

@Rose for a Heart These are the kind of images I feel self-conscious about sharing/admitting a connection to because of the vulnerability I perceive in them:


----------



## owlet

Entropic said:


> That's pretty much what you were saying though, because my counter-argument initially was that I rejected the idea precisely because they brought up irrelevant aspects. You counter with "but XYZ external things are still relevant", which actually does imply that you support the counter-opinion of my opinion. If you didn't, I fail to see why you'd still argue against me instead of agreeing with my position bearing some form of relevance.


I never said your position had no relevance, but rather than it was exclusionary, focusing on the internal world of the person without taking the external influences into consideration - cognition in a vacuum. Countering with external things being relevant is simply taking variables into consideration, as they should be in any kind of 'study', however small-scale and informal.



> Ok, I don't experience how my images are "overt" at all. I don't for example experience that blood in itself is an emotionally visceral thing. And I used that as an example; mosey's pictures are Si in how they are so detail-oriented. They often zoom in on little details or are littered with details, whereas Se pictures tend to have much broader strokes to them. I suck at explaining these things, but compare to NH's images if you want. There aren't many people that actually post strong Se images in here.


You images are emotionally 'overt' as they employ artistic techniques to garner a reaction from the viewer - blood is 'shocking' and shows suffering and struggle, rain crashing down etc. these are physical sensations that people can relate to themselves. They almost demand a response. But then, I did say these are down to interpretation, and I do think it would be very interesting to look at the analysts from an analytic perspective!
All the images are detailed, aside from possibly Curi's. Your images are very detailed, at least as much as mosey's if not more. Anyway:


> In contrast to Ni, Si is about direct interaction and unity (or discord) with one's surroundings, rather than abstract process and causal links.





> Who is arguing what? What I'm saying is that I think your images lack the inner Fi kind of warmth which is why I experience them as cold. I don't focus on these Fe aspects owlet does and I don't share that experience at all.


So Fi has an inner warmth Fe doesn't have?


----------



## Entropic

Distortions said:


> Well, I agree it seems pretty cold. I think it was part of your collage? So I wondered what you got out of it.


There's something about the way it's done that speaks to me. What it is I don't know. 



GIA Diamonds said:


> Everything..... :x
> How do you see my collage as fe and ne valuing?


Well, I see Fe because they give off that vibe or impression. Fe has its own way of how it's technically done, though I can't quite explain how so in words because it's more about the impression. Ne and alpha in general because of the kind of images you picked. They are just in general very alpha images.



owlet said:


> I never said your position had no relevance, but rather than it was exclusionary, focusing on the internal world of the person without taking the external influences into consideration - cognition in a vacuum. Countering with external things being relevant is simply taking variables into consideration, as they should be in any kind of 'study', however small-scale and informal.


Except I wasn't saying that at all. I was rejecting the idea of motivations saying something about cognition. Your idea of "cognition in a vacuum" doesn't at all fit how I conceptualize it. 



> You images are emotionally 'overt' as they employ artistic techniques to garner a reaction from the viewer - blood is 'shocking' and shows suffering and struggle, rain crashing down etc. these are physical sensations that people can relate to themselves. They almost demand a response. But then, I did say these are down to interpretation, and I do think it would be very interesting to look at the analysts from an analytic perspective!


Uh, ok, I have to say I disagree about that. I don't think the presence of blood has to be there for the sake of garnering a reaction from the viewer. Blood can also just be a physical detail in itself, an object that is there. It can be very symbolic without necessary purpose to elicit feelings in another. 

I honestly think you speak more from your own biased perspective and how you experience these pictures than what they actually say about the person that picked them. I made this image some time back, for example (I'm an GFX artist, I didn't draw it, just edited it):










The point of the blood was not for the sake of eliciting a reaction in the viewer, but I added the blood there because it seemed tasteful and just made the picture "deeper", or whatever, like it made sense. Alucard is a vampire, he drinks blood. He's biting on a protestant cross that's in his mouth. It just seems like a very nice touch of irony that there's blood running across the cross, in addition to him being a vampire making it just so much more fitting. It also represents his inner nature and self at some level, crying over a loss he can no longer consciously feel. 

That's the meaning of the blood, nothing more, nothing less. 



> All the images are detailed, aside from possibly Curi's. Your images are very detailed, at least as much as mosey's if not more. Anyway:


Obviously every image has some kind of detail to it, but Si detail is very different from Se detail. Se focuses on angles, to create impact and impressions. It wants to convey power. It tends to use stark colors and clear delineations between objects. 



> So Fi has an inner warmth Fe doesn't have?


Yes. Fi is a lot about some inner sentiment of the person:


----------



## Dangerose

edit: wrong thread but close enough


----------



## sinaasappel

Entropic said:


> There's something about the way it's done that speaks to me. What it is I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I see Fe because they give off that vibe or impression. Fe has its own way of how it's technically done, though I can't quite explain how so in words because it's more about the impression. Ne and alpha in general because of the kind of images you picked. They are just in general very alpha images.



How do alpha images compare to delta gamma or beta images?


----------



## orbit

Out of curiosity how does one take account for the four in both lets mosey and rose for a heart's collages, assuming they are indeed both four and they are Fe and Fi respectively? 

Is Enneagram prevalent in the technique itself? Or is content is Enneagram/motivations and technique/style is Socionics?


----------



## Immolate

Curi said:


> Out of curiosity how does one take account for the four in both lets mosey and rose for a heart's collages, assuming they are indeed both four and they are Fe and Fi respectively?
> 
> Is Enneagram prevalent in the technique itself? Or is content is Enneagram/motivations and technique/style is Socionics?


Seems to be technique/art style for the most part.


----------



## SheWolf

Try to type this without too much bias about what I already type as. 


* *


----------



## Immolate

@GIA Diamonds I quickly put this together because it's easy to overlook images behind a spoiler tag:


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entropic said:


> More enneagram-related, what you describe, imo. Your analysis in general doesn't really touch on cognition at all. Anyone can fear betrayal. If anything, what you describe sounds like typical type 6 issues would I have to relate it to some kind of type theory, than it does cognition.
> 
> Which is why I say that the pictures people choose seems more related to how they see themselves and their relationship with the world than it does cognition, in general. If one is going to analyze the pictures cognitively, you have to look at the style and presentation of the pictures and less of their content.
> 
> For example, the second picture is drawn more in Ne-Si style, using soft colors and objects don't stand out much from each other.


Enneagram is probably better revealed by this sort of thing, sure.

I don't think that a given picture being drawn in Ne-Si style is indicative of the meaning behind it for the person's selection of it being representative of an Ne-Si cognition. The purpose for selecting it does not have to be because it appeals to them because of it being on the same perceptive axis. Sometimes meaning is found even in things outside our "norm" if you will. It all depends on why they are being put together.

That said, I did not suggest Se valuing type per se. I said it was superficially Gamma Quadra concerns. That indicates that it could be Gamma, or it could be drives from those functions interacting with the other functions. Perhaps it is due to Role stress, for example; an Ne type with Se Role being explored.

This is why I make sure to state it when I say something is superficial in nature. A superficial analysis is the best that was possible in that specific instance, at least by me.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> Why disregard content and intention? Actually, this reminds me of an earlier post:


Hah. Your quote of To_August addresses exactly what I was trying to convey in the response I just posted.


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Hah. Your quote of To_August addresses exactly what I was trying to convey in the response I just posted.


Read a few more posts


----------



## Entropic

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Enneagram is probably better revealed by this sort of thing, sure.
> 
> I don't think that a given picture being drawn in Ne-Si style is indicative of the meaning behind it for the person's selection of it being representative of an Ne-Si cognition. The purpose for selecting it does not have to be because it appeals to them because of it being on the same perceptive axis. Sometimes meaning is found even in things outside our "norm" if you will. It all depends on why they are being put together.


No, I agree. Someone can pick a picture that is not representative of their quadra for a multitude of reasons. 



> That said, I did not suggest Se valuing type per se. I said it was superficially Gamma Quadra concerns. That indicates that it could be Gamma, or it could be drives from those functions interacting with the other functions. Perhaps it is due to Role stress, for example; an Ne type with Se Role being explored.
> 
> This is why I make sure to state it when I say something is superficial in nature. A superficial analysis is the best that was possible in that specific instance, at least by me.


Well, if you do suggest the pictures seem gamma, you do suggest they are Se valuing too. It's implicit in what gamma represents. You can't say the picture is gamma and then say "but not Se". That doesn't work.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

owlet said:


> I would have to argue against this. The image itself being chosen is representative of an agenda by the person choosing it - people are drawn to certain aspects of art in terms (often) of how they can relate it to themselves or the world around them and so it can become a means of expressing their way of thinking about their life (both internal and external) - which is cognition. Cognition is how your brain works to make sense of the stimuli around it and, in terms of Socionics and JCF etc., these are based in individual preferences and focuses - what people value in terms of methods of both interacting with and making sense of the world and themselves. I think to exclude that aspect creates a kind of 'vacuum' in which you try to separate the person from the world, but the way people perceive is world-focused, even if they're introverted, as the way (many) people are brought up includes bringing the world 'into' them to form understanding. You can't have one without the other.
> 
> 
> See, this is where the interpretative aspect of the collages comes into play, as I would wholeheartedly disagree on the images coming across as impersonal. I think the analyses of these collages can actually say a lot about the person doing the analysis - maybe moreso than the person who chose the images in the first place, as there's an inference of meaning placed onto them (while the initial collages are often posted with no commentary).
> 
> But to keep on topic, I've said before I see a very deep emotion in most images posted by @*lets mosey* - I was genuinely surprised when people said otherwise. It's not 'gushy' or melodramatic emotion - it's not in-your-face - but it's an underlying, more powerful feeling that makes me think Mosey is actually very in tune with her emotions (that's probably presumptuous for me to say - sorry, Mosey!) while being more detached from the physical 'reality' of the world. A lot of her images seem symbolic of something within herself, and that seems Ni to me.


I, too, see a deep and abiding emotion in Mosey. There is a sense of detachment, yes, but detachment for a cause. It is a feeling. I strikes me as a feeling of distance and isolation and an...inhibition, of sorts. Like the mosaic glasswork behind the keyhole. Its like the door is locked. It is strong, sure, but is skilled? Is it wielded in the way 3D is wielded? Is it omnipresent in the manner of 4D?

That is actually why I type Mosey Fi HA. Emotion being there and expressed only indicates Normative if you ask me. Its how it is expressed, and how it is felt internally by the person experiencing it, and how it can be extrapolated. I don't see the extrapolations of 3D from Mosey. (No offense Mose - maybe you do I just don't see it! ^^)


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I, too, see a deep and abiding emotion in Mosey. There is a sense of detachment, yes, but detachment for a cause. It is a feeling. I strikes me as a feeling of distance and isolation and an...inhibition, of sorts. Like the mosaic glasswork behind the keyhole. Its like the door is locked. It is strong, sure, but is skilled? Is it wielded in the way 3D is wielded? Is it omnipresent in the manner of 4D?
> 
> That is actually why I type Mosey Fi HA. Emotion being there and expressed only indicates Normative if you ask me. Its how it is expressed, and how it is felt internally by the person experiencing it, and how it can be extrapolated. I don't see the extrapolations of 3D from Mosey. *(No offense Mose - maybe you do I just don't see it! ^^)*


 @Curi called my Fi sentiment proverbial and low-dimensional the other day.

Fuck you guys.

(Fine, okay, no offense taken.)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entropic said:


> No, I agree. Someone can pick a picture that is not representative of their quadra for a multitude of reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you do suggest the pictures seem gamma, you do suggest they are Se valuing too. It's implicit in what gamma represents. You can't say the picture is gamma and then say "but not Se". That doesn't work.


No, sorry, that's a false attribution. The very nature of the phraseology "It seems Fi and Se, at least superficially. Gamma vibe" indicates a lack of sureness, and a lack of reasoning, which communicates that it is not an actual attempt to declare a type. Further, the picture can seem FiSe without the person making the collage being FiSe. There is the matter of my own perception possibly being off, and there is the matter of the words deliberately being vague and not an emphatic statement of fact. I can too say the picture is Gamma but the user is not Se, and I can too say that something is gamma but not Se as long as I say "It seems like x superficially but also seems to not be X^2, so I am not totally sure if it is in the X family even if it seems so".


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

OK, this was definitely one of the hardest collages to put together. People aren't my forte.


----------



## sinaasappel

lets mosey said:


> @GIA Diamonds I quickly put this together because it's easy to overlook images behind a spoiler tag:


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Vermillion

Yeah... how about we all simplify this and decide not to fucking type people by their collages, because that's riddled with uncertainty and variation in interpretations? :mellow:

Like, literally, I don't care if you say my collages are LII, because that doesn't say much about my cognition. The same way if I think your collages are Se, doesn't mean you're an Se valuer. Maybe you picked an image I see as Se for Si reasons. Who the hell knows? 

What matters most is the person's own motivations in making the collage, and their OWN interpretation of it, because THAT'S WHAT REALLY TELLS YOU WHAT THEY WERE THINKING!


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> What matters most is the person's own motivations in making the collage, and their OWN interpretation of it, because THAT'S WHAT REALLY TELLS YOU WHAT THEY WERE THINKING!


Isn't this what's been argued, though? Meaning and intention are worth considering because they reflect thought processes? Unless you're focusing on enneagram here.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Isn't this what's been argued, though? Meaning and intention are worth considering because they reflect thought processes? Unless you're focusing on enneagram here.


No I don't see this having been argued in every context. Quite frankly, I read the entire argument, and I thought it was a total clusterfuck of misunderstanding this way and that. So I want to present a simple and clean opinion that I think is the best way to deal with visual typing. And that's what I did.


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> No I don't see this having been argued *in every context*. Quite frankly, I read the entire argument, and I thought it was a total clusterfuck of misunderstanding this way and that. So I want to present a simple and clean opinion that I think is the best way to deal with visual typing. And that's what I did.


OK.


----------



## Vermillion

Tbh I could start arguing with everyone here right now because I'm feeling restless and playful but I think I'll take my leave now lol... I've been hanging out with a large gang of guys and I'm not 100% sober, so I'm a bit more aggressive and challenging than normal. Good day/night/whatever


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> Tbh I could start arguing with everyone here right now because I'm feeling restless and playful but I think I'll take my leave now lol... I've been hanging out with a large gang of guys and I'm not 100% sober, so I'm a *bit more aggressive and challenging than norma*l. Good day/night/whatever


You just seem frustrated, lol. Good day/night/whatever.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> You just seem frustrated, lol. Good day/night/whatever.


I am! I had a nice and straightforward outing and then there's all these fucking logical mindgames here and I'm like AHHH THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE CONCISE! Also you can't really be sweet and sensitive if you're hanging out with a ton of guys because that's just... not gonna work lol. So I'm not in a conciliatory mood exactly. Ahh whatever lmao


----------



## Entropic

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> No, sorry, that's a false attribution. The very nature of the phraseology "It seems Fi and Se, at least superficially. Gamma vibe" indicates a lack of sureness, and a lack of reasoning, which communicates that it is not an actual attempt to declare a type. Further, the picture can seem FiSe without the person making the collage being FiSe. There is the matter of my own perception possibly being off, and there is the matter of the words deliberately being vague and not an emphatic statement of fact. I can too say the picture is Gamma but the user is not Se, and I can too say that something is gamma but not Se as long as I say "It seems like x superficially but also seems to not be X^2, so I am not totally sure if it is in the X family even if it seems so".


I would have to reread what you wrote exactly, but from what I remember, you didn't just say that gamma was possible or more plausible, but you did heavily imply you thought it was the most logical conclusion.

Either way, I'm out. I feel like no one actually gets wtf I'm trying to get at when I suggest how to derive typological meaning from images, and really, my patience has run dry and I don't feel like I really have any further interest to explain myself anymore. I think what I said was clear enough and if people don't get that, it's their job to inquiry further to get it, because I cba to explain it much more than I already have had.


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> I am! I had a nice and straightforward outing and then there's all *these fucking logical mindgames* here and I'm like AHHH THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE CONCISE! Also you can't really be sweet and sensitive if you're hanging out with a ton of guys because that's just... not gonna work lol. So I'm not in a conciliatory mood exactly. Ahh whatever lmao


Ah, mindgames? lol. I didn't want you to think I took offense or thought you were being too aggressive or combative. Maybe my response seemed that way. Your less than conciliatory mood is kind of refreshing.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Ah, mindgames? lol. I didn't want you to think I took offense or thought you were being too aggressive or combative. Maybe my response seemed that way.


No it's got nothing to do with taking offense actually lol. I'm not upset I just think the entire argument beforehand was too steeped in bs semantics to actually arrive at any real and solid conclusion yeah?



> Your less than conciliatory mood is kind of refreshing.


I tend to talk like that when I'm feeling relaxed, I think. A lot of people think I'm naturally uptight, precise, and controlled, but it's not my preferred state because that's very consciously created.

And like yesterday was basically like girls' night or something, and unfortunately I chose to hang out with these really sweet and gentle girls who I think are great people, but like... I hated having to be all nice and demure around them. They were all so _soft_. And I don't feel challenged or excited by hanging out with people who cushion my emotions too much and validate me a lot. It's great for a while but gets stagnant,, feel so much better today I think


----------



## Dangerose

I know I'm persona non grata here but it seems the bubble of today's argument has broken?

I find it somewhat interesting how many people on here are uncomfortable with very overtly expressive people and I'm curious what that means. I had to laugh when Mosey posted a bunch of blurred faces and then asked Curi if any of them appealed to her - were they _too_ expressive?

:laughing:

But not just them, I see it surprisingly frequently on this thread. 

That does seem like something that could be connected to a feeling function. 

Personally I like my faces to be expressive and I'm somewhat uncomfortable with the 'blurred faces' type images, they do feel very cold though I understand there's emotion I'm not intuiting. I thought Entropic's notion that it was connected to a lack of Fi to be interesting; I was assuming these images were high Fi [self-contained] and lower Fe. I've been hoping this gets discussed more.

I've been posting sinful numbers of collages on the Enneagram thread.

These were for fictional characters of mine:



















I did this for myself with the same concept in mind:










Some others:




























These were meant to be representing shame, anger, and fear:




























Types 1, 9, and 2




























Another










My fave is this. I am also curious if my preference for gifs over images says anything about my type - static/dynamic dichotomy, for instance?


















Mine all seem sufficiently Si, I think?
And probably Fe


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entropic said:


> I would have to reread what you wrote exactly, but from what I remember, you didn't just say that gamma was possible or more plausible, but you did heavily imply you thought it was the most logical conclusion.
> 
> Either way, I'm out. I feel like no one actually gets wtf I'm trying to get at when I suggest how to derive typological meaning from images, and really, my patience has run dry and I don't feel like I really have any further interest to explain myself anymore. I think what I said was clear enough and if people don't get that, it's their job to inquiry further to get it, because I cba to explain it much more than I already have had.


I did not imply that it was the most logical conclusion, I implied that it was all that I could see on a superficial level, as an overall vibe that may or may not make sense as an actual type. If it came across some other way, then there was a failure of communication at some point, possibly in my way of saying it. Apologies for any irritations that has caused.

I am pretty sure I get what you are saying. You are saying that the style of artwork communicates something about the way information was channeled through the artist's mind, the way that their mind works, but that the same is not true for those who then find that art. It sounds like you do not believe that a person can be typed for their taste in art, because motivation rather than cognition plays into seeking out art; the point of contention is that people here I think are saying that motivation is powered by cognition, that your cognition has an affect on your motivation and vice versa. Its the same thing about mixing Enneagram with other type systems and equating them. Its a difference of opinion, nothing more. Either you think that this idea has something, or you don't. Or you are unsure, like me.


----------



## SheWolf

Little Lotte said:


>


I'm sorry, but for whatever reason I really love that quote.  ♥


----------



## Entropic

@Fenix Wulfheart but in short, no. Now I'm really done though.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

All right then. Take care of yaself, see ya around.


----------



## sinaasappel

I walked into something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob

GIA Diamonds said:


> I walked into something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take pictures of it at various angles and make a collage of it here. :wink:


----------



## sinaasappel

Scoobyscoob said:


> Take pictures of it at various angles and make a collage of it here. :wink:


I actually think I have one image to sum it up











* *




I initially thought "well they're arguing but what for.....? An idea about how to approach things...." so then I looked up arguing and was thinking it was too generic and seemed one sided, like one way to do it was wrong. So then I thought Gemini because it's usually double sided and I see it more as a filter than the typical description of double sided


----------



## Scoobyscoob

GIA Diamonds said:


> I actually think I have one image to sum it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially thought "well they're arguing but what for.....? An idea about how to approach things...." so then I looked up arguing and was thinking it was too generic and seemed one sided, like one way to do it was wrong. So then I thought Gemini because it's usually double sided and I see it more as a filter than the typical description of double sided


Nice picture! Hm, I don't see arguing. I like your Gemini interpretation because that then made me think about the duality of nature and the universe. Incidentally, this post is in the Socionics subforum which claims that a duality in relationships is the key to well... peace and harmony which brings balance to two people who are otherwise unbalanced on their own. It's a very Yin/Yang view and approach to life which I think kind of resonates in the photo you chose. Jung even writes of it in his books on psychology. It's also referred to as the anima and the animus: The dual nature of all things in life. Feminine/Masculine, Male/Female, Light/Dark, etc. It's a very Eastern way of thinking as opposed to a singular or granular approach to Western thought. I dunno, just some thoughts I had after you mentioned Gemini for the picture you chose. :smile:


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> We agree. I haven't found many people as open or receptive to the idea.


Count me in that club. Death holds no power unless you let it. It is merely the next journey. Or oblivion. But if its oblivion, I won't care anyway. Loss of others is where it hurts, for me.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

owlet said:


> ??? It's just off-topic? Because this thread is about typing collages - visual typing - not a debate thread. It's going to ruin it for everyone else having these big blocks of debate happening. I'm going to bed currently, so this is my last post before I go to sleep, *but why are people assuming it's being hushed up? That's really irritating. Don't assume things like that.*
> 
> I don't believe it's relevant to this thread, and am perfectly happy to discuss it via PM - but if you don't want to I guess we're not going to discuss it. Oh well.


No, sorry, but it is. The behavior of trying to move it to another thread or even to PM is inherently an act of dictating when and where a discussion is appropriate, which is in itself a judgment. Judgments do in fact come across as attempts to control, and in the case of controlling what is said...that's hushing things up. Its the same reason I am reluctant to move things to PM like that when it actually is relevant. I'd sooner drop a subject than try to hush it up like that.

How can we expect anyone to learn from each other's mistakes if we hide those mistakes in the depths of an inbox? Similarly, when someone is bothered by this sort of discussion, it is important to remember that it is not their responsibility to participate in these debates. This is a public forum, where each person's words can be heard as needed. Someone else possibly being uncomfortable about reading a debate that they are not participating in is not the problem of those in the debate, especially when it is a pertinent topic. If a person is uncomfortable, it is that person's responsibility to acknowledge their own needs and to walk away, move on, not read it, skip ahead, or whatever it is that will make them comfortable. Or, if you are like me, then read it anyway, because the fact that it is uncomfortable indicates that there IS something to learn there.

Anyway. I'm curious to see what @Night Huntress has to say. In particular, I am curious to see where my own understanding of Fi and Fe in relation to these collages may be off. Night Huntress, where do you think people are going wrong here, specifically, and what would you suggest to improve methods (with the understanding that "getting someone's real type" is not expected when typing art choices)?


----------



## Jakuri

Curi said:


> I think there's a lot more in life to fear than death and the end of life sounds peaceful and liberating. I'm happy we're mortal and able to die, and since I'm content with that function, I guess I don't have reason to think much of it. Would you want to live forever?





lets mosey said:


> We agree. I haven't found many people as open or receptive to the idea.


We are merely part of this endless life cycle of this universe anyway. Old being replaced with new and all that. I think it is natural and necessary. And living forever...I think I would get bored eventually at some point. Liberation at some point? Oh yes.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Night Huntress said:


> It stopped being about you when I said I'm leaving you out, and that your pictures were only a launch point. When I say I'm done with something, I mean that, plain and simple.





lets mosey said:


> lol, I can't believe this shit is still going. Yes, interpreting my choices and explaining how they come across Fi or Fe is very much relevant to the thread, but that took a turn for the personal and quite frankly it detracts from the point of the thread when we're sitting here arguing about depth and coldness and presumably talking around each other. I've posted several images that I perceive as belonging to specific quadras and I think it's worth discussing and trying to come to more objective understandings of Fi and Fe. I've tried to engage specific people in the past only to be overlooked for the most part, so that's certainly been frustrating.


Huntress. I'm pretty sure that when Mosey said the above, it was not an attempt to claim that what you were saying was returning to being personally directed. Everything Mosey said in that post was in the past tense in a manner which makes me quite sure Mosey was trying to ensure that it didn't become personal, rather than saying you actually were. Then the remainder of that discussion looked to me a lot like talking past one another. Hence Mosey needing to say that there was no claim being made that you are being flimsy with your word - it isn't about that, from where Mose is coming from, just like it isn't about Mosey at all with where your discussion is coming from. At least that is my understanding! @[email protected]

Anyway, I believe that both of you are quite willing to have this objective discussion, yet somehow there is a sort of barrier here. Each seems inclined to see different motivations for what is said, than what was intended.

I believe Mosey's post was more about voicing a personal frustration with how things had been before, both in being overlooked and in things turning too personal for Mosey's taste. This is not saying that Huntress were actually doing this, though! What was said and what was claimed are not necessarily the same thing, in this context, precisely because of somewhat ambiguous wording and past tense phrasing.

I think Huntress is feeling misunderstood here, what with needing to say that "when i say I'm done....I'm done" in the first place. Perhaps seeking a common ground of what actually is being talked about could help here. For example, what actually is "depth" and "coldness" in this context, and WHY does that relate to type? Sure, this is what was said about specific images, but there are other images on this thread which are easily described as deep or cold. So what then is deep, and what is cold, and what does that say about people? What are we actually even meaning with what we say here?

My apologies if I am overstepping, here.


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Huntress. I'm pretty sure that when Mosey said the above, it was not an attempt to claim that what you were saying was returning to being personally directed. Everything Mosey said in that post was in the past tense in a manner which makes me quite sure Mosey was trying to ensure that it didn't become personal, rather than saying you actually were. Then the remainder of that discussion looked to me a lot like talking past one another. Hence Mosey needing to say that there was no claim being made that you are being flimsy with your word - it isn't about that, from where Mose is coming from, just like it isn't about Mosey at all with where your discussion is coming from. At least that is my understanding! @[email protected]
> 
> Anyway, I believe that both of you are quite willing to have this objective discussion, yet somehow there is a sort of barrier here. Each seems inclined to see different motivations for what is said, than what was intended.
> 
> I believe Mosey's post was more about voicing a personal frustration with how things had been before, both in being overlooked and in things turning too personal for Mosey's taste. This is not saying that Huntress were actually doing this, though! What was said and what was claimed are not necessarily the same thing, in this context, precisely because of somewhat ambiguous wording and past tense phrasing.
> 
> I think Huntress is feeling misunderstood here, what with needing to say that "when i say I'm done....I'm done" in the first place. Perhaps seeking a common ground of what actually is being talked about could help here. For example, what actually is "depth" and "coldness" in this context, and WHY does that relate to type? Sure, this is what was said about specific images, but there are other images on this thread which are easily described as deep or cold. So what then is deep, and what is cold, and what does that say about people? What are we actually even meaning with what we say here?
> 
> My apologies if I am overstepping, here.


Hm, no, you got it. My initial response was meant to clarify I didn't want the discussion itself dismissed. What I didn't like was how personal it got and how certain users seemed to continually misunderstand or misinterpret each other. I do think I have the right to request people stop digging into something personal.

I posted quite a few examples of what I perceive as Fe and Fi expression. I don't know how much more I can say I'm interested in understanding the difference.


----------



## owlet

@Night Huntress @Fenix Wulfheart Your responses are making me feel pressured into doing something I don't want to. I've said what I'm happy to do and you guys can dislike that all you like and call it what you like, but I'm stepping out.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

OK. You don't have to participate or even interact with me - or hell, even ever acknowledge me again for that matter. No hard feelings on my end. Have a good one.


----------



## Tad Cooper

owlet said:


> I like your description! I was also wondering how you'd separate Se story continuation vs Ne exploration?


Se is a full story with a beginning, middle and end, or just a beginning or a middle or an end. Ne is starting halfway and not really moving forwards, but looking all around. Like Se/Ni works forward in a linear way, Ne/Si stands there and looks down the paths around it, or explores the big area....makes sense?


----------



## Tad Cooper

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> No, sorry, but it is. The behavior of trying to move it to another thread or even to PM is inherently an act of dictating when and where a discussion is appropriate, which is in itself a judgment. Judgments do in fact come across as attempts to control, and in the case of controlling what is said...that's hushing things up. Its the same reason I am reluctant to move things to PM like that when it actually is relevant. I'd sooner drop a subject than try to hush it up like that.
> 
> How can we expect anyone to learn from each other's mistakes if we hide those mistakes in the depths of an inbox? Similarly, when someone is bothered by this sort of discussion, it is important to remember that it is not their responsibility to participate in these debates. This is a public forum, where each person's words can be heard as needed. Someone else possibly being uncomfortable about reading a debate that they are not participating in is not the problem of those in the debate, especially when it is a pertinent topic. If a person is uncomfortable, it is that person's responsibility to acknowledge their own needs and to walk away, move on, not read it, skip ahead, or whatever it is that will make them comfortable. Or, if you are like me, then read it anyway, because the fact that it is uncomfortable indicates that there IS something to learn there.
> 
> Anyway. I'm curious to see what @*Night Huntress* has to say. In particular, I am curious to see where my own understanding of Fi and Fe in relation to these collages may be off. Night Huntress, where do you think people are going wrong here, specifically, and what would you suggest to improve methods (with the understanding that "getting someone's real type" is not expected when typing art choices)?


I think I see what you mean with the control thing, but I think it makes sense to keep debates out of this thread - maybe make a debate thread if you want to debate things? (There's a subforum for it I think!) I dont really want to read a debate in a thread about collages - collages are fun and debates can get really boring!

Anyway, collages!
I was wondering what people thought about this sort of art?


----------



## To_august

Curi said:


> Yes I refer to that thread; I was surprised by such humor because bleh, Socionics tends to run pretty dry and serious XP I'm sorry about your workweeks but not really because it was, indeed, entertaining.


Yesss, let's dilute dryness with a healthy dose of fun!



> I find your concern about mortality unusual because I don't think much about mortality and I don't see many people openly talking about it (unless you are JK Rowling). I think there's a lot more in life to fear than death and the end of life sounds peaceful and liberating. I'm happy we're mortal and able to die, and since I'm content with that function, I guess I don't have reason to think much of it.


Hmm. I think it's quite different. Theme of mortality was always present everywhere and at all times, be it Old Egyptian era or Shakespeare's Hamlet or contemporary Tim Burton. It's not just about the fear of death of oneself. This way death is just a halt. There's nothing to fear about my halt. Once it happens I won't care anymore. It can be liberating and peaceful, indeed, especially if you arrange it to be so for yourself, but usually I don't find the end to be that peaceful. In most cases people die due to diseases, accidents, assaults or just their body failing to function any longer. Before even approaching your halt you are destined to wither and decay both physically and mentally. You have to live with awareness that sooner or later everyone and everything you love will cease to exist and leave you with a hole inside yourself. And holes will only grow in number with time. Holes that can not be ever filled. Mortality as I meant it is exploration of life and death, ability or inability to transcend the limits of life and death, exploration of whether something happens on the other side and if so then what it is about and if not then what's the point, who we are and why we should endure the suffering any longer.



> Would you want to live forever?


In a sense of being unable to die, definitely not. In a sense of having an unlimited lifespan, probably yes, but only if everybody around would have the same ability. It's not fun to watch all you loved ones go away. I don't have a definite answer to that question yet. Maybe I already live forever. Maybe we all already do.



> Hm. Wait, so you use repression to build up concentrations of feelings so you can feel yourself live? Except at the same time, it's not a good equilibrium and you pretend it doesn't exist until you do acknowledge your bastards and reach equilibrium?


No, it's not about feeling live. I just meant super-ego pull. I know people mentioning unadulterated expression of oneself, who you really are, importance of self-expression without "artificial" barriers and to me it's building the very barriers, acting according to build up schemes and rules is what makes me feel me actually.

There can't be equilibrium. I don't think it's possible for me, at least. And probably I don't want to achieve it. There's an ongoing struggle. It's like you captured a criminal and put it behind the bars, but the criminal is in fact also you, and you can't ignore this fact or break the link with something that exists inside yourself, so you let him out play at times for a bit, but make sure he wouldn't overstep the boundaries and if he does you throw him back behind the bars. Rinse, repeat. You can't shut down or ignore it completely and can't yield to it, because it also wouldn't be true to yourself.



> The third reason is most understandable to me lol. I'm jealous of people who can find the real world exciting and thrilling.


Same here


----------



## Darkbloom

Updated version:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Scoobyscoob said:


> Honestly, this is another reason why I wanted to stay out of this thread. People have already taken a liking to attempt to re-type me on this forum, which I find to be annoying and stressful to have to deal with in a polite manner.


Haven't you commented on people's types yourself? So I'm not sure if you're the right one to complain.



FearAndTrembling said:


> We have discussed this before. Your sig.


We might have touched on it, but I don't know... And there's a difference between "overthinking can be bad" and "we're all part of a hive-mind and that's a good thing" or whatever it was.



Tad Cooper said:


> I dont really want to read a debate in a thread about collages - collages are fun and debates can get really boring!


Well, it's a thread about visual typing, so I don't think debates about how to approach that method is entirely out of place.

About the current talk about death, I don't like it lol. I prefer the idea of living forever, even if it meant watching everyone around me die until I'm all alone. 



Amaranthine said:


> Updated version:


:crying:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> Haven't you commented on people's types yourself? So I'm not sure if you're the right one to complain.
> 
> 
> We might have touched on it, but I don't know... And there's a difference between "overthinking can be bad" and "we're all part of a hive-mind and that's a good thing" or whatever it was.
> 
> 
> Well, it's a thread about visual typing, so I don't think debates about how to approach that method is entirely out of place.
> 
> About the current talk about death, I don't like it lol. I prefer the idea of living forever, even if it meant watching everyone around me die until I'm all alone.
> 
> 
> :crying:


I was pretty buzzed last night.

But the hive mind thing. Like a Queen Ant. The most important part of the colony. Must live at all costs. But she is actually a slave in a sense. The hive mind is still in control. That is also how Tolstoy sees history. King and Queens are slaves to the unconscious hive mind of humanity.

I wish I could draw or had any artistic talent. I would draw a Queen ant in chains and spice it up with some other stuff too.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FearAndTrembling said:


> But the hive mind thing. Like a Queen Ant. The most important part of the colony. Must live at all costs. But she is actually a slave in a sense. The hive mind is still in control. That is also how Tolstoy sees history. King and Queens are slaves to the unconscious hive mind of humanity.
> 
> I wish I could draw or had any artistic talent. *I would draw a Queen ant in chains and spice it up with some other stuff too.*


Well now


----------



## Rose for a Heart

On death, I am kind of confused with people saying that they do not fear death.

Fear of death to me is the ultimate fear, the one from where a LOT if not all of your other fears come. You are constantly doing everything you can to stay alive. If you were suddenly thrust into a situation where you were dying, you would freak the fuck out. You are dying, and there is NO ONE else who will share this terror, this experience. Everything is coming to a halt. You will no longer exist! People fear death very deeply. Doesn't mean they want to live forever, it's just...so natural, so instinctual to do that.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> Well now


I am limited by my lack of talent. lol. I have always had bad penmanship/handwriting. I see images in things all the time too. They create themselves. My bathroom floor for example. I have seen so many portraits that are already drawn in there. They aren't actually drawn in there but I see how they can be.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Rose for a Heart said:


> On death, I am kind of confused with people saying that they do not fear death.


Makes me wonder how they're still alive if that's really true.



FearAndTrembling said:


> I am limited by my lack of talent. lol. I have always had bad penmanship/handwriting. I see images in things all the time too. They create themselves. My bathroom floor for example. I have seen so many portraits that are already drawn in there. They aren't actually drawn in there but I see how they can be.


Yeah, I don't experience that kind of thing.


----------



## Immolate

Rose for a Heart said:


> On death, I am kind of confused with people saying that they do not fear death.
> 
> Fear of death to me is the ultimate fear, the one from where a LOT if not all of your other fears come. You are constantly doing everything you can to stay alive. If you were suddenly thrust into a situation where you were dying, you would freak the fuck out. You are dying, and there is NO ONE else who will share this terror, this experience. Everything is coming to a halt. You will no longer exist! People fear death very deeply. Doesn't mean they want to live forever, it's just...so natural, so instinctual to do that.


I don't speak for @Curi or anyone else who's commented on their preference. Personally, I don't mean to say I would prefer the actual physical act of dying, especially a more violent or perhaps lonely death. I very much do want to avoid getting hit by a bus. I'm not implying I have a death wish or that I'm immune to certain instincts. I more so liken it to the idea that life is an endless and oftentimes tiresome cycle and that true freedom is the breaking away from that cycle. When it comes to discussions of life after death, for example, I do tend to prefer the thought of non-existence to any kind of existence, altered or otherwise. I've only briefly discussed this with Curi. Maybe she'll be willing to share her point of view.


----------



## orbit

lets mosey said:


> I don't speak for @Curi or anyone else who's commented on their preference. Personally, I don't mean to say I would prefer the actual physical act of dying, especially a more violent or perhaps lonely death. I very much do want to avoid getting hit by a bus. I'm not implying I have a death wish or that I'm immune to certain instincts. I more so liken it to the idea that life is an endless and oftentimes tiresome cycle and that true freedom is the breaking away from that cycle. When it comes to discussions of life after death, for example, I do tend to prefer the thought of non-existence to any kind of existence, altered or otherwise. I've only briefly discussed this with Curi. Maybe she'll be willing to share her point of view.


I agree with lets mosey here. 
I do fear the actual act of dying greatly (unless I die in my sleep peacefully or it's insta-death and no pain. I fear pain more than death). 
It's just philosophically I would prefer to have not lived (like her). Or if someone came along and shot me in the head tomorrow or ten minutes from now, on a non-instinctual level of my brain and blatantly ignoring my hormones, I would be fine with that. I would be gone and yeah. That's nice. 

I'm often so impressed that so many people have the will and strength to live. (I do too but I have a fairly cozy life). 

Hm... Side note but in my head, parents have an obligation to their children because they took their consent away when they brought them in the world and in return for taking away that consent either on purpose or accidentally, you are therefore required to treat your child with respect for the rest of their lives. And I don't say this because I resent my parents, I love both of my parents quite dearly.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Death makes life worth living. Life derives most of its value from it. What would life mean without death? Its stock price would fall through the floor. It is like it has to exist. Life and death. It's a smart system actually.


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## Immolate

@*Jakuri* That's a good point about providing a source. I appreciate how you take the time to credit the artists whenever you post a collage. I've become a bit more mindful of this. I took note of a few artists I liked while I was looking for images recently.

Aykut Aydoğdu










MIKE DARGAS (I'm not positive all of the images in the collage are his, though)










Vladimir Kush (normally don't gravitate toward this specific style but I like the content)










Also, yes, I will be commenting on your collages! You must exercise patience with me.

---

Okay, for those who asked about owlet's images:

charlie bowater
Little Oil Art
https://www.artstation.com/artist/aurahack

@lavendersnow (not sure if owlet already shared her tumblr, but here are the links anyway)


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Curi said:


> This one is centered around vulnerability and some other stuff? The RR (right right) girl has her throat exposed, her eyes slightly open, and her arms outstretched, not even defending herself. The glitter on her is interesting. The RM (right middle) girl has her back turned on the world, which usually is an upset position, and her bangs is splayed over face, meaning she doesn't care anymore to move them anymore. Hand petting her showing love and a strong relationship because usually when girls have their back on the world they tend to blow up when someone touches them. A clear sign of trust.
> MM is not very vulnerable, and I have no idea what she's doing. Well she's covered herself in vines and she seems to be shifting through it and she's realized she's caught and she's challenging you.
> ML has her back against and she's staring into the city landscape. Obvious contemplative position. At least in the movies. Her arms are to her chest.
> Anyway, these collages thus far are catching all these women in their low moments and show various reactions/contexts of how these play out. Hm... And these connect and make a relationship to the viewer because the eye contact all make it seem like you are approaching them. So I suppose these pose the question of how do you deal with people in their low moments?
> Finally LL, which actually does fit with above paragraph. Girl has her head lowered and you have double vision of her (are you drunk?) and she's staring at you with wide eyes, except her lips don't seem to quite indicate she's scared. She's cautious. Her eyebrows are lowered so she's concentrated and concerned... Anyway girl who you are approaching while drunk and it's like questioning what kind of person you are when you are intoxicated?
> 
> I like these because there is a complex set of emotions (not just vulnerability) going on and they don't just sit there. They engage the viewer and provoke thought. For type, IDK. I guess this deals with will and relationships so Fi-Se?


Thank you for the analysis  I agree that there is strong Fi-Se in this collage. In fact, this one was a lot more revealing than I intended it to be.

The underlying theme for this collage was a preoccupation with not being "seen" for who I am. For awhile, I've had recurrent feelings of being misconstrued, and misinterpreted to satisfy others' viewpoints. This is why all the faces are either concealed or out of focus. The first image (which is probably the most straightforward), shows this in full. Even if I'm acting without garishness or reserve, there's still a sort of awkwardness with expressing myself naturally. A common nagging feeling I've had was that I didn't put enough effort to be as authentic as possible. 

The second image is my default position for new environments. I prefer to hang back and get a good view or overall idea so as to know what I might be getting into. However, this has caused me to miss opportunities to immerse myself in something that was overall worthwhile. And yes, I did also choose it because of how contemplative the girl was. 

Next, I interpret the girl in the vines as a tendency to blend into the environment. (Both in a figurative and literal sense.) I'm very quiet outside of the Internet, which does contribute to feeling "invisible" at times. But I've tried to pride myself in that predilection, hence her raised arms, which strikes me as a bit prideful and aloof. Anyway, this picture illustrates my point better but it just didn't mesh well with the overall collage:


* *















Continuing on, the fourth picture represents some of my lowest moments. A need to retreat into myself more and more, and to reject any offers for help or reassurance. It isn't something that I'd like to go into detail, to be honest.

Finally, the last girl symbolizes an obsession to appear more interesting than I really am. (At least, this is just my perspective.) The iridescent glitter represents how temporary this preoccupation is, and how pointless it is in the end. Though it can be hard to not dwell over it. 

Wow. Type 4 image problems here.


----------



## Immolate

@Jakuri Finally sitting down and offering what I can. At a glance and to no one's surprise, your collages are very Ne and Si. There's a strong emphasis on exploration (dreamscapes), wonder (details of everyday life magnified and made otherworldly), and comfort (sleep and detached observation). Emotions tend to be subdued and expressed outwardly which says Ti and Fe to me. 

*Set V *

I like how sharp and bright the eyes look in the top right image. This strikes me as the most alive and awake collage in the set. I'm not too familiar with the characters (I know I should be at this point) but my overall impression is a sense of excitement and appreciation for the new day. This is in contrast to the usual theme of retreating into dreams and contemplation as a way of interpreting or dealing with the world. The second collage starts to slip into dreams as the day winds down. The girl faces away from her desk and the floor breaks away beneath her. Is this an escape from work and the humdrum details of everyday life? The girl in the bottom row also undermines work by sitting on her desk and staring at the clouds as they roll by. There's a sense of looking upwards and away in all of the images, as if wanting to detach and exist in a twilight state. The image of the forest and starry sky especially says this to me.

The third collage is especially soft in execution and content (clouds, petals in the wind, even the ocean is calm and parts for the viewer). There's a lot of movement here, a theme also present in the fourth collage with the bubbles and floating train. I like how the bubbles and sense of weightlessness recur here. It's fragile and ephemeral. Trying to capture a moment or feeling, perhaps? It reminds me of that feeling you get when you're caught between the dreaming and waking world. The fifth collage is pure Si, finally showing the closing of the eyes. I don't remember if anyone gave you input before this. Maybe I haven't said anything new. Whatever the case, I'll take a look at Set VI soon. Do share your intentions behind the set in the meantime (unless you'd like others to continue jumping in).


----------



## Tad Cooper

lets mosey said:


> I really like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the Fe side of things with the expressiveness taken into account.
> 
> 
> This one calls out to me. Si with Fi rather than Fe?
> 
> There's no need to discuss art style, although I do like these exercises and more specifically your choices. (I also still want to get back to a few people!) Maybe you can make a collage of robots or similar subjects you tend to be drawn to. I'd be interested in seeing that if you're willing.


(I liked them a lot!)
I agree, Si/Fe for the first couple and probably Fi/Si for the others!

I'll make a collage! (Maybe a series of images though...GIMP is making my computer sad):









































I like a lot of landscape-y stuff like this too though:
💕Lorem ipsum • noisy-pics: by Xiaohui Hu
(But I guess it's more space ships than robots?)


----------



## mistakenforstranger

I'm new to Socionics, but if anyone wants to take a look at my collage and offer their thoughts, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@mistakenforstranger
Comes across as Ni-Se to me, but I'm not sure about the judgement axis. Maybe LSI (equivalent to ISTP)

Also I kinda made another collage by putting together some pictures I like >_>


----------



## Jakuri

Finally, time to respond to whoever gave their ideas, now that I finished marking the assignments. First off, huge thank you to both @Scoobyscoob, @lets mosey and @owlet for offering their thoughts, whether both sets or one of them. 



Scoobyscoob said:


> I would say the overall theme to both of your overlooked sets is "patchwork and sleep". It seems that you like to acknowledge certain aspects of what makes you, you and to honor such history. The darker pictures, the anime, the music video, the sense of darkness looming over you all weave a patchwork of who you are. *You perhaps also believe that your life is currently a dream life and that you have yet to have awaken to what your life is meant to be.* Your images of darkness would seem to confirm this notion and the last photo of set 6 seems to indicate that you believe yourself to be currently descending to the deepest depths of abyss.
> 
> Also, since I'm now keeping an eye on this thread, I'll be looking forward to your seventh set. :smile:


Ah. This is fascinating. The bolded part seems to touch on my 9(w1) Enneagram gut fix. Attachment (lol, that accidental pun, since 3, 6, and 9 are attachment types) to dreamy inner world is something I relate to (and somewhat less present in everyday life; I am tempted to say but then I am Sun Pisces, but astrology is better to be left out. Hush for a bit, creative Ne). Some collages are, hmm, created as a result of letting that internal ideal explode in my mind. Then I go search for the pics that represent such ideas in some way, something like that. Some of that is expressed in my collage, specifically in the Set V, first collage, top right picture (girl smiling, behind the leaves). I am there, but I am kind of not there. 

There are a fair number of pictures with brighter colour schemes, but it is indeed true that I tend to prefer dark colours (blue (regular blue, then slightly darker ones) being my favourite, followed by violet/purple, then black and green). Your interpretation of darker pictures in my collage made me think what this darkness around me might mean. It could simply be me having issues irl, just like any others. Could be wistfulness that seems to pervade in my collages.

My reason for the last photo (in Set VI -- the one where I chopped the long photo into four parts) was actually less personal. I thought it was a contemplative representation of life and universe in general. Beautiful sky, stars, wonders of the universe (pretty space and all that), love/positivity, another world(sea) that we don't regularly live in, and death (whether literal or symbolic (as in being forgotten)). There is also a sense of powerlessness and resignation, as one descends into the deepest depths of abyss, and possibly being forgotten/invisible. This is kind of how I am feeling (but not as dramatic as the picture. Abyss, but not that deep at this point imo) nowadays, but let's not get there.



owlet said:


> Your collages this time have returned to having more of that 'wistful' tone I keep going on about, with the characters seeming to be almost dreaming of somewhere else (even if the environment they're in is dream-like itself). They come across as very Ne-Si, with quite E9 tones. I think the second last collage is particularly Ne-Ti, actually, while the last is very relatable because I'm also always tired :laughing: Sleep is pretty much the best thing, really.


Yes! Sleep is the best thing  Your comment on dreaming within the dream(-like) world is pretty spot-on. I have been realizing that inside myself too. Uh, stuff like being head in my clouds, being here but not really here, as I will talk more about this below.



lets mosey said:


> @Jakuri Finally sitting down and offering what I can. At a glance and to no one's surprise, your collages are very Ne and Si. There's a strong emphasis on exploration (dreamscapes), wonder (details of everyday life magnified and made otherworldly), and comfort (sleep and detached observation). *Emotions tend to be subdued and expressed outwardly which says Ti and Fe to me. *
> 
> *Set V*
> 
> I like how sharp and bright the eyes look in the top right image. This strikes me as the most alive and awake collage in the set. I'm not too familiar with the characters (I know I should be at this point) but my overall impression is a sense of excitement and appreciation for the new day. This is in contrast to the usual theme of retreating into dreams and contemplation as a way of interpreting or dealing with the world. The second collage starts to slip into dreams as the day winds down. The girl faces away from her desk and the floor breaks away beneath her. Is this an escape from work and the humdrum details of everyday life? The girl in the bottom row also undermines work by sitting on her desk and staring at the clouds as they roll by. There's a sense of looking upwards and away in all of the images, as if wanting to detach and exist in a twilight state. The image of the forest and starry sky especially says this to me.
> 
> The third collage is especially soft in execution and content (clouds, petals in the wind, even the ocean is calm and parts for the viewer). There's a lot of movement here, a theme also present in the fourth collage with the bubbles and floating train. I like how the bubbles and sense of weightlessness recur here. It's fragile and ephemeral. Trying to capture a moment or feeling, perhaps? It reminds me of that feeling you get when you're caught between the dreaming and waking world. The fifth collage is pure Si, finally showing the closing of the eyes. I don't remember if anyone gave you input before this. Maybe I haven't said anything new. Whatever the case, I'll take a look at Set VI soon. Do share your intentions behind the set in the meantime (unless you'd like others to continue jumping in).


I think it indicates low-dimensional Fe (1D) (@ the bolded part). OK, time to share my intentions. Since the synergy between me and this set was strong, I have fair amount to say. Long post coming. People, you have been warned!

Interesting that there are more time elements in your analysis ("appreciation for the new day" "capture a moment" "closing of the eyes" implying the end of the day).


> Sources: I & VI (same source), II, III, IV, V


Sometimes, I have a firm idea or theme in mind when creating one; at other times, I choose them because I like them for some reason and the reasons/meanings come to surface after, as I start writing things out. Particularly, the top left and the bottom right are of the former kind. Anyway.

I have to say my heart fix played a greater role than usual. The top left and the bottom right are, of course, characters from Deemo, one of the two games I endlessly harp about whether others get sick of it or not. Oh this attachment. :laughing: The bottom right picture...I think of the following words: beautiful, delicate, dainty, classy, elegant, graceful, refined, innocent, pure, and, to humour socionics, 'aristocratic'. Yet, there is a sense of unpretentiousness. I love the girl's pose...every bit of it. Related to this picture is the top left one. This is definitely my "heart fix" picture for me. It symbolizes my desire, something I felt was missing in my life -- particularly, being embraced non-judgementally. I remember that during my conversation with a consultant after taking FIRO-B, the consultant pointed out that I have a fairly high score for "wanted affection" for someone who works at a predominantly "T" field. After some reflection, I found that hard to deny. And it's something I didn't like about myself, wanting to be "totally" logical, detached, cool-headed, not being swayed by emotions whatsoever...this was at its climax when I was a teenager and early 20s. Nowadays I have been accepting of my emotionality...it's how I am wired. 

Back from the digression. In some pictures a girl takes the role of my inner child or simply me, and the pic at issue is indeed one of those cases. The smaller pictures at the top right cover me and my presence in the world. Whether I actually want to participate or not, I look outside, but I do this inside my room; and I watch outside with a barrier called window before me. There is a hint of slight wistfulness and sadness imo, though this could just be me. This brings me to the top right one. As I wrote above, the message I saw was "I am there, but at the same time I am kind of not there". I get along with others mostly fine, and under the right circumstances I can even be outgoing, smile, laugh, stuff like that....this would particularly be the case especially the topic being discussed is something I love but had little chance to talk about because, more often than not, I am the only one into that topic (Personality typology is certainly one of them. And more often than not, talking stuff like this would only result in the other losing interest anyway.). Anyway, at the back of my head, I feel I am not really fully "here", but rather in my own world analyzing everything or sleeping, whether metaphorically or literally. This leads to the two smaller pictures in the bottom. The left bottom: that's me, reading (web or book, whatever), with my headphones on, enjoying music. It's not uncommon for me to choose a song, put it in a loop, and do my work like marking. I have this odd habit of making a song (sometimes, even a section of a song) repeat forever when I want to work and focus. The next one with a girl flying...that's my inner world. Anything is possible, I can go wild. In a way, this is really the only place I can truly be myself. Dream fantasy or whatever. Also, it symbolizes personal freedom to me. Now, that ties back to the notion of being accepted as who I am, like a circle.



> Sources: VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII


The top left picture covers the sense of resignation I have in me. And some apathy too. Peaceful atmosphere, yes, which is almost always present in my collages anyway. Things are disappearing, but the girl there only watches the sky, whether it's out of being attached to comfort and peacefulness the sky gives or out of resignation. I think it's a bit of both. If anything, passivity is there. Being passive, feeling resigned. "Well, there is nothing I can do about this, so meh". Sense of resignation. Whenever this feeling comes up, I find myself getting both indifferent (a little bit, not completely) and somewhat depressed. Ah but that beautiful sky. The top right one...somewhat similar. The poignancy (reinforced by the leaves flying around her, imo) is more emphasized there. But I feel the leaves around her can also be the symbol of hope. Personally, I wish that she poses one of her arms/hands like the one in my current profile picture. It is no secret that I tend to like pictures of looking up the sky in that kind of pose....








Bottom left returns to one of my themes: "I want to be there". Enjoy the water and the sunrise and beautiful sky, without analyzing, without thinking (though I don't think I can stop this since that's my nature). The next one as well. This time, with no need to study...but hopefully without being a bad student, hehe. The next two pictures share the same theme, pretty much. Feeling the coldness, but in a subdued manner. But fully feeling it (winter is my favourite season).



> Sources: XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII


The calmness of the sea I think reinforces the sense of detachment. Yet I am also part of it. The top right is one of those pictures with dreamy vibe...there, but really somewhere else. The second row, right picture was drawn by the artist who drew the one-winged angel picture (the one that made to one of my sets). The colour scheme is perfect (blue and purple, my favourite colours; darker colours too), and there is again a fantasy element and whimsicality. I liked that this picture is more "magical" in nature. Want to create a beautiful world with stars? Some hand gestures here and there, and it's right there. Ties into the notion of freedom too. I have my own version of whimsicality and capriciousness and childlikeness (or childishness!) I don't show to others. Goes without saying that human mind is a powerful thing, as they can conjure up many things in their mind and decorate their inner world according to their ideals. The middle left picture symbolizes subtle positivity. Sometimes, it rains (=life is shitty), but a faint of sunshine gives us ideas that life is not all crap. Certainly not, if there is someone else like the cat that is stuck in the same situation.



> Sources: XVIII, XIX, XX, XXI


I liked how @lets mosey brought up ephemerality here. To be honest, the bottom pictures were so cool-looking that I couldn't resist putting them. Usual sky pictures I love, but with a twist. Transience and ephemerality were not something I thought of, but I definitely agree. Guess I will steal that and integrate to my interpretation. The top left is being easy with the world...feel relaxed, with fish. Ahhh feeling so good. So definitely more Si in my thoughts. The top right is more humorous in nature, so it is a good break from other collages, which tend to be more serious than that picture, despite having whimsicality and capriciousness.



> Posted a while ago in the Enneagram thread in stealth, but I am putting this ex*Si*ting collage more openly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: XXII, XXIII, XXIV


Yep, as you noticed that bad spell play ("exsiting"), indeed this is pure Si. Ode to sleep, which is nothing new to some members here and other people who know me irl. 

Onto Set VI. Don't get me wrong, I love the pictures that I used here. But after the first frustration while creating the collage, my energy hit zero....once the energy is turned off like that, it's very difficult for me to recover, so to speak. I don't know how to put this in words. This is why despite loving every picture I put, I can't bring myself back to that time I felt high about this set. Once I exit that state in such manner...it's hard to put myself back to that state. Constructivist Reinin? Actually, I am struggling to write my thought out on these collages. I guess the ideas I had in my mind were gone too (whether subconscious or conscious...) when I "hit zero".


> Sources: I, II, III, IV, V, VI (song image for Colorful by Mili (arranged from H△G's original version))


Top left: sense of wonder, curiosity? man, I suck at this 
Bottom left corner: this is definitely my favourite picture out of the six. The transparent person = self-deprecation in a way? It's, hmm, "identity-erasing" to put it roughly. Not being seen? On my very first post in the Enneagram visual typing thread, one of the pictures had a transparent girl, and I chose that precisely for similar reasons. I know I have something to say about the light above and the thing that's on the girl's hands, but I am out of words.
Top right: these are two characters called Infel and Nenesha from Ar Tonelico 2, one of the two games (Deemo and Ar Tonelico series) I blabber about all the time, here or inside my mind, lol. Warmth, comfortableness were what came to mind when I put this one up. This is also a great representation of unbreakable, transcendental bond between the two. But one needs to play the game for more info. I would say loss and separation are present there, but again I can see such things because I know more about the game.
Bottom right: just listen to the song; you will get the message. That's my point too.



> Sources: VII, VIII, IX, X


Left: "power of your mind" theme. Power of imagination, creating dream world and all that.
Centre left: Power of music to move people, and that this "truth" holds true invariant of time.
Centre right: Same thing, but more focus on inspirational and uplifting power.
Right: Sense of pure mind; whimsicality and even naughtiness inside me. Like a fairykid!

The last one, I already said everything I need to say above (in a reply to Scoobyscoob's ideas).


----------



## Jakuri

@GIA Diamonds 








I didn't forget your poking, so here I go. I wanted to take some break since I felt I was falling into mannerism in reading the arts, but it wouldn't be right to just ignore it when poked twice. I don't have a lot to say, but I will do what I can do.

The bottom left: can't say much since I don't recognize that character.
Second row, right-most: playfulness, fantasy-heavy. Ne-heavy it seems. Alpha vibe.
Third row, right-most: curiosity? "look at this universe, full of interesting things to discover"? Static (as in adjective, not necessarily as in the static/dynamic dichotomy) vibe. Ne-Si vibe.
That said, some pictures seem to be more indicative of sx instinct (e.g. tiger, skull with roses, the girl with scythe, wolf, bottom right, second row, left of the right-most pic; even the top left pic, though I am going off based on the colour scheme), though some of the pictures I listed can indicate fixes (wolf is usually associated with 6 iirc).

Is your stacking sx/sp? I see some 6 fix and 8/9 fix. I don't think it contradicts your heart fix either, though this one I largely relied on the process of elimination and it happened to agree.

p.s. That's a lot of 1's....*1111*st post. Not just that, thanked 8*11* times too :laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

Thanks @Jakuri I was going to thank the last two posts but then I saw you mention all of the ones and was like "don't mess up the ratio aaaarg!!!!" The bottom left is urd from ah my goddess as for my instinct I don't really know anymore and same for my tritype all I know is three fits enough, I'm in the alpha quadrant, and I'm sx somewhere XD. Can't we just have a sociotype called ESILE? I can be 3xx sx somewhere and alpha! Let's make this work!


----------



## SheWolf

My FAVORITE collage thus far. ♥


----------



## Jakuri

GIA Diamonds said:


> Thanks @Jakuri! I was going to thank the last two posts but then I saw you mention all of the ones and was like "don't mess up the ratio aaaarg!!!!" The bottom left is urd from "ah my goddess". As for my instinct, I don't really know anymore, and same for my tritype; all I know is three fits enough, I'm in the alpha quadrant, and I'm sx somewhere XD. Can't we just have a sociotype called ESILE? I can be 3xx sx somewhere and alpha! Let's make this work!
> lol, it's already


(punctuations added)
lol now it's 1116 and 815, so now you don't need to worry :3
Well if you still want to thank that is~

what do you mean by "ES" in ESILE?


----------



## sinaasappel

Jakuri said:


> (punctuations added)
> lol now it's 1116 and 815, so now you don't need to worry :3
> Well if you still want to thank that is~
> 
> what do you mean by "ES" in ESILE?


Ethical Sensory


----------



## Jakuri

Rolling out my next set.

Starting off with an all-Deemo collage (Special mention: @GIA Diamonds. Couldn't resist )








Sources: I (a cut scene from Deemo storyline), II (song image for Eltina), III (song image for H), IV (song image for Rainbow’s End), V (song image for To Next Page), VI








Music themselves are not integral to my collages but I still wanted to share because they are good.









Sources: VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII, XIII, XIV









Sources: XV, XVI, XVII, XVIII, XIX
Two special gif pictures added to the third collage (posted separately since I can’t do gif collage. Also, the second one is in the mp4 format since the gif file out of the clip was getting too big), as I believe this collage and the two gifs share a common theme. Covered in spoiler so as not to eat up someone else's data too much.

* *













Ahhh that facial expression right before the close-up of her hand...
Second “gif” (in mp4 format)
Sources: XX (Game opening animation of Ar Nosurge, excerpt; 1:05~1:11 from the video below), XXI (Ar Nosurge opening animation excerpt; 1:53~2:07 from the same video below)




(Version by an utaite who goes by エルム凪 [erumunagi])
The translation of the lyrics can be seen here. The opening animation is there as well, so you can see how lyrics and the animation beautifully line up with each other. 











Sources: XXII, XXIII, XXIV, XXV (song image for Anticipation), XXVI (song image for Hanomai), XXVII








(@Curi one of the pictures here should look familiar to you, since you saw one of them before..)









Sources: XXVIII, XXIX, XXX

zzz I have too much time on my hands...except that not really. ._.

Edit:


GIA Diamonds said:


> Ethical Sensory


Might as well do ESILEI, cover all grounds! :laughing:


----------



## Immolate

@*Jakuri* I appreciate your massive posts  

I decided to take a stroll through Pixiv and I see now how easy it is to gather images of the starry sky:









*Source:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5









*Source: *1, 2, 3

I came across several images you've used in the past. I think I'll try searching Pixiv more often, as we'll be dipping into the same source but coming out with different choices and it could say something about our focus (how they are similar, different, etc).

I don't gravitate toward this style but I liked the images:









Source









Source

*Edit: *Ah, you posted!


----------



## AdInfinitum

Trying this out for a bit. Feel free to bug me around if you find it of any interest.


----------



## Jakuri

lets mosey said:


> @*Jakuri* I appreciate your massive posts


Yeah that seems to be my MO: massive post, quiet for a bit, get enabled, massive post or collage posting, and so forth. :happy: Once I get started on writing and am in mood with the right music, I find myself I can keep going, as evident in my latest ina-- ahem, longas-- um, I mean, long-winded post. You just saw how much time I can waste writing about one collage once I got inspired! Also I happened to show the other side too...just look at how sucky my comments got on Set VI.



> I came across several images you've used in the past. I think I'll try searching Pixiv more often, as we'll be dipping into the same source but coming out with different choices and it could say something about our focus (how they are similar, different, etc).


This would be an interesting experiment. There are many outstanding artists, so you won't ever be devoid of eye-candies there.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Jakuri After reading your exposé on your collages sets V and VI, I will say that the overriding sense I can derive from what they say of you is this: Innocence, youth and idealism. Regardless of your age it's clear that those three concepts are what predominantly occupy your mind. I think your focus on sleep, dream, submersion and the stars shows that you likely separate your body from your mind. Probably giving you an other-worldlyness that's very apparent in your collage. You also have an inclination to focus on animated beauty and well, pretty much anything beautiful. This leads me to believe that you enjoy surrounding yourself with people and objects that you find to be beautiful. How am I doing here? :wink:


----------



## Vermillion

AdInfinitum said:


> Trying this out for a bit. Feel free to bug me around if you find it of any interest.


Ohh. This is fabulous. Perhaps the first person on this thread to come closest to my aesthetic and I really appreciate that, because I feel like I can relate to these pictures as well!

Throughout the pictures I see a theme of gentleness and sensitivity, tempered by exhaustion and weariness that cause the individual to hold back and doubt. There is an understated theme of victimhood, as though you are a victim of desire, a victim of seduction ("your hands are poetry" -- the quote is all about what someone else is doing to you as opposed to what impact you're having on them), a victim of the bad and corrupt things in the world; a world you try to maintain innocence, hope, and sensitivity in. You perceive love as sweet, slow, and tender as opposed to passionately destructive and scorching, though there is a remnant of that kind of hidden desire and carnality in your third picture. In the context of the other pictures though, it seems like a memory or something seen through a lens -- not exactly a participatory view, especially as the man doesn't seem to be aware of the attention he's getting. There's a sense of the pictures showcasing the calm contemplation and reflection after an intense time, as though you're slowly crawling back to your inner sense of peace to restore balance to your environment and your sense of flickering hope. Sort of like you wake up early in the morning to a crisp and clear day, after having met a gorgeous stranger. You stretch, inhale, and it's that split second before you turn around to see if they're still lying next to you -- are they?


----------



## Immolate

@Jakuri a bit more me:



















Will start the eye-candy experiment in the next few days.


----------



## AdInfinitum

Night Huntress said:


> Ohh. This is fabulous. Perhaps the first person on this thread to come closest to my aesthetic and I really appreciate that, because I feel like I can relate to these pictures as well!
> 
> Throughout the pictures I see a theme of gentleness and sensitivity, tempered by exhaustion and weariness that cause the individual to hold back and doubt. There is an understated theme of victimhood, as though you are a victim of desire, a victim of seduction ("your hands are poetry" -- the quote is all about what someone else is doing to you as opposed to what impact you're having on them), a victim of the bad and corrupt things in the world; a world you try to maintain innocence, hope, and sensitivity in. You perceive love as sweet, slow, and tender as opposed to passionately destructive and scorching, though there is a remnant of that kind of hidden desire and carnality in your third picture. In the context of the other pictures though, it seems like a memory or something seen through a lens -- not exactly a participatory view, especially as the man doesn't seem to be aware of the attention he's getting. There's a sense of the pictures showcasing the calm contemplation and reflection after an intense time, as though you're slowly crawling back to your inner sense of peace to restore balance to your environment and your sense of flickering hope. Sort of like you wake up early in the morning to a crisp and clear day, after having met a gorgeous stranger. You stretch, inhale, and it's that split second before you turn around to see if they're still lying next to you -- are they?


You are very insightful person, indeed. As cheesy as it might sound, please do try to exercise this side of you more (without the intention of being pushy or entering your personal space, however if I did so, please feel free to correct me), you are very gifted at explaining motives and sides of genuine emotion in the human being and your photosets are always so deliberating full of terror towards one's fate. To others it may not seem much but in case you ever doubted yourself in this, I found your analysis touching to the core.

EDIT: I could go on and on about what I tried to express but indeed, all in all, it comes to what has been said.


----------



## Vermillion

AdInfinitum said:


> You are very insightful person, indeed. As cheesy as it might sound, please do try to exercise this side of you more (without the intention of being pushy or entering your personal space, however if I did so, please feel free to correct me), you are very gifted at explaining motives and sides of genuine emotion in the human being and your photosets are always so deliberating full of terror towards one's fate. To others it may not seem much but in case you ever doubted yourself in this, I found your analysis touching to the core.


Gosh, you are gorgeous <3 I'm really touched reading this, and if I had a mirror up to my face, I'm fairly sure I'd catch myself blushing. Thank you.

Terror towards one's fate -- yes, you get it. This is one of my favorite emotions to convey because it is always there. I call it the "horror of the unfoldment of the universe". Or more simply: primal fear.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lets mosey, I think I've been neglecting you and this thread for too long, so I want to show you a little love via interpretation as well. :wink:



lets mosey said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a stroll through Pixiv and I see now how easy it is to gather images of the starry sky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: *1, 2, 3
> 
> I came across several images you've used in the past. I think I'll try searching Pixiv more often, as we'll be dipping into the same source but coming out with different choices and it could say something about our focus (how they are similar, different, etc).


When I look at pictures of starry skies with only one person in the image, I always get a sense of longing and loneliness. I'm thinking that you currently have a sense of longing and loneliness and turning to the night sky is beautiful but longing. Please let me know if I'm accurate or way off the mark though! :wink:



> I don't gravitate toward this style but I liked the images:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: *Ah, you posted!


Hm, the top two images suggests you know someone in your life who is not free and is restrained, either by chain and ironically led by a dog or is likely to be suicidal through beautiful means. I don't sense any sadness but simply an acceptance of such restraint. The bottom two images suggest that you yourself aren't exactly quite unrestrained yourself, and the kissing image seems to imply that you love someone who is almost robotic in a way and whose mind perhaps isn't there but you kiss anyway. I find the bottom right image to be strangely sweet and endearing. :kitteh:

How am I doing? :wink:


----------



## Immolate

Scoobyscoob said:


> lets mosey, I think I've been neglecting you and this thread for too long, so I want to show you a little love via interpretation as well. :wink:
> 
> When I look at pictures of starry skies with only one person in the image, I always get a sense of *longing and loneliness*. I'm thinking that you currently have a sense of longing and loneliness and turning to the night sky is beautiful but longing. Please let me know if I'm accurate or way off the mark though! :wink:


Quite right. I'm generally drawn to images that show distance or perspective, a sense of feeling small in the grand scheme of things but not necessarily unimportant. There's an aspect of longing and appreciation there despite the apparent loneliness.



> Hm, the top two images suggests you know someone in your life who is not free and is restrained, either by chain and ironically led by a dog or is likely to be suicidal through beautiful means. I don't sense any sadness but simply an acceptance of such restraint. The bottom two images suggest that you yourself aren't exactly quite unrestrained yourself, and the kissing image seems to imply that you love someone who is almost robotic in a way and whose mind perhaps isn't there but you kiss anyway. I find the bottom right image to be strangely sweet and endearing. :kitteh:
> 
> How am I doing? :wink:


Ah, but why can't I be the robotic one who perceives a need to be set loose and/or switched on and made present in the world?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lets mosey said:


> Quite right. I'm generally drawn to images that show distance or perspective, a sense of feeling small in the grand scheme of things but not necessarily unimportant. There's an aspect of longing and appreciation there despite the apparent loneliness.


Yes, I do have an opinion on your type but I will refrain from stating so because I can certainly understand why you want to keep your type as unknown. I'd say your answer is quite indicative though! So glad I replied to you as this is certainly more pleasant than the last time we attempted to converse. :wink:



> Ah, but why can't I be the robotic one who perceives a need to be set loose and/or switched on and made present in the world?


Oh come on, lets mosey. You're way too soft, supple, motherly and *human* to ever be a robot who isn't even free to roam around because his brain is connected to the greater network. You know you wouldn't want to be the robot but the one who loves the robot. :wink: This is very promising, I must say! Post more!


----------



## Immolate

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yes, I do have an opinion on your type but I will refrain from stating so because I can certainly understand why you want to keep your type as unknown. I'd say your answer is quite indicative though! So glad I replied to you as this is certainly more pleasant than the last time we attempted to converse. :wink:


This is a problem. I'm curious (but I hesitate).



> Oh come on, lets mosey. You're way too soft, supple, motherly (!!!) and *human* to ever be a robot who isn't even free to roam around because his brain is connected to the greater network. You know you wouldn't want to be the robot but the one who loves the robot. :wink: This is very promising, I must say! Post more!


I will chew on this and get back to you, maybe answer in the form of a collage and test your interpretative powers.


----------



## SheWolf

@Fenix Wulfheart

There's really no need to evaluate my collages anymore if you don't wish to unless you want to do it for fun.

I had someone point out to me on Facebook how fucking Beta Aggressor-Victim they were as well as the dramatic Fe/Ni expression in them. Though they explained it in more detail than that and when they did I just....










Then we started talking more about my thought process. Nonetheless, I type at EIE now.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lets mosey said:


> This is a problem. I'm curious (but I hesitate).
> 
> I will chew on this and get back to you, maybe answer in the form of a collage and test your interpretative powers.


I am up for the challenge, dear lets mosey. :wink: Bring it on! :smile:


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Thorn said:


> @Fenix Wulfheart
> 
> There's really no need to evaluate my collages anymore if you don't wish to unless you want to do it for fun.
> 
> I had someone point out to me on Facebook how fucking Beta Aggressor-Victim they were as well as the dramatic Fe/Ni expression in them. Though they explained it in more detail than that and when they did I just....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we started talking more about my thought process. Nonetheless, I type at EIE now.


I literally just logged in tonight in order to do so lol

Well, if you really don't mind, then I shall take the opportunity to post one of my own and then get more sleep! 

Oh, and @Rose for a Heart, I will get back to you tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

This one is a little different. Hope you can parse out my thought process!


----------



## owlet

Firstly, sorry for the hiatus - going into a Masters degree is (shockingly) busy and there's too much going on, but I especially wanted to comment on Jakuri's collages!



Jakuri said:


> Rolling out my next set.
> 
> Starting off with an all-Deemo collage (Special mention: @*GIA Diamonds* . Couldn't resist )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: I (a cut scene from Deemo storyline), II (song image for Eltina), III (song image for H), IV (song image for Rainbow’s End), V (song image for To Next Page), VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music themselves are not integral to my collages but I still wanted to share because they are good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII, XIII, XIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: XV, XVI, XVII, XVIII, XIX
> Two special gif pictures added to the third collage (posted separately since I can’t do gif collage. Also, the second one is in the mp4 format since the gif file out of the clip was getting too big), as I believe this collage and the two gifs share a common theme. Covered in spoiler so as not to eat up someone else's data too much.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh that facial expression right before the close-up of her hand...
> Second “gif” (in mp4 format)
> Sources: XX (Game opening animation of Ar Nosurge, excerpt; 1:05~1:11 from the video below), XXI (Ar Nosurge opening animation excerpt; 1:53~2:07 from the same video below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Version by an utaite who goes by エルム凪 [erumunagi])
> The translation of the lyrics can be seen here. The opening animation is there as well, so you can see how lyrics and the animation beautifully line up with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: XXII, XXIII, XXIV, XXV (song image for Anticipation), XXVI (song image for Hanomai), XXVII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( @*Curi* one of the pictures here should look familiar to you, since you saw one of them before..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: XXVIII, XXIX, XXX
> 
> zzz I have too much time on my hands...except that not really. ._.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Might as well do ESILEI, cover all grounds! :laughing:


(I can't listen to music at the moment, unfortunately, so I'll have to go purely by images)

I actually think, as a whole, these come across as more carefree than some of the others - a bit more positive overall (I mean, the others weren't _negative_, but these are just more explicitly positive). There seems to be a strong theme of 'exploration' in these too, and a 'wonder' at the world (in the case of many, the imagined world). The images of the trains reminds me of Aria (a manga/anime series) in how it's very laidback and somehow in tune with nature - like stepping into the 'natural flow' of life (but a step away from actual physical reality). They're all very dreamy and soft. I'd say very strongly Ne-Si (as usual!) but also more obviously Fe than some other collages in how the atmosphere is compiled.

I really like them! (And I need to try and find that Deemo game - is that what it's called?)


----------



## SheWolf

Okay guys. I have a question for you...

These images below. Are they Gamma duality or Beta duality? I'm having this debate with someone elsewhere that believes they are Gamma, whereas I think they lean more Beta duality.

Thoughts?


* *


----------



## Tad Cooper

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> This one is a little different. Hope you can parse out my thought process!


You were going to try your best at a really hard day and it didnt go as planned?


----------



## owlet

Tad Cooper said:


> (I liked them a lot!)
> I agree, Si/Fe for the first couple and probably Fi/Si for the others!
> 
> I'll make a collage! (Maybe a series of images though...GIMP is making my computer sad):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a lot of landscape-y stuff like this too though:
> 💕Lorem ipsum • noisy-pics: by Xiaohui Hu
> (But I guess it's more space ships than robots?)


These got missed, I think!
There seems to be a lot of focus on movement and energy in these pictures, especially the second and fourth (I love the fourth). They're very heavy, 'rich' images with a lot of depth and detail. Each is very 'real' and visceral, with a strong impact. I think I'd say Se for them, maybe also Te!


----------



## orbit

@Fenix Wulfheart, I wouldn't take this seriously but here's my intake on the narrative

* *





1) There's a valient hero with his technology fighting against an undead army. 
2) Monster appears to kill the hero and he is alone because all of his technology got destroyed fighting the undead army
3) Hero wins but realizes the monster was part of the state and he needs to escape so he gets on board on a ship which weirdly doesn't match the technology demonstrated before him (anachronism stew? The armor does that too). Also he has a gun and a sword fighting against sailors from before the twentieth century. 
4) Oh wait this is a universe which combines multiple times and technologies? Is that the point. He's in chains now in old prison. 
5) this god appears to him and commands him to do stuff because he was made to be a sheep to the god. 
6) He arrives at some weird dungeon and realizes everyone is dead and at the cost some portal is opening. 
7) Portal is opening. 
8) Oh it is a time portal where a mixture of dualisms begin to spiral around. 
9) Goddess appears and commands you or arrives you. 
10) You realize you really are in a medieval age and you stand at the battlefield and realize your quest majestically. And you are a woman now because the dualism mechanism made you so. 
11) There's a giant portal of hell you have to go through and it looks scary but you gotta. 
12) Oh look you met Cerebrus. That's when you start to realize you were a sacrifice for the portal too and you are dead too. 
13) As a dead woman, you realize you can see all of time or your destiny and this whole time you were dead and you're just going to repeat this forever and ever. 




A lot of time, power, and implied violence elements.


----------



## Greyhart

Sort of hiatus due to lots of RL stuff


lets mosey said:


> @*Jakuri* I appreciate your massive posts
> 
> I decided to take a stroll through Pixiv and I see now how easy it is to gather images of the starry sky:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: *1, 2, 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across several images you've used in the past. I think I'll try searching Pixiv more often, as we'll be dipping into the same source but coming out with different choices and it could say something about our focus (how they are similar, different, etc).


I've really no idea other people get from starry sky images but I get off on them immensely - there so much potential in those distant stars. This entire thing HubbleSite - Picture Album: Entire Collection is like endless braingasm. IMAGINE EVERYTHING THAT IS OUT THERE GALAXIES STARS ENTIRE NEW WORLDS WITH POSSIBLE NEW EVOLUTION LINES ON THEM ARRRGH. I was born too early.



> I don't gravitate toward this style but I liked the images:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Vaguely sexual to me. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) I like wrists and backs. Although probably best interpreted as burden and repression.



> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> *Edit: *Ah, you posted!


U and ur transhumanism. Not that I disapprove because I'd like to be a brain in a jar connected to many interchangable bodies too. All the while being kissed by pretty girls.


It's curious that pixiv's artists often have sort of distinct yet vaguely similar styles. I wonder if it's cultural influences. At any rate, there's just something about style of coloring and detailing that vibes similar. Hmm, now that I think, it's coloring, yes. "Brush" strokes and palette choices. Also perhaps perspective and angles.


----------



## Greyhart

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> This one is a little different. Hope you can parse out my thought process!
> 
> * *


Men wage war on heaven. Angels get killed and turn demons. _Everything_ is burning now and one dude has a rifle that just sticks to his back without any visible constructs to support it. Other men are terrified of this sorcery and he gets incarcerated for witchcraft. God sees all this shit going on and gets pissy. Sends Tom Hiddleston to guide us all. Fangirls get greedy and die trying to summon Hiddles to their sex dungeon. Summoning ritual still works but being fueled by blood of all the fangirls it splits space-time continuum and all reality becomes fandom. Reign of fangirls cometh. Paris Hilton stands victorious over bodies of men. All men. "We won," she thinks, "but at what cost?". She faces the rainy sky, silently contemplates price of victory. Her mascara stays in place because she thought about dramatic imagery in advance and used Maybelline Great Lash Waterproof Mascara. Smart. Meanwhile, Satan’s generals finally left infernal strip clubs, and gates of Hell creak open. Tortured spirits of dogs appropriated by PETA emerge seeking revenge on all womankind. Unbeknown to the Satan, fangirls have transcended their mortal bodies and became iPhones. TBC in “Hell vs. Cyber Fangirls”

... I actually looked at the first image and it’s WH40K oops. My entire story hinges on me not looking closely at images. Eh, whatever.


----------



## Jakuri

Scoobyscoob said:


> @Jakuri After reading your exposé on your collages sets V and VI, I will say that the overriding sense I can derive from what they say of you is this: Innocence, youth and idealism. Regardless of your age it's clear that those three concepts are what predominantly occupy your mind. I think your focus on sleep, dream, submersion and the stars shows that you likely separate your body from your mind. Probably giving you an other-worldliness that's very apparent in your collage. You also have an inclination to focus on animated beauty and well, pretty much anything beautiful. This leads me to believe that you enjoy surrounding yourself with people and objects that you find to be beautiful. How am I doing here? :wink:


Nice! :kitteh: Innocence (longing for, striving not to be out of touch with, loss of, reconnecting with, etc.), idealism (and a disillusioned one at that, which led me to be a full-fledged cynic during my teenage years and early 20's; nowadays not that much), and wistfulness coming from that, which I believe is why I love pictures with someone looking up. I didn't really think about it in terms of separation of body and mind, but I suppose that's one way to look at it. My mind "looking away" in a way. Weakness for cute/pretty stuff is also true (mostly music and goods related to games I love and stuff like that). Dayum that Ni. 



lets mosey said:


> Quite right. I'm generally drawn to images that show distance or perspective, a sense of feeling small in the grand scheme of things but not necessarily unimportant. There's *an aspect of longing and appreciation there despite the apparent loneliness*.


Looks like the bolded does confirm the 4 fix. Though it seems to be the case that we process our own sense of longing in different ways, as evident in images we choose. It's also your 5 core too imo.



Scoobyscoob said:


> Oh come on, lets mosey. You're way too soft, supple, motherly and *human* to ever be a robot who isn't even free to roam around because his brain is connected to the greater network. You know you wouldn't want to be the robot but the one who loves the robot. :wink: This is very promising, I must say! Post more!


mosey may be soft, but her collages are less so -- if you look at the earlier collages, some noted the contrast between mine/owlet's and hers. But Rowletowlet and I seem to have pretty high threshold on what's soft enough to our pleasure, so we might be an "outlier" so to speak. Judicious vs Decisive contrast at its finest. Also mosey has stronger sx instinct while I am sx-_last_, so in a way the contrast between mine and hers should be a bit greater.



owlet said:


> Firstly, sorry for the hiatus - going into a Masters degree is (shockingly) busy and there's too much going on, but I especially wanted to comment on Jakuri's collages!


lol I am not surprised  I had no life when I was doing masters, particularly because I was required to finish everything (6 courses and a research project) in three semesters/1 year. Graduate schools will keep you busy for sure.



> (I can't listen to music at the moment, unfortunately, so I'll have to go purely by images)


I didn't mean to make music integral; you were correct to go purely by images. It was more like "I think these are good, so check it out, though they don't have to be considered".



> I actually think, as a whole, these come across as more carefree than some of the others - a bit more positive overall (I mean, the others weren't _negative_, but these are just more explicitly positive). There seems to be a strong theme of 'exploration' in these too, and a 'wonder' at the world (in the case of many, the imagined world). The images of the trains reminds me of Aria (a manga/anime series) in how it's very laidback and somehow in tune with nature - like stepping into the 'natural flow' of life (but a step away from actual physical reality). They're all very dreamy and soft. I'd say very strongly Ne-Si (as usual!) but also more obviously Fe than some other collages in how the atmosphere is compiled.


Aria, I might have heard of that one before but never checked out. Time to do so (or procrastinate but eventually do it lol). Positivity comment was interesting as some of them weren't; but I am interested in hearing other perspectives for now, so I will address those when I go crazy(?) later.

Yeah, it seems to be that I am Ti-Fe, though I think I am okay with Fi as well. Role, so not that bad, but not so good either.


> And I need to try and find that Deemo game - is that what it's called?


iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/deemo/id700637744?mt=8
Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rayark.pluto&hl=en

Not sure which platform you are using.


----------



## owlet

Jakuri said:


> iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/deemo/id700637744?mt=8
> Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rayark.pluto&hl=en
> 
> Not sure which platform you are using.


(I'm glad my analysis was okay!)

Oh, is it a phone game? :shocked: I have a terrible phone.. I'll have to see if it's possible for me to run it!


----------



## owlet

I was wondering how people would type these collages?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

AdInfinitum said:


> Trying this out for a bit. Feel free to bug me around if you find it of any interest.


Oh, I don't think I saw this before, but first impression is that it's nice. It is fairly gentle I guess, but without being too bland (imo). Maybe because there's hints of less gentle things. 

@*Thorn*
Well, I'm tempted to say Beta because they're so dramatic. Maybe that's stereotypical though, lol.


----------



## SheWolf

Yeah I told a friend that I noticed my collages seemed theatrical.


Probably how you can tell Beta from Alpha. Alpha is about creating harmony and peacefulness. Beta... well they kick up more shit and value all forms of expression. Lol.
@Distortions


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@*Thorn*
Hm, I mentioned to @*Amaranthine* earlier how I can like some theatrical things, but with my collages at least, there's a limit to how theatrical I can make it before I feel awkward. So it's funny because in my mind things might be theatrical but I would feel silly expressing myself that way.

Like this song that I've been listening to on repeat lately, which seems Fe (not sure if the musical is more beta or alpha though). And theatrical I would say.


----------



## Tad Cooper

owlet said:


> I was wondering how people would type these collages?


Very gently, comforting Si? Ne in content (again with the dreamlike quality) but the style is more Si. I think maybe an F function too....


----------



## Tad Cooper

owlet said:


> These got missed, I think!
> There seems to be a lot of focus on movement and energy in these pictures, especially the second and fourth (I love the fourth). They're very heavy, 'rich' images with a lot of depth and detail. Each is very 'real' and visceral, with a strong impact. I think I'd say Se for them, maybe also Te!


Thank you very much! Im glad you liked the fourth one! Why would you say Te for them? (I get Se with the real/visceral bit)


----------



## Jakuri

owlet said:


> I was wondering how people would type these collages?


Alpha SF, especially the two pics I pointed out below; now that I saw some pictures that Delta people posted, I am slightly leaning toward alpha.

Would like to know the sources! I fell in love with the pictures and my heart was jumping up and down out of excitement lol and that helped me wake up :laughing:. Ahhh that girl is so adorable >_<



Tad Cooper said:


> Very gently, comforting Si? Ne in content (again with the dreamlike quality) but the style is more Si. I think maybe an F function too....


I agree; I think Si is more readily seen (Si>=Ne) especially in the left pic of the second collage and the right picture of the third collage. The first collage seems to me more straightforward Ne>Si.


----------



## Recede

Made some collages. I'm curious how people would type them.


----------



## Immolate

@Recede Quick impression is Ne-Si; soft and atmospheric images hinting at things beyond the scope of what we see (railroad tracks, paths, trees and lights blurring in the distance). There's also an element of soft movement or stillness (ferries wheel, storm) as if emphasizing what objects once were or could become. Your choices remind me of @Distortions here and there, although your focus seems a bit more impersonal. I like the last collage the best.


----------



## Recede

lets mosey said:


> @*Recede* Quick impression is Ne-Si; soft and atmospheric images hinting at things beyond the scope of what we see (railroad tracks, paths, trees and lights blurring in the distance). There's also an element of soft movement or stillness (ferries wheel, storm) as if emphasizing what objects once were or could become.


I'm drawn toward images with a sort of faraway, removed from reality quality. It reflects my move away from the world. But at the same time, I noticed I dislike fantasy images and find something about them a bit annoying. I think it's kind of like I see them as trying to be creative but there's really no such thing because they end up replicating their idea of what creative is supposed to look like in a way that just leads to unoriginal clones. Fantasy images tend to all look the same to me, with a lot of them even copying the same art style because it's apparently popular. Realistic photos somehow feel more honest to me in that they aren't necessarily creative nor trying to be (sometimes I'm drawn to more mundane or ordinary scenes like a simple train station or city sidewalk), and more free in that they give me more space to form my own impressions and associations. But I'd imagine others might experience the reverse to be more true for them. 



> Your choices remind me of @*Distortions* here and there, although your focus seems a bit more impersonal. I like the last collage the best.


My selection process was very personal, I couldn't help basing my choices on feelings and aspects of my inner world. Each collage has a very specific feel to it and I had to look through thousands of images to find ones that matched the feel just right. One slightly off image can make the overall feeling tone too dark or too light.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> Nice! :kitteh: Innocence (longing for, striving not to be out of touch with, loss of, reconnecting with, etc.), idealism (and a disillusioned one at that, which led me to be a full-fledged cynic during my teenage years and early 20's; nowadays not that much), and wistfulness coming from that, which I believe is why I love pictures with someone looking up. I didn't really think about it in terms of separation of body and mind, but I suppose that's one way to look at it. My mind "looking away" in a way. Weakness for cute/pretty stuff is also true (mostly music and goods related to games I love and stuff like that). Dayum that Ni.


Yes, the five themes you seem to enjoy the most are: Innocence, Youth, Dream, Idealism and Comfort. Cynicism during teenage years is perfectly normal. People around you at that age are gossip-y, brash and for the most part kind of stupid. It's hard not to turn to cynicism during teen years. What matters most is how you bounce back after you pass that age. :wink:



> Looks like the bolded does confirm the 4 fix. Though it seems to be the case that we process our own sense of longing in different ways, as evident in images we choose. It's also your 5 core too imo.


I like lets mosey as a core 5, but I think mosey being core 6 or 8 would be most accurate. :wink: I think 4 might be your immediate fix as you seem to enjoy being different. :smile:



> mosey may be soft, but her collages are less so -- if you look at the earlier collages, some noted the contrast between mine/owlet's and hers. But Rowletowlet and I seem to have pretty high threshold on what's soft enough to our pleasure, so we might be an "outlier" so to speak. Judicious vs Decisive contrast at its finest. Also mosey has stronger sx instinct while I am sx-_last_, so in a way the contrast between mine and hers should be a bit greater.


I know you seem to like to paint yourself as being completely different from lets mosey but I'm not sure you two are quite so different. :kitteh: At least judging from your collages. mosey's collages simply convey a sense of sadness which you don't have, and hopefully never will. :wink:



> lol I am not surprised  I had no life when I was doing masters, particularly because I was required to finish everything (6 courses and a research project) in three semesters/1 year. Graduate schools will keep you busy for sure.
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to make music integral; you were correct to go purely by images. It was more like "I think these are good, so check it out, though they don't have to be considered".
> 
> 
> Aria, I might have heard of that one before but never checked out. Time to do so (or procrastinate but eventually do it lol). Positivity comment was interesting as some of them weren't; but I am interested in hearing other perspectives for now, so I will address those when I go crazy(?) later.
> 
> Yeah, it seems to be that I am Ti-Fe, though I think I am okay with Fi as well. Role, so not that bad, but not so good either.
> 
> iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/deemo/id700637744?mt=8
> Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rayark.pluto&hl=en
> 
> Not sure which platform you are using.


:wink:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I like fantasy, or the idea of it, as I do tend to find reality boring. At the same time, I do like pictures with a feeling of "realness" to them. Which is why, instead of straight-up fantasy pictures, I can appreciate a picture that is realistic but with the hint of something otherworldly or mysterious to it, and things like that. (Although there are probably less realistic images I like too... I mean, I do usually like cartoon people over real people, so there's that)


----------



## Recede

Distortions said:


> I like fantasy, or the idea of it, as I do tend to find reality boring. At the same time, I do like pictures with a feeling of "realness" to them. Which is why, instead of straight-up fantasy pictures, I can appreciate a picture that is realistic but with the hint of something otherworldly or mysterious to it, and things like that. (Although there are probably less realistic images I like too... I mean, I do usually like cartoon people over real people, so there's that)


I can like images with a bit of an otherworldly or mysterious vibe too, but it has to be really subtle or else it will bother me. I'd say the vibe I'm drawn to is more of a slightly dark or eerie vibe. In general, the more realistic the image is, the less likely it will rub me the wrong way. 


* *




Not subtle:


















Subtle: 













Although somehow, I used to think I liked fantasy images until fairly recently actually, as it can take me a while to sort out my preferences.


----------



## orbit

Adding to lets mosey, I think the mist/fog adds to the Ne potential too, though the Ne potential appears to be more on the pragmatic, grounded side of things to me. Also you've got an interesting mixture of heights of where the photographer is looking at, which might mean nothing. Personally, I think it adds to the grounded feeling because the photographer is always literally on the ground instead of up in the air. Subtle demonstration the common point view have multiple directions to look at? I might be digging to deep and I probably should compare to other collages. 
There's also no sense of engaging the viewer, or any kind of interaction, which makes the photos and viewer separate. These photos feel impartial and like you are standing there to observe the scene and perhaps mildly contemplate on the world. 

I also like your cats. I feel like they're in their rightful habitat of high places in your pictures.


----------



## Immolate

Scoobyscoob said:


> I like lets mosey as a core 5, but I think mosey being core 6 or *8 would be most accurate*. :wink: I think 4 might be your immediate fix as you seem to enjoy being different. :smile:


Yet another twist. I'd like to hear more, although it may be more appropriate in the enneagram visual typing thread. There's no obligation, of course 



> I know you seem to like to paint yourself as being completely different from lets mosey but I'm not sure you two are quite so different. :kitteh: At least judging from your collages. mosey's collages simply convey a sense of sadness which you don't have, and hopefully never will. :wink:


Let's be fair to @Jakuri. Some of my earliest collages lacked the softness and innocence Jakuri is often drawn to:


* *
































Photography:


* *
























Someone challenged me to express myself a bit more softly, so I tried to do that by switching art style a bit, like so:


* *























Maybe some of the difference does come down to enneagram, as I think Jakuri has a strong 9 influence and is more removed from the sx-instinct than I am.



Greyhart said:


> U and ur transhumanism. Not that I disapprove because I'd like to be a brain in a jar connected to many interchangable bodies too. All the while being kissed by pretty girls.


Yes, my mind to your mind, my thoughts to your thoughts.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lets mosey said:


> Yet another twist. I'd like to hear more, although it may be more appropriate in the enneagram visual typing thread. There's no obligation, of course


I think the sense of power and struggle you've conveyed through your collages indicate 8 with a 5 fix. spsx instinct in you is very obvious though. Sure, if you'd like to direct me to a particular collage you'd like me to take a look at in the enneagram visual typing thread, then I'd be more than happy to analyze it for you. 



> Let's be fair to @Jakuri. Some of my earliest collages lacked the softness and innocence Jakuri is often drawn to:
> 
> 
> * *


Hm, I get more sadness from poor little lets mousy. :\ Your first four images convey a sense of emptiness in yourself as well as some dark but powerful force flowing over your life. Perhaps you feel as if your life is full of peril? The third photo of the dark winged man leads me to believe there is some mysterious force perhaps dictating your life? The fourth image of the wolves would indicated that you encountered danger at times from wild animals.

The next four photos, the astronaut shot with arrows, IMO, is stating how no matter how technologically advanced an explorer is, he may still die to primitive weapons. I sense a wonderlust in those photos and the third picture of the red giant shows more of a powerful element in you sense. The photo of the portal showing a brighter future seems to be a show of optimism for yourself?

The next four pictures, pictures 9-12, I sense that you see evil and an evil presence. The photo of the spherical detached head perhaps indicates that whatever good force is detached from substance of the mind and is detached from the body anyway and presently useless. The last two seem to show someone slowly becoming corrupted and how the world looks as a corrupt one. Feel free to agree or disagree, lets mosey. :tongue:



> Photography:
> 
> 
> * *


Ah, your first few photos indicates more of the cybernetic and transhuman flair you've been displaying lately. :wink: The next line of photos shows a tidal wave and more starry nights. I believe you think that the role of robotics will happen and that leaves you with a sense of loneliness and longing. Not surprising though as that will put a lot of people out of work if that future is ever realized.

The next photography collage: Hmm... that woman in the metal suit, I sense that she is being used and/or abused in some way and you can tell she is very beautiful with a powerful body. I get the impression that you have a negative opinion of transhumanism, as you see it as a sign of a dystopic future. If so, I would tend to agree if that poor woman is any indication. The next photo next to it is a person off exploring new and dangerous lands (like exploring an alien world such as is the case for Mass Effect: Andromeda). Perhaps that poor woman inhabits those clothes? Who knows. The photo showing the passage of the various phases of the moon is usually a visual depiction of the passage of time, and the last two photos show more danger in the form of a very venomous snake and lava, which is obviously dangerous. Or perhaps the sea snake shows both the beauty and danger of the sea and the lava is showing the heat and energy of a living planet. You seem to have an interest in exploration and in particular space exploration. :wink:



> Someone challenged me to express myself a bit more softly, so I tried to do that by switching art style a bit, like so:
> 
> 
> * *


mosey, being soft isn't you, IMO. :kitteh: It's very understated but you're all about power, force and influence. Okay so for the first three photos, I would describe the sense as: Alone, Dark, Powerless. Those are very prevailing themes of your collages, perhaps indicating how you felt when making those that particular collage. (I'm sorry you've had to go through so much negativity.) The last collage I would describe from left to right: Descending into a dark abyss, yet you are given a lifeline in the form of a ladder; but you must be quick enough to grab onto the ladder and not descend forever into the abyss. The second photo is a monolith with writing on it, perhaps with the monolith from Planet of the Apes, it contains powerful and all encompassing knowledge on it. There seem to be roots that have emerged from the ground to keep the monolith from floating away. I sense that the second picture is a bit more optimistic and shows your optimism in knowledge (you smart cookie, you. :wink. The third and last photo again showing your insatiable wonderlust. I bet whenever you can, you are an insatiable traveler. :tongue: Well, how would you say I did, lets mosey? :tongue:



> Maybe some of the difference does come down to enneagram, as I think Jakuri has a strong 9 influence and is more removed from the sx-instinct than I am.


Yes, Jakuri has a strong 9 fix and I wouldn't be surprised if that were Jakuri's core. You seem at odds with 9 and your sx instinct is very strong while in Jakuri, it seems to either be fledgling or barely existent. You being spsx would suggest that you always think about your needs first, which would indicate that you are most likely an introvert. That could be the key difference as Jakuri is very obviously extroverted. Oh and your tritype I would type as 8(6 or 5)3 spsx. Of course you may direct me to the enneagram visual typing thread if you wish to discuss this further there. :smile:



> Yes, my mind to your mind, my thoughts to your thoughts.


 So how did I do, dear lets mosey.


----------



## Immolate

@Scoobyscoob Ah, that's such a thorough response, thank you for taking the time! You bring up a lot of good points and I'd like to think about them a bit before responding, if that's okay with you


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lets mosey said:


> @Scoobyscoob Ah, that's such a thorough response, thank you for taking the time! You bring up a lot of good points and I'd like to think about them a bit before responding, if that's okay with you


Absolutely mosey. Take as much time as you need. :kitteh:


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Curi said:


> @Fenix Wulfheart, I wouldn't take this seriously but here's my intake on the narrative
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) There's a valient hero with his technology fighting against an undead army.
> 2) Monster appears to kill the hero and he is alone because all of his technology got destroyed fighting the undead army
> 3) Hero wins but realizes the monster was part of the state and he needs to escape so he gets on board on a ship which weirdly doesn't match the technology demonstrated before him (anachronism stew? The armor does that too). Also he has a gun and a sword fighting against sailors from before the twentieth century.
> 4) Oh wait this is a universe which combines multiple times and technologies? Is that the point. He's in chains now in old prison.
> 5) this god appears to him and commands him to do stuff because he was made to be a sheep to the god.
> 6) He arrives at some weird dungeon and realizes everyone is dead and at the cost some portal is opening.
> 7) Portal is opening.
> 8) Oh it is a time portal where a mixture of dualisms begin to spiral around.
> 9) Goddess appears and commands you or arrives you.
> 10) You realize you really are in a medieval age and you stand at the battlefield and realize your quest majestically. And you are a woman now because the dualism mechanism made you so.
> 11) There's a giant portal of hell you have to go through and it looks scary but you gotta.
> 12) Oh look you met Cerebrus. That's when you start to realize you were a sacrifice for the portal too and you are dead too.
> 13) As a dead woman, you realize you can see all of time or your destiny and this whole time you were dead and you're just going to repeat this forever and ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of time, power, and implied violence elements.


There is no central main character at all. That may help. 

It is certainly an interesting take! Not what I was going for, so I'll give another hint if you care to look again. There is a religious slant to the events here.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Rose for a Heart said:


> No one has interpreted this one yet, so I am going to put my description under spoilers. I have been really looking forward to explaining this one and kind of felt impatient, haha.


These speak to me of a profound loss. The arm reaches out for support, and is left hanging. The fingers are held out imploringly...and there is blood? It shows a desire to connect and yet at the same time a sense that things are coming to an end. The girl crouches and holds herself, beset by horrors that are not seen here. And finally, all things begin to fade. The mist spreads out and envelops the woman, and all things become soft. Stillness hangs in the air, alive with a feeling of impending death or loss.

*sarcasm* Its a cheery collage /sarcasm. Makes me think maybe it was intended to represent a dungeon, or maybe a hospital that is a bit...erm...how do I put it...depressing and full of people starting to go crazy? An asylum, maybe. Those places get pretty bad. Or perhaps someone is holding these people against their will, like a kidnapper. It seems to me overall it has a sense of a very specific story to tell, rather than a general impression.


----------



## SheWolf

Made this when I was in a bad mood.

Warning: images contain blood.


* *


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well, I see it the opposite way, it's clear (to me anyway) that poor mosey seems to be suffering from disintegration. Which would be 8=>5. If she were a 5 well integrated to 8, her collages would seem happier, IMO. While still retaining that power seeking drive. I think mosey is also a 3 image and very well integrated to 6. *It's just that her core has disintegrated.* I believe she is also a 6 who is resisting integrating to 9 yet won't disintegrate to 3 either. 8 has no connection to 7 so your lack of seeing a connection there makes sense.


Hmmm....

This statement bothers me a little (not ethically, just...I don't see the point, how this conclusion was drawn). I feel like...why would you say that? It doesn't make sense. Setbacks like you describe are temporary at best. I doubt she is "just disintegrated" or whatever. That's like a cop out. You can always say "oh well it is just integrated x" or "oh well it is the opposite thing of disintegrated to y". This sort of statement can't really lead anywhere enlightening unless we accept that the statement is true first. That makes it self referential, which is of limited use when discussing motivation. It doesn't really get at WHY. It doesn't get to the deeper level. -_-

To even talk about that, we have to discuss why Enneagra type can be divined in this manner, which necessitates establishing how much a collage can be used to discern motivation, to what level it is applicable. That the collage would be happier, as an example, does not establish why it is integration versus disintegration. We need to show why this sense of happiness connects to motivations in this specific manner first. How do we establish that a happy collage indicates a happy motivation? We interpret happiness and not in our minds based on our own criteria, which is filtered through our own perception. So how do we first agree what happiness is, in terms of a collage, in terms of the type that can be gleaned in this manner? :/


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Double Post


----------



## Rose for a Heart

lol let's mosey is not an 8 wut

but I haven't read the conversation yet, will do that now


----------



## Greyhart

I tend to see @lets mosey 's collage existential rather than sad/unhappy/depressing. Just because it's not jolly doesn't mean it's necessary it's trying to convey pain and suffering.

---

I seem to completely lack an ability to discern deeper feelings behind the art choices. Unless they are really obvious. Rose's collages are the most perplexing to me. I logically understand that it supposed to convey some emotional struggle but for the love of me I can't identify what beyond "something negative" and can't really muster enough personal sentiment to come up with something what would seem deep enough regarding of it. Makes me wonder if I am ILE because shouldn't Ne compensate for inability to perceive deeper emotions? With it being a N and all. In general I value art based on quality and quantity - probably more later than former - of questions that it brings. Like "What is it? What kinda of situations and background this would have?". Another reason I prefer detailed pictures because there's more questions to be found if I look at it for a while since I definitely won't notice all details when I first see it.

Like I _really_ like this








http://66.media.tumblr.com/f0a3328adf4a1155e1f7d2a61bca92b2/tumblr_ob2orqNl3o1t9x55so9_1280.jpg

At first I, as usual, didn't look closely but liked the spaceships. I generally like idea of space exploration of any kind so. Then some time later I saw it again and I noticed people. I mean, I'm assuming those are people, not herds of animals. Anyway, people there beg the question. Lots of questions, like how big are ships, how high are they hovering and what they are using to defy gravity that it doesn't affect people on the ground? I also didn't notice at first, but I think there are walls and structures on the background? What are these? Is this an exodus? An attack? A colonization? Were those walls built by humans? Are they new or are ruins? Those could also be just rocks but I like the walls idea more because it brings a deeper/longer question line. There's also a question of what kind of setting it is, what plot is behind it, when this is, are those even humans, what type of vessels are those and I could keep going but you get the idea. And then any hypothetical answer brings more questions. Joy.

I've no deep emotional response to this art that is not related to curiosity about the questions above but then I usually need an actual human/oid on it to discern type of emotion it supposed to convey and even then, it won't be an emotion I fished out of myself just that I guessed what author could mean by it. I can understand it if it's something stereotypical like... dove=peace, pair of doves=love but that's just because I know what these mean from interpretations I've encountered over the course of my life.

I have no - like, _none_ - subjective interest in studying _my_ emotional responses to the art (or anything, really) and what type of feeling artist meant to convey through it, but it also kind of pisses me off that I am so incompetent in this when I see others are clearly having no trouble with figuring it out. _Really_ pisses me off - the harder something is to understand the more stubborn I get about it. If I try I must be able to understand everything, why would art be exempted from this.

So does xLE really mean this much of trouble with this? My SLE half-brother is kinda artsy and likes poetry.


----------



## Immolate

What just happened, lol.

I promise to catch up and respond when I can.


----------



## Greyhart

I reverse searched the image expecting it to be like "Quick 40 minutes warm up, tehe" but Leon Tukker - The great space migration of 6785 "The great space migration of 6785" THE ARTIST ACTUALLY HAD STORY BEHIND IT!


> The great space migration of 6785 where the atmosphere is so messed up that this planet basicly freezes over. This whole happening was particularly fortunate for the megacorporation in charge of moving the planet's entire population to another, sunnier planet. One could only imagine how much money they made of that gig!


I like this guy, he makes quick stories for all his paintings. It's very disappointing when art you like had no ideas behind it aside from "looks cool".


----------



## Immolate

I still need to catch up, but I wanted to briefly comment:



Greyhart said:


> In general I value art based on quality and quantity - probably more later than former - of questions that it brings. Like "What is it? What kinda of situations and background this would have?". Another reason I prefer detailed pictures because there's more questions to be found if I look at it for a while since I definitely won't notice all details when I first see it.
> 
> (...)
> 
> And then any hypothetical answer brings more questions. Joy.


Is this not Ne?

Grey, stop it.


----------



## Greyhart

lets mosey said:


> I still need to catch up, but I wanted to briefly comment:
> 
> Is this not Ne?
> 
> Grey, stop it.


Don't all people get curious of how and what things are?..

I'm still in awe of this thing http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/300370-visual-typing-socionics-88.html#post31398354 because I wanted to pitch in but thought "Uhhh some kind of traumatic suffering?.. reminds me of Silent Hill, The Ring and AHS. :|"

Don't tell me to stop, cow, I'm the doubting Etype!


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> Don't all people get curious of how and what things are?..
> 
> I'm still in awe of this thing http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/300370-visual-typing-socionics-88.html#post31398354 because I wanted to pitch in but thought "Uhhh some kind of traumatic suffering?.. reminds me of Silent Hill, The Ring and AHS. :|"
> 
> Don't tell me to stop, cow, I'm the doubting Etype!


Do they?

Feelings are a mystery to you, and that is specifically an Fi collage.

Don't call me a cow, you contrary raccoon.


----------



## sinaasappel

Why can't mosey be a counterphobic 6?

/Halfslackcommenting


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> This statement bothers me a little (not ethically, just...I don't see the point, how this conclusion was drawn). I feel like...why would you say that?


Because it's the truth.



> So how do we first agree what happiness is, in terms of a collage, in terms of the type that can be gleaned in this manner? :/


Not just through collages but communication is key, Fenix. :wink:


----------



## Riven

Greyhart said:


> I tend to see @lets mosey 's collage existential rather than sad/unhappy/depressing. Just because it's not jolly doesn't mean it's necessary it's trying to convey pain and suffering.
> 
> ---
> 
> I seem to completely lack an ability to discern deeper feelings behind the art choices. Unless they are really obvious. Rose's collages are the most perplexing to me. I logically understand that it supposed to convey some emotional struggle but for the love of me I can't identify what beyond "something negative" and can't really muster enough personal sentiment to come up with something what would seem deep enough regarding of it. Makes me wonder if I am ILE because shouldn't Ne compensate for inability to perceive deeper emotions? With it being a N and all. In general I value art based on quality and quantity - probably more later than former - of questions that it brings. Like "What is it? What kinda of situations and background this would have?". Another reason I prefer detailed pictures because there's more questions to be found if I look at it for a while since I definitely won't notice all details when I first see it.
> 
> Like I _really_ like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://66.media.tumblr.com/f0a3328adf4a1155e1f7d2a61bca92b2/tumblr_ob2orqNl3o1t9x55so9_1280.jpg
> 
> At first I, as usual, didn't look closely but liked the spaceships. I generally like idea of space exploration of any kind so. Then some time later I saw it again and I noticed people. I mean, I'm assuming those are people, not herds of animals. Anyway, people there beg the question. Lots of questions, like how big are ships, how high are they hovering and what they are using to defy gravity that it doesn't affect people on the ground? I also didn't notice at first, but I think there are walls and structures on the background? What are these? Is this an exodus? An attack? A colonization? Were those walls built by humans? Are they new or are ruins? Those could also be just rocks but I like the walls idea more because it brings a deeper/longer question line. There's also a question of what kind of setting it is, what plot is behind it, when this is, are those even humans, what type of vessels are those and I could keep going but you get the idea. And then any hypothetical answer brings more questions. Joy.
> 
> I've no deep emotional response to this art that is not related to curiosity about the questions above but then I usually need an actual human/oid on it to discern type of emotion it supposed to convey and even then, it won't be an emotion I fished out of myself just that I guessed what author could mean by it. I can understand it if it's something stereotypical like... dove=peace, pair of doves=love but that's just because I know what these mean from interpretations I've encountered over the course of my life.
> 
> I have no - like, _none_ - subjective interest in studying _my_ emotional responses to the art (or anything, really) and what type of feeling artist meant to convey through it, but it also kind of pisses me off that I am so incompetent in this when I see others are clearly having no trouble with figuring it out. _Really_ pisses me off - the harder something is to understand the more stubborn I get about it. If I try I must be able to understand everything, why would art be exempted from this.
> 
> So does xLE really mean this much of trouble with this? My SLE half-brother is kinda artsy and likes poetry.


Reminds me of EVE: Online. Compared to games like MMOs, I much prefer this one because its lore interests me a bit more even though a lot of it is about spaceship combat, and it has a fully 3D environment. Plus, the names sound awesome eg Kaalakiota (name of in-game company)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyhart

Riven said:


> Reminds me of EVE: Online. Compared to games like MMOs, I much prefer this one because its lore interests me a bit more even though a lot of it is about spaceship combat, and it has a fully 3D environment. Plus, the names sound awesome eg Kaalakiota (name of in-game company)
> 
> Sent from my *MotoG3* using Tapatalk


Motorola still exists O_O AND IT'S OWNED BY LENOVO HOLY SHIT

I never got into EVE because it's mostly PVP... even though I played WAR but it's different because... Warhammer.


----------



## Riven

Greyhart said:


> Motorola still exists O_O AND IT'S OWNED BY LENOVO HOLY SHIT
> 
> I never got into EVE because it's mostly PVP... even though I played WAR but it's different because... Warhammer.


I want emo back. That was in one of Motorola's recent videos. I don't want them to be devoured by a mainland Chinese company. The new phones are ugly. 

Warhammer's a bit nerdy for me since it has some fantasy elements to it, and big guys that I imagine the nerds will fap to.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyhart

Riven said:


> I want emo back. That was in one of Motorola's recent videos. I don't want them to be devoured by a mainland Chinese company. The new phones are ugly.
> 
> Warhammer's a bit nerdy for me since it has some fantasy elements to it, and big guys that I imagine the nerds will fap to.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


RazrV3 was my dream for like half a decade but by the time my old Siemens died (or rather it's battery did and I couldn't find replacement that held charge long enough because they were all used since Siemens closed by then), Razr was no longer produced so I got this instead which regrettably is still alive and doing great. My mom is still using my Siemens that needs to be charged like every 6 hours. :|


----------



## Riven

Greyhart said:


> RazrV3 was my dream for like half a decade but by the time my old Siemens died (or rather it's battery did and I couldn't find replacement that held charge long enough because they were all used since Siemens closed by then), Razr was no longer produced so I got this instead which regrettably is still alive and doing great. My mom is still using my Siemens that needs to be charged like every 6 hours. :|


Nokia's Series 40 > Android > iOS. 

Android resembles Series 40 in some ways and is much more customisable than iOS, but I hate it and iOS for its Clash of Clans clones.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyhart

Riven said:


> Nokia's Series 40 > Android > iOS.
> 
> Android resembles Series 40 in some ways and is much more customisable than iOS, but I hate it and iOS for its Clash of Clans clones.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Somehow I never owned Nokia. I had price restrictions under $100 so "the insides" of a phone didn't matter. Aside from "this shitty camera I never use is slightly better than this one". Siemens had an awful user-unfriendly OS design. Pretty wide functionality for the price, though.


----------



## Riven

Greyhart said:


> Somehow I never owned Nokia. I had price restrictions under $100 so "the insides" of a phone didn't matter. Aside from "this shitty camera I never use is slightly better than this one".


I wanted a Nokia N95 one of my friends used to own. He's now team Apple.

Phones these days are too expensive.
Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyhart

Riven said:


> I wanted a Nokia N95 one of my friends used to own. He's now team Apple.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-Gage_QD :th_love: Never met anyone who owned it but it looks perfectly dorky.


----------



## birdsintrees

*Hi 

Can we get back on topic please?*


----------



## orbit

I'm going to use the above as an excuse to post another collage:









Thoughts on types/on it in general?

EDIT: replaced the collage wanting thoughts on.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Vibe-type a selfie collage


----------



## owlet

I thought I'd post another couple of collages


----------



## Tad Cooper

Jakuri said:


> I agree that overall tone is more Si, whereas the contents have airy/dreamy/fantasy-oriented vibe, hence Ne. So yes we agree.  Totally judicious, for sure.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

^^ Those are just cool pictures in general @*owlet*

Blowing bubble universes. That pop. We are bubbles too. And the very first cat picture seems to be in the same style as the owl in your av. I can't say how as I know nothing about art and its technicalities. But your av and your first pic are of the same style. 

*“In infinite time, in infinite matter, in infinite space, is formed a bubble organism, and that bubble lasts a while and bursts, and that bubble is Me.”*


― Leo Tolstoy, Anna Karenina


----------



## Tad Cooper

Curi said:


> I'm going to use the above as an excuse to post another collage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on types/on it in general?
> 
> EDIT: replaced the collage wanting thoughts on.


I like this - real world but kind of 'from a distance'. Like you're looking at the world through a lens...I'd go Fi with this, maybe some Si as well (the tones etc).


----------



## owlet

FearAndTrembling said:


> ^^ Those are just cool pictures in general @*owlet*
> 
> Blowing bubble universes. That pop. We are bubbles too. And the very first cat picture seems to be in the same style as the owl in your av. I can't say how as I know nothing about art and its technicalities. But your av and your first pic are of the same style.
> 
> *“In infinite time, in infinite matter, in infinite space, is formed a bubble organism, and that bubble lasts a while and bursts, and that bubble is Me.”*
> 
> 
> ― Leo Tolstoy, Anna Karenina


Thank you  I like them a lot. 
I agree the cat pictures are similar to the owl one (smoother lines, though, and a bit more 'fun'?) I actually really like bubbles - there's something about them that's extremely interesting to me, even though they're just something like washing up liquid and water really. (I like that quote, by the way)


----------



## FearAndTrembling

owlet said:


> Thank you  I like them a lot.
> I agree the cat pictures are similar to the owl one (smoother lines, though, and a bit more 'fun'?) I actually really like bubbles - there's something about them that's extremely interesting to me, even though they're just something like washing up liquid and water really. (I like that quote, by the way)


They're just so fucking fragile. lol. They are a tragedy. It's a weird thing to do. lol. Just creating something you know will be destroyed very soon just for our amusement. Bubbles are cool. You know they are dead men walking and it gives them an edge.


----------



## orbit

Tad Cooper said:


> I like this - real world but kind of 'from a distance'. Like you're looking at the world through a lens...I'd go Fi with this, maybe some Si as well (the tones etc).


Ah thanks ^^ These come from an EIE (Si POLR lol) so I guess it really proves the disconnect between collage type and real person type! (I'm stressing that to ensure no typing crisis)


----------



## Tad Cooper

Curi said:


> Ah thanks ^^ These come from an EIE (Si POLR lol) so I guess it really proves the disconnect between collage type and real person type! (I'm stressing that to ensure no typing crisis)


Haha, does make me wonder if we are attracted to the uncertain in that way...(I love things that are Se or Ti a lot, even though they are a bit confusing for me)


----------



## owlet

FearAndTrembling said:


> They're just so fucking fragile. lol. They are a tragedy. It's a weird thing to do. lol. Just creating something you know will be destroyed very soon just for our amusement. Bubbles are cool. You know they are dead men walking and it gives them an edge.


I wonder if this would tie-in to the idea of the beauty of the transient state? That because the object doesn't last, it has more impact - there's no time for you to get used to it before it's gone. I find myself drawn to things like that, like weather conditions.



Curi said:


> I'm going to use the above as an excuse to post another collage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on types/on it in general?
> 
> EDIT: replaced the collage wanting thoughts on.


Hm, well my initial impression was some kind of Si-Fe, but the quote "All palaces are temporary places" makes me think Ni. The actual images themselves seem more Si, though. That one with the quote stands out generally as pretty different in tone and style to the others.
(I saw it was from an EIE, so I'm giving the thoughts I had before seeing that.)


----------



## Immolate

Finally taking some time to respond.

@Scoobyscoob My comment about identifying with a lack of identity has more to do with feeling disconnected from my physical self. @Greyhart made a comment about existing as a brain in a jar connected to interchangeable bodies; the overall point is that the mind is the truest self, and the body is a vehicle or a tool for the mind. I tend to dislike subjects that are explicitly male or female, for example. I prefer indistinct features or body types, which is why robots or androids appear in my collages the way they do. The same goes for masks and helmets. Transhumanism appeals to me because of the willingness to move away from the flesh, the sense of freedom that comes from that detachment and interchangeability, among other reasons.

In the third collage, the man's appearance suggests corruption, but earlier in the thread I described my initial impression as someone clawing their way out of the depths and emerging stronger because of their struggle. It's not so much that the man is corrupted or ruined, but that he's grown because of his endurance and in some ways proven his worth. That sense of perseverance ties into the search for knowledge, purpose, and meaning.

I'm not sure what to say about the impression I've left you with, specifically that I'm disintegrated and in a low state of health. I do explore themes like sadness, loneliness, and subjugation, but as @Fenix Wulfheart said, states of disintegration are temporary, and I perceive myself closer to average levels of health at the moment. I've been in lower states than this, that's for sure, but I talk about sadness and similar issues here because I can finally approach them and acknowledge them. I think @Jakuri makes a good point about 5's connection to 8, although it's something I'll have to look more deeply into.

I find it interesting that you feel supervised by me. It's not my intention to push or move against others, and I'm glad you've shared this openly because I don't hear it that often. Is your ESI typing based primarily on intertype, or is it a combination of interacting with me and interpreting my collages? If a combination, how do my collages reflect Fi and Se? Thanks again for the input 

@owlet My opinion of your choices is, "Too cute."

@Curi I had a feeling the collage wasn't yours. Did a certain bear make it? I agree with owlet that the image about temporary places seems the most overtly Ni.

I hope I addressed everyone. I may have skimmed a bit and I'm willing to go back and talk about anything I missed.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lets mosey said:


> Finally taking some time to respond.
> 
> @Scoobyscoob My comment about identifying with a lack of identity has more to do with feeling disconnected from my physical self. @Greyhart made a comment about existing as a brain in a jar connected to interchangeable bodies; the overall point is that the mind is the truest self, and the body is a vehicle or a tool for the mind. I tend to dislike subjects that are explicitly male or female, for example. I prefer indistinct features or body types, which is why robots or androids appear in my collages the way they do. The same goes for masks and helmets. Transhumanism appeals to me because of the willingness to move away from the flesh, the sense of freedom that comes from that detachment and interchangeability, among other reasons.


You mean like the talking heads on Futurama? I don't find that to be freedom at all. :\ Hm, indistinct features or body types. Got it.



> In the third collage, the man's appearance suggests corruption, but earlier in the thread I described my initial impression as someone clawing their way out of the depths and emerging stronger because of their struggle. It's not so much that the man is corrupted or ruined, but that he's grown because of his endurance and in some ways proven his worth. That sense of perseverance ties into the search for knowledge, purpose, and meaning.


Hm, I didn't sense that at all but okay.



> I'm not sure what to say about the impression I've left you with, specifically that I'm disintegrated and in a low state of health. I do explore themes like sadness, loneliness, and subjugation, but as @Fenix Wulfheart said, states of disintegration are temporary, and I perceive myself closer to average levels of health at the moment. I've been in lower states than this, that's for sure, but I talk about sadness and similar issues here because I can finally approach them and acknowledge them. I think @Jakuri makes a good point about 5's connection to 8, although it's something I'll have to look more deeply into.


Yes, it's clear that you are in a disintegrated state; I suppose to what extent is the question. The 5 connection to 8 is: 8 is a point of integration for 5s while 5 is a point of disintegration for 8s. I was claiming that you're an 8 who has disintegrated to 5. While Jakuri was claiming the opposite. Seems you agree with me.



> I find it interesting that you feel supervised by me. It's not my intention to push or move against others, and I'm glad you've shared this openly because I don't hear it that often. Is your ESI typing based primarily on intertype, or is it a combination of interacting with me and interpreting my collages? If a combination, how do my collages reflect Fi and Se? Thanks again for the input


Mainly due to intertype interactions, a few things that you have said and... not really so much your collages. Your collages seem Ni/Se in general though. I should make a collage soon too. :smile:



> @owlet My opinion of your choices is, "Too cute."
> 
> @Curi I had a feeling the collage wasn't yours. Did a certain bear make it? I agree with owlet that the image about temporary places seems the most overtly Ni.
> 
> I hope I addressed everyone. I may have skimmed a bit and I'm willing to go back and talk about anything I missed.


.


----------



## Immolate

Scoobyscoob said:


> You mean like the talking heads on Futurama? I don't find that to be freedom at all. :\ Hm, indistinct features or body types. Got it.


I've actually never watched Futurama, but now I'm curious about the talking heads.



> Yes, it's clear that you are in a disintegrated state; I suppose to what extent is the question. The 5 connection to 8 is: 8 is a point of integration for 5s while 5 is a point of disintegration for 8s. I was claiming that you're an 8 who has disintegrated to 5. While Jakuri was claiming the opposite. Seems you agree with me.


I'll have to think about this a bit more. It turns out several people can see some sort of 8 influence in my personality (a few have pointed out that I have a bit of a protective streak, but whether that has anything to do with 8 is unclear to me at the moment).



> Mainly due to intertype interactions, a few things that you have said and... not really so much your collages. Your collages seem Ni/Se in general though. I should make a collage soon too. :smile:


Yes, I'd really like to see a collage from you  

I put one together recently, but I think I'll post it after other people have received feedback.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lets mosey said:


> I've actually never watched Futurama, but now I'm curious about the talking heads.







:wink:



> I'll have to think about this a bit more. It turns out several people can see some sort of 8 influence in my personality (a few have pointed out that I have a bit of a protective streak, but whether that has anything to do with 8 is unclear to me at the moment).


Yes, 8s are the defenders of the group. Whether that group be a church/mosque/temple, community, country, etc. That also why 8s can be prejudiced to anyone they believe is not part of the group if the 8 is a low functioning example and they're not in a good state of mind. Healthy 8s can be great though, unfortunately there are way more unhealthy 8s than healthy 8s these days.



> Yes, I'd really like to see a collage from you
> 
> I put one together recently, but I think I'll post it after other people have received feedback.


I'll be sure to tag you when I do mosey. I'd like your feedback.


----------



## Jakuri

@lets mosey thanks for the mention. I have been saving my draft for response and it has been slipping my mind. I wanted to respond to some ways Scooby sees mosey's type, but I am skipping most of them since mosey already responded to Scooby's posts directly.


Scoobyscoob said:


> Hm, I see. Your collages belie this sense of cynicism you speak of. I have no reason to believe that you'd be lying about it though.
> 
> Hm yes, for an LII a 1 or a 4 fix would make more sense than 3. Se-PoLR and all.


True, who would be lying about such thing? My username is also quite related to what I wrote, but I am leaving that as an aside, as it may get a bit too long. I think it can be expounded two ways. First, more balanced perspective after my psyche stabilized post-adolescence. Second, disillusionment driving me to stick to my inner "ideal" world, and my strong attachment to it. Again, the second point used to be stronger when I was younger; I think I am doing this more on the background. Anyway, I relate to the second point less nowadays. 


> Hm, with mosey there's definitely an element of sadness and longing that your images lack. I will say that wistfulness is an excellent way to describe your lonelier images. owlet chose a good word to use there. :smile:


Yes, I think that's a good way to put it. It's a good word, which balances out certain dose of sadness with a dose of hopefulness and the streak of sense of longing.


> The instincts can swap depending on life circumstances, yes. 1 is a possibility but the constant sense and @lets mosey even admitting to a desire to seek power is very 8. It kind of seeps out of her words and actions, IMO.


Ah I see. Yeah this is a possibility I am not entirely foreclosed to. Could be the 5<-->8 connection + 8 in gut fix.


> Hm... you make an interesting case for mosey being a 5 but then you make an equally good case for 2 and 8 as well. lol Um yes, I would say 2, 5 or 8 is definitely her core type. She has had a habit of moving against another when she didn't want anything to happen which I found to be frustrating at times.


Hmm...based on her response, I am still leaning toward 5. Feeling disconnected with body could be many things. Ni dom + Se inferior is a possibility. Being one of the withdrawn -- especially 5 -- is another possibility, since 5 uses its thinking centre and feeling centre to repress the instinctual centre. And I see the over-identification with one's mind...I think these are strong pointer toward not just the head triad, but toward 5 specifically.


> 5
> 
> Observer/Thinker
> 
> Withdrawn-Withdrawn
> 
> Blocked Action with Resigned Thought and Emotion
> 
> Generally, the 5 is described as the Observer and the Thinker and is defined as the most withdrawn type of the Enneagram. The fixated traits include avarice, compartmentalization, greed, and isolation, with the need to be perceptive and knowledgeable to avoid emptiness and not knowing. The 5 is in the head center, which is also withdrawn, supporting this theory. In addition, the repressed center would be the gut center. These factors combined would suggest a personality type with blocked action with resigned thought and emotion (the withholding observer or the researcher).


(From "Karen Horney and the Enneagram" by Katherine Fauvre, which can be found here)



> Hm yes, I might have meant outgoing and not extroverted. Mmm... no, mosey's heart fix is very clearly 2 or 3. Trying to make her a 4 is only going to be psychologically damaging to her. She has said very clearly she identifies with a lack of identity which is a very anti-4 sentiment. That's something a 3 would say, tbh. Identifying with a lack of identity because the person believes themselves to not have an identity either.


For the most part, mosey already responded to this...but I don't know about 2, other than the fact that there is a good deal of the "rejection" object relation triad theme.



Scoobyscoob said:


> Interesting. I sensed a lot of evil in that particular collage. I would say you have mosey's tritype mostly right but your wings and her head fix are all wrong. I'd say 8w7-6w7-3w2 sxsp is a good tritype for her.


Oh this is interesting. I haven't totally expected 2 wing at all. Tried to take another look at it...nope I still don't see it at all. The 6 head fix, that one I can see more easily, though I am not still entirely sure on the 7 wing; I take it that you think there is a lot of assertive vibe going on in that collage (hence the assertive wings), and you have a point there...and the type that's both assertive and reactive is 8. The collage itself, yes, has strong 8 streak. That collage is 8 core for sure.

You wrote about her and 9 being at odds iirc. Yet I don't think that's a reason to say no to the 9 wing though. The picture where I sensed 8 most strongly had heaviness and a sense of union I felt. Conquer or unite (being part of something bigger)...I saw the push-pull relationship between the two, hence 8w9. Perhaps this could say more about my type? In any case I can't seem to see the "doubled-up" expansiveness that I would expect to see in 8w7.

As for the heart fix, I am not seeing 2. 3w4 or 4w3 ("Look at my triumph!"). Image-conscious 3 is there, but I feel that the emotional energy is directed inwards (4) rather than outwards (2). It more screams of "me", which I consider 4.



lets mosey said:


> I'm not sure what to say about the impression I've left you with, specifically that I'm disintegrated and in a low state of health. I do explore themes like sadness, loneliness, and subjugation, but as @Fenix Wulfheart said, states of disintegration are temporary, and I perceive myself closer to average levels of health at the moment. I've been in lower states than this, that's for sure, but I talk about sadness and similar issues here because I can finally approach them and acknowledge them. I think @Jakuri makes a good point about 5's connection to 8, although it's something I'll have to look more deeply into.


Hmm, I will just say this: I think it's presumptuous of any of us to assume/decide/judge (whatever the word one thinks is appropriate) that someone is stuck at the disintegration point. Things like "yeah, I think you are actually unhealthy" can be deeply offensive and/or downright insulting. Also, I find Riso/Hudson's view of disintegration/integration point too inflexible and rigid. Not that what they say is false, but I prefer to take a more neutral and flexible view on the connection lines as Tom Condon does.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> @lets mosey thanks for the mention. I have been saving my draft for response and it has been slipping my mind. I wanted to respond to some ways you see mosey's type, but I am skipping most of them since mosey already responded to yours directly.
> 
> True, who would be lying about such thing? My username is also quite related to what I wrote, but I am leaving that as an aside, as it may get a bit too long. I think it can be expounded two ways. First, more balanced perspective after my psyche stabilized post-adolescence. Second, disillusionment driving me to stick to my inner "ideal" world, and my strong attachment to it. Again, the second point used to be stronger when I was younger; I think I am doing this more on the background. Anyway, I relate to the second point less nowadays.


Might I suggest an IEI typing for you then?



> Yes, I think that's a good way to put it. It's a good word, which balances out certain dose of sadness with a dose of hopefulness and the streak of sense of longing.


Yes.



> Ah I see. Yeah this is a possibility I am not entirely foreclosed to. Could be the 5<-->8 connection + 8 in gut fix.


From what you've written so far, the 5-8 connection you're referring to are the points of integration and disintegration.



> Hmm...based on her response, I am still leaning toward 5. Feeling disconnected with body could be many things. Ni dom + Se inferior is a possibility. Being one of the withdrawn -- especially 5 -- is another possibility, since 5 uses its thinking centre and feeling centre to repress the instinctual centre. And I see the over-identification with one's mind...I think these are strong pointer toward not just the head triad, but toward 5 specifically.
> 
> (From "Karen Horney and the Enneagram" by Katherine Fauvre, which can be found here)
> 
> For the most part, mosey already responded to this...but I don't know about 2, other than the fact that there is a good deal of the "rejection" object relation triad theme.


Jakuri, lets mosey said she is currently in a disintegrated state, which would mean that she's an 8 disintegrated to 5. Yes, 5s are withdrawing types but a healthy 5 does so to continue contemplation, while an unhealthy (disintegrated 8 to 5) does so to avoid reality.



> Oh this is interesting. I haven't totally expected 2 wing at all. Tried to take another look at it...nope I still don't see it at all. The 6 head fix, that one I can see more easily, though I am not still entirely sure on the 7 wing; I take it that you think there is a lot of assertive vibe going on in that collage (hence the assertive wings), and you have a point there...and the type that's both assertive and reactive is 8. The collage itself, yes, has strong 8 streak. That collage is 8 core for sure.


Ah, I was suggesting 8w7, 6w7 and 3w2 sxsp when she's healthy; not when she's in a disintegrated state. I suppose you were typing her as is today, to which I can't really disagree. Her statements say otherwise to 8w9, 6w5 and 4w3 spsx though. :smile:



> You wrote about her and 9 being at odds iirc. Yet I don't think that's a reason to say no to the 9 wing though. The picture where I sensed 8 most strongly had heaviness and a sense of union I felt. Conquer or unite (being part of something bigger)...I saw the push-pull relationship between the two, hence 8w9. Perhaps this could say more about my type? In any case I can't seem to see the "doubled-up" expansiveness that I would expect to see in 8w7.


Again, when healthy and not when disintegrated, Jakuri.



> As for the heart fix, I am not seeing 2. 3w4 or 4w3 ("Look at my triumph!"). Image-conscious 3 is there, but I feel that the emotional energy is directed inwards (4) rather than outwards (2). It more screams of "me", which I consider 4.


Well, I was responding to you stating a good case for 2, 5 and 8. Ultimately though, what mosey has written thus far would indicate 3 core with 6 and 8 as fixes, moreso than mosey being a core 2. 368 tritype is the protector archetype and that archetype seems to fit mosey's personality quite well. I mean, don't you feel safer knowing mosey is around? :wink:



> Hmm, I will just say this: I think it's presumptuous of any of us to assume/decide/judge (whatever the word one thinks is appropriate) that someone is stuck at the disintegration point. Things like "yeah, I think you are actually unhealthy" can be deeply offensive and/or downright insulting. Also, I find Riso/Hudson's view of disintegration/integration point too inflexible and rigid. Not that what they say is false, but I prefer to take a more neutral and flexible view on the connection lines as Tom Condon does.


You also shouldn't assume a perception is a judgement or decision on behavior. I'm no way a Judger or in Socionics terms, a rational, I simply state my perceptions to which mosey has confirmed on many occasions to be accurate. So you're kind of trying to fight an uphill battle here at this point. I actually don't study the Enneagram as I'm only going off of knowledge that I learned from in grade school and I don't actively study it otherwise. Probably why I post in the Socionics sub-forum and not the Enneagram one as much. Please, do not let me discourage you though from studying what you want to study! :kitteh:


----------



## Dangerose

Don't think an 8 would relate to feeling disassociated from their body or the physical world for any long period of time. At least in my understanding, 8 is the type most physically grounded, and consistently turning that energy outward. 

And I don't think disintegration involves actually becoming the type on your line; the basic components of the core type aren't going to just disappear. And imo elements of the integration line can show up when unhealthy, elements of the disintegration line can show up when healthy...I don't think it's like Chutes and Ladders where you go through a complete level-down but more a mix-and-match type scenario.


----------



## Dangerose

I'd also note that it seems to me that lets mosey has a self-conception of herself as a vulnerable person, which is more Five than Eight...and a strong focus on head energy.

While she says she feels uncomfortable sharing emotions or 'being vulnerable' in that sense I haven't really seen her shying away from discussion of vulnerability generally, could be wrong though. That's my impression at least.


----------



## Immolate

I jump back into the thread and I'm once again confused, lol. I'm not sure where the miscommunication is happening.

Edit: Also, we should move the enneagram discussion to the proper thread.


----------



## Transience

Night Huntress said:


> I think that's part of why I prefer YG Entertainment's Kpop videos, lol. They're more unconventional in that they focus on individuals and their unique style and aren't so much about the "put the guys in suits and make them dance around in neon-lit boxes". Especially Big Bang. But obviously that's helped by the two most visible members of the group being gamma SF.


 Oh god, ikr? But yeah, who's the other gamma member in BigBang? o.o


----------



## HBIC

Transience said:


> Oh god, ikr? But yeah, who's the other gamma member in BigBang? o.o


Seungri, he's a SEE 3w2 sx.


----------



## Jakuri

owlet said:


> New collage:


Soft, gentle, and lovely...I always love your choice of pictures. Some pictures with sx-vibe, but I am not getting the intense sx-vibe at the same time. Not sure if it's 5 detachment that cancels those out?

Top right: I like this one a lot, in many ways. Easily my favourite. Combination of positivity, brightness, comfiness, with a slant of introspectiveness? Can see myself there, when I snug myself up in my bed, hug my blanket and just think about or do whatever. Maybe surfing pixiv and rainbow-drool over pretty pics, lol.

The night sky pic is quite gentle and comforting, and I can see me on the top centre pic. Blanket with warm tea...sounds like a great idea 

The bunny in that pic is so huggable! Love and softness... Not just the bunny pic, but the top fourth one and the one left of the bunny pic. I am guessing that the two hands are those of two lovers, with the two hands surrounded in red thread. 

The bottom right one, I wonder if that's about wounds we get and have to live with throughout our lives. Emotional invulnerability that people have to some degree. I also really like the girl in the barren mountain, but hmm I am running out of comments


----------



## SheWolf

@Little Lotte

This is my pathetic attempt to make a collage like yours!

I love your collages. They're so.... aesthetic, floaty, magical, atmospheric, harmonious and the colors are so nicely put together and asdfghjkl;' I'm jealous! Mine are just... here's a bunch of weird visceral images and BLOOD.

So... I tried my best!

_Love me. _LOL











P.S: I think this song gives it a touch more ambiance as well.


* *


----------



## HBIC

Had a lot of fun doing these, a single image indeed seem to have the power to communicate what only a whole paragraph of words could.



























Any input is appreciated


----------



## orbit

owlet said:


> These images have a lighter tone than a few of the other collages you've posted (Maybe? Maybe I'm just forgetful..)


Compared to pictures like these, yes (they've already had some sort of analysis done on them ^^):

* *














To these (which I think I made as a favorite compilation), maybe?

* *
















> I think they're quite exploratory and expansive, with an almost storybook feel to them. They're not as softly dream-like as Jakuri's, but they're not in a sharp focus (even the photographs are in quite a soft focus) and there's a fair amount of energy there, like there's a lot of activity going on, but not in a rushed way, just a day-to-day kind of thing. I'd say pretty Ne.


The second one was initially inspired for Greyhart because dinosawr so Ne glory. Thank you for the analysis ^^

I think you are aware your collage is soft Si galore <3

><>><><><><><><><><><><><>< @HBIC I'd say Se hits me like a pigeon hits a window. Bottom collage shows a lot of friendship/the closeness of bonds between humans and not a lot of overt emotion so Fi as well. SF Gamma?


----------



## Vermillion

HBIC said:


> Seungri, he's a SEE 3w2 sx.


I... don't think so, actually. I was referring to TOP, who strikes me as an ESI 1/4. Seungri seems to me like an Fe valuer.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* Thank you for the input. I find it very insightful, especially your point about parts of the body removed from the whole, and I wonder if that can be attributed to Si rather than Ni. I agree there's an emphasis on identity, and as I've mentioned before, I'm drawn to a sense of disembodiment and a lack of features.
> 
> Oh, also, your newest collage is very sweet, very soft. That bunny...


Ahh, well the body parts removed from the whole didn't make me think Si because, although they're very beautiful images, they're very stark and almost unsettling at times. They're very ethereal, like something you'd see in a depiction of the afterlife, or at least that was my impression (probably to do with the colours, too). 
The faceless ones would make most humans feel slightly unsettled as facial expressions are a large part of communication, so it's taking away that very natural inclination to read someone's face, and people tend to focus on the face (especially eyes) as part of identity (passport photos etc.).

Haha, thank you, I like that bunny a lot  It captures the right feeling.



Witch of Purity said:


> Soft, gentle, and lovely...I always love your choice of pictures. Some pictures with sx-vibe, but I am not getting the intense sx-vibe at the same time. Not sure if it's 5 detachment that cancels those out?
> 
> Top right: I like this one a lot, in many ways. Easily my favourite. Combination of positivity, brightness, comfiness, with a slant of introspectiveness? Can see myself there, when I snug myself up in my bed, hug my blanket and just think about or do whatever. Maybe surfing pixiv and rainbow-drool over pretty pics, lol.
> 
> The night sky pic is quite gentle and comforting, and I can see me on the top centre pic. Blanket with warm tea...sounds like a great idea
> 
> The bunny in that pic is so huggable! Love and softness... Not just the bunny pic, but the top fourth one and the one left of the bunny pic. I am guessing that the two hands are those of two lovers, with the two hands surrounded in red thread.
> 
> The bottom right one, I wonder if that's about wounds we get and have to live with throughout our lives. Emotional invulnerability that people have to some degree. I also really like the girl in the barren mountain, but hmm I am running out of comments


Thank you for the in-depth comments  I wonder if these images are more on the Si side of things? The hands are entwined in the 'red string of fate', but it's more about the connection than 'fate' (I'm not a fan of 'destined love' personally). I think my favourites are the top right one and the hands of the left!
I was wondering what an sx 5 LII would look like, seeing as Se PoLR and 5 withdrawal kind of goes against a lot of sx descriptions.



Night Huntress said:


> 7._
> "I have a feeling you will come to see me very soon
> So I will close my eyes."
> 
> -- _Etsuko Yakushimaru, with Metro Orchestra _- Nornir
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Tried art for a change. How did I do?)​


Oh, I like these! The colours especially are very nice  There's quite a sleepy feel to many of them, combined with a kind of underlying passion. It also seems like there's some focus on patterns and shapes mixed into the colours, in particular, but also a human focus. I really like the top right, especially! There's quite a strong feeling of Fi in many of the images, I think.


----------



## owlet

Curi said:


> Compared to pictures like these, yes (they've already had some sort of analysis done on them ^^):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To these (which I think I made as a favorite compilation), maybe?
> 
> * *


Yes, the most recent collage was a lot softer and more dream-like than these ones, I think! These actually remind me of the art one by @Night Huntress with a focus on people, but also on shapes and patterns, which is interesting!



> The second one was initially inspired for Greyhart because dinosawr so Ne glory. Thank you for the analysis ^^


Ahh, that makes sense! Yes, a lot of Ne glory in that one for sure 



> I think you are aware your collage is soft Si galore <3


Haha, I did wonder if it came across as more Si  Thank you for the analysis


----------



## HBIC

Night Huntress said:


> I... don't think so, actually. I was referring to TOP, who strikes me as an ESI 1/4. Seungri seems to me like an Fe valuer.



Really, what do you reckon is GD's type them? Because to me, Seungri is a 3w2 so/sx which is the only Fe likeness he possesses. What do you base your typing on? I've been following them since their BIG BANG making documentary in 2007 (so since pre debut actually) and I've seen Seungri types as either ESFP or ESTP. I can't agree with the later (which is what you are most likely implying) for many reasons, but mainly his weak points, the friction he causes on groups due to his impulsiveness and his styles of interactions. Can't say I buy him as a beta either.

I absolutely agree with your TOP's typing, though. Never thought of it in Socionics terms, but I've recognized him as an ISFP 4w5 early on when I got into MBTI.


----------



## Vermillion

HBIC said:


> Really, what do you reckon is GD's type them? Because to me, Seungri is a 3w2 so/sx which is the only Fe likeness he possesses. What do you base your typing on? I've been following them since their BIG BANG making documentary in 2007 (so since pre debut actually) and I've seen Seungri types as either ESFP or ESTP. I can't agree with the later (which is what you are most likely implying) for many reasons, but mainly his weak points, the friction he causes on groups and styles of interactions. Can't say I buy him as a beta either.
> 
> I absolutely agree with your TOP's typing, though. Never thought of it in Socionics terms, but I've recognized him as an ISFP 4w5 early on when I got into MBTI.


Because Seungri'a primary focus is on expressing himself and creating an enthusiastic -- or conversely, depressing -- atmosphere with his emotions. I still think GD is an SEE, because his focus is on making a vivid impact with a punch. He doesn't need expressiveness to convey the strength of his feelings for someone; he doesn't need to wax eloquent on how they ignite his passion or whatever. A song like That XX is a great example of Fi driven forth by Se in an SEE. 

There are some assumptions here I don't agree with:
a) That because someone is popularly typed some way in MBTI their type should be the same in Socionics
b) Causing friction in groups isn't a sign of Fi valuing -- Socionics doesn't define Fe in terms of groups only, that's an MBTI assumption

I don't want to derail further so I'll shy away from giving a large list of reasons.


----------



## HBIC

Night Huntress said:


> Because Seungri'a primary focus is on expressing himself and creating an enthusiastic -- or conversely, depressing -- atmosphere with his emotions. I still think GD is an SEE, because his focus is on making a vivid impact with a punch. He doesn't need expressiveness to convey the strength of his feelings for someone; he doesn't need to wax eloquent on how they ignite his passion or whatever. A song like That XX is a great example of Fi driven forth by Se in an SEE.


Interesting, I see him as mostly wanting to impress others and win them over, I see him as using humor because that's what he knows he's good at, he hasn't always been like this. It's something he developed years ago yes, but until later 2010 he hadn't showed any special ability or interest on doing it. He originally wanted to be exactly like GD, only he was never good enough at performing or creating to have the same effect on the public, he has talked about his frustration in relation to it many times before. It's a means to an end and a learned tactic to me. 


Night Huntress said:


> There are some assumptions here I don't agree with:
> a) That because someone is popularly typed some way in MBTI their type should be the same in Socionics
> b) Causing friction in groups isn't a sign of Fi valuing -- Socionics doesn't define Fe in terms of groups only, that's an MBTI assumption
> 
> I don't want to derail further so I'll shy away from giving a large list of reasons.


a) I never said or implied it, so I don't see where this assumption come from. He's not a SEE to me _because_ he's an ESFP. But he is both.
b) Like you I didn't want to delve any further in fear of derailment, so I didn't get into any details, but I assure you I see it as in _why _and_ how_ he causes friction, not in the occurrence itself. God knows friction is my middle name.

Let' agree to disagree, then.


----------



## Jakuri

owlet said:


> Thank you for the in-depth comments  I wonder if these images are more on the Si side of things? The hands are entwined in the 'red string of fate', but it's more about the connection than 'fate' (I'm not a fan of 'destined love' personally). I think my favourites are the top right one and the hands of the left!
> I was wondering what an sx 5 LII would look like, seeing as Se PoLR and 5 withdrawal kind of goes against a lot of sx descriptions.


No problem  I want to know the sources, especially the top right one -- I really like it a lot. The bunny one too. I think it's also because -- I kinda put this but ended up taking it out from my previous one -- I felt the girl was "wallowing" in introspectiveness and wistfulness. If anything, I think this says more about me considering what kind of thoughts go through in my mind when I am killing time thinking about things in that pose. Making collages helps me as this is my opportunity to let those thoughts and feelings explode inside, if that made any sense.

Some pictures had more Si contents, I agree, though Ne was also pretty strong. I felt both were fairly present in the top right one, and probably more Si for the picture with a girl drinking tea snuggling up in a blanket. Makes me imagine myself doing it, and I already feel fantastic. "Tea, Earl Grey, hot". Or green. 

From what I read here, the 5's intensity/sx instinct seems on or off -- mostly detached, but once it's on it's on. That's the impression I got upon brief skim. Would be interesting to see how different we are or we come across -- in my case I am sx-last and Se PoLR, so they work together to amplify my tendencies to move away from unwanted intensity. Not much fiery energy inside but more low-key too.


----------



## Vermillion

@*owlet* @*Witch of Purity*

A video that I feel is an interesting example of sx 5's intimacy, albeit in a neurotic way:






This video is so unforgettable to me and the aesthetic is mellow, minimalistic, and emotional. The song itself is not 5 though.

I don't know if @Ghostbangs has ever posted on this thread...? But I think she and her aesthetic are excellent examples of sx 5.


----------



## Vermillion

owlet said:


> Oh, I like these! The colours especially are very nice  There's quite a sleepy feel to many of them, combined with a kind of underlying passion. It also seems like there's some focus on patterns and shapes mixed into the colours, in particular, but also a human focus. I really like the top right, especially! There's quite a strong feeling of Fi in many of the images, I think.


Thanks! I felt many of my previous collages were stark, and wanted to make one that was gentle and sweet. The song that inspired it is rather energetic and helter-skelter, speaking of how things are chaotic, how the structure of the world is falling apart and the individual is confused and trapped by a destiny that won't stop or change for them. But the last lines are calmer; as though instead of falling into further despair they're just going to sigh, let go, and trust that things will be okay eventually. And they just shut their eyes and go off to sleep in their bubble of hope, while the world crumbles beside them.

I really like a peaceful sleep aesthetic sometimes because I'm always running around, worrying about things, checking things off my to-do list, and whatnot. Occasionally slipping into that little bubble where things are sweet and pretty is calming.


----------



## Immolate

@Night Huntress @Witch of Purity @owlet 

Tumblrs I follow that I consider 5-ish and sx-ish:

PARADISE
high tech, low life
Ξ X O S P Ξ C I Ξ S (more sp)


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> @*Night Huntress* @*Witch of Purity* @*owlet*
> 
> Tumblrs I follow that I consider 5-ish and sx-ish:
> 
> PARADISE
> high tech, low life
> Îž X O S P Îž C I Îž S (more sp)


I was just looking for more follow material yesterday. Delicious.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

More messing around with aesthetics >_>









(Got mixed feels about this, though)


----------



## Greyhart

music








full size http://i.imgur.com/Yg2HCyk.jpg
bottom-most left is the most music image I've seen.


@lets mosey yes, good








This my favorite blog out of 3 you posted http://empyreanskin.tumblr.com/ - less people and more geometry.


----------



## Immolate

@Greyhart control yourself (I'm tempted to make a collage for you)


----------



## Dangerose

Thorn said:


> @Little Lotte
> 
> This is my pathetic attempt to make a collage like yours!
> 
> I love your collages. They're so.... aesthetic, floaty, magical, atmospheric, harmonious and the colors are so nicely put together and asdfghjkl;' I'm jealous! Mine are just... here's a bunch of weird visceral images and BLOOD.
> 
> So... I tried my best!
> 
> _Love me. _LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: I think this song gives it a touch more ambiance as well.
> 
> 
> * *


Ahhh but this is so sparkling and magical and enchanting :love_kitty: 
The song makes it that much better too :words:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Thorn said:


> @*Little Lotte*
> 
> This is my pathetic attempt to make a collage like yours!
> 
> I love your collages. They're so.... aesthetic, floaty, magical, atmospheric, harmonious and the colors are so nicely put together and asdfghjkl;' I'm jealous! Mine are just... here's a bunch of weird visceral images and BLOOD.
> 
> So... I tried my best!
> 
> _Love me. _LOL


Well, it looks different from what you usually make, though it's similar too.


----------



## SheWolf

Distortions said:


> Well, it looks different from what you usually make, though it's similar too.


Yeah usually we both have a fantasy element. Kinda floaty, I guess? Mine tend to be more darker in theme.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Thorn said:


> Yeah usually we both have a fantasy element. Kinda floaty, I guess? Mine tend to be more darker in theme.


Was thinking "romantic fairy tale-thing" but there's probably a more eloquent way of describing it. 

(I don't usually feel very romantic myself, though I like fairy tales)


----------



## SheWolf

Distortions said:


> Was thinking "romantic fairy tale-thing" but there's probably a more eloquent way of describing it.
> 
> (I don't usually feel very romantic myself, though I like fairy tales)


Yeah. I don't know about @Little Lotte but I'm a bit (*cough*) of a romantic.


----------



## Jakuri

Last regular/non-special collage set posted by me, if you want to give your own analysis (would be appreciated!): http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/300370-visual-typing-socionics-84.html#post31341434

Rolling out a new set now.








Source: I, II, III, IV, V








Source: VI, VII*, VIII, IX, X, XI
* Rotated 180 degrees; it was originally upside down (it's a girl falling down -- this art is based on the song image for Mili's Nine Point Eight. My intention behind putting this image has nothing to do with the ideas conveyed in this song, however. I rotated it because I didn't want the "falling" theme.).








Source: XII, XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII, XVIII (re-appearance)








Source: XIX, XX, XXI, XXII, XXIII, XXIV, XXV, XXVI (re-appearance; also my current profile picture), XVII


----------



## Immolate

Finally sitting down and attempting to respond.

@*Night Huntress* You made a comment that stood out to me, something about the sculpture forcing a person to consider the shape and movement of the body, the process it had to go through to end up so distorted. My initial impression was along the lines, "We've lost our identities because we're so twisted up in each other," or, "I'm full of conflict," and so on. I considered the movement more closely after you mentioned it, and it reminded me of an earlier comment about some of my images coming across "crumbly" etc.

I made a few collages recently that were very "smooth" texture-wise, but I hadn't noticed smoothness as a theme (or a subconscious preference) until @*owlet* pointed it out to me; in fact, she is often making comments like, "Those images have a heat and sharpness to them," which I find very interesting because I don't actively notice these things as I'm gathering the images. I wonder if part of that awareness has to do with sensitivity to stimuli and not necessarily to type? This was the collage, which @*Greyhart* also approved (and she normally doesn't care for my collages, lol):










Alpha minimalism, perhaps?

Images from the tumblrs I posted:




























As for your art collage, I agree it comes across very soft, gentle, sleepy. Delta NF comes to mind, and I wonder if there was anything in particular about the art style that drew you in, or if you feel a connection to any specific characters. My favorite image is the top left.


----------



## karmachameleon

^I love the last collage


----------



## Greyhart

@lets mosey


> This was the collage, which @Greyhart also approved (and she normally doesn't care for my collages, lol)


wat the duck I always love your collages I just don't comment because I'm artfully impaired.


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> @*lets mosey*
> 
> wat the duck I always love your collages I just don't comment because I'm artfully impaired.


You lie. Sometimes they scare you.


----------



## owlet

Sorry it took me so long to reply :sad: again!



Witch of Purity said:


> No problem  I want to know the sources, especially the top right one -- I really like it a lot. The bunny one too. I think it's also because -- I kinda put this but ended up taking it out from my previous one -- I felt the girl was "wallowing" in introspectiveness and wistfulness. If anything, I think this says more about me considering what kind of thoughts go through in my mind when I am killing time thinking about things in that pose. Making collages helps me as this is my opportunity to let those thoughts and feelings explode inside, if that made any sense.
> 
> Some pictures had more Si contents, I agree, though Ne was also pretty strong. I felt both were fairly present in the top right one, and probably more Si for the picture with a girl drinking tea snuggling up in a blanket. Makes me imagine myself doing it, and I already feel fantastic. "Tea, Earl Grey, hot". Or green.
> 
> From what I read here, the 5's intensity/sx instinct seems on or off -- mostly detached, but once it's on it's on. That's the impression I got upon brief skim. Would be interesting to see how different we are or we come across -- in my case I am sx-last and Se PoLR, so they work together to amplify my tendencies to move away from unwanted intensity. Not much fiery energy inside but more low-key too.


Oh, okay, I'll try to find the source again asap! (I found them a little while back and thought I saved them with the source in the file name, but apparently not..)
I know what you mean with exploring thoughts and feelings through collages - it's why they're so interesting to make, I think  
Haha, yes, the blanket one is very cosy, especially now it's autumn. It feels like an autumn kind of image, at least in terms of the indoors. 

Thank you for the post on sx 5! I find that I have periods of intensity, or at least an intense side to me. I have trouble with a very narrow focus, so I will kind of.. over-focus on or invest in people or things I like and find interesting (the two usually go hand in hand). I assumed for a long time that that level of focus was normal, but apparently many people are more laid-back?

@Night Huntress Thank you for the posts too!  (Sorry, I'm having some trouble multi-quoting)
I haven't seen that video before, so it's interesting to see - thank you for posting it! I agree @Ghostbangs seems like a good example of an sx 5 - @lets mosey's Tumblr blogs too.
I also agree that sometimes it's nice to have a change of pace in choosing art. I tend to choose very cartoon-based art over realistic generally, but I do like realistic art, photography (especially photography) and sculptures too. The song for your collage sounds quite softly emotional!



lets mosey said:


> I made a few collages recently that were very "smooth" texture-wise, but I hadn't noticed smoothness as a theme (or a subconscious preference) until @*owlet* pointed it out to me; in fact, she is often making comments like, "Those images have a heat and sharpness to them," which I find very interesting because I don't actively notice these things as I'm gathering the images. I wonder if part of that awareness has to do with sensitivity to stimuli and not necessarily to type? This was the collage, which @*Greyhart* also approved (and she normally doesn't care for my collages, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha minimalism, perhaps?
> 
> Images from the tumblrs I posted:


It's interesting you brought up the sensitivity to stimuli as a possible reason for noticing textures more - I do tend to be very sensitive to physical sensations and 'feel' art when I look at it (especially the first one you posted above!)

I really like the other collages you posted too - I think I said before they seem very appropriate for October, with a quiet, dark feeling. They're also quite clean and defined, maybe 'crisp'? There's a gentle feeling to them that seems quite Fi to me  Gamma Fi, I think.


----------



## Immolate

@Greyhart Here, these remind me of you:


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> @*Greyhart* Here, these remind me of you:


 @Greyhart I thought I might try an analysis (hopefully that's okay)!

There's quite a snapshot feel to this collage, like things have been caught in the middle of a movement - it's very active and quite sharp or angular. There's some softness to it, such as the image on the bottom row, second from the right, but mostly it's quite 'solid' and strong, very 'real' and present. I'd actually say it comes across as quite an Se collage, maybe leaning SLE? (Enneagram, I'd lean 8w9/6w5)


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> @Greyhart I thought I might try an analysis (hopefully that's okay)!
> 
> 
> There's quite a snapshot feel to this collage, like things have been caught in the middle of a movement - it's very active and quite sharp or angular. There's some softness to it, such as the image on the bottom row, second from the right, but mostly it's quite 'solid' and strong, very 'real' and present. I'd actually say it comes across as quite an Se collage, maybe leaning SLE? (Enneagram, I'd lean 8w9/6w5)


Fascinating! 

Which images say Fe to you the most? Possibly the bottom left? (Also, I know it's the wrong thread, but why 6w5?)


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Fascinating!
> 
> Which images say Fe to you the most? Possibly the bottom left? (Also, I know it's the wrong thread, but why 6w5?)


I think the bottom left, then skip one, then the other two on that row, while the structures makes me think Ti (not sure if that makes sense?)
6w5 because the things like the weapons, corset and veil potentially becoming external security, plus a certain confusion in the smoke. I think initially it comes across as 8, but it depends which angle you look at it from (or at least, which angle I look at it from).


----------



## Greyhart

lets mosey said:


> You lie. Sometimes they scare you.


Maybe I like scary :butterfly:


lets mosey said:


> @Greyhart Here, these remind me of you:













owlet said:


> @Greyhart I thought I might try an analysis *(hopefully that's okay)!*
> 
> There's quite a snapshot feel to this collage, like things have been caught in the middle of a movement - it's very active and quite sharp or angular. There's some softness to it, such as the image on the bottom row, second from the right, but mostly it's quite 'solid' and strong, very 'real' and present. I'd actually say it comes across as quite an Se collage, maybe leaning SLE? (Enneagram, I'd lean 8w9/6w5)













lets mosey said:


> Fascinating!
> 
> Which images say Fe to you the most? Possibly the bottom left? (Also, I know it's the wrong thread,* but why 6w5?*)


Because edgelord.


owlet said:


> I think the bottom left, then skip one, then the other two on that row, while the structures makes me think Ti (not sure if that makes sense?)
> 6w5 because the things like the weapons, corset and veil potentially becoming external security, plus a certain confusion in the smoke. I think initially it comes across as 8, but it depends which angle you look at it from (or at least, which angle I look at it from).


Like I said, because edgelord. :m0827:


----------



## AdInfinitum

_Sole memory of a crown falling over dead kings,
Shining over the fretting mountains of my soul,
Seek my only core and my only trance,
You are the queen to walk the road,
With her shinning hair glazing under the falling crown._


----------



## Wisteria

I love the collages in this thread, where do these pictures come from? They give me a completely different impression from my own selected images. They display raw detail of precise shapes and forms - seems Se, especially in comparison to the above collage which could be more Si.

These are few expressive images taken from tumblr. The FiNe in this artwork is probably quite clear! 


* *


----------



## Immolate

Wisteria said:


>


I especially like these.

I'd say your images are definitely Si rather than Se, very impressionistic with a sense of minimalism that forces the viewer to form subjective interpretations. Your choices are very clearly Delta to me.


----------



## Vermillion

@*lets mosey*

Yeah I think the general theme of being lost or tangled up in someone can be appreciated by anyone -- I know I love it, personally, nothing as euphoric on this planet as truly connecting with people -- but the way it was conveyed insisted a heavy focus on the physical aspect of achieving that goal. I find Si likes to explore these physical distortions to play with the effect it can have on how you experience something -- or perhaps to convey that experience itself.

The first collage seems mostly alpha (LII or SEI in particular), though I can see that bottom right image is pretty LSI, and that one with the knife to the person's throat seems gamma/beta. Do link me to that original image, btw.

Second collage is gamma SF/beta ST, third is really rather mixed and has a bit of several quadra vibes. I'm not sure about the last one. 

Additionally, I want that image of the woman with the gun in your following post, if you don't mind. Thanks in advance!

As for my collage, I wanted to convey softness, relaxation, and letting go, but also a sense of exhaustion. Like "life has been hard enough, so I'm gonna find my peaceful place and go off to sleep" really. As for a connection to characters... the one on the bottom left, in blue. He's one of my two favorite characters from a show that emotionally impacted me for almost a year. And he's lying there to recuperate peacefully from having enacted the obligation of killing a true friend. I also like the protagonist from Tokyo Ghoul (top row, center) and find his issues very relatable -- unsurprising because he is a definite type 6.

edit: forgot to mention, a lot of the images have a death theme. Almost everyone in the pictures is either dead or associated with death somehow, except the person in the center. The picture you liked, btw -- dude is dead, and is being held by his friend that is also dead because he was killed by the person in the bottom left. lol

@*Greyhart*

Please explain why 6w5 = edgelord lol


----------



## Immolate

@*Night Huntress* Oh, I wasn't objecting to Si. I just hadn't stopped to think about the image in the way you described. Likewise, there was a recent comment about a collage being Si because of the emphasis on taste and touch, and until then I hadn't realized there was in fact an emphasis on drink, pain, etc. It seemed quite obvious to me after that. I agree the first collage is very alpha, and Greyhart especially said it pleased her, along with this one:










Geometry, playfulness, minimalism, a soft color palette and expressiveness. I tend to associate these things with alpha.

The second collage is more Se in presentation, and I included a few references to media I like (Blade Runner, Mass Effect, Ghost in the Shell) which also lean Se in content. I'd like to try and present my interests in different ways, to put on and play around with different eyes. If you don't mind, are there any images in the third collage that strike you as a particular type or quadra? I'd say the fourth collage is potentially on the Ti side of things, but only because I tend to associate geometry or patterns with Ti (and Si).

I'll get back to you with the images.

@*Greyhart* tagging you because edgelord



> edit: forgot to mention, a lot of the images have a death theme. Almost everyone in the pictures is either dead or associated with death somehow, except the person in the center. The picture you liked, btw -- dude is dead, and is being held by his friend that is also dead because he was killed by the person in the bottom left. lol


I like it even more now.


----------



## Immolate

@Night Huntress ...eh, double-posting.



















Would you say this last image is gamma/beta because of victim/aggressor undertones, or something else?


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> @*Night Huntress* Oh, I wasn't objecting to Si. I just hadn't stopped to think about the image in the way you described. Likewise, there was a recent comment about a collage being Si because of the emphasis on taste and touch, and until then I hadn't realized there was in fact an emphasis on drink, pain, etc. It seemed quite obvious to me after that. I agree the first collage is very alpha, and Greyhart especially said it pleased her, along with this one:


Yeah, that was a good observation by To_august, assuming we're talking about the same collage. I remember her comment well because it struck me too as rather insightful and something I could update my understanding of Si collages with. I didn't know how to arrive at the same observation with so much conciseness before, lol.



> The second collage is more Se in presentation, and I included a few references to media I like (Blade Runner, Mass Effect, Ghost in the Shell) which also lean Se in content. I'd like to try and present my interests in different ways, to put on and play around with different eyes. If you don't mind, are there any images in the third collage that strike you as a particular type or quadra? I'd say the fourth collage is potentially on the Ti side of things, but only because I tend to associate geometry or patterns with Ti (and Si).
> 
> I'll get back to you with the images.


I don't know, I think bottom left and right are some gamma+delta introvert combo vibe, and center right strikes me as beta because of the sharpness and impersonal nature of that face. Lips are beta ST or gamma SF. Other than that it's too vague for me to judge.


----------



## Vermillion

@lets mosey

PerC is having a weird bug where quoting people sometimes disables my spacebar or something. Mentions seem not to have that problem, sorry for the double notif though. Thanks again for the images.

At any rate, victim/aggressor dynamics are one part of it, I suppose. There's also the general cleanliness and realism of the image -- the lack of superfluous details narrows the focus down to the purpose of the image, which is essentially just _impact_. The impact of the knife's point on the skin, the impact of force, the impact of a threat or a challenge, the impact of nakedness/sexuality/vulnerability. Something something. I'm sleep deprived. I can't do this.


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> @*lets mosey*
> 
> *PerC is having a weird bug where quoting people sometimes disables my spacebar or something.* Mentions seem not to have that problem, sorry for the double notif though. Thanks again for the images.
> 
> At any rate, victim/aggressor dynamics are one part of it, I suppose. There's also the general cleanliness and realism of the image -- the lack of superfluous details narrows the focus down to the purpose of the image, which is essentially just _impact_. *The impact of the knife's point on the skin, the impact of force, the impact of a threat or a challenge, the impact of nakedness/sexuality/vulnerability. *Something something. I'm sleep deprived. I can't do this.


Yes, it's been happening to me on and off. 

Your something something is quite fine.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Your something something is quite fine.


lol I like this

Anyway I am going now FOR REAL.


----------



## Greyhart

Felt like mocking my tastes. Kylo Ren.










Night Huntress said:


> @Greyhart
> Please explain why 6w5 = edgelord lol


Because I'm edgelord and _could_ be w5


----------



## Transience

Night Huntress said:


> edit: forgot to mention, a lot of the images have a death theme. Almost everyone in the pictures is either dead or associated with death somehow, except the person in the center. The picture you liked, btw -- dude is dead, and is being held by his friend that is also dead because he was killed by the person in the bottom left. lol


o.o Is that a new character?


----------



## To_august

Scrolling down this thread is such a procrastination filler.



lets mosey said:


> This strikes me as Si both in execution (soft, indistinct, blurring together of objects and color) as well as content:


Don't think I've seen this one before. This is how I imagine 1D - inadequate and desired.


----------



## Immolate

@Greyhart


----------



## Vermillion

Transience said:


> o.o Is that a new character?


Are you fuckin stupid you heard me crying about this show for 3729217392 years and you don't know

I hate you. It's the same people from the first season ;-;


----------



## Transience

Night Huntress said:


> Are you fuckin stupid you heard me crying about this show for 3729217392 years and you don't know
> 
> I hate you. It's the same people from the first season ;-;



* *




Wth when was tatara killed by reishi??

wait no I think I just misinterpreted what you said lol 
sorry ;-;


----------



## Vermillion

Transience said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wth when was tatara killed by reishi??
> 
> wait no I think I just misinterpreted what you said lol
> sorry ;-;


it's ok i still ly (because you apologized)


----------



## Vermillion

8.
_"And you are like me when we dance
I have never met anyone like you."

_Kent_ -- Musik Non Stop

_I watched a classical arrangement of a song I LOVE, and had posted here just a few days ago. How could I not make a collage?

In commemoration of the moments of magic and wonder sprinkled into our everyday lives.

Video for those who are interested, it's truly beautiful: 


* *





















​


----------



## Transience

Night Huntress said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> _"And you are like me when we dance
> I have never met anyone like you."
> 
> _Kent_ -- Musik Non Stop
> 
> _I watched a classical arrangement of a song I LOVE, and had posted here just a few days ago. How could I not make a collage?
> 
> In commemoration of the moments of magic and wonder sprinkled into our everyday lives.
> 
> Video for those who are interested, it's truly beautiful:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Damn, where do you find these pictures?? o.o

Also thought I'd pop by with another collage:








​


----------



## Vermillion

Transience said:


> Damn, where do you find these pictures?? o.o


Mostly tumblr lol.



> Also thought I'd pop by with another collage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This is gorgeous <3 
@*Entropic* said your collages and mine vibe very similarly to him, but yours focuses a lot more on isolation and a detached perspective. He finds it funny. At least I think he was focusing specifically on this collage of yours as compared to the rest of mine.

I like that we're SEE 6w5 and ESI 5w6.


----------



## Entropic

Night Huntress said:


> Mostly tumblr lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous <3
> @*Entropic* said your collages and mine vibe very similarly to him, but yours focuses a lot more on isolation and a detached perspective. He finds it funny. At least I think he was focusing specifically on this collage of yours as compared to the rest of mine.
> 
> I like that we're SEE 6w5 and ESI 5w6.


Yes, I meant that collage.


----------



## Transience

Night Huntress said:


> Mostly tumblr lol.


 oh 
my dashboard is mostly filled with anime shit lol 
part of the reason why I barely log on





Night Huntress said:


> This is gorgeous <3
> @*Entropic* said your collages and mine vibe very similarly to him, but yours focuses a lot more on isolation and a detached perspective. He finds it funny. At least I think he was focusing specifically on this collage of yours as compared to the rest of mine.
> 
> I like that we're SEE 6w5 and ESI 5w6.


 er thank you(?) 
Mhmm, I did catch myself thinking about the similarity quite a few times. 
I just searched for cities on tumblr and chose what I liked best. The bottom right one is my favourite, mostly because it reminds me of home, though. The quiet ambience, the sunset, the light flares off the streetlights (that work to sort of rupture the quietness), and the glaring brake lights - things I love about the place. [Although, I am not so sure as to what insight that description may provide on my personality.]


----------



## Helios




----------



## Dangerose

Halloween collages



















White Fate










Black Fate










Red Fate










Enchantment










Halloween classic


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> @Night Huntress ...eh, double-posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say this last image is gamma/beta because of victim/aggressor undertones, or something else?


I...LOVE....the first one!


----------



## orbit

So what if they're not cohesive.


----------



## Immolate

@orbit I like that top middle image:




























https://www.instagram.com/oskadesign/

The bottom middle is great, too. 

For a while now my impression of your collages has been Delta. Do you relate to what you know of Delta?


----------



## SheWolf

Realized I forgot to post my last two ones here.


----------



## orbit

@lets mosey, here's more by the same artist!

















































I do relate what I know of Delta. I need to reread over some articles but generally mulling over it, I think it clicks ^^


----------



## owlet

It's been a long time!


----------



## Immolate

I shamelessly present a few fictional crushes:










@*Greyhart* This one is to encourage you to share your alien crushes:










Romance style? Quadra? Someone help me justify this post.

---

@orbitThose are my kind of faces.

@*owlet* The softest alpha.


----------



## Tad Cooper

lets mosey said:


> @*orbit* I like that top middle image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/oskadesign/
> 
> The bottom middle is great, too.
> 
> For a while now my impression of your collages has been Delta. Do you relate to what you know of Delta?


Seems really Ti to me...




Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I...LOVE....the first one!


Oh man, me too - Se?



Thorn said:


> Realized I forgot to post my last two ones here.


Fi I think!



orbit said:


> @*lets mosey* , here's more by the same artist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do relate what I know of Delta. I need to reread over some articles but generally mulling over it, I think it clicks ^^


Ni I think.



owlet said:


> It's been a long time!


Ne!

(Sorry for not going in depth)


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> I shamelessly present a few fictional crushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Greyhart* This one is to encourage you to share your alien crushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romance style? Quadra? Someone help me justify this post.


Somehow they both come across as more Se, the top one Se/Ti ego, the bottom more Se/Fi ego, I think? So quadra would be first = Beta, second = Gamma. (I like the top left one a lot - Ghost in the Shell?)



> @*owlet* The softest alpha.





Tad Cooper said:


> Ne!
> 
> (Sorry for not going in depth)


Thank you


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> Somehow they both come across as more Se, *the top one Se/Ti ego*, the bottom more Se/Fi ego, I think? So quadra would be first = Beta, second = Gamma. (I like the top left one a lot - Ghost in the Shell?)


I do consider a few of the characters in the first collage Se and Ti valuing. What specifically said Ti to you, barring knowledge of the characters? (Yes. I am weak.)


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> I do consider a few of the characters in the first collage Se and Ti valuing. What specifically said Ti to you, barring knowledge of the characters? (Yes. I am weak.)


I don't actually know the characters (shame on me, I've only seen the Ghost in the Shell film once years ago), so I'm going purely by the images. I think Ti comes across in the vibe mostly, but there's a sense of consistency in each of the images, structure, as well as valued but low-dimensional Fe coming through - taking things generally seriously, but being able to lighten up. There's a sense of emotional display, but held back. Or so it seems to me, at least!


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> I don't actually know the characters (shame on me, I've only seen the Ghost in the Shell film once years ago), so I'm going purely by the images. I think Ti comes across in the vibe mostly, but there's a *sense of consistency in each of the images, structure*, as well as valued but low-dimensional Fe coming through - *taking things generally seriously, but being able to lighten up*. There's a sense of emotional display, but held back. Or so it seems to me, at least!


Fascinating. 

Is the "being able to lighten up" a reference to low-dimensional Fe in general, or is there light slipping through the images? I understand the sense of restraint.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> Is the "being able to lighten up" a reference to low-dimensional Fe in general, or is there light slipping through the images? I understand the sense of restraint.


It's the sense of each central character generally being quite serious (maybe not the blonde one on the right as much as the other two), but having an underlying light-heartedness seeming to come through. Not fully serious or 'heavy'. The art's actually really good for conveying that kind of emotion, I think!


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> It's the sense of each central character generally being quite serious (maybe not the blonde one on the right as much as the other two), but having an underlying light-heartedness seeming to come through. Not fully serious or 'heavy'. *The art's actually really good for conveying that kind of emotions*, I think!


Yes, I find the blonde the most lighthearted and playful. I'm not sure I see it for the others (the middle guy is especially dramatic although he also has a less-than-serious side). I find I'm just not that perceptive to the bold as you are. I'm remembering one particular collage that came across as "hopeful" to you when it came across as rather dry to me.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Yes, I find the blonde the most lighthearted and playful. I'm not sure I see it for the others (the middle guy is especially dramatic although he also has a less-than-serious side). I find I'm just not that perceptive to the bold as you are. I'm remembering one particular collage that came across as "hopeful" to you when it came across as rather dry to me.


Oh no, I didn't mean all of them were playful exactly, just that they had a more light-hearted side - I could see the blonde one as playful though, I think (she looks familiar, somehow). Ah, I wonder if it's being perceptive or just me impressing emotional subtleties onto images? <(-. .-)> Which was the hopeful one?


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> Oh no, I didn't mean all of them were playful exactly, *just that they had a more light-hearted side* - I could see the blonde one as playful though, I think (she looks familiar, somehow). Ah, I wonder if it's being perceptive or just me impressing emotional subtleties onto images? <(-. .-)> Which was the hopeful one?


The bold is what I don't understand 

This was the hopeful collage (if my memory isn't failing me):


----------



## Jakuri

The above exchange on light-heartedness while being serious seems to confirm that I am LII...low-dimensional Fe and all that. 
Good stuff @owlet and @lets mosey.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> The bold is what I don't understand


I thought I'd bring the images in to give an analysis with visual aids








So for the first image, the lady has a very piercing stare, but while the guy's face is very grim, hers is very 'alive', and her mouth seems to be softer, like she might smile. The second image is quite peaceful (although the snake might be poison in which case he's possibly dying?) and although there's a sadness in it, his expression is quite neutral-positive and lighter than the others.



> This was the hopeful collage (if my memory isn't failing me):


Ohh, I remember! It wasn't that each image was hopeful, or the whole collage was 'hopeful' in an explicit way, but more than there's a sense of, despite destruction and trials, there will be a future that's not so stark (the bottom right image in particular, but the door also seems like a choice).


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> I thought I'd bring the images in to give an analysis with visual aids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for the first image, the lady has a very piercing stare, *but while the guy's face is very grim, hers is very 'alive', and her mouth seems to be softer, like she might smile*. The second image is quite peaceful (although the snake might be poison in which case he's possibly dying?) and *although there's a sadness in it, his expression is quite neutral-positive* and lighter than the others.


Magic.

It's interesting, though, because between the two, he is generally more willing to admit and express his affection. I consider him soft rather than grim. With the second image, it's basically a play on the in-game romance, where the hawke is a reference to his love-interest and the ribbon around his wrist is a reference to their connection. It's not a peaceful image in the context of their history, and the presence of the snake is ominous to me regardless of what I know about the character. That boy is suffering, lol.



> Ohh, I remember! It wasn't that each image was hopeful, or the whole collage was 'hopeful' in an explicit way, but more than there's a sense of, despite destruction and trials, *there will be a future that's not so stark* (the bottom right image in particular, but the door also seems like a choice).


Hm, under that light, yes, there is a sense of hope.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Magic.
> 
> It's interesting, though, because between the two, he is generally more willing to admit and express his affection. I consider him soft rather than grim. With the second image, it's basically a play on the in-game romance, where the Hawke is a reference to his love-interest and the ribbon around his wrist is a reference to their connection. It's not a peaceful image in the context of their history, and the presence of the snake is ominous to me regardless of what I know about the character. That boy is suffering, lol.


Ahh, I think in that picture he seems more grim, at least to me, but then I don't know the character (I like the sound of him though - I want to watch the series!) Oh, I see, it does seem romantic actually. Hm, I really like snakes, so maybe I'm biased by the fact that, if he's sleeping/not moving it's very unlikely to attack him and is just going about its business. As a metaphor, snakes are generally negative though, so in that context it's more likely that love is killing him?



> Hm, under that light, yes, there is a sense of hope.


I don't remember how I wrote it before, so I'm guessing I explained badly :')


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@*lets mosey*
Forgot where I originally found them, but think the birds can be found here, and skull here.



Jakuri said:


> @*Distortions* I like the image of a hand holding the moon....my eyes went right to that one. Would be nice to know the source.


I get this when I try searching for it:


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Quick responses:
> 
> I've known about this artist for a while, and the bold is why I've hesitated using their work. Too much vulnerability and exposure there. For me, the more impersonal, the safer. @*Transience*
> 
> @*Distortions* I really like the birds flying in a circle, as well as the skull and butterfly wing. Mind sharing the original images?


Yeah, that makes sense. I thrive on that kind of thing, lol. I like people who have deep wells of emotion and intensity inside them. But I don't necessarily like them to express it all the time like me. It should just... bleed out of its own volition. And I feel those pictures achieve that sense of overwhelming sorrow.


----------



## Transience

Night Huntress said:


> This is some good shit. This artist draws people the way I like them. Sorrowful, dark, philosophical masterpieces. It's like you made this collage for me or something. Even though you didn't.
> 
> :loveyou:


 
And out of the first 3 that I loved best, the 1st one stands out still. It's even titled 'emotional overload'.



lets mosey said:


> Quick responses:
> 
> 
> 
> I've known about this artist for a while, and the bold is why I've hesitated using their work. Too much vulnerability and exposure there. For me, the more impersonal, the safer. @*Transience*


I am most often quite detached myself. That doesn't mean emotional intensity completely deludes me, though. This collage feels like a mix of both to me. The first one represents me at possibly my rawest state - and breaking too. The 3rd one on the other hand represents someone at peace as everything around them collapses. They seem to have accepted their state and considers their tasks done. And that isn't exactly what I'd see as vulnerability. The 4th picture, to me is another detached one. He is an observer in there, watching the world - and maybe pondering his next course of action. His costume (or whatever it is) and equipment are meant to be symbolic of his personality.


----------



## Vermillion

Transience said:


> And out of the first 3 that I loved best, the 1st one stands out still. It's even titled 'emotional overload'.


Yeah it's like he's struggling to surface and get some air, and he finally manages to, but even so, there are piranhas ready to move in for the kill.



> I am most often quite detached myself. That doesn't mean emotional intensity completely deludes me, though. This collage feels like a mix of both to me. The first one represents me at possibly my rawest state - and breaking too. The 3rd one on the other hand represents someone at peace as everything around them collapses. They seem to have accepted their state and considers their tasks done. And that isn't exactly what I'd see as vulnerability. The 4th picture, to me is another detached one. He is an observer in there, watching the world - and maybe pondering his next course of action. His costume (or whatever it is) and equipment are meant to be symbolic of his personality.


lol deep

I swear I'll respond to your other stuff on facebook but this is shorter and an easier distraction from this disgusting assignment about ~~~logic~~~ that I'm working on.


----------



## Immolate

Transience said:


> I am most often quite detached myself. That doesn't mean emotional intensity completely deludes me, though. This collage feels like a mix of both to me. The first one represents me at possibly my rawest state - and breaking too. The 3rd one on the other hand represents someone at peace as everything around them collapses. They seem to have accepted their state and considers their tasks done. And that isn't exactly what I'd see as vulnerability. The 4th picture, to me is another detached one. He is an observer in there, watching the world - and maybe pondering his next course of action. His costume (or whatever it is) and equipment are meant to be symbolic of his personality.


The first image, Emotional Overload, stands out to me the most. I agree the others are a bit more removed, and I especially like the bottom left.

I took a moment to go through the artist's work. There's something about the top row that makes me shrink in, whereas the bottom row seems safer territory. In terms of vulnerability, I mean the willingness to express certain things in the first place.










*Edit:* To clarify, I do like the work, I just experience a sense of "too open" with certain images.


----------



## Greyhart

lets mosey said:


> @*Greyhart* This one is to encourage you to share your alien crushes:


Baka, it's too embarrassing. But... Soft-core xenophilia:

* *












http://i.imgur.com/ah7eeG7.jpg


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> The first image, Emotional Overload, stands out to me the most. I agree the others are a bit more removed, and I especially like the bottom left.
> 
> I took a moment to go through the artist's work. There's something about the top row that makes me shrink in, whereas the bottom row seems safer territory. In terms of vulnerability, I mean the willingness to express certain things in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* To clarify, I do like the work, I just experience a sense of "too open" with certain images.


I can see what you mean with the vulnerability expressed in the images - the top row especially are a lot more visceral than the others (for me, I can almost feel the thorns). There's a certain level of threat or risk in each - the thorns, the piranhas, even to an extent the hands that have a hold on the person - and they're very intimate and personal, more like looking inside the person than the person themselves (it's kind of verging on intrusive). They do come across as Ni-Se, but I'm unsure if Beta or Gamma.
I would say more, but I'm actually distracted by how much I like that bottom left image. That is some good art!


----------



## SheWolf

Apologies, I made another larger collage.


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> I can see what you mean with the vulnerability expressed in the images - the top row especially are a lot more visceral than the others (for me, I can almost feel the thorns). There's a certain level of threat or risk in each - the thorns, the piranhas, even to an extent the hands that have a hold on the person - and they're very intimate and personal, more like looking inside the person than the person themselves (it's kind of verging on intrusive). They do come across as Ni-Se, but I'm unsure if Beta or Gamma.
> I would say more, but I'm actually distracted by how much I like that bottom left image. That is some good art!


It hadn't occurred to me to think of the images as visceral although it's a fair point in hindsight. The first image is called Camouflage, and it seems a reference to the pain we experience when we put on social-emotional masks. There's the initial pain, "I have to hide my true self because my true self is inadequate," and then the pain of slipping on the mask and the damage it inflicts on us over time. The second image is a struggle to surface from inner conflict and emotion, our thoughts and feelings personified. The third image is called Prayer, if I remember correctly, and it brought to mind religious ecstasy, or a standing outside of oneself, a heightened state of awareness and experience, a complete "letting go" which to me is rather difficult in some regards (but specifically emotionally). In terms of quadra, the bottom row seems a bit more Beta than Gamma to me.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

owlet said:


> I can see what you mean with the vulnerability expressed in the images - the top row especially are a lot more visceral than the others (for me, I can almost feel the thorns). There's a certain level of threat or risk in each - the thorns, the piranhas, even to an extent the hands that have a hold on the person - and they're very intimate and personal, more like looking inside the person than the person themselves (it's kind of verging on intrusive). They do come across as Ni-Se, but I'm unsure if Beta or Gamma.
> I would say more, but I'm actually distracted by how much I like that bottom left image. That is some good art!


I'd say it looks more Beta, personally. The symbolisms in these images seem to be using the emotions presented as part of the meaning, more open expression.

Also, I really like the top row of pictures there. There is a sense of rawness, animality, that is just really appealing.


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> Baka, it's too embarrassing. But... Soft-core xenophilia:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ah7eeG7.jpg


I almost forgot to acknowledge this.

That's some good stuff, Grey. Good stuff. 

Thank you for your bravery and for reminding me Nyreen exists:



















*Edit:* I can't seem to help myself.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> It hadn't occurred to me to think of the images as visceral although it's a fair point in hindsight. The first image is called Camouflage, and it seems a reference to the pain we experience when we put on social-emotional masks. There's the initial pain, "I have to hide my true self because my true self is inadequate," and then the pain of slipping on the mask and the damage it inflicts on us over time. The second image is a struggle to surface from inner conflict and emotion, our thoughts and feelings personified. The third image is called Prayer, if I remember correctly, and it brought to mind religious ecstasy, or a standing outside of oneself, a heightened state of awareness and experience, a complete "letting go" which to me is rather difficult in some regards (but specifically emotionally). In terms of quadra, the bottom row seems a bit more Beta than Gamma to me.


Ah, I've never seen anything by the artist before, so was going purely off the impact the images had on me without much context to them - it seems like the titles are very effective for illustrating each struggle. Did the second one have a title?
I'm curious about what stands out as more Beta to you, if you don't mind explaining?



Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I'd say it looks more Beta, personally. The symbolisms in these images seem to be using the emotions presented as part of the meaning, more open expression.
> 
> Also, I really like the top row of pictures there. There is a sense of rawness, animality, that is just really appealing.


Would you mind going into some more detail about the images as Beta? I'm curious!


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> Ah, I've never seen anything by the artist before, so was going purely off the impact the images had on me without much context to them - it seems like the titles are very effective for illustrating each struggle. *Did the second one have a title?*


Emotional Overload.



> I'm curious about what stands out as more Beta to you, if you don't mind explaining?


Just imagery/themes I tend to associate with Ni and Ti.


*Edit:*
@Transience I stumbled onto the artist for this image:










I think you mentioned wanting the source, so I'll leave it here in case no one's brought it up yet:

The art of Anders Røkkum


----------



## owlet

@lets mosey Thank you 

I was wondering how these two (very different) images might be typed!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

owlet said:


> Would you mind going into some more detail about the images as Beta? I'm curious!


It looks like they are full to the brim with emotion, possibly even a spiritual experience of some kind, and it is overflowing out into the world. Every detail of the pictures serve to enhance the emotionality, and every emotion serves to enhance the meaning of the picture.

I don't really know to explain it outside of the emotional aspect at this time.


----------



## owlet

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> It looks like they are full to the brim with emotion, possibly even a spiritual experience of some kind, and it is overflowing out into the world. Every detail of the pictures serve to enhance the emotionality, and every emotion serves to enhance the meaning of the picture.
> 
> I don't really know to explain it outside of the emotional aspect at this time.


That's true, there is a lot of emotion in them, especially in the subtle, realistic expressions.
Oh no, your explanation was good, thank you


----------



## Felipe

I don't understand this section of the forum, I thought it was about typing people by how they look like. Kind of like phisiognomy.


----------



## Amy

Felipe said:


> I don't understand this section of the forum, I thought it was about typing people by how they look like. Kind of like phisiognomy.


Is that the thing you were talking about yesterday?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Felipe said:


> I don't understand this section of the forum, I thought it was about typing people by how they look like. Kind of like phisiognomy.


I thought so too, at first, when I was choosing not to check it out. Someone explained it to me though and now I pop in here and there.

Basically, it was an Enneagram typing method, typing someone based on the photos they choose to compile into collages. It was ported here as a sort of experiment to see what it says about Sociotype. So far it seems to me that most think i works for Enneagram better, since Enneagram is about motivation.

It is not Visual Identification, no. If you are interested in VI and Physiognomy, I do have some resources I can share on that topic, but you won't find it in this thread.


----------



## orbit

Collage experimentation?


----------



## Immolate

@*owlet* The first image vibes alpha to me although I can't explain why. There's a softness to the portrayal of force and darkness, maybe. The second says Ne-Si to me in some fashion, possibly alpha because of the "impersonal" nature of it on a surface level.

@orbit It all screams Delta to me. Which would you say is your favorite collage, or the collage that came easiest to you, or the collage that felt most natural, or...? 


These are just some of the latest images I've reblogged, pinned, liked, etc.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

orbit said:


>


I really like the upper left and the lower right images. They communicate a sense of driven purpose, all things coming to a singularity.

Your images have a sense of indefiniteness and abstraction that I associate with Ne. It doesn't seem to have the Se undertones that Ni images tend to have; its too 'soft' for that, if you will? It seems like the images are more intended to question. The faces are not just shown as faces, they are decorated and deformed in interesting ways which evokes a sense of incompleteness and inhumanness, a fundamental separation from the norm. Its like the collage is intended to show the collage maker feels like an alien in this world - which is stereotypically Deltaish


----------



## owlet

@orbit These images are quite soft (despite the bright colours of some), with some hints of Si, especially in the last one, but mostly Ne. There's a slightly more of a people focus in some than others, which makes me think Fi, but I'm not sure 100% either way - probably not Fe valuing, though, so more likely Delta.



lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* The first image vibes alpha to me although I can't explain why. There's a softness to the portrayal of force and darkness, maybe. The second says Ne-Si to me in some fashion, possibly alpha because of the "impersonal" nature of it on a surface level.


Ohh, that's interesting, thank you!



> These are just some of the latest images I've reblogged, pinned, liked, etc.


Although quite a few of these are dark, it's a softer darkness - gentle, almost. They feel more welcoming than foreboding, at least to me. There seems to be a sense of something more behind many of the images (the bottom left of the top collage especially - some exploration, but also a kind of hesitancy). The fish theme in the bottom collage is interesting. It makes me think of that idea of 'are fish free?' with the contrast between the fish trapped, barely surviving, in the balloon and the ones swimming even more freely than they could just in water in the bottom left image. There's a sense of vastness and possibly being dwarfed or overwhelmed - the image of space, the mountain, the moon and clouds. The people ones seem to be focused on an idea of bonding and power, or powerlessness.
I think Ni comes across, as does Se, quite clearly. I'm not actually sure between Fe/Fi or Te/Ti, but the emotion seems more open and apparent, so _possibly_ Fe, but I'm really not sure. I think overall, in terms of quadra, it would fit better into Beta, though (probably? possibly??)
Wow, that was unhelpful! :'D


----------



## orbit

lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* The first image vibes alpha to me although I can't explain why. There's a softness to the portrayal of force and darkness, maybe. The second says Ne-Si to me in some fashion, possibly alpha because of the "impersonal" nature of it on a surface level.
> 
> @orbit It all screams Delta to me. Which would you say is your favorite collage, or the collage that came easiest to you, or the collage that felt most natural, or...?
> 
> 
> These are just some of the latest images I've reblogged, pinned, liked, etc.


The first collage seems to be about collisions to me. That's the first word that popped into my head and I can't explain why except maybe everything squeezing together? Pretty intense collage though and with an open system (not closed system), you can tell there is a world/context beyond (which is unlike some of my collages!). At the same time not enough context to pinpoint the situation and gain a full comprehension. And precise and introspective as in there are details (in the actions, hm) to question. Ugh. You always pick non-obvious collages where it's not simple enough for you to figure out the meaning within a couple of seconds but it's not too hard/abstract that it's like "???" and then you feel obligated to inspect it further. 
Anyway collision and energy to me. Sense of obstacle and focus. Weirdly motivational. ._. Can't walk away being like "Hm. Interesting. I explored some ideas," it actually feels like there's a purpose. 
---
Second collage is about how the world moves to me but that's probably because I talked about the closed off system in the previous paragraph. Fishies in a closed bubble and then free, and then the stars and moon and how they revolve. There's always room to grow and expand beyond to. 
Hand streaking strikes me as someone who tries to move up but it's injured and then their hand slides down in classic movie fashion and they fall to the ground. Reminder of consequences of mobility and striking beyond ourselves? 
I don't understand abstract man. How simple we are compared to the rest of the world? We're not that complex? Life is a pain in the butt and that's what we amount to? 


Hm. The two collages feel like opposites to me. One squeezing/colliding together and the other with more of a sense of distance. One is more focused on a microcosm and the other macrocosm, or at least questioning it? Or partially? Eh. Might be a stretch. But the first one seems to have more going on and more details and the other ones seems more minimalistic. Trying to invoke a sense of perspective and time? First one more emotionally intensive and second neutral?

I'm grasping at straws. 
===
About which ones felt the most "me"... These ones were the most attractive to me, which I don't think I included, because my goal was to attain a diversity of styles from multiple artists so I excluded them:

* *





































These feel the most "innocent" with more of a softer, wide eyed gaze. I just enjoyed their soft expressions with more of a wonder feel or a curious focus? It's more neutral, and it's like I'm merely watching without any judgment? 
I also feel like this one is natural to me:









The collage with the green is too physically adventuresome for me. I prefer plain architect (I can't find my example picture ;_; Too poorly organized). Don't like lolz collage because it's too angsty. Bottom collage is okay but I think it's too focused on one material and doesn't really do much. It's very static. 
Top two collages have more movement to them and I feel more an open ended question and collect more of a thought than LASER. 




Don't feel strongly about favoring a collage. Easiest collage was women collage because I realized a bunch of artists had similar styles but DIFFERENT and that excited me. Lots and lots of pictures to chose from and even more I didn't even save. 

I'm a bit bummed out that they all screamed Delta =/ Not even one questionably Alpha...? I tried so hard to make them all different except they're all Delta. Shoot. Guess cognition ties them together. Not that my objective was to make an Alpha collage. 
---- @owlet, thank you n.n I think judgment functions (whoops MBTI in Socionics) are harder to pick up in images? Which is hilarious because in RL I find judgment functions easier to pick up than perceiving. Two for two Delta. 
---- @Lord Fenix Wulfheart, do you want the source?
http://kil1k.deviantart.com/art/Shiver-of-Silence-206317096
Google isn't cooperating on the other one. Heh. You can see the photo trail from that page I followed. But the artist has similar photos which seem to me to have "singularity" but you'd probably be a better judge of that. 

3/3 for Delta. Two for two on softness. Honestly I was thinking "laser" and "hardcore twisty" when creating some of them. Alas, my information metabolism shall never reach diamond levels. I am talc. 
I agree with the intended purpose was to ask questions. I get annoyed when people misunderstand my purposes sometimes when I ask a question to open up a debate or to explore a topic rather than actually trying to create a specific point. I've thought multiple times to try to make a collage with a purpose or a moral but most of the time it feels like I beat around the bush rather than actually hit the bush XP
I like deformed animals/humans (humans are animals though) with color and embellishments bleeding off them, true. I always pictured of it being more about an abstract sense of life source coming to the surface and the creatures just appearing more alive and vibrant as a result. The truth arising. But I'll have to mull on the incompleteness/alienness. That might be true as well.


----------



## owlet

Showing some self-restraint and just posting one collage this time!


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@owlet
Hm, I kind of like the one on the upper left.


----------



## ElliCat

Did a thing:


----------



## owlet

ElliCat said:


> Did a thing:


The images are all very soft in one way or another: soft focus, soft lighting, soft textures and so on. There's a very comforting quality to them - very peaceful and calm. They're gentle and soothing, of places or scenes where you can almost feel like you're there yourself. There's a sense of looking at 'ordinary' things very closely, examining them and appreciating them. Overall it seems quite Si, but there's a sense of most of the images being in process that makes me think Ne possibly more. I'm not too sure between Fi and Fe, because the bottom left image seems more Fi but there's a strong sense of comfortable atmosphere too. I actually really like all the images


----------



## Tad Cooper

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Are you an SR fan? I'm a huge fan!!!
> 
> I find that the Pink Mohawk style of Shadowrun tends to be SeTi and SeFe oriented, and the Mirror Shades style tends to be SeTe and SeFi oriented. The Eco-Terror style has more overtones of SeFi, and the Corporate War style is more SeNiTi in its tones of fighting both the present corporate threat and the future manifestations of what new corporation will rise unless you defeat the corporation in a completely Decisive and permanent way. You break a corp, oh no, they just take the 98% of untouched assets and form a new one or several new ones. What did you really accomplish? You have to factor for that!
> 
> I've also played SR with some folks that ran it rather NiFeFi, with lots of personal connections and developments over time. We had like a Dramatis Personae type of campaign, important players cropping up and taking the spotlight now and again in the unfolding drama. It was an interesting take. Much less violent than SR usually runs as a consequence.


Haha I definitely think it's how you play it, but agree SeTi more than others  So good!! How did they run it NiFe? It sounds very interesting!!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Tad Cooper said:


> Haha I definitely think it's how you play it, but agree SeTi more than others  So good!! How did they run it NiFe? It sounds very interesting!!


They ran it a lot more like Vampire the Masquerade, with a focus on consequences for actions and checking current reputation to determine outcomes. It was very much a "what would really happen given this world" style of running it, which one might think would be more NeFi, but the focus on NiSe that comes with the setting was preserved and as a result it was a sort of down-to-earth what would happen kind of style. It was trying to be faithful to each individual PC and NPC's specific viewpoints, with a focus on subjective ethics and being pragmatic about it, with a nice side of objective logic cropping up sometimes.

Like, sometimes a corp won't bother with revenge because objectively speaking, it doesn't accomplish anything. The thing still already happened, and with revenge or without it the corp's bottom line is still affected. Hiring hitters just hurts the bottom line even more.

Other times they seriously will because it matters to them a lot, as it is an image thing more than a logic thing. Proactively defending their image matters to them, because THAT affects how the corp will be dealt with in the future.

While we were playing that game we were taking reams of notes, just to keep all the events straight. It was like building an entire world and guiding it to where we wanted to go.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Boredom led me to this.


----------



## sonderopia

fasc said:


> It's more or less the same concept as the thread on the Enneagram forum. Post pictures that you think represent you, and someone else can tell you what functions, quadra values or specific types come to mind.
> 
> This is the enneagram forum's version, as a reference:
> 
> [video]http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/152954-visual-typing.html[/video]
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> I'll start first. Instead of posting specific pictures, I'll just post this link that you can scroll through and you can tell me what you think. A lot of it's NSFW.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: I think the link that I posted under the spoiler's showing up as just a dot (.). Just click on it, it should still work.*


Wow I'm in love with your stuff.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Made a new collage. Still thinking if I could improve it though.

I notice I can be drawn to greenish pictures like these, I think because it can have a certain "magic" vibe (or something like that). But maybe making it so overwhelming in one collage makes it a little monotonous, so it doesn't look as interesting as it could. At the same time, I'm not sure if I can change it much without ruining what I do like... so this is it for now.


----------



## Immolate

No rhyme or reason. Just the latest images I've reblogged.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> No rhyme or reason. Just the latest images I've reblogged.


Source for the image with two women please?


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> Source for the image with two women please?


Original image:










Photographed by Ellen von Unwerth, found here.


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Original image:
> 
> Photographed by Ellen von Unwerth, found here.


Thanks!


----------



## Vermillion

9.
_Your god will not save you.

_


----------



## Immolate

@Night Huntress Yes, an art collage, love it. I think that top middle image is floating around in one of my tumblrs. I like that bottom left, too. I wouldn't mind the source


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> @*Night Huntress* Yes, an art collage, love it. I think that top middle image is floating around in one of my tumblrs. I like that bottom left, too. I wouldn't mind the source


Yup, I found half these images on tumblr and the other half on DeviantArt. This was actually time-consuming because I had to LOOK for some stuff to fit the vibe. Gasp.

Original: MtG — Peter Mohrbacher


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> Yup, I found half these images on tumblr and the other half on DeviantArt. This was actually time-consuming because I had to LOOK for some stuff to fit the vibe. Gasp.
> 
> Original: MtG — Peter Mohrbacher


Much thanks~


----------



## Vermillion

I think we can all agree that we're just showing off our favorite pictures now. Actual typing be damned.


----------



## Wisteria

Thought I'd drop this here too


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> I think we can all agree that we're just showing off our favorite pictures now. Actual typing be damned.


Oh, well, yes. I could try offering a few interpretations to legitimize all this. Maybe.


----------



## To_august




----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Oh, well, yes. I could try offering a few interpretations to legitimize all this. Maybe.


Tbh I never really cared about the typing, lol. I know when my images are Se or Fi or Ne or whatever. I always only posted to show off my gorgeous aesthetic, to explain my feelings and motivations, and have other people interpret the motivations behind my collages as well.


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## Transience

Collage 8: *sighs*









*Note:* For the first image, I think I'd be looking up.


----------



## Transience

And collage 9: :|


----------



## Immolate




----------



## owlet




----------



## Immolate

@*Jakuri* Can you beat that softness? ^


----------



## sinaasappel




----------



## SheWolf




----------



## SheWolf

I especially adore this image and for that reason I'm gonna single it out. Lol


----------



## SheWolf

Aaannnd one more collage for tonight lolololol


----------



## anaraqueen

* *


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## AdInfinitum

_
Lose my ashes between your lies,
A slow contradiction rises from the back of your eyes,
A nerve reaching from the brackets of your soul,
A clamping fire, a dying crow, a lashing sadness
And from a reeking flow,
I found the coal to light up those rows 
Which you have hidden underneath the water of a dead sun._


----------



## anaraqueen

* *















a visible pic this time


----------



## Tad Cooper

This art?
(by Alejandro Burdisio)


----------



## Immolate

Tad Cooper said:


> This art?
> (by Alejandro Burdisio)
> 
> 
> * *


Comes across Delta to me: technologically advanced but also old-timey / robot is fairly neutral rather than displaying any kind of force or wilful intentions / color tones and sense of movement are on the relaxed side of things.


----------



## Vermillion

10.
affectionately dedicated 

_"And I won't listen to your shame_
_You ran away, you're all the same_
_Angels lie to keep control_
_My love was punished long ago
_
_If you still care, don't ever let me know."

_Slipknot_ - Snuff

_


----------



## Eset

Just picked the first 9 images on my tumblr feed.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I identify as LIE at the moment. most of the pictures I resonate tend to combine a sinister brand of elegance with either a quiet authority or a nonchalant violence ("I'm going to cut through this body with an expressionless face while the blood splashes over me")


----------



## sinaasappel

Tad Cooper said:


> This art?
> (by Alejandro Burdisio)


I like the last picture!



Swordsman of Mana said:


> I identify as LIE at the moment. most of the pictures I resonate tend to combine a sinister brand of elegance with either a quiet authority or a nonchalant violence ("I'm going to cut through this body with an expressionless face while the blood splashes over me")
> 
> View attachment 613626
> View attachment 613634
> View attachment 613642
> View attachment 613650
> View attachment 613658


I like the first picture :laughing:


----------



## Transience

Could I perhaps get a read on these?


Transience said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collage 8: *sighs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* For the first image, I think I'd be looking up.





Transience said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And collage 9: :|


 @*Night Huntress* @*owlet* @*lets mosey*


----------



## Vermillion

@*Transience*

First, thank my recent collage, you fuck.

Can you guess who inspired it? :kitteh: (If you can, keep it to yourself)


----------



## Immolate

@Transience The pressure of the summons. Quick reply.

First, on a personal level, I like the first collage because it features an artist I've been drawn to for quite a while:


















https://www.behance.net/yurishwedoff

I find it interesting that you commented on the direction of the gaze, "I think I'd be looking up." Seems nuanced ethics to me, and I'm curious to know why you'd be looking up. Overall, there's a precision to the images that comes across Se and Ni, and the perspective on the second and third image suggests movement and force in the moment (or rather, right on the brink, there's an expectation there, a kind of energy). I tend to associate the fourth image with Beta but it's lacking the dramatic flair, so Fi dynamics seems more appropriate here.

The second collage comes across ethics and sensation in general, intimate (in the sense of finding pleasure in one's own company) sensory experiences and the pursuit of them.


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## Immolate

Vespers said:


>


Give me sources for pretty much everything except the last image. I already know that artist.

Having said that, Beta NF comes to mind.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

lets mosey said:


> Give me sources for pretty much everything except the last image. I already know that artist.
> 
> Having said that, Beta NF comes to mind.


Some of the original artists' sites seemed to be taken down. 

Top Left: Fantasy Art Engine | Land of Dark and Shadow by Dominique Van Velsen

Top Center: Castiel.

Top Right:Through Inkblots — fantasy-art-engine: The Raven King by Yousaf

Bottom Left: https://www.artstation.com/artwork/PnQKr

Bottom Center: Reign of the Accursed by Manzanedo on DeviantArt


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Lol, I feel almost too pretentious for this, but I'm liking the minimalism atm:


----------



## Immolate

Distortions said:


> Lol, I feel almost too pretentious for this, but I'm liking the minimalism atm:


Not pretentious enough.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

lets mosey said:


> Not pretentious enough.


Why not, how do I make it more pretentious?

(I mean, usually I try to avoid that, but maybe I'll try making a really pretentious collage for fun. =P)


----------



## Immolate

Distortions said:


> Why not, how do I make it more pretentious?
> 
> (I mean, usually I try to avoid that, but maybe I'll try making a really pretentious collage for fun. =P)


Go extremely minimal. 
Leave all the work to the viewer. 
They'll come up with complex interpretations in their attempts to find meaning in all that Nothing.










As @Greyhart would say:


----------



## Greyhart

@lets mosey Deep.







For best effect might use something that is just shapes and you have no idea what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> @*lets mosey* Deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For best effect might use something that is just shapes and you have no idea what it's supposed to be.


Discern my intention:











I summon @orbit as well.


----------



## Greyhart

lets mosey said:


> Discern my intention:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I summon @orbit as well.


----------



## Shiver

lets mosey said:


> Your hostility is entertaining, at least.


Almost as entertaining as your weak passive aggression.


----------



## Immolate

Shiver said:


> Almost as entertaining as your weak passive aggression.


I'm genuinely amused right now.


----------



## Immolate

Like I said before, I've been keeping track of some of the vibes I receive on avatars and collages because I'm interested in gauging how people experience or interpret certain kinds of imagery. I'm also interested in any potential bias going around. These are some of the avatars I've sported in the past, either because I genuinely like the avatar or because I want to see what they inspire in others and if it fulfills my expectations:










Vibes under the cut, as I remember them:

* *




1. IEI, EII
2. LSI
3. ILE, ILI
4. EIE
5. LII
6. xLI, SEI, EII
7. SLI
8. LII
9. LSI, SLI, EII
10. ESI
11. EII
12. SLI, LSI
13. IEE, EIE, IEI
14. LSI, LII
15. ILI, ESI, EII
16. ILE, LSI, IEI


Ultimately, I find it interesting to see what kinds of associations people make and if there is any consistency or foundation to what they choose to offer. The "exercise" stretched a bit more than it should have, but I find myself driven to poke any new blood that jumps in, because why not.


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


>


I don't remember if I ever vibed any of these, so giving it a shot. Just first impressions, 'cause turning it around way too much makes me see any number of things.

1. Kinda soft but with a hidden desire to "bite" - IEI.
2. Someone who doesn't speak and doesn't look at you - must be silent, turned inwards Id.
3. Small insignificant being contemplates the meaning of life in front of the god-like "sun" -> Ne.
4. Black sorrow/sweet sorrow -> something Fe-ish.
5. Man made of geometrical shapes vibes Ti.
6. Si for serenity and calm? Ni for grass slowly reclaiming an old stone?
7. This I don't understand. Big water bubble in the middle of a field? UFO arrival? Giant advanced hot air balloon ready to start and take those trucks into the sky? Glitch in the matrix? I give up.
8. Robots and butterflies. Could be Alpha NT, but nope. I'd say Fi, 'cause the butterfly is clearly showing a _liking _to a robot here.
9. Ugh, that's gross. I honestly don't care for deep symbolism of it. Body stuff being shoved like that is just eww.
10. This one is easy -> ESI.
11. Se PoLR.
12. Simple Ni.
13. Someone sleepy and with butterflies flying over their head - let it be SEI.
14. I see the arch as a symbol of future and there's something creepy crawling out the arch - future brings wicked shit. Is there anything else it could bring? -> Ni PoLR. 
15. Many stairs, many paths. Which way to go? - Ne-Ne-Ne.
16. No vibe here. Just a nice aesthetic image. Unless it's Ne again for the glowing orb being the symbol of the truth finally found among the steel-like "shells of deceitfulness".


----------



## Vermillion

11._"Credeam că m-ai iubit,
Dar de când tu ai venit,_
_Parcă e prima dată."_

Jo - _Șoapte

_(Recommended listening: )

* *





















I always return to the same kind of vibes, lol.​


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> I don't remember if I ever vibed any of these, so giving it a shot. Just first impressions, 'cause turning it around way too much makes me see any number of things.
> 
> 1. Kinda soft but with a hidden desire to "bite" - IEI.
> 2. Someone who doesn't speak and doesn't look at you - must be silent, turned inwards Super-id.
> 3. Small insignificant being contemplates the meaning of life in front of the god-like "sun" -> Ne.
> 4. Black sorrow/sweet sorrow -> something Fe-ish.
> 5. Man made of geometrical shapes vibes Ti.
> 6. Si for serenity and calm? Ni for grass slowly reclaiming an old stone?
> 7. This I don't understand. Big water bubble in the middle of a field? UFO arrival? Giant advanced hot air balloon ready to start and take those trucks into the sky? Glitch in the matrix? I give up.
> 8. Robots and butterflies. Could be Alpha NT, but nope. I'd say Fi, 'cause the butterfly is clearly showing a _liking _to a robot here.
> 9. Ugh, that's gross. I honestly don't care for deep symbolism of it. Body stuff being shoved like that is just eww.
> 10. This one is easy -> ESI.
> 11. Se PoLR.
> 12. Simple Ni.
> *13. Someone sleepy and with a butterflies flying over their head - let it be SEI.*
> 14. I see the arch as a symbol of future and there's something creepy crawling out the arch - future brings wicked shit. Is there anything else it could bring? -> Ni PoLR.
> 15. Many stairs, many paths. Which way to go? - Ne-Ne-Ne.
> 16. No vibe here. Just nice aesthetic image. Unless it's Ne again for the glowing orb being the symbol of the truth finally found among the steel-like "shells of deceitfulness".


Thank you for taking the time to respond roud:

Some quick responses (those that stand out to me):

I was so sure people would give me SEI for 13, but they failed me. It may have been my pairing of the avatar with the quote, "It is very hard for evil to take hold of the unconsenting soul." If NF, I would have assumed Delta rather than Beta.

I love that 7 says so much to you and yet so little. I actually consider this orb more on the aesthetic side than 16 because my original intention was to demonstrate a 1ish attraction to perfection and order (enneagram visual typing rather than socionics) whereas 16 was about strength of spirit or conviction and having it break free from its confines to manifest outwardly and shape the world. "You have to be the revolution," or so the quote in my sig went at the time.

I quite like your interpretation of 8. I wouldn't have thought of it in those terms. I saw the butterfly as the hint of gentleness or innocence that is often denied or dismissed in those who are, let's say, "incapable" of strength of feeling or expression. Alternatively, I saw it as the birth of awareness and identity.

Is 9 really that gross? I found it rather amusing at the time, a person in the "grip" of religious ecstasy, and so on.

Interestingly, you vibed me LII when I was sporting 14 but I wasn't sure what to make of that vibe. At the time, I had the quote about casting a shadow whenever you cast a light, so I saw it less as the future bringing wicked shit and more about acknowledging and confronting an inner darkness, if that makes sense. I was expecting vibes along the lines of LSI, and @*owlet* mentioned it reminded her of the door of truth in Fullmetal Alchemist.

Thanks again for the response. This is what I like to see in threads like this.


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> I love that 7 says so much to you and yet so little. I actually consider this orb more on the aesthetic side than 16 because my original intention was to demonstrate a 1ish attraction to perfection and order (enneagram visual typing rather than socionics) whereas 16 was about strength of spirit or conviction and having it break free from its confines to manifest outwardly and shape the world. "You have to be the revolution," or so the quote in my sig went at the time.


I looked at it again with a type 1 in mind, but still can't see why would it be about perfection and order. The picture remains a mystery to me, lol.



> Is 9 really that gross? I found it rather amusing at the time, a person in the "grip" of religious ecstasy, and so on.


Yes  These hands...



> Interestingly, you vibed me LII when I was sporting 14 but I wasn't sure what to make of that vibe. At the time, I had the quote about casting a shadow whenever you cast a light, so I saw it less as the future bringing wicked shit and more about acknowledging and confronting an inner darkness, if that makes sense. I was expecting vibes along the lines of LSI, and @*owlet* mentioned it reminded her of the door of truth in Fullmetal Alchemist.


I don't know what is Fullmetal Alchemist but I'm fairly positive that I vibed your signature and not the avatar. If you remind me of the quote, I'd probably could explain why I thought LII.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> I looked at it again with a type 1 in mind, but still can't see why would it be about perfection and order. The picture remains a mystery to me, lol.


I guess it's only me. I'm drawn to spheres and isolated, floating structures. Something about it says: incorruptible, self-sustaining.



> Yes  These hands...


How about these?






























> I don't know what is Fullmetal Alchemist but I'm fairly positive that I *vibed your signature* and not the avatar. If you remind me of the quote, I'd probably could explain why I thought LII.


Ah, that makes more sense. 

I don't remember if this was the full quote, it may have continued a bit more:

"But you must not change one thing, one pebble, one grain of sand, until you know what good and evil will follow on that act. The world is in balance, in Equilibrium. A wizard's power of Changing and of Summoning can shake the balance of the world."


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> How about these?


These are interesting, neat and clean. Good, but these hands are sculptures or CGI models so they don't evoke a linkage to real body stuff. Maybe that's a reason that I'm fine with these ones. The former reminded me more of stuff like this one, creepily flesh focused:








> Ah, that makes more sense.
> 
> I don't remember if this was the full quote, it may have continued a bit more:
> 
> "But you must not change one thing, one pebble, one grain of sand, until you know what good and evil will follow on that act. The world is in balance, in Equilibrium. A wizard's power of Changing and of Summoning can shake the balance of the world."


Yes. LII. Musings over logical cause-effect links, coupled with a fear of Se - one shouldn't move a tiny piece of anything or the balance of the world would be broken.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> These are interesting, neat and clean. Good, but these hands are sculptures or CGI models so they don't evoke a linkage to real body stuff. Maybe that's a reason that I'm fine with these ones. The former reminded me more of stuff like this one, creepily flesh focused:


I was expecting to feel disturbed by the video, but there's a strangely clean quality to the animation and depiction of the limbs. What I found most disturbing was the sense of sound and touch, not the fact that the limbs were distorted or unnatural in any way. Is that what you meant by a focus on the flesh? In general, I have a hard time dealing with... I guess I could say... the sight, sound, or feeling of bodily processes, which is why things like ASMR can repel me. 

The video reminded me of these sculptures:



















They are admittedly on the amusing side.

The video also reminded me of China Mieville and his tendency to explore body horror. One of his short stories specifically comes to mind: a magician tries to create or expel a familiar from his body and it goes terribly wrong. There's an overall hostile and disgusting focus on sensation in his work:



> Five feet below them, the trench was filled with a noisome gelatinous soup of shit and pollutants and acid rain. The surface was broken with bubbles of fell gas and bloated animal corpses. Here and there bobbed rusting tins and knots of fleshy tissue like tumours or aborted foetuses. The liquid undulated rather than rippled, contained by a thick surface tension so oily and strong that it would not break.


He can go on and on like this.



> Yes. LII. Musings over logical cause-effect links, coupled with a fear of Se - *one shouldn't move a tiny piece of anything or the balance of the world would be broken*.


This cracked me up because @*orbit* and I were recently discussing enneagram, and she said I could frustrate her with my desire to think about or gather as much information as possible before acting on a thing. My hesitation can be overpowering and "needless" at times, which I associate with type 5 fears and insecurities in my case. 

Actually, I'm reminded of the Vulcan game kal-toh:



> The object of kal-toh, as stated by Tuvok, was "...not about striving for balance, but about finding the seeds of order even in the midst of profound chaos."


You have to consider every movement carefully otherwise the entire structure will crumble at your feet.


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> I was expecting to feel disturbed by the video, but there's a strangely clean quality to the animation and depiction of the limbs. What I found most disturbing was the sense of sound and touch, not the fact that the limbs were distorted or unnatural in any way. Is that what you meant by a focus on the flesh? In general, I have a hard time dealing with... I guess I could say... the sight, sound, or feeling of bodily processes, which is why things like ASMR can repel me.
> 
> The video reminded me of these sculptures:
> They are admittedly on the amusing side.
> 
> The video also reminded me of China Mieville and his tendency to explore body horror. One of his short stories specifically comes to mind: a magician tries to create or expel a familiar from his body and it goes terribly wrong. There's an overall hostile and disgusting focus on sensation in his work:
> _
> Five feet below them, the trench was filled with a noisome gelatinous soup of shit and pollutants and acid rain. The surface was broken with bubbles of fell gas and bloated animal corpses. Here and there bobbed rusting tins and knots of fleshy tissue like tumours or aborted foetuses. The liquid undulated rather than rippled, contained by a thick surface tension so oily and strong that it would not break.
> _
> He can go on and on like this.


It's all combined that is unnerving: limbs, quivering and munching sounds, movements. Like the focus is on body and all kinds of unpleasant processes going on inside. Yecch. I never experienced the same with ASMR. On the contrary, it was sanity saving for me in times of distress. Guess one just have to find their thing, 'cause people have different personal likes/dislikes in terms of sensory input. 

Jeez. I'm reading the excerpt from China Mieville and... I realize that body horror isn't my scene. I mean, it's quite a realistic description, but what's the purpose? Shock someone with the realism of it? I understand realism of depicting humans suffering, which kinda hints that such things should be eliminated and fought against, but this just has no purpose to me and seems empty.



> This cracked me up because @*orbit* and I were recently discussing enneagram, and she said I could frustrate her with my desire to think about or gather as much information as possible before acting on a thing. My hesitation can be overpowering and "needless" at times, which I associate with type 5 fears and insecurities in my case.
> 
> Actually, I'm reminded of the Vulcan game kal-toh:
> _
> The object of kal-toh, as stated by Tuvok, was "...not about striving for balance, but about finding the seeds of order even in the midst of profound chaos."
> _
> You have to consider every movement carefully otherwise the entire structure will crumble at your feet.


Yeah, to me it's a foreign way to look at things. 

World in balance is an illusion. There's no balance in the world. Humans are the ones who categorize it and put within understandable boundaries so as to make sense of it. Of course, there are universal rules, like rules of physics, biology and the like, but we're incapable of breaking them to such a degree so as to make the world crumble anyway.

It's important to weigh pros and cons, but not to change one pebble is quite a stretch and an overestimation of one's influence in the bigger picture. "Pebbles" are already moving all the time, things are changing permanently. Once a "pebble" is moved world doesn't crumble, life just generates a number of scenarios both good and bad or nullifying the importance of pebble being moved altogether. It's not possible to calculate myriads of all possible consequences or satisfy all the parties with the outcome, since what seems to be a good decision may lead to bad consequences and then further lead to other better consequences, and even when consequences are desirable, there's no guarantee that all parties involved would agree on that. For some the outcome will be good and for others it will be bad. Life doesn't stop in indecisiveness. It just takes you along whether you want it or not, and if you're not making decisions, you're becoming an object of someone else's choices.

Sorry for going on tangential rambling.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> It's all combined that is unnerving: limbs, quivering and munching sounds, movements. Like the focus is on body and all kinds of unpleasant processes going on inside. Yecch. I never experienced the same with ASMR. On the contrary, it was sanity saving for me in times of distress. *Guess one just have to find their thing, 'cause people have different personal likes/dislikes in terms of sensory input.*


This is true, and I tend to be unnerved by quivering or munching sounds (etc) regardless of whether or not they're meant to be pleasant or unpleasant. With ASMR specifically, I feel a forced grounding, a hyper-sensitive awareness of the body that I prefer not to experience. I don't like being reminded me of all this fleshiness. @Greyhart has also described ASMR as, I suppose, "sanity saving," because it provides pleasant sensations or experiences that are otherwise unavailable. Comfort for the "touch-starved."



> Jeez. I'm reading the excerpt from China Mieville and... I realize that body horror isn't my scene. I mean, it's quite a realistic description, but what's the purpose? Shock someone with the realism of it? I understand realism of depicting humans suffering, which kinda hints that such things should be eliminated and fought against, but this just has no purpose to me and seems empty.


Yes, he means to shock and create discomfort, I think. His worlds tend to be very visceral and unsettling, and I can be drawn to his work the way a person can be drawn to a destructive fire. Unable to look away.



> Yeah, to me it's a foreign way to look at things.
> 
> World in balance is an illusion. There's no balance in the world. *Humans are the ones who categorize it and put within understandable boundaries so as to make sense of it*. Of course, there are universal rules, like rules of physics, biology and the like, but we're incapable of breaking them to such a degree so as to make the world crumble anyway.
> It's important to weigh pros and cons, but not to change one pebble is quite a stretch and an overestimation of one's influence in the bigger picture. *"Pebbles" are already moving all the time, things are changing permanently.* Once a "pebble" is moved world doesn't crumble, *life just generates a number of scenarios both good and bad or nullifying the importance of pebble being moved altogether*. It's not possible to calculate myriads of all possible consequences or satisfy all the parties with the outcome, since what seems to be a good decision may lead to bad consequences and then further lead to other better consequences, and even when consequences are desirable, there's no guarantee that all parties involved would agree on that. For some the outcome will be good and for others it will be bad. Life doesn't stop in indecisiveness. *It just takes you along whether you want it or not, and if you're not making decisions, you're becoming an object of someone else's choices.*
> 
> Sorry for going on tangential rambling.


I have no qualms with your "tangential rambling." It seems an overall dynamic, free-flowing, adaptable point of view, certainly a dismissal of/giving less importance to Ti if I'm understanding you correctly.


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> This is true, and I tend to be unnerved by quivering or munching sounds (etc) regardless of whether or not they're meant to be pleasant or unpleasant. With ASMR specifically, I feel a forced grounding, a hyper-sensitive awareness of the body that I prefer not to experience. I don't like being reminded me of all this fleshiness. @*Greyhart* has also described ASMR as, I suppose, "sanity saving," because it provides pleasant sensations or experiences that are otherwise unavailable. Comfort for the "touch-starved."
> 
> Yes, he means to shock and create discomfort, I think. His worlds tend to be very visceral and unsettling, and I can be drawn to his work the way a person can be drawn to a destructive fire. Unable to look away.


I see. It seems to be the opposite case with me. Body horror is intrusive and makes me hyperaware of the body, while things like ASMR are more removed in that respect from the body itself and more focused on calming the mind and alleviating anxiety. I always liked listening to rain patterning against the window or someone reading a book in a calm voice, so it's a bit weird to me that it can be interpreted as fleshiness.



> I have no qualms with your "tangential rambling." It seems an overall dynamic, free-flowing, adaptable point of view, certainly a dismissal of/giving less importance to Ti if I'm understanding you correctly.


I didn't write it with Socionics in mind. These are just my thoughts on the subject in question. But I think you're spot on.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> I see.*It seems to be the opposite case with me. Body horror is intrusive and makes me hyperaware of the body*, while things like ASMR are more removed in that respect from the body itself and more focused on calming the mind and alleviating anxiety. I always liked listening to rain patterning against the window or someone reading a book in a calm voice, so it's a bit weird to me that it can be interpreted as fleshiness.


Yeah, I can find that instances of body horror are less intrusive to me because they simply don't reach me. The horror is so far removed from everyday experience that I can't translate it to (ghost) pain or discomfort. I liken it to the way children scoff at an adult's concerns only to reach adulthood themselves and realize, "They were right." The significance doesn't always reach me in the moment.

I don't have a problem with the sound of rain or things like that. It can help me relax because it serves as a distraction, a means to disassociate, which is what I think a lot of people experience and why they choose to listen to things like ocean waves or wind chimes when they want to relieve anxiety. I understand that aspect of ASMR. The difference is that there's no direct or conscious focus on bodily processes and interactions. Videos like this are unsettling to me, for example: 






The sound of skin coming into contact with objects, the sudden awareness or remembrance of my skin and how it sticks to things, how it scratches on things, just the very fact that I have fleshy fingers and they interact with the world this way, etc. My initial impression of the video was "Disgusting!" but I'm sure lots of people would find it unsettling, in the same way they'd find someone pushing their hand into a bowl of mashed potatoes unsettling. It could come down to a matter of messiness or wastefulness for some people.

This video is different because it's just sand being pushed around for the most part and I don't have much of a response to it:






With someone speaking softly, I've actually found that it can go either way. I can be very shy or uncomfortable with bodily presence, making myself known or projecting myself onto the environment, even the sound of my own voice and how that sound came to be, the necessary and bodily mechanics behind it. 

We could be experiencing this in the same way but expressing ourselves differently, so I apologize for any misunderstandings. I'm not sure if I've made much sense


----------



## To_august

@lets mosey, I'll respond in Delta hangout, 'cause we digressed.


----------



## SheWolf

(I seriously don't know why it keeps fucking up every time I post on this thread. Lol.)


----------



## Immolate

@Thorn I came across this image and wondered if it was something you'd gravitate toward:










Yes? No? Why or why not?

There's no need to respond. I'm just curious to know what specifically draws you to certain images, the dynamic behind them, etc.


----------



## Vermillion

I was making a collage and I asked a friend of mine what kind of picture he would pick to best describe his personality.

I'm of the opinion he's an ESI 8w7.

He gave me a blank look and said he'd pick a black picture. I was like, what kind of black picture? He's like, no, just pure black. A black box. 

I don't wanna be like "so fucking typical", but come on... that's so typical of an Se ego 8 it's ridiculous.


----------



## owlet

@Night Huntress You mean like Ad Reinhardt's paintings?


----------



## Vermillion

owlet said:


> @*Night Huntress* You mean like Ad Reinhardt's paintings?


He'd give me a disgusted look and be like "that's not even a fucking PAINTING!"

And god forbid I say something about finding meaning in nothingness, he'd be so appalled. All of that sort of meandering constitutes overthinking to him.

Quite frankly I don't blame him, anyone who buys these paintings thinking they're meaningful is a colossal idiot.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> It doesn't seem sinister or reflecting some sort of power dynamics to me. Girl looks surprised and a bit startled, as if she were depicted in a moment of realization that the tree was alive. Pointy facial features may be just a style of drawing faces. Girl too has a pointy nose and a chin for example, but since she's a human her face is expectedly more roundish than that of a tree. *What draws my attention is their intertwined fingers that suggest a degree of intimacy and trust of "I won't hurt you" nature*.
> 
> Now I need to google the picture 'cause it reminds me of something.


Quick response for the moment to say I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw intimacy in the hand-holding


----------



## owlet

To_august said:


> It doesn't seem sinister or reflecting some sort of power dynamics to me. Girl looks surprised and a bit startled, as if she were depicted in a moment of realization that the tree was alive. Pointy facial features may be just a style of drawing faces. Girl too has a pointy nose and a chin for example, but since she's a human her face is expectedly more roundish than that of a tree. What draws my attention is their intertwined fingers that suggest a degree of intimacy and trust of "I won't hurt you" nature.
> 
> Now I need to google the picture 'cause it reminds me of something.


This is interesting  The main thing that made it sinister to me is that the tree is the only active party - the girl is completely passive, which makes her come across as powerless. Even the hand-holding, the tree is holding onto her, she's not holding onto it. The tree may not want to hurt her, but it's the one in control.


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> This is interesting  The main thing that made it sinister to me is that the tree is the only active party - the girl is completely passive, which makes her come across as powerless. Even the hand-holding, the tree is holding onto her, she's not holding onto it. The tree may not want to hurt her, but it's the one in control.


They are in the middle of curling their hands together.

The hand on her shoulder displays no force. 

(I'm going to go look for sinister images now.)


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> They are in the middle of curling their hands together.
> 
> The hand on her shoulder displays no force.
> 
> (I'm going to go look for sinister images now.)


Ah, that's dynamic thinking right there! The hand on her shoulder may show no explicit force, but it is a restraining hand, I think. (I'm going to try and find some too)


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> Ah, that's dynamic thinking right there! The hand on her shoulder may show no explicit force, but it is a restraining hand, I think. (I'm going to try and find some too)


But why is that necessarily a bad thing?


----------



## Tad Cooper

Distortions said:


> Well I agree it seems sinister, at least at first glance.


After first glance? 



lets mosey said:


> My initial impression without rhyme or reason was Delta. I like how they're holding hands.
> 
> It reminds me of this image just a tiny, tiny bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nurturing of potential? cycle of death and regrowth?
> 
> Gentle overall.


I like that! It does look like it's giving advice or something...guiding? Trees are definitely good for death/regrowth!



owlet said:


> I think it comes across as Delta, although it's also faintly sinister (probably just Rackham's style). There's a sense of the tree person holding onto the woman when she may want to go, and it has her shawl trapped in its branches which might be a metaphor? (Or it might be that it's from a story, as he often illustrates those)


It's funny how you see it as holding her back! I could see it as either holding back to protect or to control, or it's just getting her attention?



The Night's Queen said:


> I like it!
> But I agree that there's something sinister-ish about it. I think it's the dissonance of the tree being a tree, which we usually think of as passive, 'nice' nature, but also the more active agent in the picture, which brings up the notion of the powerful side of nature, storms and death and all that. The expressions are a little vague: my initial impression would be to read the girl's expression as jarred by an intense encounter, maybe yearning, and the tree's expression as wistful/pleading, but in the zoom-in, the tree seems more menacing and the girl can be read as terrified. I'd see it as 'civilization vs nature' or something like that. There's definitely a conflict - the girl's feet and body are faced away from the tree but she is looking back - the tree is completely turned towards her [but his roots are spread out all over, as befits a tree]. To me it's like she intends to walk back home but something is holding her back, and the tree wants to intertwine with her - the hands! which would probably turn her into a tree
> 
> I think it's sinister because it reflects man's fear of nature, death, etc. and our suspicion that's where we really belong. i don't know if that's her shawl in the tree but if it is, the way it's already torn and falling apart seems to represent that - how human constructions would fade away.
> 
> Seems Delta-ish overall, not sure why


There was an interesting few essays on the wilderness and human perception over time - initially it was a provider, then something to fear, then something to be tamed and now it's to be protected!

It's interesting everyone agrees Delta!


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> But why is that necessarily a bad thing?


Is something that appears sinister a bad thing? It's something which evokes a slightly uneasy feeling, but it's not necessarily bad.



Tad Cooper said:


> It's funny how you see it as holding her back! I could see it as either holding back to protect or to control, or it's just getting her attention?


Bear in mind, this is based on my initial impression rather than after analysing the image!


----------



## Immolate

@owlet No, I meant why is a "restraining hand" necessarily a bad thing? It could be a matter of catching someone's attention. It seems a sensitivity to physical boundaries.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* No, I meant why is a "restraining hand" necessarily a bad thing? It could be a matter of catching someone's attention.


Hm, would it be catching someone's attention while intertwining fingers?


----------



## owlet

I think I'd class this as a sinister image (I'd be interested in a typing for it)


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> Hm, would it be catching someone's attention while intertwining fingers?


Why not...? Catching someone's attention, then intertwining fingers, to express a desire to linger.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Why not...? Catching someone's attention, then intertwining fingers, to express a desire to linger.


That kind of makes it vaguely unsettling in terms of getting too physical too quickly with the tree grabbing her arm, then intertwining fingers - she's still not reciprocating because she hasn't had the time to respond.


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> I think I'd class this as a sinister image (I'd be interested in a typing for it)


Hm, maybe I just fail to read the implications, but this is more a fun take on contemplation to me, not limiting yourself to any one perspective in life, you could either be looking down into the darkness or up into the light, what kind of person are you inclined to be? etc.



owlet said:


> That kind of makes it vaguely unsettling in terms of getting too physical too quickly with the tree grabbing her arm, then intertwining fingers - she's still not reciprocating because she hasn't had the time to respond.


I'm assuming intimacy already exists, so it's less unsettling to me in that regard.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Hm, maybe I just fail to read the implications, but this is more a fun take on contemplation to me, not limiting yourself to any one perspective in life, you could either be looking down into the darkness or up into the light, what kind of person are you inclined to be? etc.


That's an interesting take on it! I saw it as someone trapped down a well, or some kind of hole, looking up at the moon with someone who may either be help or the one who put them down them down there in the first place (possibly because I was remembering The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle and Ring, both of which involve being stuck in wells).



> I'm assuming intimacy already exists, so it's less unsettling to me in that regard.


Ahh, that explains it - if the intimacy already exists, then it's quite a sweet image


----------



## To_august

owlet said:


> This is interesting  The main thing that made it sinister to me is that the tree is the only active party - the girl is completely passive, which makes her come across as powerless. Even the hand-holding, the tree is holding onto her, she's not holding onto it. The tree may not want to hurt her, but it's the one in control.


I see. The tree is the active party and the girl is the passive one but it doesn't seem to have something to do with power or control of one over the other. I thought girl didn't expect the tree to move over her so she has a pose that suggests bewilderment and being transfixed for a moment. And tree's hands gestures hint at that it doesn't want to hurt her or that she shouldn't be afraid. 
Anyway, I found what the picture reminded me of and it seems to be the case.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Tad Cooper said:


> After first glance?


That's a bit hard to explain.^^; I think the other interpretations make sense, but now I'm not sure what I think of it myself any more. But I guess the woman is meant to look startled but also aroused?



lets mosey said:


> Hm, maybe I just fail to read the implications, but this is more a fun take on contemplation to me, not limiting yourself to any one perspective in life, you could either be looking down into the darkness or up into the light, what kind of person are you inclined to be? etc.


Down into the light~


----------



## tangosthenes

I can't find any of these except number 2, but if I had to describe some imagery that would describe me (ignore gender or other incongruities with my real self, this is just what feels right):

1. A happy-go-lucky young woman in casual hippy farmerish clothing (think like simple brown shirt and pants) walking nonchalantly with hands in pockets, almost skipping on a blue-grey bridge with no supports and no path ahead and the path behind shrouded in the same blue-greyish fog, somewhere where there is no landscape.

The obvious things this represents; my attitude towards the present, the fact that most of my past is in the unconscious, and that there's nothing for me to step on in the future except my will to go forward and shape what's in front of me.

2. The Price is Right wheel or the Wheel of Fortune.









This represents the fact that I wake up feeling like a different person everyday.

3. My fear in most things (this is linked very heavily with social "brutality") is manifested in an image of a poverty so deep fecal matter and humanity are intertwined.

4. My ego/confidence in my method is manifested in an image of a featureless man (think like Dr. Manhattan) filled with light OR a normal looking dude with a grey hoodie with a light burning in his chest. 

So..I took what I actually feel about these things and turned them into an image. Hmm, I'm much better at this than I was when I posted before.


----------



## Immolate

Distortions said:


> Down into the light~


That works~

[HR][/HR] @*owlet* Some overtly sinister trees and the like:



















Also


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* Some overtly sinister trees and the like:


I think for #1 , the bottom middle is very sinister, but the others don't come across as too sinister - kind of vaguely horror story in style, but also they're lone figures, like the bottom right who is probably a nature spirit?
With #2 the far left one is pretty sinister/creepy, but the other two are kind of sad. I can imagine tragic stories behind them.
(Very nice art, as usual! If I were going to vibe them, I'd go EII-Fi for the first and ESI-Fi for the second)



> Also


Wow, I'm glad I didn't see this before going to sleep :shocked:


----------



## owlet

To_august said:


> I see. The tree is the active party and the girl is the passive one but it doesn't seem to have something to do with power or control of one over the other. I thought girl didn't expect the tree to move over her so she has a pose that suggests bewilderment and being transfixed for a moment. And tree's hands gestures hint at that it doesn't want to hurt her or that she shouldn't be afraid.
> Anyway, I found what the picture reminded me of and it seems to be the case.


This is possible - after analysing the image, it doesn't seem as sinister as my initial impression. What is it from, by the way? I could only find it was from Grimm's Fairy Tales (I can't reverse image search on this laptop).


----------



## To_august

owlet said:


> This is possible - after analysing the image, it doesn't seem as sinister as my initial impression. What is it from, by the way? I could only find it was from Grimm's Fairy Tales (I can't reverse image search on this laptop).


Old woman in the woods (hope I remember the name correctly). It's about a poor girl left alone in the woods (her family got attacked and killed, or something). She meets a dove that helps her to find food and a place to sleep. And then in return the dove asks her to take the ring from an old woman living nearby. Girl does as the dove instructed her and it appears that old woman is an evil witch who turned prince and his servants into trees, and a prince could become a dove for a couple hours a day. With the ring the girl unspelled him and his people so they got married and all that jazz.


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> I think for #1 , the bottom middle is very sinister, but the others don't come across as too sinister - kind of vaguely horror story in style, but also they're lone figures, *like the bottom right who is probably a nature spirit?*
> With #2 the far left one is pretty sinister/creepy, but the other two are kind of sad. I can imagine tragic stories behind them.
> (Very nice art, as usual! If I were going to vibe them, I'd go EII-Fi for the first and ESI-Fi for the second)


That's the most sinister one there, owl.

Okay, how about:


----------



## sinaasappel

I have a new collage! It started with the bottom left and ended up with "let's do purple!!!"










/shouldsleep


----------



## To_august

As I made my way to Pinterest, I wanted something wintry and festively upbeat, and ended up saving these:


----------



## owlet

To_august said:


> Old woman in the woods (hope I remember the name correctly). It's about a poor girl left alone in the woods (her family got attacked and killed, or something). She meets a dove that helps her to find food and a place to sleep. And then in return the dove asks her to take the ring from an old woman living nearby. Girl does as the dove instructed her and it appears that old woman is an evil witch who turned prince and his servants into trees, and a prince could become a dove for a couple hours a day. With the ring the girl unspelled him and his people so they got married and all that jazz.


Ah, thank you for the explanation!  That makes it not sinister at all.



lets mosey said:


> That's the most sinister one there, owl.


:laughing: Looks like a possible forest or marsh spirit to me.



> Okay, how about:


Hm, I don't find the first collage sinister - it's more like a fantasy story on one side (top and bottom left in particular) and a horror story on the other (particularly the top middle and top right images) which are a bit spooky, but not sinister.
The second is sinister mostly because of the top right image, I think. Top and bottom left too! (I like them a lot). The third and fourth collages are more ominous in a way, rather than sinister, although the middle bottom image of the third is sinister!


----------



## Immolate

@owlet Hm, what would be the difference between "sinister" and "ominous"? They're both about feelings of uneasiness due to dark intent or potential, right? I'm working from memory here, I can't switch back to the collages on my phone, but the first collage seemed sinister to me because of the darkness personified as predators, a sense of loneliness or entrapment with the many faces and innocence replaced by violence. There's evil or pain lurking about. The second collage is the most sinister to me, especially because of the man sitting in the darkness, staring at the distorted face, a child's face. That to me is the worst image. The third collage is more on the creepy side, mostly sinister because of the potential for evil in the foggy pathways and caverns. The fourth collage is more ritualism, things lurking in the dead grass, etc.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> As I made my way to Pinterest, I wanted something wintry and festively upbeat, and ended up saving these:


Double-posting to say I like these collages, but especially the first (with the exception of maybe the very first image of the person with their face obscured, if only because it feels too personal for me).


----------



## starvingautist

lets mosey said:


> The emotive quality is what said Fe rather than Fi to me, although I see where you're coming from.


I see, but I think the fact that they are not human makes them seem more of a representation of an internal state than an expression. Regardless, Fi-types are capable of expression. They're not blocks of wood.


----------



## Bash

lets mosey said:


> That's the most sinister one there, owl.
> 
> Okay, how about:


This feels _Gamma.


----------



## owlet

@GIA Diamonds Your collage is nice and bright, it seems pretty ILE to me 

@To_august I think those collages you posted are very beautiful - they come across as quite Si to me, where you can almost feel the mist, snow and cold. I particularly like the bottom left of the second collage!



lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* Hm, what would be the difference between "sinister" and "ominous"? They're both about feelings of uneasiness due to dark intent or potential, right? I'm working from memory here, I can't switch back to the collages on my phone, but the first collage seemed sinister to me because of the darkness personified as predators, a sense of loneliness or entrapment with the many faces and innocence replaced by violence. There's evil or pain lurking about. The second collage is the most sinister to me, especially because of the man sitting in the darkness, staring at the distorted face, a child's face. That to me is the worst image. The third collage is more on the creepy side, mostly sinister because of the potential for evil in the foggy pathways and caverns. The fourth collage is more ritualism, things lurking in the dead grass, etc.


Sinister is "giving the impression that something harmful or evil is happening or will happen."
Ominous is "giving the worrying impression that something bad is going to happen; threateningly inauspicious."
So sinister is more intense and specific - like you might say the weather 'looks ominous', but you wouldn't say it looks sinister because there's more of a severe sound to the word. (I mostly just go by a sort of instinctual differentiation based on tone)
I think it might be a certain level of personal attribution of meaning onto the images (well, as with all interpretation), so I'm probably viewing the images from a different angle - I can see where you're coming from though. They mostly don't inspire a feeling of harm or evil for me, although they're quite sombre, like horror stories told in winter.

I found some fun bird images


----------



## Immolate

@owlet That's kind of very similar. I feel like I'm talking about the color black and you're schooling me on all the shades or nuances of "black" :>

I would say "sinister" suggests an active evildoer, whereas "ominous" is more about a situation or environment. "Sinister" and "ominous" relate to "horror," or rather they can be lumped together as horror, so it all works out for me. What I find amusing is how you found that one tree sinister but these images don't exactly make the cut.


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> Double-posting to say I like these collages, but especially the first (with the exception of maybe the very first image of the person with their face obscured, if only because it feels too personal for me).


It's interesting that you find the first image too personal. To me it's, on the contrary, depersonalized and abstract because of the blurriness and inability to see the face or the figure clearly. The tone invites to remove oneself from the daily commotion and introspect.



owlet said:


> @*To_august* I think those collages you posted are very beautiful - they come across as quite Si to me, where you can almost feel the mist, snow and cold. I particularly like the bottom left of the second collage!


Thank you. I chose these images for the atmosphere for the most part - calm, unhurried, suggesting thinking. I used to have a thing for roads with destination being blurred or obscured. There's something true about them. When I was a kid I liked to imagine that life of a person is a road, and other people have their own roads too. Some people go on foot, while others drive in all kinds of vehicles. At times different roads cross and drivers meet and pass each other, or accidents happen, or they pull off the road to find another one, while some refuse to walk or drive, or are unable to. Some roads are misty, others can offer better visibility and it changes from time to time, but the destination is always too far ahead to be clear and distinct.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I don't know about sinister vs ominous, but I do often like to have some eeriness in my collages.

I think with the last collage I made I was going for something ominous, though I didn't quite succeed in getting the feel I had in mind. Not sure if I posted it here already (aside from when I linked to the folder).

* *














But I was also going for some starkness, which I think comes across.


----------



## Immolate

@To_august I agree with your points, and I do tend to prefer images of people with their faces obscured because it creates a sense of separation, but, for example, the remaining images in the collage suggest "headspace" to me, or the inner eye or inner landscape. The image of the woman shifts me from that space. There's also the fact that you chose this image for whatever reason, and relating to it feels a bit intrusive. I prefer androgynous or ambiguous subjects because the slate is emptier and it makes it easier to impose myself on the image/scene/etc. It's a bit different when it comes to art or when I focus on finding images of people. I think maybe it's a matter of enneagram, a very withdrawn frame of mind?

@Distortions I find the top left image the most sinister, followed by the tombstones (?) and possibly the raven. I think you've used the image of the cat before, and I wonder what you take from it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

lets mosey said:


> @*Distortions* I find the top left image the most sinister, followed by the tombstones (?) and possibly the raven. I think you've used the image of the cat before, and I wonder what you take from it.


It's probably meant to look sinister or ominous too. Although I feel like if I made a collage using only images like that it would end up looking bland. Detached I guess. As for the cat, it makes me think of someone who is trying to hide (maybe it did something bad), but it can't prevent everything from coming to light. When I first saw the image I even thought the red stuff looked like blood splatter too but then I realized it's just a floral pattern or something. :') So maybe they committed a murder, and being unable to wipe away the evidence, they try to hide it within a painting of something innocuous.

Or something like that. Basically, a fear of being exposed.

(And I really like the tombstone image. Couldn't resist trying to make another collage when I found that, even though I don't have a lot of other new images to use. =P But I'm not above reusing some images if I think it can work for something else...)


----------



## Immolate

@Distortions The cat image definitely works if I replace the floral pattern with blood spatter.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@lets mosey
In the original collage I had it in, I even put an image with what seems to be actual blood, to hopefully push the association lol

* *















(Maybe that's still too subtle idk. But I didn't have any other bloody pictures I liked enough to use. I don't really like gore, so...)


----------



## Immolate

Distortions said:


> @lets mosey
> In the original collage I had it in, I even put an image with what seems to be actual blood, to hopefully push the association lol
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Maybe that's still too subtle idk. But I didn't have any other bloody pictures I liked enough to use. I don't really like gore, so...)


Oh, no, I quite like this collage and am especially drawn to the snake encircling the mouse


----------



## d e c a d e n t

lets mosey said:


> Oh, no, I quite like this collage and am especially drawn to the snake encircling the mouse


Heh, I used to use it as an avatar. Not sure if I have the original image right now, though.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* That's kind of very similar. I feel like I'm talking about the color black and you're schooling me on all the shades or nuances of "black" :>
> 
> I would say "sinister" suggests an active evildoer, whereas "ominous" is more about a situation or environment. "Sinister" and "ominous" relate to "horror," or rather they can be lumped together as horror, so it all works out for me. What I find amusing is how you found that one tree sinister but these images don't exactly make the cut.


I think it's a focus on the tone of words I picked up from writing - it has to sound perfect for the thing it's supposed to be expressing. So yes, it's basically a 'shades of black' kind of thing, so it's not generally important to differentiate, but they come across in particular ways to me!

I think the tree was a sinister creature because it appeared to be actively 'going after' another person to potentially cause them harm, whereas most of the other images didn't seem to have that malevolent intent in them i.e. the thing I called the marsh/tree spirit was just doing its thing, even though it's a bit creepy-looking. If that makes sense?



To_august said:


> Thank you. I chose these images for the atmosphere for the most part - calm, unhurried, suggesting thinking. I used to have a thing for roads with destination being blurred or obscured. There's something true about them. When I was a kid I liked to imagine that life of a person is a road, and other people have their own roads too. Some people go on foot, while others drive in all kinds of vehicles. At times different roads cross and drivers meet and pass each other, or accidents happen, or they pull off the road to find another one, while some refuse to walk or drive, or are unable to. Some roads are misty, others can offer better visibility and it changes from time to time, but the destination is always too far ahead to be clear and distinct.


Yes, they do seem very thoughtful  I don't know if you've read it, but they reminded me of The Wild Sheep Chase by Haruki Murakami, where the protagonist is holed up in a house surrounded by snow for part of the book. I like the idea of the different roads for different people - that's a very insightful meaning behind the images!

How about these images? (Apologies for lack of collage format, my laptop won't let me use collage makers)


----------



## sinaasappel

@pomPOM I like that description. Most of the stress that I get is from work and sensory overload, which is why some of the pictures are handsy. Especially the largest one. As for seeking comfort when I'm stressed I do tend to only talk to one person at a time and completely avoid large chats. If I feel like it's getting too personal I get really snappy (ex: when talking about family) (some of the less fortunate forum members have seen that >_>)


----------



## Jakuri

Source: I, II, III, IV, V, VI









Source: VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII, XIII, XIV, XV, XVI









Source: XVII, XVIII, XIX, XX, XXI
Special shoutout to Blizz-Mii, the source of Picture XIX
Also, never mind about the Chinese in the top left picture; I did not take that into account when choosing to add it in the collage.









Source: XXII, XXIII, XXIV, XXV, XXVI, XXVII









Source: XXVIII, XXIX, XXX, XXXI

Now that this is my Set X (including the music-based one that should not have been numbered...bleh; if I add the un-numbered ones, 12 sets or so), I think it's time for me to pick the best amongst the used ones and create some collages....


----------



## FoggyEyes

From what I've noticed, Ne valuers are vary into manga and rounded forms. I typed the last collage Ne before I looked up into the profile.


----------



## Tad Cooper

@Jakuri I think theyre on the Si-Ne spec (some are more Si and others more Ne) and Fi? Lots of possibility/excitement etc, but also relaxed/pastels etc - calming and nice. Fi because of alternating feelings of isolation and comfort through people or reaching out?


----------



## To_august




----------



## Bash

Jakuri said:


> Source: I, II, III, IV, V, VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII, XIII, XIV, XV, XVI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: XVII, XVIII, XIX, XX, XXI
> Special shoutout to Blizz-Mii, the source of Picture XIX
> Also, never mind about the Chinese in the top left picture; I did not take that into account when choosing to add it in the collage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: XXII, XXIII, XXIV, XXV, XXVI, XXVII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: XXVIII, XXIX, XXX, XXXI
> 
> Now that this is my Set X (including the music-based one that should not have been numbered...bleh; if I add the un-numbered ones, 12 sets or so), I think it's time for me to pick the best amongst the used ones and create some collages....


Definitely Si-Ne axis.


----------



## Bash

To_august said:


>


Ni-Se axis.


----------



## Vermillion

12.
_"Come here and kiss me one more time."
x
"Good night, beautiful."

_


----------



## Immolate

@To_august Just felt like saying the balloon and gloves especially say Se to me.

@Night Huntress Fairly straightforward Fi. I want to say Si rather than Se because of the softer atmosphere and the focus on things like touch, although I recognize the couple on the bottom left from Twin Peaks (or no?) and they both seemed like Se ego/valuers to me. Did you use them specifically because of their dynamic? I don't recognize anyone or anything else.


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> @*To_august* Just felt like saying the balloon and gloves especially say Se to me.
> 
> @*Night Huntress* Fairly straightforward Fi. I want to say Si rather than Se because of the softer atmosphere and the focus on things like touch, although I recognize the couple on the bottom left from Twin Peaks (or no?) and they both seemed like Se ego/valuers to me. Did you use them specifically because of their dynamic? I don't recognize anyone or anything else.


Thanks for the analysis. I've never watched Twin Peaks -- yes, I'm a pleb like that, but one day! -- so I don't know. I just picked these from my collection of cute pictures on tumblr. I made it for a lovely friend.


----------



## Gorgon




----------



## Gorgon

I'm gonna double post idgaf.


----------



## Immolate

@*Pooki* I want to say Alpha, possibly, or Fe and Se.

@*Thanatesque* Your choices come across Beta to me, especially that second image of the dancer which I ran a search on:

Butoh


----------



## Jakuri

lets mosey said:


> @Thanatesque Your choices come across Beta to me, especially that second image of the dancer which I ran a search on:
> 
> Butoh


Hmm for some reason, can't see the image. The image that should have been there is here (if the above one doesn't work):


----------



## Immolate

@Jakuri Thank you


----------



## Angina Jolie

Got skipped  I guess only collages are accepted here


----------



## Immolate

pomPOM said:


> Got skipped  I guess only collages are accepted here


Your images are likely to be overlooked if you place them behind a cut. I had to search back for your post and your images seem Delta at first glance: the gentleness of the fawn and the bird in the first image, the road stretching in the distance suggesting possibility, the subdued expressions, etc. Did you choose the images for any specific reasons?


----------



## Angina Jolie

lets mosey said:


> Your images are likely to be overlooked if you place them behind a cut. I had to search back for your post and your images seem Delta at first glance: the gentleness of the fawn and the bird in the first image, the road stretching in the distance suggesting possibility, the subdued expressions, etc. Did you choose the images for any specific reasons?


Thanx for your analysis. Delta is the most likely quadra as I relate to it's values the most, though EII descriptions are unrelatable, IEI more so but not entirely either.

I chose them cuz they made me feel something. They are not the only ones of course, just the most in reach. I could also see myself in them or as them (such as the one I have as my avatar). So while I may recognize the aesthetic beauty of certain photos, if they are otherwise unrelatable, I'm not gonna choose them.


----------



## orbit

I have collages but eh. 

This is an image I found while on Pinterest and I found his tone and body language intriguing. Anyone willing to subject it to analysis?










edit: whoops. Misunderstood something. Read it wrong.


----------



## ShuttleRun

These 3 collages basically describe my inner state... Lol. Surprisingly they're not depressing... even though I'm depressed as hell. It must be the positivist in me.

1.










2. 










3.










I am fabulous.


----------



## ShuttleRun

SheWolf said:


> *Hatred
> 
> *


Yeesh... somebody needs anger management lol. But it's interesting that EIEs have a lot of pent up anger and aggression.


----------



## Bash

ShuttleRun said:


> These 3 collages basically describe my inner state... Lol. Surprisingly they're not depressing... even though I'm depressed as hell. It must be the positivist in me.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fabulous.


Loads of Fe


----------



## ShuttleRun

Yeah... the colors are accentuated and more vibrant due to Se. Alpha Fe is more muted and toned down, like pastel colors (I like pastel too). Fe is like summer, either often sunny and colorful or fiery and red. Fi is more like winter, especially Delta Fi, where everything seems completely muted and dark. Black, blue, grey, white.

I don't really relate to the gothicness of Beta Fe. I'm IEI-Ni but I guess my Fe is pretty strong, at least internally.


----------



## Immolate

ShuttleRun said:


> Yeah... the colors are accentuated and more vibrant due to Se. Alpha Fe is more muted and toned down, like pastel colors (I like pastel too). Fe is like summer, either often sunny and colorful or fiery and red. Fi is more like winter, especially Delta Fi, where everything seems completely muted and dark. Black, blue, grey, white.


How would you type these images based on color?


----------



## ShuttleRun

lets mosey said:


> How would you type these images based on color?


Well to be honest, it's not like I'm knowledgeable about this. But I'll just say that the first 2 were like nothing to me, so little Fe there. The last 4 are more Fe with Se, so Beta Fe.


----------



## Immolate

ShuttleRun said:


> Well to be honest, it's not like I'm knowledgeable about this. But I'll just say that the first 2 were like nothing to me, so little Fe there. The last 4 are more Fe with Se, so Beta Fe.


Interesting. I wouldn't have thought Beta Fe for the third one.


----------



## orbit

@ShuttleRun someone of Ne-Si typing made this collage, would you mind distinguishing whether the colors are alpha or delta?


----------



## ShuttleRun

lets mosey said:


> Interesting. I wouldn't have thought Beta Fe for the third one.


Well I thought the contrasts were fantastic, and the colors are really vibrant. I just think that Si tends to be more muted and natural.



orbit said:


> @ShuttleRun someone of Ne-Si typing made this collage, would you mind distinguishing whether the colors are alpha or delta?


Honestly, why? It's not like I'm an expert haha. But those colors are more Delta...


----------



## Immolate

ShuttleRun said:


> Well I thought the contrasts were fantastic, and the colors are really vibrant. I just think that Si tends to be more muted and natural.


I agree about the contrast, or the clean separation between objects, but the colors themselves seemed more subdued to me.



> Honestly, why? It's not like I'm an expert haha. But those colors are more Delta...


I would have thought this was more pastel.

How about these?



















I know you're no expert. It's just a matter of curiosity.


----------



## ShuttleRun

lets mosey said:


> I would have thought this was more pastel.
> 
> How about these?


I don't know, I think there's just too much intuition, they're something from the imagination. I think Alpha SFs will pick something more natural, something from nature, something that actually exist.

Subjectively, the vibrant colors give me a better response/feeling. The 1st one didn't give me much feeling, kind of boring but the 2nd one did. I think for Si ego types, too much vibrant colors give them a headache or something.


----------



## SheWolf

ShuttleRun said:


> Yeesh... somebody needs anger management lol. But it's interesting that EIEs have a lot of pent up anger and aggression.


I don't need anger management, I need people to not piss me off. Lol. 

EIE's know we're just wannabe SLE's.


----------



## SheWolf

*"Dark Love II"*


----------



## Immolate

ShuttleRun said:


> I don't know, *I think there's just too much intuition*, they're something from the imagination. I think Alpha SFs will pick something more natural, something from nature, something that actually exist.


I was referring strictly to color.



> Subjectively, the vibrant colors give me a better response/feeling. The 1st one didn't give me much feeling, kind of boring but the 2nd one did. I think for Si ego types, too much vibrant colors give them a headache or something.


Why would you say the first image was boring? Not enough strength of feeling conveyed through color?


----------



## DOGSOUP

lets mosey said:


> How would you type these images based on color?


First one seems Fi. Looks like it dwells on the inner feeling awakened by the object, but the feeling itself is difficult to reach. It's a fascinating piece.

The second one just reminds me of Lilla stjärna by John Ajvide Lindqvist. Could be because it seems like a sort of pact has been made between the individuals. And that will have consequences.

I also wanted to comment this one earlier:



lets mosey said:


>


Top middle, possibly Fi for reflecting a distance between people. The one on the left could be identity or confusion. The ones below are more difficult to describe. Delicate roughness? Again I see the left one as identity/personality focused. Maybe on a level of thoughts, where as the one above it was feeling-ish? The one on the right... is about clawing one's way out of something toward a revelation of some kind.


----------



## owlet

@SheWolf I think your collage conveys a sense of longing and, maybe, a sense of distance in terms of belonging - like two individuals meeting who will try to remain together despite the odds. I think it comes across, emotionally, as more Fe in terms of the focus on atmosphere in the images (as if the two are creating a 'world' together), with tones of Se.
------------------------------------------
New collage time!


----------



## ShuttleRun

lets mosey said:


> I was referring strictly to color.
> 
> Why would you say the first image was boring? Not enough strength of feeling conveyed through color?


Yeah, I'd say even the colors are intuitive and something not from this world, more to do with imagination, more dreamy.

And yeah, they're definitely not vibrant enough, looks washed up.


----------



## ShuttleRun

owlet said:


> New collage time!


This is more my style.


----------



## Immolate

ShuttleRun said:


> Yeah, I'd say even the colors are intuitive and something not from this world, more to do with imagination, more dreamy.
> 
> And yeah, they're definitely not vibrant enough, looks washed up.


Do you disagree it's a pastel color palette? That was my interest. Is pastel not dreamy? Ephemeral? I understand you consider the collage as a whole Delta. Along that vein, do you consider Delta more monochromatic? 

The last two images were my attempt to get closer to the subdued Fe expression you seem to be referring to.


----------



## owlet

ShuttleRun said:


> This is more my style.


Haha, I'm glad you like it! What do you think type-wise?


----------



## Immolate

Shapes and colors.


----------



## Dangerose




----------



## Vermillion

19.
_"Her flesh was a garden of mourning."_

- Hélène Cixous


----------



## d e c a d e n t

This was rather quickly put together, but I like how it turned out.









@*Jakuri*
Curious if you have any impressions, since you thanked it. >_>


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Jakuri

Based on my favourite song in Sound Voltex 




This long version seems to put more emphasis on the epic (as in story) of a dynasty.




Whereas this version has more focus on the fast tempo of the song (BPM 189, so fairly fast), giving it more dynamic spin.









Source: I, II, III

* *





The idea of dynasty is nothing new, both western and eastern -- but the song seemed to have the western empire in mind. Majestic, resolute, regal, but in a western way. So I was going for a castle and a palace room with distinctly western vibes. I grouped them together due to similar styles.












Source: IV (the big central picture), (starting from the top left, going counterclockwise) V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII, XIII, XIV, XV (screenshot from anime _Puella Magi Madoka Magica_), XVI

* *





All right, back to my usual weebing around. I was focusing particularly on what the representative -- or a
ruler -- of a dynasty would go through (as in what they would think and what they would feel, primarily the latter). Their
thoughts and feelings will invariably affect whatever country they are ruling. That, and some qualities of a good ruler I can think of. Gracefulness and elegance (or 優雅美 @ people who know Chinese characters -- this was what I had in mind) came to my mind (both in terms of clothing and personal qualities, in my idealized world; obviously there are some terrible rulers such as this one and this one), and along the same line, resoluteness. (top row, second row). I was particularly looking for some picture of a character with angel wings on the sky, and the one I put up fit the bill enough. Usually, the looking up pose covers reflectiveness and wistfulness, but this time I put it up as I was thinking the "higher purpose" (close enough in English, though I had 崇高美 in mind exactly) of some sort. I also was looking for some black/white picture with as dry vibe as possible because I felt a sense of poignant beauty (悲壯美 to exactly capture what I was thinking), which I wanted to reflect. The small pictures in the second row and the centre pic in the last row do fit the bill. The centre bottom pic is titled "defender of peace", which I felt goes along with the theme of what a good ruler does for the people. Stylistically I thought it was quite out of place, but the idea behind it fit it enough for me to throw that in.

Brain/rationality is one thing, but the heart matters too...the sense of benevolence and even playfulness are reflected in the third row right and third row left, respectively (not to mention the clothing has regal air, just like most other pics). 

And everything I mentioned is something that goes on in the ruler's mind. I purposefully focused on the hands and the heart, and also purposefully cut off the head part to emphasize universality, i.e., not something focused specifically to some dynasty or a person part of that dynasty.

I think it came out rather disorganized and jumbled, but yeah think that's the best I can do at this point...


----------



## Jakuri

Ok, so I was listening to this song and was staring at one of my previous collages. Then I decided to quickly conjure up some sets now that this thought hit my head. It was a pretty easy one for me to do, considering the atmosphere pictured in this song (you will see (or rather hear) what I mean, hehe). I mostly used the ones I already used before (except for the right bottom one of the last set) this time around.

I don't think I need to explain a whole lot for this one, but I will say I strived to downplay seriousness/heaviness and negativity and went for positive, playful, hopeful, and uplifting vibes while having some heartfelt pictures here and there. Also, I tried to put more dynamic pictures.













Source: I, II, III, IV, V, VI








Source: VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII








Source: XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII, XVIII, XIX (Ciel nosurge official illustration)








Source: XX, XXI, XXII, XXIII (specifically this), XXIV, XXV, XXVI


----------



## Depth

@lets mosey I would say Ni-something, but you written: 'shapes and colors'. SEI?
@The Night's Queen. Fi and Se. ESI.
@Jakuri Fe-Ni. EIE.


----------



## Dangerose

Newest one


----------



## Depth

I'll try too. I'll start with 5:


----------



## Immolate

Depth said:


> @lets mosey I would say Ni-something, but you written: 'shapes and colors'. SEI?


Finally, a response. 

I wrote "shapes and colors" for two reasons. (1) People were posting shapes and colors they liked, and I picked up the theme. (2) I wanted to see how that specific phrasing affected the interpretation of my choices. 

Why Ni-something?


----------



## Depth

lets mosey said:


> Finally, a response.
> 
> I wrote "shapes and colors" for two reasons. (1) People were posting shapes and colors they liked, and I picked up the theme. (2) I wanted to see how that specific phrasing affected the interpretation of my choices.
> 
> Why Ni-something?


I had this vibe. I really like your images, but maybe I interpret them in a different way of yours.

Ni comes from 1st image for example, the material on the core stuffs is revealing itself. 
In the second collage, too; It looks like ther is a cover and a bright core that filters through.
3rd image seems in some way something dynamic, that goes towards the top. The light on the top looks like something that leads to a destination, that is starting to travel.
4th image seems a pattern that is repeated more times, like Ni does.
Third collage, I can see people explosion of thoughts, feelings, sensations from the back of their heads. 
I really like 4th image, too; it looks like energy or something else, something that is borning.

I can continue if you need...

Anyway, I don't know exactly. I found them just so much symbolic, I can recognize my way to think inside there.

Where did you take them?


----------



## Immolate

Depth said:


> I had this vibe. I really like your images, but maybe I interpret them in a different way of yours.
> 
> Ni comes from 1st image for example, the material on the core stuffs is revealing itself.
> In the second collage, too; It looks like ther is a cover and a bright core that filters through.
> 3rd image seems in some way something dynamic, that goes towards the top. The light on the top looks like something that leads to a destination, that is starting to travel.
> 4th image seems a pattern that is repeated more times, like Ni does.
> Third collage, I can see people explosion of thoughts, feelings, sensations from the back of their heads.
> I really like 4th image, too; it looks like energy or something else, something that is borning.
> 
> I can continue if you need...
> 
> Anyway, I don't know exactly. I found them just so much symbolic, I can recognize my way to think inside there.
> 
> Where did you take them?


I appreciate you taking the time to respond.

I like that you commented on the image of the core revealing itself, because I tend to use solitary and self-sustaining structures in my collages as representations of personal adaptations to the world, among other things. I'm especially drawn to spheres because of their sense of totality. Generally speaking, my choices depict enclosing or protecting oneself, so the material disintegrating from the core caught my attention because there is finally a willingness to expose or break free.


* *




Past collages with structures.





























The second collage was a bit of a take on dichotomies, the feminine and the masculine, a sense of searching, reaching, enveloping, the oneness of complementary natures. The third collage is along the same vein although with what I consider a more personal focus, you could say the tumultuous touching of two lives. The third and fourth collage are a bit more straightforward, soul or consciousness, the spark of its existence, the breaking away from order and the material, and finally conception and origins.

When you say "Where did you take them?" do you mean where did I find the images? I primarily found them searching through deviantart. I can try coming back with specific sources.


----------



## Depth

@lets mosey I can see only 3 collages.

I can see, your interpretation about images is more personal than mine. You are describing your inner self. Anyway, you sended a message, and I caught it 

Uhm, I don't know about your type. These images, like I've said, seem symbolic. I would say you are an irrational one.

I like better the last collage of images, because in some way, they give me a sense of moving. 


PS: I see. Mine are from deviantart, too.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I took some time to look your collages deeply.

The baby image resonate with Te in my opinion. It seems to be aseptic and precise. 
I can't see so much atmosphere in these pictures that you have posted, but in some way, there is a voice in my brain that says: Si. This is hard for me to understand, because Si is quite my opposite and I never understand well it (except a person says to me clearly: I do this, this and this). 
I can see dichotomies that you were explaining there, but in some way I see a 'red ribbon', I wouldn't say that they aren't connected (or maybe it's just me that want to connect everything). So, this leads again towards Ni, the common in the uncommon.
Like I've said before, I like the 3rd collage overall (3rd->1st->2nd is my order of preference). 
I like because in some way they are moving towards something, and because seems quite symbolic (mental or soul energy, that comes from within). The second one in the first line, center, looks like a door (for me is clearly a door). Again here, Ni wins.

I would say Si or Ni in Ego Block: LSI, ILI, because I can see a preference to rationality. 

But obviously I can be wrong


----------



## Immolate

Depth said:


> @*lets mosey* I can see only 3 collages.
> 
> I can see, your interpretation about images is more personal than mine. You are describing your inner self. Anyway, you sended a message, and I caught it
> 
> Uhm, I don't know about your type. These images, like I've said, seem symbolic. I would say you are an irrational one.
> 
> I like better the last collage of images, because in some way, they give me a sense of moving.
> 
> 
> PS: I see. Mine are from deviantart, too.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I took some time to look your collages deeply.
> 
> The baby image resonate with Te in my opinion. It seems to be aseptic and precise.
> I can't see so much atmosphere in these pictures that you have posted, but in some way, there is a voice in my brain that says: Si. This is hard for me to understand, because Si is quite my opposite and I never understand well it (except a person says to me clearly: I do this, this and this).
> I can see dichotomies that you were explaining there, but in some way I see a 'red ribbon', I wouldn't say that they aren't connected (or maybe it's just me that want to connect everything). So, this leads again towards Ni, the common in the uncommon.
> Like I've said before, I like the 3rd collage overall (3rd->1st->2nd is my order of preference).
> I like because in some way they are moving towards something, and because seems quite symbolic (mental or soul energy, that comes from within). The second one in the first line, center, looks like a door (for me is clearly a door). Again here, Ni wins.
> 
> I would say Si or Ni in Ego Block: LSI, ILI, because I can see a preference to rationality.
> 
> But obviously I can be wrong


Oh, sorry for not clarifying, those explanations were for the initial collages you responded to. I do try to send messages and hold conversations about them, so I'm glad you caught that 

I made the collage with the baby for the enneagram thread here. I wanted to try capturing a song, specifically the lines:

_And I know this one's the light 
And the worm inside of me 
Is the oldest wound that I've nursed along 
...So don't try to get inside 
These things inside are wrong, things beyond things _


* *











I think I'd say Devin Townsend is on the Alpha side of things. ( @owlet introcuced me; do you disagree with Alpha, owl?)

I agree I'm very likely irrational. Si and Ni ego are suggested to me quite often, so you're pretty much on track with your interpretations and impressions.


----------



## Depth

lets mosey said:


> Oh, sorry for not clarifying, those explanations were for the initial collages you responded to. I do try to send messages and hold conversations about them, so I'm glad you caught that
> 
> I made the collage with the baby for the enneagram thread here. I wanted to try capturing a song, specifically the lines:
> 
> _And I know this one's the light
> And the worm inside of me
> Is the oldest wound that I've nursed along
> ...So don't try to get inside
> These things inside are wrong, things beyond things _
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd say Devin Townsend is on the Alpha side of things. (@owlet introcuced me; do you disagree with Alpha, owl?)
> 
> I agree I'm very likely irrational. Si and Ni ego are suggested to me quite often, so you're pretty much on track with your interpretations and impressions.


I wanted to understand better, and I looked for your past posts on this thread. I can resonate with them, yours and To_August. Yours more. 

If you have similar way to think of mine, you are intuitive (I have some trouble to understand ILI or LII for me, but definetely Si is not in my chords). I don't know if you needed to read this, but this is my guess.

I can relate to the song, a little bit, even if it seems to be something 'negative feeling'. (Sorry if my explanations aren't precise, english isn't my first language).

Anyway, I like your pictures.


----------



## Depth

Depth said:


> I'll try too. I'll start with 5:
> 
> View attachment 658714


I've fixed collage


----------



## orbit

@Depth your collage seems Beta to me. It appears to focus on empowerment in my opinion. 
There are a lot of power stances/body language and images intend to inspire emotional power. The images are very dramatic and appear to say to me, "I'm leading the fight, I am the good guy." 
The top left seems pretty revolutionary (which is Beta) and like focused on oppression?

Edit:
I'm sorry but I like it when you can conveniently see the collage ._.


----------



## Depth

@orbit Ok, next time I will post better 

No, why on oppression? D: Is a girl that is gaining secrets... or at least I see it  like a thief or something like that.


----------



## orbit

Depth said:


> @orbit Ok, next time I will post better
> 
> No, why on oppression? D: Is a girl that is gaining secrets... or at least I see it  like a thief or something like that.


Sorry I read over my edit and I realized I worded that bit more aggressively than I intended to. I meant to use a more abashed tone. 

Anyway, if she lives in an environment where she needs to be a thief or if the truth is hidden, is that a free life? Even if the answer is no, there still is a power struggle/competition for resources hm and lol, power struggle =power disparity=inequality. 
And less rhetorically, the coloring being grey and her facial expression being focused gave a grim feeling. And the cloth over her face seems a bit dystopian and dystopias tend to be repressive. And the fact she is hiding and not out free in the world. 
But different takes for different blokes. 

----

I'm gonna casually drop this here. I attempted to do the opposite of what I usually do, in a sense, so more celebration of ~differences~ yay.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Krayfish said:


> @*Distortions* Your colleges kind of give me an ESI/EII impression. Maybe it's just the whole "Alice In Wonderland" vibe the collages give off though


Ah. Well, EII is the main type I've considered, so good to know it's consistent with that.

(Actually, I don't like being _too _stereotypical, but I can't help but feel drawn to the "Alice" aesthetic, or similar things.)


----------



## ondes Martenot

here's some art I like:

Jigsaw Falling into Place (Search results for: art)

and on page 7 there's also a painting by me (the red-brown-blue-green-black-and-white one with ammonite and abstract stuff)


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Darkbloom

Definitely Fi/Te and I think Si/Ne ( but could be Ni/Se trying to do some kind of thing)...maybe SLI?

My new collage
View attachment 729618


----------



## Krayfish

@Signorina Misteriosa your collage comes across very Fi esque (and very sp/sx from some reason, though I know this thread is socionics related). Somewhat solitary, but somewhat desiring for more. I'd guess Se-Ni axis is probably a thing here too... ESI-Fi perhaps?

Here are my two most recent collages


----------



## Darkbloom

@Krayfish I think IEE or EII-Ne 
Sp/so and strong head type influence+9w1 when it comes to enneagram (hope it's ok to do both  )

Another collage
View attachment 729810

Worth mentioning that I feel like I've been feeling more in touch with my Fi lately, as well as enjoying this kind of aesthetic, this one for example feels a bit different for me but still it came very naturally.
(I definitely adore the previous one though and would love it at any point of my life)
(also ignore the song playing on that radio, never heard that song but it's hard to find car-ish images I really like and I really liked this one despite the song, but I love things that imply there's a car ride happening)

Anyway, so if anyone thinks it looks like Beta or something getting more Fi-ish or something feel free to say!


----------



## DavidH

@Wisteria Black and White rather than color, implying dualistic focus. Angular or clear, moving to curvature or blurriness, implying lack of resilience to basic change. You male or female?


----------



## Rose for a Heart




----------



## DavidH

@Rose for a Heart

Looks like obsession with pain from sexuality


----------



## Rose for a Heart

DavidH said:


> @*Rose for a Heart*
> 
> Looks like obsession with pain from sexuality


What do you mean? I wasn't thinking of "sexuality" at all when I made that.

EDIT: what types do you see though?


----------



## DavidH

Rose for a Heart said:


> What do you mean? I wasn't thinking of "sexuality" at all when I made that.
> 
> EDIT: what types do you see though?


As always, I reference what most people would perceive. Your images appear sexual by nature to most people.

This would appear to be LII, which has individual confrontation (red), as well as individual sexuality (motions of passivity).


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@*Signorina Misteriosa*
Does feel Gamma SF-ish to me, or has stuff I associate with Gamma SF anyway, hopefully someone else comments lol.
@Rose for a Heart
Seems Si-valuing, not sure otherwise.

Hm, I don't think I've posted these here:


----------



## Rose for a Heart

DavidH said:


> As always, I reference what most people would perceive. Your images appear sexual by nature to most people.


Well, yeah that it is but I guess I wasn't thinking primarily about it when I made it. Perhaps something just there in the background. My ideas about collages start from a general "felt" sense of what I want to convey (perhaps Ne?) and then I pick images that go together, not just when it comes to color and form otherwise but, the idea behind them. And that's my main focus conveying my personal feelings (R) through the images that together constitute ideas (I) or lenses to look at R from. 



> This would appear to be LII, which has *individual confrontation* (red), as well as *individual sexuality* (motions of passivity).


What do the phrases in the bolded mean?


----------



## Wisteria

DavidH said:


> @Wisteria Black and White rather than color, implying dualistic focus. Angular or clear, moving to curvature or blurriness, implying lack of resilience to basic change. You male or female?


What does male/female have to do with type? which would you guess? 
(I'm female like my profile shows)

And what do you mean by dualistic focus and how does it relate to socionics? I often post black and white images in collage threads because I don't have to make different colours blend or compliment each other. But I also prefer monochrome pictures because they have more impact. I can understand why the images seem more static than dynamic though.

About the changing images, couldn't that be interpreted in more than one way? Could also see it as a desire for change but everything remains the same.


----------



## DavidH

@Rose for a Heart

You're replacing (E) with (R). (E) is your emotions. This appears to be due to third-party individuals online spreading altered Socionics definitions to correlate with their own desires.

Red, in western society, is associated with power, aggression, confrontation, etc. Sexuality is associated with emotionality. In your images, Red overlays Emotions. This gives the appearance of sexuality repressed by fears of force, which is a pattern related to LII females.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

DavidH said:


> @*Rose for a Heart*
> 
> You're replacing (E) with (R). (E) is your emotions. This appears to be due to third-party individuals online spreading altered Socionics definitions to correlate with their own desires.


No, lol, I am certain I'm not LII but EII. That's why I used R. 



> Red, in western society, is associated with power, aggression, confrontation, etc. Sexuality is associated with emotionality. In your images, Red overlays Emotions. This gives the appearance of sexuality repressed by fears of force, which is a pattern related to LII females.


That wasn't really what I was going for, in fact sexuality wasn't the main point at all, but thank you for sharing your thoughts on this.
And I use red to indicate pain and vulnerability. I don't care about aggression, as in, it doesn't cross my mind at all usually.


----------



## Farfadou57




----------



## DavidH

Wisteria said:


> What does male/female have to do with type?


It affects deriving your type from your overall displayed personality. Also, it affects deriving your parents types from your overall displayed personality type.



> which would you guess?
> (I'm female like my profile shows)


I stopped looking at the gender portion of profiles on here, when I realized it's far left nonsense. I probably wouldn't have guessed, which is why I didn't haha.



> And what do you mean by dualistic focus and how does it relate to socionics? I often post black and white images in collage threads because I don't have to make different colours blend or compliment each other. But I also prefer monochrome pictures because they have more impact. I can understand why the images seem more static than dynamic though.


They're relatively normal pictures. They aren't super fruity or anything. The black and white is more like "basic division," which, when concerning people, is male/female. It didn't relate to static/dynamic.



> About the changing images, couldn't that be interpreted in more than one way? Could also see it as a desire for change but everything remains the same.


I'd say it appears to be a slight bend away from order, when order needs to be order.

Overall, this looks like you as SEI, your father as EII, and your mother as someone exercising more black ethics than normal.


----------



## DavidH

Rose for a Heart said:


> No, lol, I am certain I'm not LII but EII. That's why I used R.
> That wasn't really what I was going for, in fact sexuality wasn't the main point at all, but thank you for sharing your thoughts on this.
> And I use red to indicate pain and vulnerability. I don't care about aggression, as in, it doesn't cross my mind at all usually.


You're not referencing R, though. What you stated previously was (E), not (R). What you are calling (R), Socionics calls (E).

Individuals online often alter Socionics definitions, such as replacing (R)'s definition with (E)'s, and then telling others that such definitions are correct. This is why I referenced others spreading false information. You appear to have read false socionics information.


----------



## DavidH

@Farfadou57

IEI. Your collage gives you the appearance of a female.


----------



## Mez

Bonus: a picture I made a few years ago to describe some aspects of my inner-psyche for a project https://78.media.tumblr.com/ee2a0b4c2f6d8174a0424d19b00b49e9/tumblr_oyb6hliken1u5fgz5o1_1280.png
Unlike the collage above this picture is blue, and the way I would like connect both, is that you see that blue scenery once you "dive into" the blue eyes of the panther and explore the inner depths of her world. (if that makes any sense whatsoever)


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@kyrin
Well, it seems Se/Ni valuing though I'm curious, what does the blue mean? Versus the colors in the collage. (I assume it's significant since you mentioned it)


----------



## Mez

Remnants said:


> @kyrin
> Well, it seems Se/Ni valuing though I'm curious, what does the blue mean? Versus the colors in the collage. (I assume it's significant since you mentioned it)


Well, color-wise it is my long-time inner conflict, which I for the death of me can't solve for at least 5 years now. Whenever I ask people whether they see my personality/soul as red or blue, they struggle to answer, and so do I, but generally it's 51% red and 49% blue. This is quite the paradox considering blue and red symbolize completely opposite virtues.

But you can look at both as the 2 sides of a single coin.

*Side A*: I associate black/blue with the inner depths of my nature (possibly my Ni), the passive, deep, magical, mystical, enigmatic side of existence; my belief in magic as any social science aimed at manipulating the realm of ideas and human consciousness; me being a part of the greater unexplained universe, and attempting to explain it by "crystallizing"(?) small bits of it into swords/blades.
I guess generally speaking, blue is the source from which I draw "magical" energy for all my inspirations, ideas or motivations. I also tend to visualize it as a "blue flame" that burns inside every living creature, and serves as the source of consciousness, autonomy and spiritual strength.

*Side B*: Leaving the blue/black aside, the red/gold is what manifests externally, the energy of structure, action, logic, intensity, concentration, abundance and purposefulness. I understand this side much better than the previously mentioned one, hence I can describe it using lesser words.

Lastly, I do often, for some reason, visualize an autumn scenery with a girl standing in the middle of it. She's wearing a blue coat, representative of magic (*Side A*), but is surrounded by autumn colors, representative of *Side B*.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@kyrin
I see. Yeah, Ni-base seems right based on this.^^


----------



## DavidH

@kyrin LIE


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@DavidH
Curious, do I give off any type impression


----------



## DavidH

@Remnants You're avatar is 1D Fe and 1D Se.


----------



## DavidH

Actually, I take that back. Low dimensionality Fe and Se.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@DavidH
Lol, interesting. Well I guess I can see how it gives off that impression.


----------



## Immolate

@DavidH I'm curious about your thoughts on these collages if you have the time and interest. They are by different people.


----------



## Mez

DavidH said:


> @kyrin LIE


I guess you're quite close. I relate both to LIE and ILI quite well, with the exception that I am still about 40%-50% more introverted than a typical LIE would be. To be honest I do often actually wonder whether I'm an unhealthy LIE who mistakenly appears as an ILI. (I had a pretty jarring emotional trauma in early childhood that caused me to retreat into myself for the rest of my life). But whichever the case the functions are close enough in both.


----------



## DavidH

@Immolate

1. IEI
2. Looks like IEE with schizophrenia or something
3. EIE
4. ILI


----------



## DavidH

@kyrin

Healthy or unhealthy is relative to a norm. If you're far from normal, you will be what normal considers unhealthy. The consequence of such is isolation, which is capable of being mistaken for introversion.


----------



## Krayfish

I don't know who I'm typing so I'm just going to put down a semi ugly collage and say if anyone wants me to type their collage, they can tag me


----------



## Immolate

DavidH said:


> @*Immolate*
> 
> 1. IEI
> *2. Looks like IEE with schizophrenia or something*
> 3. EIE
> 4. ILI


Thanks. I'm really liking the bold, because that was an ILE's representation of anger, lol.

Did you switch up 3 and 4, by any chance? I'd like to hear reasoning for both if that's fine with you.


----------



## To_august

Haven't done this in a while


----------



## DavidH

Immolate said:


> Thanks. I'm really liking the bold, because that was an ILE's representation of anger, lol.
> 
> Did you switch up 3 and 4, by any chance? I'd like to hear reasoning for both if that's fine with you.


Correction: It is an individual who self-identifies as an ILE. He could be mistaking himself for his business relation.

I didn't switch them. Both display inert Fe in Mental Superblock. #3 has more range while maintaining such, including norms (2D). However, #4 is one-dimensional in the colloquial usage of the term "one-dimensional."

These are the collages. Which are typically representations of self-image. Self-image could be completely disjunct from the actual reality of the individual.


----------



## Jakuri

Guess I will quickly post the collection of my past and current avi and profile pics, though I can technically post stuff I posted in the Enneagram visual typing thread. Maybe later :tongue:


----------



## Mez

DavidH said:


> @kyrin
> 
> Healthy or unhealthy is relative to a norm. If you're far from normal, you will be what normal considers unhealthy. The consequence of such is isolation, which is capable of being mistaken for introversion.


1. If I require alone-time when I need to focus on a problem and study it from all possible perspectives _efficiently_, because I consider external commotion to be dangerous clutter. (this clutter includes external noises, movements, lights, etc.)
2. If I can be fairly extroverted but only during situations/topics that catch my passionate interest, but the rest of the time feel extremely drained and worn-out if I have to talk to people or about things I have little interest in.
3. If I prefer to observe things/people from afar for a long period of time before risking to approach them.
4. If I absolutely distrust my judgements about anything until I finally get the opportunity to judge independently from outside interference. (i.e. I distrust any decision/judgement I made in the presence of a group of people, and trust it only if I made it in complete and total solitude)
5. And if I have extreme passivity towards creating relationships and tend to wait until the other person approaches me first.
6. If I refuse to sacrifice my values, morals, ideals for the sake of the flock.

Would you call me an isolated LIE?


----------



## DavidH

@To_august Either Si in Ego. Plausible delta. Several images relating to altering the self for external image of perfection, coupled with lack of interpersonal relationships in images but hints of potential of relationships.


----------



## DavidH

Immolate said:


> Are you referring to me? If so, it would help if you tagged me. As for the typings, I'm referring to how the people identify, which obviously may be incorrect.


A collage itself will be a type. That singular element could rest in any function within the psyche of the individual who has created the collage(s). Socionics refers to this as the concept of fracticality. An individual will self-identify based on preferences (MBTI) as the singular element they are predominantly utilizing independent of their TIM.


----------



## orbit

@DavidH do you mind typing the collages that I just posted?


----------



## Immolate

DavidH said:


> A collage itself will be a type. That singular element could rest in any function within the psyche of the individual who has created the collage(s). Socionics refers to this as the concept of fracticality. An individual will self-identify based on preferences (MBTI) as the singular element they are predominantly utilizing independent of their TIM.


Yes, I thought the point of this thread was to have collages typed with the understanding that it would not be a hard declaration of a person's type as choices will reflect different aspects and motivations of that person. My understanding of socionics is not as extensive as yours, no, and truthfully I find it difficult to continue to engage you.


----------



## DavidH

@orbit Sorry. I think your collages tapped out my Ne.

1. Intertype Relationship. Male subject ILE. Female subject ESI.
2. SEI.
3. Undecided. ILI or LII.
4. EII.
5. SEE.
6. LII.


----------



## DavidH

Immolate said:


> Yes, I thought the point of this thread was to have collages typed with the understanding that it would not be a hard declaration of a person's type as choices will reflect different aspects and motivations of that person. My understanding of socionics is not as extensive as yours, no, and truthfully I find it difficult to continue to engage you.


That's fine. If you know the situation of the individual, as well as the element displayed, you may deduce the individual's type.


----------



## Farfadou57




----------



## DavidH

@Farfadou57

Man, that person likes pink. SLI.


----------



## Darkbloom

@DavidH curious what you think of these each:

View attachment 731794

View attachment 731802

View attachment 731810

And a mix of my old collages
View attachment 731842

(don't think I currently like any of them enough to post them separately)


----------



## Gilead




----------



## Farfadou57

DavidH said:


> @Farfadou57
> 
> Man, that person likes pink. SLI.


I don't have an obsession for pink. It's just that I started my collage with a pink picture and I wanted a uniformity of colors x).


----------



## DavidH

signorina misteriosa said:


> @davidh curious what you think of these each:
> 
> View attachment 731794
> 
> View attachment 731802
> 
> View attachment 731810
> 
> and a mix of my old collages
> View attachment 731842
> 
> (don't think i currently like any of them enough to post them separately)


iei


----------



## Wisteria

colour

* *

















minimalist

* *
















monochrome

* *


----------



## DavidH

gilead said:


>


lse


----------



## DavidH

@Wisteria

SLI
ESE
SLI


----------



## Darkbloom

Wisteria said:


> colour
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minimalist
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome
> 
> * *


Loving the second one :lovekitty:


----------



## owlet

Curious about types for these ( @DavidH you're welcome to type them if you want to!)


----------



## DavidH

owlet said:


> Curious about types for these ( @DavidH you're welcome to type them if you want to!)


ESI
IEI
LII

Backwards benefit ring lol


----------



## owlet

DavidH said:


> ESI
> IEI
> LII
> 
> Backwards benefit ring lol


Thanks  Backwards benefit ring?


----------



## orbit

@DavidH the last one is mine from earlier in this thread. Do you mind explaining why it’s Fe/Alpha?


----------



## Darkbloom

DavidH said:


> iei


Do you mind elaborating?


----------



## Krayfish

Immolate said:


> @Krayfish I've got three more for you and anyone else who wants to comment.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


Cool! All three of these collages give off a very solitary vibe, and excluding the second one, a very sensitive vibe which makes me think Fi. Likely all sp again, although I'd argue there is a certain degree of purity in all of these collages, which makes me think sp/so rather than sp/sx.

1. The first collage strikes me as EII-Fi definitely, type 6w5 sp/so if we're going to include enneagram in this. The theme of loneliness and hopelessness/melancholy is present throughout the piece. It is as if there is a struggle between a singular being and the rest of the world, which is definitely something that strikes me as particularly EII, specifically Fi. 

2. I really liked this one, although the feelings invoked were a bit different than the other two collages. It screams awareness, perception, being constantly on edge, an endless searching. This and the monochrome color choice sort of draws everything together, which strikes me as a Ni thing. ILI pieces tend to be a lot more edgy than this, though dark it's still pure somehow, so I'd probably go with IEI-Ni. 6 fix again.

3. EII-Fi again, except this time 9w1 sp/so. Everything about this speaks to a delicate and fading existence. There is a strong connotation of sensitivity in the fragileness of the images.

(Hopefully this isn't way off, this is how I interpret them at least)


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude

Peter Piper Picked A Peck Of Pickled Peppers

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/248771/pexels-photo-248771.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Panoramic View of Sea Against Blue Sky"/>

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/248159/pexels-photo-248159.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Road in City during Sunset"/>

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/12574/SW_Dylan%2BRives.jpg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Free stock photo of people, festival, party, crowd"/>

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/296878/pexels-photo-296878.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Free stock photo of festive, laptop, internet, party"/>

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/270024/pexels-photo-270024.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Free stock photo of people, men, crowd, event"/>

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/103127/pexels-photo-103127.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Woman in White Long Sleeve Shirt Standing Near White and Gray House during Daytime"/>

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/127968/pexels-photo-127968.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Person Jumping Photo"/>

<img src="https://images.pexels.com/photos/384555/pexels-photo-384555.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb" alt="Free stock photo of animal, pet, cute, eyes"/>

<img src="https://t4.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/90/05/09/240_F_90050902_LWKRED12CIHOL5GLUrfuZPfn73UeQkwb.jpg" alt="angry and furious announcement - businessman spitting fire
"/>

<img src="https://t3.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/78/97/86/240_F_78978648_l7SSuyVFTl5uVarAfvsnfEVoiDK5Do7p.jpg" alt="Make Your Own Luck card with colorful background"/>

<img src="https://t4.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/82/31/19/240_F_82311965_pTxBK8kZ2ZARJqq6mHzeNMSmiVOq9eLp.jpg" alt="Imagination Concept"/>

<img src="https://t3.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/72/73/46/240_F_72734670_WmegpnWI5cGKUyLTULNgagNDZXcQUO8r.jpg" alt="illustration of hands depicting the heart"/>

<img src="https://t4.ftcdn.net/jpg/01/77/77/73/240_F_177777380_VL4vv7ZqHCkm7rAaRc1mdPJByZ83wlTH.jpg" alt="Bouvier Bernese mountain dog portrait in outdoors"/>

Please type me!!!!!


----------



## Krayfish

I'd type above but for some reason the urls aren't working for me

I also have a collage to share if anyone would like to provide input though:


----------



## Wisteria

ThatOneHipsterDude said:


> Please type me!!!!!


fixed 
or most of them anyway. these links don't seem to be working:


> <img src="https://t4.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/90/05/09/240_F_90050902_LWKRED12CIHOL5GLUrfuZPfn73UeQkwb.jpg" alt="angry and furious announcement - businessman spitting fire
> "/>
> 
> <img src="https://t3.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/78/97/86/240_F_78978648_l7SSuyVFTl5uVarAfvsnfEVoiDK5Do7p.jpg" alt="Make Your Own Luck card with colorful background"/>
> 
> <img src="https://t4.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/82/31/19/240_F_82311965_pTxBK8kZ2ZARJqq6mHzeNMSmiVOq9eLp.jpg" alt="Imagination Concept"/>
> 
> <img src="https://t3.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/72/73/46/240_F_72734670_WmegpnWI5cGKUyLTULNgagNDZXcQUO8r.jpg" alt="illustration of hands depicting the heart"/>
> 
> <img src="https://t4.ftcdn.net/jpg/01/77/77/73/240_F_177777380_VL4vv7ZqHCkm7rAaRc1mdPJByZ83wlTH.jpg" alt="Bouvier Bernese mountain dog portrait in outdoors"/>


they disappeared in my post

I thought IEE (before I saw that was your type :kitteh


----------



## DavidH

@Immolate Those individually aren't norms Si. Consequently, they are creative Ni. If an individual had them spread across their home, it would give others the impression of 1D Si, although they wouldn't be able to place it outside of being different and a matter of "taste."

The IEE one was more about the appearance and emotions of holographic repeatedly bumping PoLR. Like hitting a piece of glass repeatedly to try and make it go back together. Just fractures further.

Good to see you've been able to gather some patterns, though.


----------



## Gilead




----------



## undsietanzt




----------



## Zeus

You would have to memorize 16 different types, it would be easier to ask.


----------



## Krayfish

@Gilead That's a really nice collage, it comes off weirdly Te-eque to me, powerful and dark. The coloring style and and antique appearance makes me think Si, so I'll go SLI-Te
@undsietanzt The saturated and variable coloring style makes me think Se. There is a large focus on art and adventurism, so I'd definitely go with ESI.

I made a couple more collages if anyone feels like typing them.


----------



## Gorgon

@Krayfish I would say delta. It doesn’t have the Se intensity but it doesn’t have Fe exuberance of alpha. Those collages feel very subdued. EDIT: alpha is a possibility. Ne/Si is very apparent. I would say Ne>Si


----------



## Wisteria

Gilead said:


>


LSI or ILI
1D Fe, Se-Ni valuing
also reminds me of victim-aggressor (Ni and Se ego) relationship



Krayfish said:


> I made a couple more collages if anyone feels like typing them.
> View attachment 734746
> 
> View attachment 734754
> View attachment 734762


IEE or Alpha SF? Clear Si-Ne valuing, but no sign that Si is in ego block (3D/4D)



Gorgon said:


>


ESI or EII for sure

------------------

Would type with enneagram too if I could. Can do instinctual variants though:

sx/sp 
could be either sp/so or so/sp 
sx/sp 
undsietanzt's collage: sp/so


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude

Wisteria said:


> fixed
> or most of them anyway. these links don't seem to be working:
> 
> 
> they disappeared in my post
> 
> I thought IEE (before I saw that was your type :kitteh


Thank you!(for guessing my type I'm guessing what what I'm thank you for)(I also kinda like being a IEE)I think so too, but I'm not sure if I'm an IEE or EIE. What are some differences between them? I looked on the socionics website and I still had no idea which one I was still since I did some things EIE did and some not at all! 

P.S. Whoo, I thought all my links didn't work!:shocked: I posted it and I was like, "WHY ARE THEY NOT TURNING INTO PICTURES?" (did some of them look like pictures to you?) and I honestly don't even know where to find them again, so I guess it's just a mystery forever!:bored: Unless you just read the words next to them....:numbness:


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude

Krayfish said:


> I'd type above but for some reason the urls aren't working for me
> 
> I also have a collage to share if anyone would like to provide input though:
> View attachment 734010


UGGHHH, IT'S SO EMBARRASSING!!!! :blushed: I literally don't know how to change them, so that's how it's going to be forever and I give up! :angry:Wisteria got some of the pictures magically, so if you want to use those and type me also I would love it! Thank youuuuuu!:kitteh: I doesn't hurt to have more then one person guessing, right? :wink:


----------



## Krayfish

@ThatOneHipsterDude

Looked though you're images. You definitely seem Ne-Si valuing. I'd say IEE-Ne most likely.


----------



## Cataclysm

DavidH said:


> @Cataclysm
> 
> IEE. Your pictures are all relatively normal, albeit with a slightly creative twist. Take note: None are real, all are drawings or paintings, all have possible real equivalents however they are idealized scenarios that are not probable. As an exercise, consider similar unaltered and candid photographs. Real people. Real situations. Genuine. Your collage is not that far off, if you choose to see this realness and genuineness as a blessing.
> 
> The avatar is an orally fixated female craving what appears to be drugs, as a side note.
> 
> An old school baseball game. Chevy on a levee. Fresh grilled hamburgers and hot dogs. Sprinkler on a fresh cut lawn. Shade under a tree in summer time. Smoke of a fire on a cold winter night. Family photo at a picnic at the park. Favorite pet excited to see you. Long stretch of highway. The low glow of light in the living room as you walk home at night. And the unseen promise of another sunrise.
> 
> Ever seen the old movie Field of Dreams? I think you'd enjoy it.


I probably am an IEE. When I read descriptions they pretty spot on point out my shortcomings. Like, being structured. In every area of life. That's not my thing at all. I have trouble at work doing things like they tell me to repeatedly, I have trouble planning my economy in a way that wouldn't make an accountant faint, I have trouble establishing a routine without overdoing it the first couple of weeks to later crash and give up. Basically I try out things that seem to have worked out for other people having done little to no research myself hoping to see results in two weeks because by then there's some new idea in my head. I pay little attention to the actual world of implementation but maybe I should start to build a foundation or something so as to not be doing all of this in vain. 

Never saw the movie btw, I almost don't watch anything out of the 80's.


----------



## DavidH

Cataclysm said:


> I probably am an IEE. When I read descriptions they pretty spot on point out my shortcomings. Like, being structured. In every area of life. That's not my thing at all. I have trouble at work doing things like they tell me to repeatedly, I have trouble planning my economy in a way that wouldn't make an accountant faint, I have trouble establishing a routine without overdoing it the first couple of weeks to later crash and give up. Basically I try out things that seem to have worked out for other people having done little to no research myself hoping to see results in two weeks because by then there's some new idea in my head. I pay little attention to the actual world of implementation but maybe I should start to build a foundation or something so as to not be doing all of this in vain.
> 
> Never saw the movie btw, I almost don't watch anything out of the 80's.


Worth a shot. 2 hours of your life. Helps, or it don't. Either way, you move on.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Krayfish

Wisteria said:


>


I'm probably biased because anime always makes me want to say ESI. Especially as I recognize one of the characters in the first collage, I'm going to go ESI-Fi sx/sp. Outside of the anime, the coloring style you chose here reminds me of ESI and I'm not sure why. 

The second collage is a little more down to earth stylistically and strikes me as softer than the first collage, so I'd have to go SEI sp/so.
__________________________________________________________________

If anyone feels like typing mine that'd be cool:


----------



## Immolate

@Krayfish Your style has always reminded me of @owlet:


----------



## Krayfish

Immolate said:


> @Krayfish Your style has always reminded me of @owlet:


Oooh I really like the style of those. I can see what you mean, both our collages seem to give off an artsy and solitary vibe. That makes sense since, if I can remember correctly we are both sp/so with 4w5 fixes (we might both even be Fi valuing but I haven't decided if I'm EII or LII yet).


----------



## Immolate

Krayfish said:


> Oooh I really like the style of those. I can see what you mean, both our collages seem to give off an artsy and solitary vibe. That makes sense since, if I can remember correctly we are both sp/so with 4w5 fixes (we might both even be Fi valuing but I haven't decided if I'm EII or LII yet).


That works too, although I was thinking more on the side of soft and fanciful:



















You've even used the same or similar images. I do think owl dips into the more personal from time to time, but there can still be a sense of innocence that's potentially the sp/so reluctance with sx expression.


----------



## KillinIt

The atmosphere in those pictures really resonate with me (the collage came out really tiny, it gets bigger if you click on it)


----------



## Krayfish

Immolate said:


> That works too, although I was thinking more on the side of soft and fanciful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've even used the same or similar images. I do think owl dips into the more personal from time to time, but there can still be a sense of innocence that's potentially the sp/so reluctance with sx expression.


Ah that as well. Wow I actually have quite a few similar images saved in my collage folder for inspiration, that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Farfadou57




----------



## Mez

Instead of posting collages, I'll just post a pinterest board I've been collecting for the past month. It's nothing special, just images and feelings conveyed by them that bring me great comfort.

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/soigneerin/mezzoforte/

Thanks in advance to whomever wants to contribute his opinion


----------



## anaraqueen

colors colors colors


----------



## chemistress

These images resonated with me very much.


----------



## Darkbloom

@KillinIt SEI-*Si* @Farfadou57 SEI-Fe @Mez the link doesn't work @anaraqueen SEE-*Se* @chemistress thought maybe ILI-Ni, or ESI for first one but also SLI or LII crossed my mind too, must admit that I'm not sure what to make of these 















(you can click on them to make them bigger)


----------



## Darkbloom

@Mez now it's working! 
Images of nature, cozy things and places and such usually make me think of Si and you have many of them so it's throwing me off a bit but yours look different from Si-ish ones for some reason, think I'd say IEI or EIE.


----------



## Apple Pine

Vixey said:


> View attachment 761586
> View attachment 761594
> 
> (you can click on them to make them bigger)


Resembles a lot my ESFP (SEE) friend's IG.

If anyone has other opinions, let's debate. Might be fun.


----------



## nep2une

None of the above pics are mine. 

These are all mine: 









No, I didn't run the water and let it overflow just so I could get a pic. An elderly relative left it on and I stumbled upon it then quickly took a picture before turning it off.

























And for some reason these last three all feature bugs.


----------



## Darkbloom

Apple Pine said:


> Resembles a lot my ESFP (SEE) friend's IG.
> 
> If anyone has other opinions, let's debate. Might be fun.


Thank you :cupcake:
(I think my collages aren't very popular for some reason  )


Made a sx-y one 









Btw can't remember, do you have any collages?




_________________

edit: random but I often feel like making collages inspired by random things I like, like vanilla coke inspired collage, candy inspired collage, specific pretty perfume bottle inspired collage, etc., usually end up not doing it because it'd end up looking stupid/being poinless lol, turns out vanilla coke is less inspiring than I thought, but the urge is there.
And I do like putting a bit of those things in collages in some way and I like that it's not obvious but at the same time I want it to be obvious 
Or I make a collage and I later realize I had something like that on my mind while making it and it shows.
Or like I really want a can of coke and that desire transforms into energy to make a collage.
edit 2:
LOL actually found this, made it months ago :laughing:
(says I love you like a summer night)







Pretty vanilla coke-y?


----------



## Darkbloom

(someone type the person above me, would be nice if you typed both of us but if you have to choose one then just skip me)


----------



## Darkbloom

Curious about how this would get typed












(but still type nep2une (the person before me) first)
(hope I won't have to keep putting this disclaimer forever)


----------



## Darkbloom

nep2une said:


> View attachment 765642
> 
> 
> None of the above pics are mine.
> 
> These are all mine:
> 
> View attachment 765650
> 
> 
> No, I didn't run the water and let it overflow just so I could get a pic. An elderly relative left it on and I stumbled upon it then quickly took a picture before turning it off.
> 
> View attachment 765658
> 
> 
> View attachment 765666
> 
> 
> View attachment 765674
> 
> 
> And for some reason these last three all feature bugs.


I'll give it a try but tbh I don't really know what to do with images like these  , guess they come across as T-ish to me and not heart type-ish in enneagram and that's difficult for me. The sink one looks so cool though, amazed that you managed to think of it so quickly 
For some reason thinking SLI although not sure if any of this is Si, maybe ILI. Thinking about IEI-Ni too but that's probably just me seeing your ENFJ typing and trying to look for NFJ-ish intentions 
Enneagram 6w5 or 5w6-9w8-4w5 sp/sx but sp>>>>>>>sx kind of sp/sx


----------



## Immolate

@Vixey Your collages/fixation with satisfying sensory cravings seems more Si than nep2une's.


----------



## Darkbloom

Immolate said:


> @Vixey Your collages/fixation with satisfying sensory cravings seems more Si than nep2une's.


Might be sx and sp related? 
(but yes makes sense, can't see much Si in nep2une's, not sure what I can see though)


----------



## Immolate

Vixey said:


> Might be sx and sp related?
> (but yes makes sense, can't see much Si in nep2une's, not sure what I can see though)


Yes, it could be, and I'm not suggesting you have to be something like Si ego, just that some of the topics themselves are within the realm of Si.


----------



## nep2une

Vixey said:


> I'll give it a try but tbh I don't really know what to do with images like these


I don't blame you for not knowing what to do with them. 



Vixey said:


> maybe ILI.


I was expecting an answer like that. 



Vixey said:


> Enneagram 6w5 or 5w6-9w8-4w5 sp/sx but sp>>>>>>>sx kind of sp/sx


That's only a couple steps away from what I've had in mind for myself.

Also I second what has already been said about your collages fitting in pretty well with what all you have yourself labeled under.


----------



## MichelleMarie

This whole site is my aesthetic !
https://forloveandlemons.com/collections/whats-new


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@MichelleMarie
Going to guess SEE or SEI.


----------



## Darkbloom

@MichelleMarie my first thought was SEI or ESI but I can see SEE now that Remnants mentioned it, seems more Se or Si lead than Fi I think
I want that raspberry body spray :lovekitty:


Now I really want to post some separate images but it's so hard on my phone.


Made the quickest collage ever
View attachment 768890


----------



## Krayfish

@Vixey my guess would be SEI-Si with definite hints of sx and probably enneagram 2w3. Probably sx/sp if I could guess.


----------



## MichelleMarie

I don't know my socionics type, tbh. I like those types in particular.


----------



## Darkbloom

@Krayfish hm, not sure, mayb EII or IEE. That's my first impression and I don't wanna overthink it 
Sp/so or sp heavy so/sp, head-ish and 1w9 fix works I think, for some reason I'm getting an overall impression of strong gut fix.


@MichelleMarie same as last time I think, SF-ish (not a socionics term I know), not much to go on though 



Was trying to do 'choose first images that catch your eye' challenge and added some random things and cute things (playful penguins reminded me of something I had or wanted to have as a child, not sure, generally love the look of things like that) (ignore Ariana Grande, not a fan but I loved that picture)
Also the airplane one sounds annoying now that I'm looking at it lol, but I relate to it because often times I see an airplane and wish I was on it regardless of where it's going so
And I feel like partying right now.








Wanted it to be more random at first but feel like I can't make a collage without caring about it visually working together and having at least a bit of a theme, wonder if that means anything.
Don't think I could even post separate images unless they looked good together and made sense, just annoys me too much.


----------



## Darkbloom

Another collage







Don't know what the fuck the first one's about but I love it :laughing:


----------



## Wisteria

Vixey said:


> Curious about how this would get typed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but still type nep2une (the person before me) first)
> (hope I won't have to keep putting this disclaimer forever)


This is probably Si xD or the person who made it is
no idea what socionics type is from your collages, but I agree with Krayfish's take on enneagram



MichelleMarie said:


> This whole site is my aesthetic !
> https://forloveandlemons.com/collections/whats-new


This actually seems like delta quadra to me.


----------



## Wisteria

this collage is quite a mess, maybe should have posted the images separately c:


----------



## nep2une

Wisteria said:


> View attachment 769898
> 
> 
> this collage is quite a mess, maybe should have posted the images separately c:


I don't think it looks messy. Everything seems to go together, except for maybe the image in the top righthand corner.

SEI makes sense. My first thought was, 'This looks like something one of those INTPs would make.' 

The word that comes to mind for it is "comfy", but edged with darkness. ~Bad dreams~. 

I wonder if I might be wrong to assume that Ne-users are attracted to images that are more busy...? 

















Pink is not usually my thing, but... Also, can you tell that I _really_ like water?


----------



## Darkbloom

(skip me)




Wisteria said:


> This is probably Si xD or the person who made it is
> no idea what socionics type is from your collages, but I agree with Krayfish's take on enneagram


Thanks! :cupcake:
Yeah doubt the creator is Se, doubt I'd notice it if it wasn't already put together and doubt I'd create it but it still resonates with me a little too much 



nep2une said:


> I wonder if I might be wrong to assume that Ne-users are attracted to images that are more busy...?


Interesting observation, think it makes sense or at least happens to be true in many cases and I think I do think of Ne when I see certain kind of busy-ness.


I'm not really drawn to Ne-ish kind of busy I think(although those kinds of collages can make me feel...like I see it and think "Can't wait to take a closer look at this!"), but I am drawn to some kind of busy look, I like little details, 'texture' and such and maybe some kind of...twinkly movement, I just visually love that kind of thing, but also I guess it conveys some kind of feeling, it also has something to do with things that make me feel nostalgic.


Feel like posting this but skip me

* *













I like this for some reason


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Hm, I don't care for busy pictures much myself. Well, Wisteria's collage looks fine, but it takes longer to see what I'm looking at. Perhaps that's the point with something like this, like you're picking up some vibe before you see clearly what's going on.


----------



## Wisteria

I find detail more aesthetically pleasing, but it also just has more character I guess? It's hard to explain. With some of the picture in my collage for example, you can imagine all the sensory details associated with it, and it portrays a certain mood. You can almost imagine exactly what the artist was feeling and experiencing as they drew it.


----------



## nep2une

Remnants said:


> Hm, I don't care for busy pictures much myself. Well, Wisteria's collage looks fine, but it takes longer to see what I'm looking at. Perhaps that's the point with something like this, like you're picking up some vibe before you see clearly what's going on.


Yeah, the single pictures themselves don't seem busy. You do seem to like at least a little bit of messiness, though, with what you decide to do with them and how you arrange them. 



Wisteria said:


> I find detail more aesthetically pleasing, but it also just has more character I guess? It's hard to explain. With some of the picture in my collage for example, you can imagine all the sensory details associated with it, and it portrays a certain mood. You can almost imagine exactly what the artist was feeling and experiencing as they drew it.


I would say it's certainly more Si-ish. "Subjective sensory impressions". You can tell that what you posted has some level of fondness to you. I guess it's like a memory? Someone else can't quite feel the sensory details of your memory like you can - because it's *your* memory. 

I can be a little bit allergic to a lot of visual art if it's not photography. I have trouble feeling it in a sensory way. Though this is probably just an idiosyncrasy of mine. I can be picky in odd ways. Might not even be the medium that's getting me... Maybe I just have trouble with things that seem light and hazy and away from reality? ... :frustrating:



Vixey said:


> guess they come across as T-ish to me and not heart type-ish in enneagram and that's difficult for me.
> 
> ...
> 
> that's probably just me seeing your ENFJ typing and trying to look for NFJ-ish intentions


Getting back to this... Wonder what I'd have to do to make my "feeler" side more obvious? Find some pictures I like with people in them, maybe...?

(lol this is reminding me of those descriptions that would like to say high Ni-users are the types to not respond to something you said on the spot but then suddenly come back later and _*then*_ have thoughts to share)

There's one thing I can think of that I did once that could possibly be seen as having "NFJ" intentions. A friend had me take pictures of them dressed up as the 11th Doctor for their cosplay account. For two of the pictures, I suggested that he put a flower behind his ear because from what I saw of his followers, I thought they'd like it and it wouldn't be contradicting the spirit of the character too much. And what do you know, one of those pictures got the most likes out of all the pictures we took that day.


----------



## Wisteria

nep2une said:


> I would say it's certainly more Si-ish. "Subjective sensory impressions". You can tell that what you posted has some level of fondness to you. I guess it's like a memory? Someone else can't quite feel the sensory details of your memory like you can - because it's *your* memory.
> 
> I can be a little bit allergic to a lot of visual art if it's not photography. I have trouble feeling it in a sensory way. Though this is probably just an idiosyncrasy of mine. I can be picky in odd ways. Might not even be the medium that's getting me... Maybe I just have trouble with things that seem light and hazy and away from reality? ... :frustrating:


I don't actually link my collages with memory - after all, the images I used are somewhat detached from reality. But they are illustrated so you can visualise it clearly. you can feel what it's like to be in that scene, if that makes sense. 

Interesting, probably means you're not a sensing type in mbti/socionics.


----------



## Immolate

@Greyhart don't be scared


----------



## Greyhart

Immolate said:


> @Greyhart don't be scared


HOW DARE YOU CHALLENGE ME THIS WAY


* *


----------



## Immolate

Greyhart said:


> HOW DARE YOU CHALLENGE ME THIS WAY
> 
> 
> * *


Yes, compare them to your earliest collages.


* *

































From IxE to IEI~


----------



## Greyhart

Immolate said:


> Yes, compare them to your earliest collages.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From IxE to IEI~


I have acquired an understanding of art in past half a year :winetime:


----------



## nep2une

Wisteria said:


> I don't actually link my collages with memory - after all, the images I used are somewhat detached from reality. But they are illustrated so you can visualise it clearly. you can feel what it's like to be in that scene, if that makes sense.
> 
> Interesting, probably means you're not a sensing type in mbti/socionics.


Oh, I didn't mean that they were literally based off of memories of yours. More like it feels... subjective? I guess the memory thing was just what I could think of to get that across.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

nep2une said:


> Yeah, the single pictures themselves don't seem busy. You do seem to like at least a little bit of messiness, though, with what you decide to do with them and how you arrange them.


Hmm, true. There is some mess.

---
Speaking of, don't think I posted this before:


----------



## Wisteria

1001 night collage: IEI


* *














Slice of being




































SPARTH - maysketchaday heading to a good start, but holding...






some Si-Ne aesthetic


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

I see a little ni there uhh but im not the best at this
so someone please type this person besides me.
is slightly what I see myself as sorta idealistic but also not as I have displayed thing like this before
and am still kinda in the self discovery stage though I am not a teen anymore I feel my presentation such as clothes and little things and interests are still in self discovery


----------



## Wisteria

Collage above seems like IEE @Pinkieshyrose

I made a few collages, all which I vaguely had a theme in mind (can you guess the themes?  first and second have one thing in common)


* *

















* *

















* *


----------



## Elsie7290

🔍


----------



## Wisteria

I'm dumping my collages here too










theme of this collage is painstakingly obvious probably. The theme is introversion and reflection, and water was the primary association with that for quite visual reasons. It was meant to represent that kind of reflection you have where you want to be alone or with one other person, surrounded by nature and absorbing it all through your five senses, while remembering or talking about things you haven't thought about in a while. This collage is the brightest because sometimes reflecting on things is a very pleasant and relaxing experience, rather than the overthinking or negative thoughts that usually happen when reflecting on something. It feels great when you can feel so content and relax in the moment. This is the great thing about travelling or hiking, you can forget about everything for a while and just exist in the present.











This collage is harder to explain because there were many themes and ideas running though my mind while making this. I mainly chose the images that struck out to me personally. The most significant image for me personally was the top right. This collage is supposed to represent fear and hostility. It also portrays my experience with anxiety, as it often feels like fighting a demon all by yourself, and you have no choice to confront the fear eventually. It seems like a long path of trying to escape chains that my mind creates. You can make yourself feel safe and secure, but fear and worries will always return. Also experienced someone close to me who had severe mental health issues, and these images probably remind of the hostility that came with it as a response to fear. Having a severe mental illness is like battling your own mind every single day, but it's internal so often no one else can notice it. 











This last one is my favourate. It's another dark souls studio inspired aesthetic, but I didn't actually have a concept or theme in mind for this. The making of this one was more of a subconscious process where I was simply aiming to achieve a collage with a soft, consistent aesthetic.


----------

